# Any new news on official ICS on Thunderbolt?



## paulsg63

Just wondering... I've searched and haven't heard a word...

I hope they didn't forget about us!!


----------



## Liarsenic

We're supposed to get it this month or next. From what I've heard so far is that HTC is finished on their end and Verizon is holding it up now.!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MicroChip

Liarsenic said:


> We're supposed to get it this month or next. From what I've heard so far is that HTC is finished on their end and Verizon is holding it up now.!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If that were true wouldn't there have been a leak?

MC


----------



## Liarsenic

MicroChip said:


> If that were true wouldn't there have been a leak?
> 
> MC


No. Why does there always have to be a freaking leak? We can only get one if there is someone that can leak it. Plus from what Ive heard is that HTC threatened the soak testers with legal action if they did leak it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoctorZaius68

I read somewhere that Rezound owners were given the June/July time frame and are being told by HTC that ICS will be available end of July beginning of August. So if that is the case, we may have to wait until the end August, beginning of September for our ICS update.


----------



## disa5080

"Additional generic we are getting ICS comment!!! I have super secrect info without any proof!"

LOL

Come on folks. We all want ICS yesturday! Does anyone have any real info etc emails...

I take the lack of info as bad news


----------



## RichSimplicity

Is the desire HD similar to the tbolt? Because I read the desire HD was dropped from the ics upgrade. It was dropped because of "poor device performance "

Hope that doesn't happen to the bolt.


----------



## StephenMilone

RichSimplicity said:


> Is the desire HD similar to the tbolt? Because I read the desire HD was dropped from the ics upgrade. It was dropped because of "poor device performance "
> 
> Hope that doesn't happen to the bolt.


i think the desire hd/ thunderbolt are variants of each other...not entirely sure.

edit: when in doubt, check wiki.

The *HTC ThunderBolt* (ADR6400L codename "Scorpion" or "Mecha") is the first 4G LTE smartphone on the Verizon Wireless network. It is a CDMA/LTE variant of the HTC Desire HD. It was first announced at CES on January 6, 2011.


----------



## MicroChip

The difference is the Desire HD has some fully working ICS ports (minus I think the camcorder) whereas the Thunderbolt has it's unique chipset/RIL situation and so development has essentially been halted pending the HTC release with a working RIL. If the Thunderbolt ICS is cancelled, which is only speculation at this point, the Desire HD will still have working ICS and maybe even JB, the Thunderbolt will not.

MC


----------



## gammaxgoblin

What exactly is the ril issue? Is it that none of the code combinations used by developers make it work? We are going to assume HTC has access to some code that will fill in the blanks?

Sent from my PG41400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

It's funny, I'm more anxious to try sense 3.6 and sense 4 than ics itself. Chrome wont play flash so not cool.


----------



## twohands

gammaxgoblin said:


> What exactly is the ril issue? Is it that none of the code combinations used by developers make it work? We are going to assume HTC has access to some code that will fill in the blanks?
> 
> Sent from my PG41400 using Tapatalk 2


I'm no expert but I've been following the issue:

There is some proprietary code in the ril that will need to be reverse-engineered or something if we want ics without a leak or official update. The advantage every other device has is that their radios are used elsewhere, so that work has already been done, or there's already something official that's been released or leaked that can be used with only minor modification.


----------



## n0thng2bdone

twohands said:


> There is some proprietary code in the ril that will need to be reverse-engineered...


I don't think anyone has attempted/succeeded at doing that for the TB. I do remember someone joking that reverse-engineering was all that was necessary. IIRC, GB ROMs didn't have data until the RIL leaked.


----------



## Hellboy

Last I heard 4 different devs are working on the ril issue. I know liquid has been working on it for a long time. The main problem is ics is totally new os and why its hard to get this ril working. It is almost to the point we will just have to wait till we get the ota. So for now we are at HTC/Verizon mercy. I know Eris wrote the ril for aosp on the bolt and it was so frustrating that he said never again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

n0thng2bdone said:


> I don't think anyone has attempted/succeeded at doing that for the TB. I do remember someone joking that reverse-engineering was all that was necessary. IIRC, GB ROMs didn't have data until the RIL leaked.


the GB RIL was never released. slayher, the dev behind our original CM7 build, hacked the GB RIL for data on our AOSP roms.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> the GB RIL was never released. slayher, the dev behind our original CM7 build, hacked the GB RIL for data on our AOSP roms.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


This is true! Crazy ain't it?


----------



## Liarsenic

I wonder how much different the froyo and gb rils were though. I feel like the Ics ril will be different but then again I don't know much about rils. It is pretty obvious that they are different though because if they were that similar I would expect that we would have working data for ice roms by now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

People have said ics is totally new build and nothing of the gb ril will work. Its like starting from scratch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> This is true! Crazy ain't it?


yeah. without slayher, there'd be no thundershed, no MiUI, no liquid gingerbread, no SFK CM7, and no AOSP, CM7, or MiUI with working data at all. basically, every Thunderbolt owner that's ever run AOSP owes him a "thanks" at least.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## bradg24

To bad we don't have a "project cheesecake" like they do for MOTO bionic and razor. We could search HTC databases for a leak without waiting on them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

bradg24 said:


> To bad we don't have a "project cheesecake" like they do for MOTO bionic and razor. We could search HTC databases for a leak without waiting on them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Is there a way to do that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

Liarsenic said:


> Is there a way to do that?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Smarter people than me found out how to search moto's mainframe for leaks. They found many that was broken but a few that really worked.. Just a idea..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

I like the idea but it kinda sounds like moto has a public server for this and I somehow doubt that HTC has one like this

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

quickdraw86 said:


> the GB RIL was never released. slayher, the dev behind our original CM7 build, hacked the GB RIL for data on our AOSP roms.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


So they couldnt get the RIL from the official GB release? Never knew that. What makes the ICS build different (as far as pulling the RIL from it)?


----------



## yarly

redbelly said:


> So they couldnt get the RIL from the official GB release? Never knew that. What makes the ICS build different (as far as pulling the RIL from it)?


Been said many times. Search the forum or read through my previous posts.


----------



## redbelly

yarly said:


> Been said many times. Search the forum or read through my previous posts.


eh, not that important. just a curiosity thing


----------



## Obaterista93

yarly said:


> Been said many times. Search the forum or read through my previous posts.


If they didn't release the GB RIL source though, how does the wait for ICS differ? Do we know for sure if they are releasing the RIL for ICS?


----------



## yarly

Obaterista93 said:


> If they didn't release the GB RIL source though, how does the wait for ICS differ? Do we know for sure if they are releasing the RIL for ICS?


Also been answered by me. Search my posts. I don't mind posting, but my posts tend to be long and informative and I try to avoid repeating myself.

tl;dr RIL is not part of the kernel and not GPLv2 license.


----------



## Liarsenic

If we get an official update we wont need the source because it will come with the rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Liarsenic said:


> If we get an official update we wont need the source because it will come with the rom.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


But what I'm saying is that we got an official GB OTA, but still had to use Slayher's RIL. Won't we be in the same boat? And sorry, but searching through a sea of posts is easier said than done.


----------



## yarly

Uh, sea of posts? Most of my posts on the TB are on this topic...and I don't have that many for the TB.

11 pages of posts. If that's too many, you must not find the RIL interesting enough. I posted about it within the last few weeks. It's not hard to find on this forum itself either as it's going to be in some topic on RIL or ICS.

EDIT: wasn't hard to find. It was on the front page of the TB forum

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28339-if-you-had-to-get-a-new-phone-what-would-it-be/page__st__40


----------



## Hellboy

Obaterista93 said:


> But what I'm saying is that we got an official GB OTA, but still had to use Slayher's RIL. Won't we be in the same boat? And sorry, but searching through a sea of posts is easier said than done.


Well yeah if you want an aosp ics then yeah you will need another ril written. But it will be easier well somewhat easier as they will have something to go by with the sense ics ril and not have to shoot in the dark with nothing to base it on. A working sense ril is better than no ics ril at all. Sure it will take time but then aosp ics is more possible.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> Well yeah if you want an aosp ics then yeah you will need another ril written. But it will be easier well somewhat easier as they will have something to go by with the sense ics ril and not have to shoot in the dark with nothing to base it on. A working sense ril is better than no ics ril at all. Sure it will take time but then aosp ics is more possible.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's all I was asking for. I didn't know what steps went into it.


----------



## yarly

Obaterista93 said:


> That's all I was asking for. I didn't know what steps went into it.


Maybe not, but that's how I answer things.


----------



## turtl3sh3ll

yarly said:


> Maybe not, but that's how I answer things.


I didn't see you answer anything. I saw you give a snide comment, and post a link to a different thread whose topic had nothing to do with radio issues, and in said thread you told everyone to search other threads. I'm glad hellboy actually answered the question. Flame away...


----------



## yarly

turtl3sh3ll said:


> I didn't see you answer anything. I saw you give a snide comment, and post a link to a different thread whose topic had nothing to do with radio issues, and in said thread you told everyone to search other threads. I'm glad hellboy actually answered the question. Flame away...


I answered plenty, you just ignored my link and then wealth about it above that went to my very detailed discussion that happened only like a week ago. I have better things to do than repeat myself to someone that has a 1 hour passing interest in the subject of the RIL.


----------



## Obaterista93

yarly said:


> I answered plenty, you just ignored my link about it above that went to my very detailed discussion. I have better things to do than repeat myself to someone that has a 1 hour interest in the subject of the RIL.


I'm sorry, your holiness for abusing your time. I won't do it again, I promise.


----------



## yarly

Certain users are why many developers have no motivation to develop on this device anymore. I try to contribute whenever possible on a device that gets little in depth support on information these days. If my TB wasn't broken and in need of a new digitizer, I would be working on the RIL. However, when there's assuming jerks like you, why should I blow 60 or so bucks to fix it?

Honestly, I'll stop posting and skip over reading the TB forum if it makes some happy.


----------



## Obaterista93

yarly said:


> Certain users are why many developers have no motivation to develop on this device anymore. I try to contribute whenever possible on a device that gets little in depth support on information these days. If my TB wasn't broken and in need of a new digitizer, I would be working on the RIL. However, when there's assuming jerks like you, why should I blow 60 or so bucks to fix it?


I was asking a simple question. I often reply to other users and help them out when they need it, and all I wanted was a simple answer to a question. If you didn't wanna answer, someone else could have as well, which Hellboy did. I was going to tell Turtleshell to just let it go, that I was satisfied with my answer and no more need come of it, then you gave a condescending answer acting as if I am not worthy. Totally unnecessary. I'm done with this now, if you'd like to continue this PM me, but I'm done hijacking the thread.


----------



## Patrick A.

Chillax people. This isn't XDA an your going to get this thread locked. Just saying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Come on when yarly gives an answer its very in-depth and sometimes with me his explanation goes over my head. If he gives you a link. Click on it as it will hold a lot of info and not the short hand version. You need to do some work by clicking that link and read it. Yarly is very busy person and if he comments on something that isn't mod related. Then he wants you to get the info that you want.

There is no holier than thou in his posting. So how about retract the claws and just click the link. You might learn something you didn't know.

I am not defending him as he can carry his own weight lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

I know not everyone always follows the forum constantly and can miss things and that's okay. However, I can sometimes spend 20 mins (sometimes longer if I go dig out links) on something that someone asks and isn't getting an answer that's really informative. I know not everyone wants that kind of answer and something like the RIL is hard to really sum up in a sentence or two. In cases like that, I try to point to links of previous things I posted (in the case of the link I gave this time, I made quite a few postings and not just one).

When a user isn't interested in reading something like that and they showed interest on the topic, it just kind of irks me a little (reason for my posts sounding somewhat annoyed). Android should be a learning experience for everyone and I do development for a living and Android is part hobby and also part profession for me (app wise at least). I just get slightly more discouraged when users ignore what I post though and makes me less want to post again.

However, I don't hold things personally and I'll let the previous stuff go.


----------



## Obaterista93

I apologize for being a grump. I get short tempered sometimes, and if it means anything I found your linked thread very useful and I did read through it. The last thing I want is more problems in the bolt community.


----------



## yarly

No worries. I've been in heated discussions or flamed by users and as long as they don't turn it into a vendetta I let it go and forget about it. It's just the internet and none of this matters outside of our little "Realm of Android." If you still have questions after reading though all that (it was kind of long, but I find it hard to reply to most things with short answers without feeling like I am leaving gaping holes in the explanations). Sometimes it takes me a while to relate things in the way I hope makes sense to those that don't dive into developing quite as much, but there's always still sort of a gap of relating.

I try to work on that though as anyone that can explain complex tech stuff to a general user will nearly always find success in their job or in life. I never liked when tech people or developers say "oh I would explain, but you wouldn't understand." I feel that's a failure on their part to understand the topic well enough they can relate it. I don't think everyone has to know how to program, but the understand of how one thing talks to another or why something is being complex, makes everything much more easy going for user and developer alike (and probably cuts down on some of the upset users that wonder why something takes so long).

EDIT: for any that are really really curious and interested in how much work goes into porting CM or a newer version of Android to another system, Cyanogen gave a talk about it at Google I/O this year. They talk about the RIL a bit in there as well. Just watch from the time of the link for about 15 minsor so. The whole talk is interesting, but that's just the specific part.

They also did a q/a after that was interesting: 




These are longgg if you want to watch them all. Suggest watching while eating or something.

EDIT: Also, there is some good news about the Thunderbolt sorta. The HTC Desire HD, which has the same hardware minus LTE is still on track to the ICS. If it does, I'm sure the TB will still get it. Desire HD was also the phone CM7 was ported from as a base for the TB. Differences between ICS and JB are small enough (and no further hardware requirements on the device) it can probably be community updated to JB at some point.

Also, I realize it's a bit easier for me to find my posts in the TB forum, so I went and found the other posts about the RIL I made. Some are kind of spread out so might have to search or read skim some pages.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29958-global-phone/page__pid__819672__st__10

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26923-liquid-ics-may-rom-discussion-no-links/page__st__310__p__774998#entry774998 (Iink is about the start of where I mention it)


----------



## Obaterista93

Once again Yarly, thank you for helping out. I do, and the forum does appreciate your help. I'm halfway through the interview with Kondik and my brain is just... blown. I've wanted to get into development, but that's just... wow. Has the Desire HD been readded to the update list? I heard it was pulled due to HTC not being satisfied with the performance.


----------



## twohands

Telus pulled the plug on ics for their Desire HD, so people thought it would happen to all of them. HTC made it clear that that is not the case

http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-says-desire-hd-still-getting-ics-refutes-reports-update-cancellation


----------



## Obaterista93

twohands said:


> Telus pulled the plug on ics for their Desire HD, so people thought it would happen to all of them. HTC made it clear that that is not the case
> 
> http://www.androidce...te-cancellation


Ahh, thank you for clarifying!


----------



## crkdvnm

Well thats good news then


----------



## jimmyco2008

So ICS and Jelly Bean will use/use the same radio?


----------



## Armada

twohands said:


> Telus pulled the plug on ics for their Desire HD, so people thought it would happen to all of them. HTC made it clear that that is not the case
> 
> http://www.androidce...te-cancellation


Until they didn't, apparently.

http://www.androidcentral.com/uncertainty-surrounds-desire-hd-ics-update-htc-issues-revised-statement


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well pretty much all my hope is gone. Pretty much FU HTC I'm never buying another product from you again and that's that.

http://blog.htc.com/2012/03/ics/ Desire HD is crossed off the list and more than likely we're next. Without that update we are never getting working data... Unless there is some sort of miracle.


----------



## havy15

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well pretty much all my hope is gone. Pretty much FU HTC I'm never buying another product from you again and that's that.
> 
> http://blog.htc.com/2012/03/ics/ Desire HD is crossed off the list and more than likely we're next. Without that update we are never getting working data... Unless there is some sort of miracle.


Oo what the frick seriously I really hope they don't because that would make hecka people mad

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

havy15 said:


> Oo what the frick seriously I really hope they don't because that would make hecka people mad
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Well I've seen a ton of Desire HD users posting on the varies places that HTC is at and they are all saying they will never buy another HTC phone again because of this whole fiasco. Honestly they had close to a year to make this crap work and it should have taken them less than three months to have the update out for the Thunderbolt and Desire HD but instead they dragged it out told us a date and then told us ohh well we decided that because sense takes up too much CPU/Ram/Storage space Android ICS isn't working well enough for us to update your phones so your all just going to have to buy a nice brand new HTC One Phone!


----------



## Brainfart

This will be the last HTC phone I will ever own. Nothing but issues with my Tbolt from the 2nd month I had it and still not happy with the little quirks it has even with me running BAMF Forever 1.11 . Makes me want to go to the dark side when the iPhone 5 comes out.


----------



## lukesdiesel

FU HTC!!!!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well I've seen a ton of Desire HD users posting on the varies places that HTC is at and they are all saying they will never buy another HTC phone again because of this whole fiasco. Honestly they had close to a year to make this crap work and it should have taken them less than three months to have the update out for the Thunderbolt and Desire HD but instead they dragged it out told us a date and then told us ohh well we decided that because sense takes up too much CPU/Ram/Storage space Android ICS isn't working well enough for us to update your phones so your all just going to have to buy a nice brand new HTC One Phone!


Even if they would have released it and made people phone lag. The same people would complain. Those are the ones that will complain about anything.

Anyways why so upset I thought liquid had something wonderful coming out?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Unofficial ICS version for the Desire run like crap from my friend that has one. They haven't tried it in the last couple months, but it was horrible back in March/April. Eats up battery as well.


----------



## BigMace23

The thunderbolt is NOT the desire hd... As far as we know right now we still have an update coming. Our "test builds" from liquid and twisted seem to run great on the thunderbolt, so hopefully htc sees this and goes on with the update

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

It's 90% the same phone, sans cdma/lte and outsold the Thunderbolt. If one does not get an update, most likely the other will not.


----------



## Hellboy

Also remember Sammy pulled this with the Droid charge about gingerbread. They went back and forth about if it was getting it or not. In the end not worried as it just makes me more motivated on getting the nexus 7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Well thats stupid backing down from.the promises they made making them look like a very bad company. I too will never buy a htc phone because of all the update lag there is. Its seriously crazy how long they take I knoe the desire hd is about the same phone but I still have a little faith that it might come out. Liquid and twisted have come out with very nice roms for ics bit we still need a working ril and that's what's mainly the killer. As hard as its to say I' m nit going to be suprised if they pullthe plug on the tbolt...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

Unless you get a GSM nexus phone. All cell makers drags out updates and then the carriers will drag it out further.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Assuming you don't root, they drag them out yes. Otherwise, you can compile from the source so that means there's ROMs. Still depend on Verizon for radio software, but nothing else. Radio software on the Nexus does not need to be updated to run the latest version of Android.

Proprietary stuff to compile Android on the Verizon Nexus can be found here: https://developers.g.../nexus/drivers. This includes even the LTE/CDMA modem drivers.

Random info about compiling it for the Verizon Nexus from JBQ (one of the main Google developers of the Nexus) can be found here: https://groups.googl...p6i0/discussion. Despite what it says, we have GPS, NFC and the Camera now working fine.


----------



## Armada

I just find this all hard to believe because we have even better specs than the Nexus S but that's even getting JB. This is where OEM UIs ruin the update path. I kind of wish that OEMs would release an optional AOSP version for devices that cant handle their overlay. At least then i wouldnt feel like i had a dead phone after hardly a year.


----------



## yarly

Armada said:


> I just find this all hard to believe because we have even better specs than the Nexus S but that's even getting JB.


It doesn't have better specs/performance in all cases, but most it does (http://www.anandtech...lg-revolution/6). It's also a Google phone, so I don't see what the surprise is. If you don't like surprises, get a Nexus. Otherwise you're playing the update lottery. I see a constant pattern of people that get angry about OEMs, but keep buying OEM phones. The Nexus is not perfect and not everyone will be happy with it, but as long as it gets a signal where I am, I'll take it over any other device. FWIW, I believe Verizon gives you 14 days to decide if you're happy with the device or you can swap for a different one if you're unsure how the signal will be in your current location.


----------



## Hellboy

If they did that you wouldn't go out to buy a new phone with that latest is. That's why they don't offer aosp variants. Only reason nexus s is getting the update because its updated by Google directly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> If they did that you wouldn't go out to buy a new phone with that latest is. That's why they don't offer aosp variants. Only reason nexus s is getting the update because its updated by Google directly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yup


----------



## number5toad

I bought my Bolt right before they killed unlimited data contracts for people that didn't already have them...I didn't have a smartphone before that, and didn't want to miss out on unlimited data. at the time the Bolt was the newest and best thing, and the GNex was still far enough out that I didn't have the option of swapping it for free.

in other words, I was pretty stuck.

thanks to Workshed I've been very happy, but this is likely to be the only non-Nexus phone I ever buy, and likely to be the end of my nearly 10 year contract with Big Red. carriers are just too greedy, yet we keep rewarding them with our business, even as we complain about their impact on updates and their pricing for mobile data. gotta end the cycle sometime.

I do really like HTC hardware though...here's hoping the rumors about multiple Nexus phones from multiple OEMs come true.


----------



## Armada

yarly said:


> It's also a Google phone, so I don't see what the surprise is. If you don't like surprises, get a Nexus. Otherwise you're playing the update lottery. I see a constant pattern of people that get angry about OEMs, but keep buying OEM phones. The Nexus is not perfect and not everyone will be happy with it, but as long as it gets a signal where I am, I'll take it over any other device. FWIW, I believe Verizon gives you 14 days to decide if you're happy with the device or you can swap for a different one if you're unsure how the signal will be in your current location.


I find this to be insulting for a number of reasons. Firstly, I was being facetious when I said I was surprised. Of course I'm not surprised, we all know very well that OEM phones are left to rot more times than not after one major update, if they even get that. I am not so dense that I don't understand that. Also, not everyone can just go out and get a Nexus when they want. When you're like me, when money is tight the better option is the family plan. The Bolt was the best thing available and had the Nexus been on VZW at that time, I would have chosen that. Furthermore, I am not lamenting that OEMs, HTC included, won't update their older devices (which I am entitled to do if I felt like it). What I am lamenting is that it should not be acceptable that _only _the "Google phone" should be updated without worries.

Imagine if there was only a "Microsoft PC" (let's ignore the Surface for now) that got updates straight from Microsoft and that you could only get the latest security fixes for hardware branded by others if, say, Dell felt like it. The notion is preposterous when one considers that smartphones are rapidly achieving the same functionality as PCs (I'll cite Ubuntu for Android here).

I find the notion that I have to buy a whole new device to remain current, after less than half of my contract has expired, to be a very bad concept. Do not patronize me, I'm well aware of the situation and I believe that merely accepting it is what perpetuates it.

EDIT: This isn't to say my Bolt is somehow broken and unusable, like some people make it out to be. I'm purposely staying on CM7 until data is stable on an ICS/JB ROM.


----------



## havy15

i just want ics lol


----------



## Armada

Don't we all.


----------



## Hellboy

You rather pay for updated operating system for your phone like you do with your computer. You get updated os for your phone for free. Yet you get upset because you feel the updates don't come quick enough. If a new os don't work on a device then it wont work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

> Imagine if there was only a "Microsoft PC" (let's ignore the Surface for now) and that you could only get the latest security fixes if, say, Dell felt like it.


Not a great comparison. Windows is closed sourced and also has different licensing than Android. Besides as mentioned above by Hellboy, Windows does not give you a free update from Windows XP to Vista or Windows 7/8. OEMs only have to license Google Apps if they want it and no other requirements to call their platform Android. A better comparison would be something like Gnome 3 or Ubuntu (with Unity) no longer supporting those that do not have GPU support with their PC, which they did. Those that didn't were left behind to find another OS desktop or go without updates. Those that stayed behind had to figure out their own workarounds and do their own development. Kind of like what the Thunderbolt has had to do and the results are things do not totally work as of now.



> I find the notion that I have to buy a whole new device to remain current, after less than half of my contract has expired, to be a very bad concept. Do not patronize me, I'm well aware of the situation and I believe that merely accepting it is what perpetuates it.


I'm sorry you get worked up and bent out of shape over a general comment. I'm not even sure how I was patronizing you, unless you just want to throw that phrase in there because it looks good when you're angry. There's always some that think I'm patronizing because I'm an admin or because I know how Android works fairly well on the development level. If you feel offended or jealous because of that, then I'm sorry because I can't help what I know or my position at rootz . I generally try to give back and share with the community when I can and have never tried to say I was better than anyone else. Also totally sorry I don't let users go around being in blissful ignorance at the risk I might offend someone that may not totally understand what I say. Those that don't understand just have to ask me to rephrase instead of getting angry or passive aggressively thinking I'm better than everyone else until they find a moment to make a remark about it. Computer stuff on the technical level is not easy to relate and I try my best to make it as understandable by anyone as I can. I have nothing against any user on here, even the ones that don't like me. Way too busy to hold a grudge against random people on the internet or to pick a fight with them.

Anyways, my postings here are to dissuade users from making the mistakes of buying another phone like the Thunderbolt as I feel bad for those that get stuck on a phone with no support. Not every user follows Android quite as close or notices what the OEMs are up to on their latest devices. If you think that's wrong, well too bad. I'm a realist and I don't see OEMs changing their ways anytime soon. The best way to get them to change is voting with your wallet (even more so than complaining to them). Voting with your wallet means getting the Nexus or holding out for the next one if possible. Heck, even going back to "dumb phone" and getting a Nexus 7 is a pretty good option IMHO if one does not rely on tethering over LTE.

I'm not oblivious to the Thunderbolt. I own one and am well aware of how it is and just as entitled to comment on it as anyone else. It's just no longer my primary phone and in somewhat unworkable shape until fixed. I also know how development goes for it from being a developer. Take your anger out on HTC and complain to them. It does no good to yell at me.


----------



## recDNA

I know one of the major advantages of ICS is utilizing multiple cores which of course we do not have. Sense 3.5 tends to lag on our tbolts. Is it any surprise that Sense 3.6 would lag even worse?

Keep in mind VZW doesn't offer the option of updates. They are pushed. Now if fully functional Sense 3.6 lags and restarts due to our limited hardware would it be fair for VZW to jam it down the throats of their stock users?

It would be great for those of us who can try multiple roms and overclock and undervolt to get a working version of ICS but remember the users VZW designs for don't have those options.

Putting Sense 3.6 ICS might be like putting. Windows 7 professional on a computer built in 2005 meant to run XP.

I'm still not happy with HTC because if this is the case they should have known it a long time ago.


----------



## yarly

Full system GPU acceleration means more on ICS I believe than 2 cores. Far less burden on the CPU.


----------



## Hellboy

recDNA said:


> I know one of the major advantages of ICS is utilizing multiple cores which of course we do not have. Sense 3.5 tends to lag on our tbolts. Is it any surprise that Sense 3.6 would lag even worse?
> 
> Keep in mind VZW doesn't offer the option of updates. They are pushed. Now if fully functional Sense 3.6 lags and restarts due to our limited hardware would it be fair for VZW to jam it down the throats of their stock users?
> 
> It would be great for those of us who can try multiple roms and overclock and undervolt to get a working version of ICS but remember the users VZW designs for don't have those options.
> 
> Putting Sense 3.6 ICS might be like putting. Windows 7 professional on a computer built in 2005 meant to run XP.
> 
> I'm still not happy with HTC because if this is the case they should have known it a long time ago.


 you need to realize sense 3.5 was ported off another phone and was never made for the bolt. Also it would lag on stock speeds. Now it ran great if I ran the phone at 1.4. So I doubt sense 3.6 will lag at all when we Oct. Heck straight ics has been proven to run great on our single core phones. So I think you're underestimating the bolts potential. Plus I think more owners would like a aosp ics than a sense version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

To get a leak don't we need a inside guy? P3droid was "the man" for us on moto. Do we on HTC have one? If not well... how can we get a leak if we don't have someone to leak it? HTC will not just give it away..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Once upon a time, the TB got leaks way before it was supposed to and then someone leaked something out before they were supposed to and then that dried up.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Oh the Moto Droid X days were _the _days lol... I remember when the Gingerbread update leaked and was rooted and ready for us to flash...

But yeah, the Thunderbolt RUU leaked in January, 2011, but I don't know if we will see that sort of bold leakery again. Sorry, I've been watching Archer haha


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah I think HTC sealed the leak. Companies takes it personal when their product is leaked before time

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattamous

My brother in law's Razr Max got his ICS update this morning. Not that that helps us any.... But good to know

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

ICS is yesterday news. People now wants JellyBean. lol


----------



## jimmyco2008

Yeah really wow.. I remember my Droid Incredible, Google released Gingerbread the October or November after the Dinc came out earlier that year, and December I was enjoying a mostly-functional Gingerbread ROM, AOSP if I recall correctly. Did the Dinc ever get OTA Gingerbread? I didn't have it that long if it did, but man it is just awful.

I think it was this thread, a few pages back, the analogy about Windows and Dell, it _IS _a completely appropriate analogy, I mean just imagine if Windows updates, major ones, like from XP to Vista to 7, came out like Android updates do, OTA. Now imagine your employer's loan laptop is running Vista (sorry, man) and 7 comes out October 2010 like it did in reality, but Dell, your laptop's manufacturer says no, you know what, before we can give you Windows 7, we have to f*** around with it, we have to update Dell Security Manager, and Dell Power Manager, and Dell Support, and Dell Driver Manager to work with Windows 7, and then we have to test it for a month to make sure it works, but then it's up to your employer and your employer's IT department to deploy the Windows 7 update. So the IT department has to test Windows 7 with the company's network, and adapt it to said network, that'll take another month.

And _then, _maybe _then_, will you see your Windows 7 update. Of course by then Windows 8 Developer Preview is out...


----------



## NickxxSfk

Yeah get with the program! Haha.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Maybe the problem is the carriers. After all they go to the phone makers and say we need you to make us an android phone. So HTC or moto and so on makes a phone. Tells Google we need an os to work on this phone. Then the phone maker adds their own touches. Then the carrier makes their touches. All this takes time and when Google comes out with an update. The whole time consuming process starts over again.

Why do you think your thunderbolt has Verizon's tamp stamp on it. Its not for advertising nor is it to remind you that hey you own a Verizon phone. No its there to say this is our phone and you are at our mercy.

You see all the red tape people with carrier branded phones go through by looking at Google's gnex GSM phones. An update comes out from Google and goes directly to their phones. No middle man, no red tape.

So before laying all the blame on HTC go look at Verizon and how they make us suffer to.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

I wasn't trying to lay all the blame on HTC, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find that HTC is done with the TB ICS update, and now Verizon is just hanging out with it, testing My Verizon and all that garbage bloatware (actually My Verizon is their only USEFUL app) so that they make money off of selling bloatware too.


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> you need to realize sense 3.5 was ported off another phone and was never made for the bolt. Also it would lag on stock speeds. Now it ran great if I ran the phone at 1.4. So I doubt sense 3.6 will lag at all when we Oct. Heck straight ics has been proven to run great on our single core phones. So I think you're underestimating the bolts potential. Plus I think more owners would like a aosp ics than a sense version.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Look, if it happens I will probably try CM9 and Sense 4. I'm not even interested in sense 3.6 but again VZW has to worry about jamming an update down users' throats. It it lags or restarts or some functionality is lost they get a million complaints. Sense 3.6 could be too much for the bolt. No way to know until it's tried. I would like to play with it but when I was stock I hated it when an ota made my phone worse rather than better.


----------



## Hellboy

recDNA said:


> Look, if it happens I will probably try CM9 and Sense 4. I'm not even interested in sense 3.6 but again VZW has to worry about jamming an update down users' throats. It it lags or restarts or some functionality is lost they get a million complaints. Sense 3.6 could be too much for the bolt. No way to know until it's tried. I would like to play with it but when I was stock I hated it when an ota made my phone worse rather than better.


I don't care if it lags. All we really need is the ril as we have seen liquid ics runs great with no lag. No matter what Verizon does people complains. Just look at their Facebook page. Well if you think 3.6 will lag. Then why bother with 4.0? Lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Well if you think 3.6 will lag. Then why bother with 4.0? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Lol he kind of has a point, 4.0 was made for their latest and greatest hardware, I think 3.6 has a better chance of being smoother initially. Now that doesn't mean the devs who still have a TB couldn't alter it and make it da bomb, but we were talking about OTAs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

FWIW, Sense 4 ROMs on devices are pushing 600mb for just the ROM alone. Poor thunderbolt having to have all that on the device


----------



## osuron07

600mb?? I think if I tried to even flash that my TB would display "No thanks" and take me back to the selection folder.


----------



## Liarsenic

yarly said:


> FWIW, Sense 4 ROMs on devices are pushing 600mb for just the ROM alone. Poor thunderbolt having to have all that on the device


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Wouldn't that slim down substantially after resizing the resolution?


----------



## yarly

Yeah, it would somewhat. Never compared how much of it was apps and crap versus just images.


----------



## Liarsenic

I know that a lot of it is just the size of all the PNG files at that high of a resolution. I would think that most of the bloat would save another 200mb

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> I don't care if it lags. All we really need is the ril as we have seen liquid ics runs great with no lag. No matter what Verizon does people complains. Just look at their Facebook page. Well if you think 3.6 will lag. Then why bother with 4.0? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I can overclock. Stock users cannot. I can nandroid this rom and go back. (unless ICS requires a different bootloader or something) Stock users can't. I know WE want ICS. Stock users won't if it lags worse than sense 2.1

I'm not thw enemy. I'm just saying if HTC sends VZW a Sense 3.6 rom that lags or restarts VZW would be irresponsible to push it out as an OTA.

I'll tell you one thing...if installing ICS prevents me from ever going back to gingerbread I'll think long and hard before doing it.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

There I'm in ics and have been for two weeks I can go back to gingerbread but honestly I hope we get data so I don't have to.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> There I'm in ics and have been for two weeks I can go back to gingerbread but honestly I hope we get data so I don't have to.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Same for me I want data working

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

havy15 said:


> Same for me I want data working
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


The rom works great for the most part just data, camera, netflix is all that's left really.


----------



## havy15

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> The rom works great for the most part just data, camera, netflix is all that's left really.


Yeah its really smooth and my battery life is amazing on there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

havy15 said:


> Yeah its really smooth and my battery life is amazing on there
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Unfortunately after we get working data the battery life will probably die in a fiery pit of doom.


----------



## jld

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Unfortunately after we get working data the battery life will probably die in a fiery pit of doom.


lol.

it really amazes me that the devs haven't created their own RIL yet. just goes to show how difficult and how much friggin time it must take.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jld said:


> lol.
> 
> it really amazes me that the devs haven't created their own RIL yet. just goes to show how difficult and how much friggin time it must take.


 Well they have just so far haven't had any luck getting data to work on it only Calling/SMS.


----------



## havy15

> havy15, on 23 July 2012 - 12:07 PM, said:
> Yeah its really smooth and my battery life is amazing on there
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately after we get working data the battery life will probably die in a fiery pit of doom.
Click to expand...

Yeah but maybe it wont be too bad lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

jld said:


> lol.
> 
> it really amazes me that the devs haven't created their own RIL yet. just goes to show how difficult and how much friggin time it must take.


Well its not too easy the ril code for ics isn't like normal its somewhat special like its unique they have no ground to build it off I think once we get a working ics ril.then it'll be easier to crack a jb ril but as of now wait and hope for the best lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowisland

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah. without slayher, there'd be no thundershed, no MiUI, no liquid gingerbread, no SFK CM7, and no AOSP, CM7, or MiUI with working data at all. basically, every Thunderbolt owner that's ever run AOSP owes him a "thanks" at least.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


I remember OMFGB guys saying they got GB RIL working independently from slayher. Just a trivia point if anyone is interested.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidVicious

Slayher wrote the original RIL for Gingerbread AOSP and nobody else.. Eris just cracked the RIL via smali with no source code for what was left over from my GSM Desire HD Gingerbread MIUI port. He did the same for the Sense 3.5 port for the Bolt. All of that was smali hacks. The same reason (smali hacks) why MMS never worked and probably never will work on MIUI because it came from a GSM port/rom and was looking for a GSM RIL but was more or less in english tricked in to using a CDMA/LTE RIL.. Also the bolt was supposed to be using only IPV4 and while trying to send and receive data for MMS it was trying to use IPV4 and IPV6 idling them both out and then disconnecting/closing there for terminating a successful transfer... I spent hours upon hours working on it directly with Slayher to try and fix this issue with no success as you can see... As far as ICS goes I truly believe that if there really ever is a leak or update for the Bolt that's when the time will come for a fully functionable ICS build will happen..... Maybe..... It would be even better if they released the source code for it. But when that time does come you will need developers that are still interested in the Bolt to make that actually happen.. Then if it does happen Jelly Bean will be a breeze as there isn't really a lot that was changed as far as the radio interface goes between ICS and JB. It would be actually for the most part very easy.. Hell if I wanted to I can probably skip all the ICS fiasco and get with Liquid as we are now team mates and probably get everything up to speed on a Jelly Bean build where JB can probably function just as his ICS build is...... But is it really worth it? It would be upsetting to see it get to that point then to never be able to finish it.. GB to ICS is a huge leap ICS to JB is a baby step!


----------



## cowisland

Thanks for the clarification! I certainly know very little about this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

thanks for the informative post.

that's the thing about the Bolt now. my contract will be up in the beginning of January. so for people who bought it on March (or April as I did), our time with the phone is likely coming to an end. HTC has to get something out for us before the community dissolves... it would be a shame, and stupid for them not to release even the code for ICS, given how big the preorders for this phone were.


----------



## satmandu

DroidVicious said:


> Also the bolt was supposed to be using only IPV4 and while trying to send and receive data for MMS it was trying to use IPV4 and IPV6 idling them both out and then disconnecting/closing there for terminating a successful transfer... I spent hours upon hours working on it directly with Slayher to try and fix this issue with no success as you can see... GB to ICS is a huge leap ICS to JB is a baby step!


Did the RIL work ok without MMS? Some of us use Google Voice (no SMS/MMS via the carrier at all) and thus don't worry at all about that bit not working.


----------



## romboy

DroidVicious said:


> Slayher wrote the original RIL for Gingerbread AOSP and nobody else.. Eris just cracked the RIL via smali with no source code for what was left over from my GSM Desire HD Gingerbread MIUI port. He did the same for the Sense 3.5 port for the Bolt. All of that was smali hacks. The same reason (smali hacks) why MMS never worked and probably never will work on MIUI because it came from a GSM port/rom and was looking for a GSM RIL but was more or less in english tricked in to using a CDMA/LTE RIL.. Also the bolt was supposed to be using only IPV4 and while trying to send and receive data for MMS it was trying to use IPV4 and IPV6 idling them both out and then disconnecting/closing there for terminating a successful transfer... I spent hours upon hours working on it directly with Slayher to try and fix this issue with no success as you can see... As far as ICS goes I truly believe that if there really ever is a leak or update for the Bolt that's when the time will come for a fully functionable ICS build will happen..... Maybe..... It would be even better if they released the source code for it. But when that time does come you will need developers that are still interested in the Bolt to make that actually happen.. Then if it does happen Jelly Bean will be a breeze as there isn't really a lot that was changed as far as the radio interface goes between ICS and JB. It would be actually for the most part very easy.. Hell if I wanted to I can probably skip all the ICS fiasco and get with Liquid as we are now team mates and probably get everything up to speed on a Jelly Bean build where JB can probably function just as his ICS build is...... But is it really worth it? It would be upsetting to see it get to that point then to never be able to finish it.. GB to ICS is a huge leap ICS to JB is a baby step!


Ty DV


----------



## xaalfx

Can someone tell me what's the big deal over ics? What don't we have? Like certain settings? Or what's better in ics that our rom's don't have ? Honest question here

Sent from my tbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

xaalfx said:


> Can someone tell me what's the big deal over ics? What don't we have? Like certain settings? Or what's better in ics that our rom's don't have ? Honest question here
> 
> Sent from my tbolt using Tapatalk 2


It's not so much a features or settings difference. ICS in my experience is just much more polished and smooth. It even made my friend's insanely slow Samsung Fascinate run fast. And all of that is even more apparent on JB.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

xaalfx said:


> Can someone tell me what's the big deal over ics? What don't we have? Like certain settings? Or what's better in ics that our rom's don't have ? Honest question here
> 
> Sent from my tbolt using Tapatalk 2


ICS is so much different then GB it's like night and day all the Google Apps are updated it's just so much easier to get stuff done feels amazing!


----------



## Dubbs

it looks cleaner than GB


----------



## jld

also, Chrome.

and i'm really interested in a Google Now port...


----------



## havy15

alsoo soo much smoother and more interactive like less lagg dang i want ICS WHATS TAKING SOO LONG!?!?! lol


----------



## xaalfx

havy15 said:


> alsoo soo much smoother and more interactive like less lagg dang i want ICS WHATS TAKING SOO LONG!?!?! lol


Haha sorry to stir the pot =] sounds very nice

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonDSlater

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was just reading this article (posted Monday) that implies that Verizon will (probably) never release a Thunderbolt ICS.[/background]

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/07/23/htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich-update-officially-in-trouble/

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Has anyone else heard anything? [/background]


----------



## ryclegman

even newer: http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/07/25/htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich-update-roll-out-odds-are-slim/

95% chance it wont see ICS


----------



## xaalfx

Well that's dissapointing lol =[

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Man you guys are quoting the gospel on nothing more than speculation. Hey I heard from 2 direct sources HTC and Verizon that ics was coming to the bolt and HTC has already done testing on the bolt back in what was it April or May. So just because one phone is similar to ours isn't getting ics. That automatically means the bolt isn't going to get it? I never heard of this site and reading their article its just to stir up hits on their site by playing on bolt owners worst fears. Which they seem to have both of your attention. So until I hear something from HTC or Verizon about if its canned or not I will assume things are on track. Hell we haven't even got done with July yet and still have all of August to get through before we worry.

So what was the flavor of the kool-aid they served ya lol. Don't always believe what you read on the net. Heck my last job from the day I started working there was always a rumor that the plant was going to close its doors next year. Well next year never came and 12 years later the plant closed. Rumors are just that rumors and 95% of the time they are lies made up by someone to mess with peoples heads.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaalfx

Hellboy said:


> Man you guys are quoting the gospel on nothing more than speculation. Hey I heard from 2 direct sources HTC and Verizon that ics was coming to the bolt and HTC has already done testing on the bolt back in what was it April or May. So just because one phone is similar to ours isn't getting ics. That automatically means the bolt isn't going to get it? I never heard of this site and reading their article its just to stir up hits on their site by playing on bolt owners worst fears. Which they seem to have both of your attention. So until I hear something from HTC or Verizon about if its canned or not I will assume things are on track. Hell we haven't even got done with July yet and still have all of August to get through before we worry.
> 
> So what was the flavor of the kool-aid they served ya lol. Don't always believe what you read on the net. Heck my last job from the day I started working there was always a rumor that the plant was going to close its doors next year. Well next year never came and 12 years later the plant closed. Rumors are just that rumors and 95% of the time they are lies made up by someone to mess with peoples heads.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


True true true =]

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Based on this Article and the fact that we have 8GB (4.5GB for OS and 3.5GB for Apps) internal space as compared to 1.5GB internal space that the Desire HD has I think we are in the clear to get an ICS update!

http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-explains-decision-drop-desire-hd-ice-cream-sandwich-update

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC_ThunderBolt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desire_HD


----------



## Armada

I think you're right. Unlike earlier HTX phones with dismal internal storage (Nexus One and Dinc are good examples) we do have more storage. We'll have to wait and see though...


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

The HTC Amaze 4G has 2.5GB Internal space and it has already received Android 4.0.3 so I think we are in the clear.


----------



## jimmyco2008

It's on Mecha Centre news, but I read an article mentioning next week as some big week for Thunderbolt owners... Their pic of a Desire HD isn't a Desire HD, but....

http://www.gottabemo...tion-explained/

It also confirms the internal storage as the reason the Desire HD did not get ICS.


----------



## CC268

That would be a major hit to TBOLT users if we didn't get ICS...I mean talk about DEAD


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jimmyco2008 said:


> It's on Mecha Centre news, but I read an article mentioning next week as some big week for Thunderbolt owners... Their pic of a Desire HD isn't a Desire HD, but....
> 
> http://www.gottabemo...tion-explained/
> 
> It also confirms the internal storage as the reason the Desire HD did not get ICS.


Yeah I would say this random website isn't exactly a credible source for news... I would much more trust Android Police or a more credible source like Gizmodo or Engadget.


----------



## nsmac84

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> The HTC Amaze 4G has 2.5GB Internal space and it has already received Android 4.0.3 so I think we are in the clear.


Would it hurt our chances though of having a single core because the amaze is dual core?

Sent from Thunder


----------



## Hellboy

Why? Liquids ics Rom shows you don't need dual core processor to run it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah I would say this random website isn't exactly a credible source for news... I would much more trust Android Police or a more credible source like Gizmodo or Engadget.


Engadget picked up the story sometime between when I posted that and now. I think it was earlier this morning.


----------



## jimmyco2008

...And the Nexus S runs ICS with a single core processor and what, 512MB of RAM? The limiting factor for us would be the RAM, since Sense 4.0 requires 1GB and we're getting Sense 3.6. 768MB is such a weird amount, it kind of shows HTC's half-assed-ness, like they don't want to give us a Gig because it's too expensive or something....


----------



## wakey

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Based on this Article and the fact that we have 8GB (4.5GB for OS and 3.5GB for Apps) internal space as compared to 1.5GB internal space that the Desire HD has I think we are in the clear to get an ICS update!
> 
> http://www.androidce...sandwich-update
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....HTC_ThunderBolt
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desire_HD


Not exactly.
we have around 850M for system, and 2.6G for data (apps and data). you can use adb shell, and type "df" to see it.
we have a 8g chip, but can only use 4g. it's explained here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=HTC_Vision#The_Missing_2GB. It's the same situation between vision and our phone.​4g is still large though.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

wakey said:


> Not exactly.
> we have around 850M for system, and 2.6G for data (apps and data). you can use adb shell, and type "df" to see it.
> we have a 8g chip, but can only use 4g. it's explained here:
> http://forum.xda-dev...The_Missing_2GB. It's the same situation between vision and our phone.
> 
> 4g is still large though.


So it uses part of it for the boot image and the radios and such is that what I'm to understand?


----------



## willis936

It was incorrectly marketed. 4 gig MLC never was and never will be 8 gigs. It's not something that can be tweaked or even a minor change in manufacturing. 4 gig MLC is 4 gig MLC and 8 gig SLC is 8 gig SLC. The thunderbolt has a 4 gig MLC emmc.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well if That's the case the HTC Desire HD has less then 1gb storage... Well sucks for then glad we have more. Well the Rezound is hopefully getting updated this week I'm hoping that means we get moved to the top of the list ahead if the Inc2 and Ryhme. Are there any other HTC Phones on Verizon other than those two?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

There's the merge but doubt it will ever get ics

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

So what's the difference between internal storage and the NAND? NAND is programming information for the radio and internal storage is everything else?.. Or are they the same thing?


----------



## Armada

NAND is EMMC storage. It deals with transistors and whatnot to put it simply. But yes, NAND is also used in programming.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Gotcha, so it is separate from "internal storage".


----------



## willis936

Nand is a type of logic gate used in hardware and software, not and. It's unique because it is the only logic gate that with combinations of itself can make every other logic gate as per De Morgan's law. It's versatile because of this and is used in non volatile memory (emmcs for example). When someone references nand on phone forums they're talking about the internal storage rather than the logic gate.

The emmc (embedded multimedia card) is the internal storage chip. For all intents and purposes it's the phone's hard drive.


----------



## Obaterista93

willis936 said:


> Nand is a type of logic gate used in hardware and software, not and. It's unique because it is the only logic gate that with combinations of itself can make every other logic gate as per De Morgan's law. It's versatile because of this and is used in non volatile memory (emmcs for example). When someone references nand on phone forums they're talking about the internal storage rather than the logic gate.
> 
> The emmc (embedded multimedia card) is the internal storage chip. For all intents and purposes it's the phone's hard drive.


You get a cookie for being one of the few human beings on the planet who know how to use the phrase "intents and purposes" correctly.


----------



## SlimShady

I've been thinking...
All of the major devs for the tbolt have left. Once ice cream sandwich comes... who's gonna be there to customize it for us??? I don't even know if it rly matters tho, cuz im gonna stick to stock roms once ics comes and there are still devs who know how to do the basic root, debloat, deodex, hide gps icon and stuff like that. I think the battery on stock ics will be good enough for me to thrive off of. But boy, I know I'm gonna sound a bit rude, but idk what some ppl r talking about when they say the battery on the bolt sux. Ever since gb stock roms have been solid and custom roms have been amazing. My entire family has iPhones xept me, and every time we go out somewhere theyr worried about their batteries dying when theyv got like 35% left! Whenever one of their phones die, I always still have at least 40% battery. The battery life is the same, its just what we do with our phones that matters.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

SlimShady said:


> I've been thinking...
> All of the major devs for the tbolt have left. Once ice cream sandwich comes... who's gonna be there to customize it for us???


I don't know if "left" is the best description of the situation. Many of the developers that've put together roms for the bolt still own thunderbolts, just are developing for other devices because, well, how many different takes on gingerbread can there be for the thunderbolt? Newt (an amazing dev) has said he will work on our ICS when it comes, nitsuj as well. Also, I'm sure team bamf will create some sick roms from our ICS as well, they've said as much.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## SlimShady

quickdraw86 said:


> I don't know if "left" is the best description of the situation. Many of the developers that've put together roms for the bolt still own thunderbolts, just are developing for other devices because, well, how many different takes on gingerbread can there be for the thunderbolt? Newt (an amazing dev) has said he will work on our ICS when it comes, nitsuj as well. Also, I'm sure team bamf will create some sick roms from our ICS as well, they've said as much.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Ya thats true...
I was thinking off amazing devs like orkakilla who got married and gave his bolt to his wife and a bunch of other devs who got rezounds or gnexs thru work contracts or something. And what the hell happened to chingy???

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

SlimShady said:


> Ya thats true...
> I was thinking off amazing devs like orkakilla who got married and gave his bolt to his wife and a bunch of other devs who got rezounds or gnexs thru work contracts or something. And what the hell happened to chingy???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Last I heard, chingy was developing for the rezound (inefabbilis rom) and still affiliated with the mikmik. I don't follow developments for other devices very closely though, so he may have moved on from there as well.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jimmyco2008

All it takes is one dev to make a ROM.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well hopefully only one more month to endure.


----------



## crkdvnm

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well hopefully only one more month to endure.


I sure hope so

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

I remember that R3Ds said he had 3G at one point. I'm asking if I can see it. I only understand the RIL as a concept from research, but if I can tinker with source I want to see what I can do. If anything it'll give me an excuse to learn more android development and building from source.


----------



## Hellboy

Armada said:


> I remember that R3Ds said he had 3G at one point. I'm asking if I can see it. I only understand the RIL as a concept from research, but if I can tinker with source I want to see what I can do. If anything it'll give me an excuse to learn more android development and building from source.


He won't show how he did it because he didn't do it. Oh he said he got 3g to work but all of hit screen shots was him connected to WiFi. When people asked for screenshots of him.connected to 3g he got defensive and then said it wasn't stable. He promised screenshots but then he disappeared and never came back.

So don't waste your time with him as it seemed like he was just trying to drum up donations by stating he had a working ril.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

he could have at least humored everyone with a decent photoshop.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah pretty sure that R3Ds has nothing...


----------



## Armada

EVO3D is pushing now and Verizon has approved (but is holding) the ICS update for the Resound. Is any other device "in front" of us when it come to ICS?


----------



## havy15

Mqn this wait is a killer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

IDK there are inc2 and ryhme what others are there even?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Every time I check in from Tapatalk I expect to read someone has received an ics ota...but not today. It's funny because my phone is fine but the excitement is contageous. The real fun will be some brand new roms to flash. I must confess I am fussy so the first roms will likely be missing some functionality and won't appeal to me anyway...Until developers really get them fully functional.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah first step will be debloat the ROM. Then when the devs gets personal with the insides then the real magic starts. Hope it goes quick and ics don't differ to much or maybe they can bring other aspects from other phones to this phone. Figure q few months tops to get an awsome ROM out.

I agree the phone is great as it is but its addicting like crack on the wait.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

First step is to actually get ics, which seems less likely than likely.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

As far as AOSP goes, that Liquid ICS build could probably be fully working as soon as the RIL is extracted from the ICS OTA and applied to the ROM....I hope it's that simple.


----------



## jimmyco2008

gammaxgoblin said:


> First step is to actually get ics, which seems less likely than likely.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's an appropriate statement for September 1st, 2012.


----------



## Hellboy

jimmyco2008 said:


> That's an appropriate statement for September 1st, 2012.


+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

jimmyco2008 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


+2 Haha. Seriously though. August is here and lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Hellboy

As my son says daddy I got my toes crossed LOL. Like they say a pessimist is never shocked by bad news. While an optimist always is. LOL I don't know which I am. Guess I am the 50/50 guy expect the worst and hope for the best









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

As Lil Wayne says, "hopin for the best but expectin the worst", that's right.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

jimmyco2008 said:


> As Lil Wayne says, "hopin for the best but expectin the worst", that's right.


I feel the quoting of lil Wayne should result in a one week ban lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I'll speak for yarly. I'll allow it lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

That reminds me of the "ban" game over at DroidForums.net, they go back and forth with things like "banned for banning" and "banned for quoting yourself in your signature".... That's what that place has turned into.


----------



## recDNA

I think the liklihood of a leak getting out increases daily. RUU always seems to leak before ota.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

HTC said this to me on Google+ pretty much as stock response as usually.

"[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]The HTC Rezound and Thunderbolt are still set to receive ICS. The updates are still rolling out right now. Our goal is to make sure that an upgrade provides an equal or improved customer experience and that means a high standard of quality for hardware compatibility, adapting device or carrier specific customizations, testing by HTC and partners, addressing device hardware constraints, and many other factors. When we have the release ready, we'll be sure to share more information. Thanks for remaining so patient.﻿"[/background]


----------



## bukowski

so what'dya think folks?

wait it out through the month of august?

or

pick up a gnex on swappa?

when's the next nexus device set to drop anyway?


----------



## jimmyco2008

I think most of us are waiting it out...a GalNex is like $350 on swappa, whereas the TB only shaves off $150 of that tops, which I'm assuming means no dice for most of us.

I think the Galaxy Nexus is here to stay for a little while, I don't know what Google'd improve on the Nexus' successor. Like really, what would they do?


----------



## jld

make it harder better faster stronger.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jimmyco2008 said:


> I think most of us are waiting it out...a GalNex is like $350 on swappa, whereas the TB only shaves off $150 of that tops, which I'm assuming means no dice for most of us.
> 
> I think the Galaxy Nexus is here to stay for a little while, I don't know what Google'd improve on the Nexus' successor. Like really, what would they do?


Move it up to a Tegra 4 with 2GB of ram and a 12MP Camera and week long battery with a Tablet/Laptop/Desktop docking features for a full blown Chrome OS or Ubuntu Interface. Also WiPower wireless charging hotspots so no more cords for charging it'll just charge in your pocket!


----------



## osuron07

and a two year contract price of $400 haha


----------



## padraic

Thanks to the Nexus 7 I don't care about my phone lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

padraic said:


> Thanks to the Nexus 7 I don't care about my phone lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Is nexus 7 that good? Birthday is 2 weeks away thinking in buying one ..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

totally in love with my Nexus 7

it makes me want some JB features on my phone, but overalll it satisfies my desire to play with a new toy, and should for quite a while


----------



## ocman

jimmyco2008 said:


> I think most of us are waiting it out...a GalNex is like $350 on swappa, whereas the TB only shaves off $150 of that tops, which I'm assuming means no dice for most of us.
> 
> I think the Galaxy Nexus is here to stay for a little while, I don't know what Google'd improve on the Nexus' successor. Like really, what would they do?


+1


----------



## yarly

jimmyco2008 said:


> I think most of us are waiting it out...a GalNex is like $350 on swappa, whereas the TB only shaves off $150 of that tops, which I'm assuming means no dice for most of us.
> 
> I think the Galaxy Nexus is here to stay for a little while, I don't know what Google'd improve on the Nexus' successor. Like really, what would they do?


Could use a better GPU as the current one is the same that was in the Galaxy S, Galaxy SII international, Nexus S and Bionic. It's a newer revision of it and higher clocked, but still kind of weak. Not overly important right now unless you play games really. However, eventually it'll show its age as the OS relies on the GPU quite a bit.

GPUs don't get updated too often in many mobile devices. The Galaxy SIII US version is still using the same GPU as the US Galaxy SII.

Having the LTE chipset inside the CPU chip would also be nice (similar to the Galaxy SIII) as it most likely conserves battery better.


----------



## RJV3

Well the rebound is getting ics pushed out now. Should be any day for us tbolt owners. Though I don't plan on unrooting so I hope devs can whip up something quick for us.

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z71kris

just somebody drop a leak, please... good grief....


----------



## havy15

Htc aaid they will finish their list on the phones to upgrade in aug soo should be getting pushed out soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well the last three phones are basically all exactly the same specs except form factory and only our phone has 4G.

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/HTC-Rhyme,HTC-DROID-Incredible-2,HTC-ThunderBolt/phones/6169,5173,4985


----------



## recDNA

Rezound is getting theirs today...can ee be far behind?


----------



## Brainfart

As long as it does come out devs can at least make a debloated rooted version of the ota and that's all I'm looking for for now. Now its a wait and see game now. Keep your fingers crossed people









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

And what a painful wait it shall be.


----------



## recDNA

Brainfart said:


> As long as it does come out devs can at least make a debloated rooted version of the ota and that's all I'm looking for for now. Now its a wait and see game now. Keep your fingers crossed people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Rezound stock users say they can freeze bloatware without even rooting with ics. I'm surprised vzw didn't take out that functionality.

One concern I have is with ics we will have to give up hot links to apps.


----------



## osuron07

recDNA said:


> Rezound stock users say they can freeze bloatware without even rooting with ics. I'm surprised vzw didn't take out that functionality.
> 
> One concern I have is with ics we will have to give up hot links to apps.


I don't think they removed the feature because Google put more restrictions on what can be altered in 4.0+. I believe the restriction is vendors can put what they want on it, but MUST give the user the option to have a vanilla type of experience if they want it.

Granted that's insanely paraphrasing and probably not 100% correct, but basically Google wants users to be able to enjoy android.


----------



## ocman

Htc just made official announcement about rezound, evo 3d and evo design on their fb page.
About ICS release that is.


----------



## jld

it's got to be soon, Rezound was more or less the spirtual successor to our phone.


----------



## Armada

The question now is if the Bolt or the Dinc 2 will get an update first. If one gets it, the other should by all means. I doubt the Rhyme is on the top of HTC's list. Did anyone ever buy that thing?


----------



## Liarsenic

Armada said:


> The question now is if the Bolt or the Dinc 2 will get an update first. If one gets it, the other should by all means. I doubt the Rhyme is on the top of HTC's list. Did anyone ever buy that thing?


I'm betting the bolt is getting the official ics update first. Besides the dinc2 users have a leak already.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UNC

bukowski said:


> when's the next nexus device set to drop anyway?


WSJ reported earlier this year that there would be 5 New Nexus devices by Thanksgiving. 
Not sure if Nexus 7 and Nexus Q count, but even if they do there will be three more. I assume we'll see a Moto, HTC, and maybe an LG or Sony by then. Remember that WSJ also nailed the Verizon iPhone release. I'm excited as my upgrade becomes available then. Hopefully I can pick up a Verizon Motorola Nexus and dump this piece of trash TB. Needless to say I won't ever buy HTC again.

If Verizon doesn't get a Motorola Nexus device, I will buy an iPhone. No doubt.


----------



## jld

UNC said:


> If Verizon doesn't get a Motorola Nexus device, I will buy an iPhone. No doubt.


----------



## jimmyco2008

I don't think they'll make a Nexus from each of the major manufacturers... But anyways, when I said what more could they do, I meant what more _would_ they do.

If you take the statement literally, yeah they could give it a 100MP camera, wireless charging, a 10,000mAh battery, 5" display, and 8 core processor. Even if it was limited to what's already out, they_ could _make an entirely new phone so that it has 4 cores instead of 2, it's just not practical. None of the latest features are practical to upgrade for- practical or cost effective.


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> they_ could _make an entirely new phone so that it has 4 cores instead of 2, it's just not practical. None of the latest features are practical to upgrade for- practical or cost effective.


I completely agree with that jimmyco, I have yet to see a practical smartphone function outside of possibly gaming that requires four CPU cores. Also, I have doubts as to how efficiently four core devices' cores divide/distribute demand upon them to warrant a switch from single or dual core.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Liarsenic

From what I've read most applications don't even utilize them all yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

And if you look, I mean Linux, the latest Linux offerings, Fedora 17, Ubuntu 12.04, Mint 13, they all run like bosses on single core processors with 512MB of RAM.

Given multi-core processors are good for multitasking, Linux and Android do not work the same as Windows when it comes to multitasking- for starters, no matter what, at least in current Android 4.1, you cannot have more than one application showing on your screen, you can have multiple apps "running", but only one can be _active_ at a time, you either have Messaging open or Chrome open, and whichever one is open is the one the processor diverts resources to.

Windows, on the other hand, lets you have a whole bunch of well, windows open at a time, I can have iTunes on one display, Chrome on half of another, and Outlook on the other half, one thread (core) per active application at the right time when all three are using processor resources.

However, without dragging this post out too much, I recognize the potential with dual core phones, the foremost being one for GPU processing and the other for CPU processing, now that graphics are getting pretty intense on Android these days.

..And yes, many apps, like with the Apple Retina fiasco, do not yet utilize the latest tech, in this case taking advantage of multiple cores. Now that I think about it, Windows XP didn't take advantage of multiple cores as well as it could have, though Intel came out the hyperthreading and the Pentium 4 in 2000.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Armada said:


> The question now is if the Bolt or the Dinc 2 will get an update first. If one gets it, the other should by all means. I doubt the Rhyme is on the top of HTC's list. Did anyone ever buy that thing?


If they have the same trouble with the ril as devs did, the Inc 2 is an easier build being 3g only.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

gammaxgoblin said:


> If they have the same trouble with the ril as devs did, the Inc 2 is an easier build being 3g only.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well HTC has source for the RIL that the devs don't. There's a very big difference from reverse engineering.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah it will be no problem for them to get data working because they have all the sources and documentation from qualcomm.


----------



## yarly

quickdraw86 said:


> I completely agree with that jimmyco, I have yet to see a practical smartphone function outside of possibly gaming that requires four CPU cores. Also, I have doubts as to how efficiently four core devices' cores divide/distribute demand upon them to warrant a switch from single or dual core.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


GPU > CPU on Android 3.0+ as the CPU is relegated to a support role for many tasks that it took the center stage for on Gingerbread and before. Main functions for the CPU in the System level on ICS are loading resources initially into memory (cache or ram) and then processing logic on various threads (jobs) throughout the system. Rendering anything the user sees is the job of the GPU and decoding and displaying any media that supports hardware decoding is also the job of the GPU. So basically the CPU's job is mostly loading resources initially into memory and then ensuring they are still there and processing the logic (choices) a user makes and handing it off to the GPU when it's graphical or media related (assuming the resource is supported by the GPU). Graphical related stuff is the reason people had to overclock the CPU on GB and before. Doing it on ICS, basically does nothing other than give you a placebo effect and raise your quadrant score. Overclocking the GPU however does make somewhat of a difference at the expense of eating more battery and making the phone hotter.

Apps generally have to be made to utilize more than one CPU core by running multiple threads (jobs) at the same time. Some built in parts of Android will already automatically do that for a developer if they write code in the HC/ICS style (like say fetching data or writing data to the disk). However, many things are on the developer to do that themselves. Code/Apps specifically targeting Android 2.3 and before generally will not if it's using the Android SDK that Google provides as they revert to compatibility functionality on HC/ICS.

Want to know how well a device will fair in a few years? Look at how good the GPU is in it, not the CPU. GPU, RAM (as Android has basic memory requirements), and if the device is also on other carriers. Device basically being on only one carrier like the Rezound, sort of dooms it for development in the long run as Americans are more likely to jump ship on a device than those in other countries due to subsidized phones.

Cyanogen also has a strong bias towards Samsung and a lesser extent, LG. If you look at which devices have official CM 9 support (if having that official support matters to you), only 1-2 are HTC, maybe 1 Moto if that, and a few LG/misc devices. Rest are Samsung. Part of that is due to them favoring Samsung as its more open than HTC has been lately, but part is also due to HTC being late to release ICS on many of its older devices. Moto however, is self explanatory


----------



## jimmyco2008

Moto is self explanatory >:l

To be clear, the Thunderbolt does NOT have a GPU, just that 1Ghz~1.9Ghz Snapdragon CPU? GPU processing is like integrated graphics, handled by the CPU, however poorly done?


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> Moto is self explanatory >:l
> 
> To be clear, the Thunderbolt does NOT have a GPU, just that 1Ghz~1.9Ghz Snapdragon CPU? GPU processing is like integrated graphics, handled by the CPU, however poorly done?


the thunderbolt DOES have a GPU, the adreno 205.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## quickdraw86

quickdraw86 said:


> error on my part, disregard.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## yarly

Every device with a display has some sort of GPU in it more or less. It's just a matter of how good it is. The Thunderbolt's is actually pretty good. As good as the Nexus' GPU. GPU's have not exactly advanced that much. The one the Galaxy S2 and S3 has is still near the top.


----------



## SlimShady

Why do I keep checking on this topic???

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Is there a way to overclock the gpu? Easily ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

yarly said:


> Every device with a display has some sort of GPU in it more or less. It's just a matter of how good it is. The Thunderbolt's is actually pretty good. As good as the Nexus' GPU. GPU's have not exactly advanced that much. The one the Galaxy S2 and S3 has is still near the top.


Nexus 7 has an awesome GPU though 12 cores  I am hoping they will make a new Nexus with the same hardware as the Nexus 7.


----------



## willis936

gammaxgoblin said:


> Is there a way to overclock the gpu? Easily ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ha. No. Sadly. That's not to say it can't be done but the effort and risk vs reward is much higher compared to cpu overclocking. I'm not too familiar with SoC (system on chip) but if the architecture is anything like the x86 in every personal computer since the 80s then your cpu can comfortably overclock to 150% or higher without much effort or instability but even a mild 10% overclock in the gpu can be a lot to ask and will end up using a LOT more power and creating a lot more heat. Were gpu overclocking options easily accessible in the android environment (and this is something I have very little firsthand experience with) it would likely be a waste of time and a good way to damage your hardware.

The adreno 205 driving a 480x800 display is sufficient in terms of 2d gaming. The only real steps up are Samsung phones and of course any kind of tablet. Tablets have beefier gpus because the current limits on gpu strength on a mobile device are
A. Power, solved with a giant tablet battery and
B. Heat, also solved with the large surface area of a tablet.


----------



## yarly

GPU overclocking needs kernel support. Some kernels on the Nexus support it.


----------



## jbeastafer

I don't think the Thunderbolt is going to get ICS. First off there has been no leak, which 99.9% of the time proceeds an update. In a few weeks right after the deadline they will put out some excuse as to why it won't get ics same as the desire hd.


----------



## jimmyco2008

You called it, duly noted lol

Still not September 1st, though. And there isn't always a leak. Not that...I don't want one.. I'd love a leak.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well except for Resound none of the other verizon updates have been released so I think it's still coming. All three phones are all the same cpu and RAM just different form factor and not all 4g lte. The Evo Design 4G which just got updated is also the same cpu/ram from what I can tell. So it's just a matter of time.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metroba

It was announced Thunderbolt was getting ICS, so yes, it will be released.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well just another couple weeks hopefully.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeastafer

Metroba said:


> It was announced Thunderbolt was getting ICS, so yes, it will be released.


They said the same about Desire HD, but look what happened to that.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

honestly they had a mostly legit reason because it has about 1Gb total internal space for everything while we have 8Gb about 4gb the way it's formatted.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

I agree with link. The desire had its ICS update dropped due to truly insufficient memory. The decision to leave the desire on gingerbread isn't indicative of our chances of seeing ICS anyway, telus isn't Verizon. HTC has been trying to regain/solidify their position as a top tier android manufacturer as of late by choosing to focus on high end devices and working to reverse their bad reputation for updates to their existing devices. HTC and Verizon are both well aware that people vote with their pocketbook, and neither party can afford the backlash that would result from failing to deliver on the ICS update slated for the bolt (HTC because of declining sales, VZW because of plan shifts upsetting existing customers, though they're still the largest US carrier and likely will be in the future). We are getting ICS, but it's not even midway through August, VZW will likely drag it out until October, but it's happening. As far as "why hasn't there been a leak?" Well, rumors have been circulating that HTC has promised legal action against testers that leak their builds... which makes sense (not a pun). Football was able to obtain and leak open mobile, but that was intended for the cobalt (tbolt variant) in Puerto Rico. Relax guys. Everything posted here is just conjecture until there's official word anyway. A mouthful... done now.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## coolsilver

I just wish someone would anonymously rip the RIL and release that. Don't need to release any sense code or a rom. I would rather go AOSP at this point anyway.


----------



## crkdvnm

Yeah that would be awesome but at this point, who knows if itll happen.


----------



## Shadow Death

I just find it a little odd that they couldn't squeeze an ICS build in 1GB. Considering most AOSP builds are under 200MB it must be because they couldn't cram all of the carrier bloatware and sense in it. From what I've ran ICS is quite a bit more customizable than GB. It's also a heck of a lot smoother. I know it's wishful thinking but it'd be nice if they were taking this long because they were pushing JB instead. But hey.. .One can dream.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

The 1gb it's for user apps and system I'm not sure how it's divided but they would have had to wipe and repartition the phone and that wouldn't have been OK for the majority of users.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

This may be a little off topic but I don't want to start yet another ics thread..

My question is, and I'm serious, what will the ics update do that will be any improvement over Thundershed? It's fast, smooth, and everything works. I wouldn't give that up for a buggy new system just to get chrome (which won't play flash videos). In what way will the new ics roms be superior if using a launcher like go launcher anyway?

I want to stress I don't mean to come off as critical. I just don't get how ics will significantly improve my aosp experience? Maybe I'll like sense 3.6 I suppose.


----------



## Hellboy

The whole point of ics is hardware acceleration. Ics is a totally redone os from scratch. Fixes well suppose to fix what gingerbread screwed up. Suppose to give better battery life.

Instead of thinking why you need ics when tshed is so good. Think this way. How much better will tshed make ics when he makes an ics aosp rom. Don't look behind but look forward.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268

Yea with official ICS all ROMs would be awesome...my friend has a Fascinate I rooted for him with an ICS ROM and it was true ICS...it was sweet, there really is quite a big difference between T-Shed and a true "ICS ROM"


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

CC268 said:


> Yea with official ICS all ROMs would be awesome...my friend has a Fascinate I rooted for him with an ICS ROM and it was true ICS...it was sweet, there really is quite a big difference between T-Shed and a true "ICS"


ICS vs GB is like Night and Day ICS is really better in every possible way I still am running ICS without working mobile data because to be honest it is just that good. I will be happy when I can use it with Mobile data because it'll be that much sweeter!


----------



## Hellboy

Sweeter isn't the word. Its f'ing tooth decay lol.

I have ran it to w/o mobile data when I have wifi and just seems to run cooler. Granted the radios don't fully work so might be the reason why. We will find out one day. Ics just seems to run so much better. Its like the phone doesn't even struggle to do stuff. Might have to pop it back on to satisfy my sweetooth. Seeing ics run its like they should of never bothered with gb

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk

After posting in this forum I keep getting updates about it. And in gonna be honest. Its cute seeing everyone talk about ICS on here ;-) haha.

Sent from my CM10 SGSIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Damn look at what the cat drug in

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Damn look at what the cat drug in
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I think he's just popping in to brag lol


----------



## Hellboy

He is a dev after all. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

NickxxSfk said:


> After posting in this forum I keep getting updates about it. And in gonna be honest. Its cute seeing everyone talk about ICS on here ;-) haha.
> 
> Sent from my CM10 SGSIII using Tapatalk 2


You just had to include the CM10 signature didn't you! (I kid, nice seeing that you're still around from time to time)

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## NickxxSfk

He he he. You know I love you guys. Speaking of which. PM me if ya got any ideas for some Bolt ROMs. I'm kinda bored with the restrictions of the S3 at the moment.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

NickxxSfk said:


> He he he. You know I love you guys. Speaking of which. PM me if ya got any ideas for some Bolt ROMs. I'm kinda bored with the restrictions of the S3 at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You could fix Camcorder and Netflix on ICS LOL.


----------



## Armada

Well now that appears liquid is washed up here, what happens now?


----------



## jld

i have this idea for a ROM... based off ICS... for the thunderbolt. crazy, i know, but i think people would enjoy that.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Please do tell.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Armada said:


> Well now that appears liquid is washed up here, what happens now?


Teamliquid's case is still pending. They stopped working on our ICS before that whole deal happened anyway. While there aren't many devs that would try to work on the ICS RIL blind like liquid did, an official release would still open things up to devs on mecha. The best part about open source is that a dev can pick right up where another left off.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## quickdraw86

jld said:


> i have this idea for a ROM... based off ICS... for the thunderbolt. crazy, i know, but i think people would enjoy that.


So... lay it on us... what's so crazy about it? Lol

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I suspect it was sarcasm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z28 justin

Sounds like the Rezound is getting it's official update pushed out now. I think we'll find out soon whether we're getting ICS or not. Either way, I can guarantee that my next phone will have Nexus in the title.


----------



## heath2805

We'll definitely get it, I mean come on my gf's dinc2 is set to receive it and that's just a 3g phone...


----------



## heath2805

Good news!


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> I suspect it was sarcasm.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it could be taken that way too, BYNK, as tone isn't conveyed well textually and there's no punctuation mark that illustrates sarcasm (there should be IMO). On the off chance the guy was serious, I was intrigued.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## number5toad

I've been saying for years that the internet needs a sarcasm font.


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Good news!


Yeah, I saw SPjester post that elsewhere... seems like a bit of a canned response, but not officially cancelled is good news indeed.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, I saw SPjester post that elsewhere... seems like a bit of a canned response, but not officially cancelled is good news indeed.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Yeah that's where I got it from, figured I'd share with the rest of the class lol


----------



## jld

yeah i was just being facetious.


----------



## Armada

I don't take solace in a canned response. The day the OTA goes out or the day HTC says it is canceled officially is when I'll stop holding my breath.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah if you look back a couple pages I posted the same thing. My dad has a rezound and already has the official ics ota.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

> I don't take solace in a canned response. The day the OTA goes out or the day HTC says it is canceled officially is when I'll stop holding my breath.


Its most likey going to get released ina a week or two if it gets released

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Armada

I wish HTC did soak tests like Moto. With that you could test drive the software, you knew they were actually doing somethingx and you knew OTA was right around the corner. I missed my D2G. Makes me want the Razr HD over the Nexus...


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Armada said:


> I wish HTC did soak tests like Moto. With that you could test drive the software, you knew they were actually doing somethingx and you knew OTA was right around the corner. I missed my D2G. Makes me want the Razr HD over the Nexus...


Well actually they did do this before. But you had to be signed up for the HTC Dev site and I think it was only with the Sensation International.


----------



## dumas777

Well I am getting by using liquid smooth's 1.5 mr1 ics release until the official comes out. It doesn't have working data (wifi works great) but I rarely use and when I do I can simply use boot manager to boot into TShed 1.6 rom (best tbolt gb asop rom imho) without have to do any flashing. TShed is fast enough to run pretty good off the external sd card as well.


----------



## havy15

dumas777 said:


> Well I am getting by using liquid smooth's 1.5 mr1 ics release until the official comes out. It doesn't have working data (wifi works great) but I rarely use and when I do I can simply use boot manager to boot into TShed 1.6 rom (best tbolt gb asop rom imho) without have to do any flashing. TShed is fast enough to run pretty good off the external sd card as well.


exactly what i do lol most likely if we get a release itll be soon


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

dumas777 said:


> Well I am getting by using liquid smooth's 1.5 mr1 ics release until the official comes out. It doesn't have working data (wifi works great) but I rarely use and when I do I can simply use boot manager to boot into TShed 1.6 rom (best tbolt gb asop rom imho) without have to do any flashing. TShed is fast enough to run pretty good off the external sd card as well.


Yeah i have my old rom on my sd card but I haven't booted into it pretty much all month. Sometimes I wonder if my 4G still works LOL.


----------



## ocman

Some news here. Whether good or bad who knows... Look at some of the comments.

http://www.gottabemo...date-continues/


----------



## jld

it's coming soon, but our patience is wearing thin.


----------



## Obaterista93

We can only hope.


----------



## Hellboy

This isn't the first time that site talked trash about the update not coming. A few people in the comment section said HTC told them that they have already started rolling out the update on the second. So its just have to wait and see. The worse thing is we don't get it. Best thing is we do. Do we really need ics? No we don't. Many people wants it because the newer phones has it and many people needs the latest greatest thing. Prime example is when the GSM gnex got jellybean all the cdma owners cried foul and wanted it. No difference with tbolt owners.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> This isn't the first time that site talked trash about the update not coming. A few people in the comment section said HTC told them that they have already started rolling out the update on the second. So its just have to wait and see. The worse thing is we don't get it. Best thing is we do. Do we really need ics? No we don't. Many people wants it because the newer phones has it and many people needs the latest greatest thing. Prime example is when the GSM gnex got jellybean all the cdma owners cried foul and wanted it. No difference with tbolt owners.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I completely agree. Still want it though... lol


----------



## Hellboy

Well hell so do I lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Checking this forum has become comparable to a crack addiction. I'm always hoping to see some new news.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah August has really peaked my interest of checking every morning. Before I open tapatalk I tell myself please let there be an official release. Then I open it and get depressed for another day

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metroba

Hellboy said:


> This isn't the first time that site talked trash about the update not coming. A few people in the comment section said HTC told them that they have already started rolling out the update on the second. So its just have to wait and see. The worse thing is we don't get it. Best thing is we do. Do we really need ics? No we don't. Many people wants it because the newer phones has it and many people needs the latest greatest thing. Prime example is when the GSM gnex got jellybean all the cdma owners cried foul and wanted it. No difference with tbolt owners.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You need it. It's too awesome to not need.


----------



## Hellboy

But my next phone it tablet will have it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

Hellboy said:


> Do we really need ics? No we don't.


Wow, good job speaking for the collective and only representing your own opinion. I need ICS. Why? Bug in Talk where if I use a suggestion from the keyboard and send the message, it gets inserted in a new message as well. Also, I'd appreciate the number of security fixes that come in ICS as well as being on a more current API level. Google is already moving towards 2.3 and under not being supported.


----------



## Metroba

Hellboy said:


> But my next phone it tablet will have it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well as long as you are covered HTC doesn't need to roll it out then lol.


----------



## Hellboy

With the rollout of the nexus 7 there are cheaper alternatives to get the latest os and not have to spring $600 on a phone to get ics. I see more and more people getting tablets over phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metroba

Hellboy said:


> With the rollout of the nexus 7 there are cheaper alternatives to get the latest os and not have to spring $600 on a phone to get ics. I see more and more people getting tablets over phones.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What an age we live in. Our smart phones have now become obsolete.


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> With the rollout of the nexus 7 there are cheaper alternatives to get the latest os and not have to spring $600 on a phone to get ics. I see more and more people getting tablets over phones.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's nice lol. I got the N7, with tablet talk and gmd gestures, I pretty much use my tablet for everything except the obvious calls. It kinda sucks going back to my bolt after using JB for awhile, not only is it not as smooth, the screen feels like an iphone, when really it's a decent size screen lol.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

That gotta be mobile site is totally rumor and speculation and unreliable if you ask me.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Its crazy how much I'm on this thread now hha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

Well that why I left the thunderbolt already, just got me a galaxy nexus from a friend today and ready to go get me a new sim card for the phone today I might just keep the TB for a back up but, I wont look back going back to it never! I'm just tired of Gingerbread even tho alot of few devs try so much to make it similar to look like ics with ASOP or CM7/9. I give them heads up they try they hardest. It was a long bumpy ride with the thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

For those of you running ICS roms Google Now for ICS works pretty good now it actually uses the Google Now voice search instead of an external app now! Still a few bugs but it's getting better definitely usable now!

http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2856


----------



## recDNA

havy15 said:


> Its crazy how much I'm on this thread now hha
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1 .....just looking for that ruu or ril leak announcement first thing every morning. It'll be fun to see the new roms roll out!


----------



## heath2805

lol Another tease, seen this over at xda today









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

heath2805 said:


> lol Another tease, seen this over at xda today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


To me that's great news. Why lie about something that isn't happening?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

crkdvnm said:


> To me that's great news. Why lie about something that isn't happening?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's not a lie if they think it will happen and just aren't aware that it won't.


----------



## ocman

yarly said:


> It's not a lie if they think it will happen and just aren't aware that it won't.


 if it's not the truth it's a lie period.


----------



## heath2805

yarly said:


> It's not a lie if they think it will happen and just aren't aware that it won't.


It'll happen. Might be late though, Workshed thinks their probably having problems with the LTE.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

been said before, but...I'll believe nothing short of an official announcement at this point, in either direction.


----------



## redbelly

At least it's a real answer and not the canned response others have gotten

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## twohands

All it means is that it's still planned. But that is a very good thing, because that means they haven't (yet) hit any roadblocks that would kill the update, like what happened with the Desire HD. And who really knows how long ago HTC killed that update before letting anyone else know about it.


----------



## jld

ocman said:


> if it's not the truth it's a lie period.


things aren't so black and white.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

heath2805 said:


> It'll happen. Might be late though, Workshed thinks their probably having problems with the LTE.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


They have the source for everything they aren't going to have problems with LTE like we are. Their problem is most likely they started the project way later then they should have they should have started it and finished it 6 months ago but something tells me they just barley started and this is why there haven't been any leaks so far.


----------



## crkdvnm

And another one...










Edit:: Went browsing the page for giggles. Another one.
Its something. I still have hope.










I just wish everyone would relax until september. Once that hits and we dont see anything about ICS, then its time to get upset. Right now, we still have time.


----------



## quickdraw86

I love how the rezound, aka thunderbolt 2, got ICS before us... come on HTC! A short rant of the day this time.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Hellboy

Simple rezound was a newer device and doesn't have the ril issues we have. Sure we use the same hardware but software is total opposites.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Yeah, the thunderbolt is/was a prototype device, even first party development for it is has to be more difficult compared to newer phones.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## crkdvnm

Hellboy said:


> Simple rezound was a newer device and doesn't have the ril issues we have. Sure we use the same hardware but software is total opposites.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Basically what i was going to say too. With the rezound being new, we should have known it would come first, whether we like it or not.


----------



## Armada

Hellboy said:


> Simple rezound was a newer device and doesn't have the ril issues we have. Sure we use the same hardware but software is total opposites.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't see how RIL issues are the problem here. They have source code. Even if it doesn't work without modification it's better than shots in the dark for reverse engineering. Am I supposed to believe that HTC's professional developers are writing code for their own hardware without knowing how it works?


----------



## Hellboy

Armada said:


> I don't see how RIL issues are the problem here. They have source code. Even if it doesn't work without modification it's better than shots in the dark for reverse engineering. Am I supposed to believe that HTC's professional developers are writing code for their own hardware without knowing how it works?


You have no idea his unique the ril on the bolt is do you? No other phone HTC or other wise uses anything remotely. Why do you think the bolts ril is called the redheaded stepchild of all rils. Just because they have the source doesn't mean its any easier to make it work with ics. You seem to think because they have the source that all they need to do is slap it under the hood and everything works right. Well it don't work that way. They still need the chip and ics to talk to each other. Remember his long it took us to get gingerbread as the release date kept getting pushed back. I bet one of the main reasons was the ril. So why are people shocked when people says its most likely a ril issue with ics?

I remember talking to people who worked on the B1-b lancer bomber and how they had some many problems because the government sub contracted all the components to many different contractors. Guess what systems couldn't talk to one another on that bomber and they had to have other people come in and try and make the two pieces communicate with each other. Easier said than done as till this day that bomber has constant problems and doesn't even fly most of the time.

So more than likely its the ril HTC is having issues even with the source the way I was told its writen its a nightmare still.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy is right on. The thunderbolt was the first 4G phone on the VZW network, and also the first to support simultaneous voice and data over 3G without wifi. Obviously, since the bolt is a prototype device, RILs designed after it are cleaner and easier to work with. Even though HTC has access to qualcomm engineers as well as full specs and manufacturer support for all of the bolt's components, that doesn't make it easy for them to put together an ICS release that's fully functional and stable for all STOCK thunderbolts in use. Developing ICS for the bolt is putting software on a device with hardware that predates that which ICS was designed to run on.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well no one will ever know until the update does or doesn't come out lol.


----------



## recDNA

When the ril or ruu leak they should put the post with the attachment in red bold and email to everyone in tbolt section!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well probably most of us will know within an hour when it happens since we check the forums like every 10 minutes lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

I figure it will be the one day I don't check. You guys want to pay me not to? LOL


----------



## heath2805

recDNA said:


> I figure it will be the one day I don't check. You guys want to pay me not to? LOL


You actually think you could make it a whole day w/ out checking? Lol I know I couldn't









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Was reading this article earlier today... I doubt it would happen, but I hope HTC doesn't go belly up before we get ICS!

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444246904577574423772557382.html

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## TheCrowing

quickdraw86 said:


> Was reading this article earlier today... I doubt it would happen, but I hope HTC doesn't go belly up before we get ICS!
> 
> http://online.wsj.co...3772557382.html
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


I certainly hope not, I will be pissed.


----------



## recDNA

heath2805 said:


> You actually think you could make it a wholesalers
> 
> day w/ out checking? Lol I know I couldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Nah, I'd take the money and check it out from a computer I'm not logged into! LOL


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> Was reading this article earlier today... I doubt it would happen, but I hope HTC doesn't go belly up before we get ICS!
> 
> Also Motorola mobility was on the verge of disappearing when android and Verizon saved them. Now it looks like they are gonna follow the same pattern and reissue the same phones with minor differences repeatedly....again, like the Razr, krzr, rokr, razr2, etc...They will live for a while without innovating, but like I said this is already a two horse race.
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444246904577574423772557382.html
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


They are gonna lose return customers if they don't get us ics. Maybe they just filled a short lived niche. Like BlackBerry exploded when sms exploded simply became they were qwerty at the right time. Htc could have been the alternative to iPhone and satisfied the need for public desire for bigger screens. Just like when the alternatives to BlackBerry rolled in, then the market shifted to touchscreen and apps, rim failed to adapt. Other than sense, what does HTC do better than Samsung or Apple? Nothing.... (Motorola intentionally excluded because this is a two house race anymore)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> Was reading this article earlier today... I doubt it would happen, but I hope HTC doesn't go belly up before we get ICS!
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444246904577574423772557382.html
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


How many times did apple almost go belly up in the past years? All companies hits rough spots. Wsj just plays on peoples fears. If HTC goes belly up then its no big deal if they don't release ics for my phone. I wouldn't worry about that article unless you was an investor.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Other than sense, what does HTC do better than Samsung or Apple?


hardware IMO, at least as far as android goes.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> How many times did apple almost go belly up in the past years? All companies hits rough spots. Wsj just plays on peoples fears. If HTC goes belly up then its no big deal if they don't release ics for my phone. I wouldn't worry about that article unless you was an investor.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm not worried, just an observation based on past performance. All HTC has done since they burst into the scene with the evo is modify the design slightly, replicate it across carriers and keep up with specifications, they haven't innovated anything.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> hardware IMO, at least as far as android goes.


What anyone of us believes, even if correct doesn't matter unless the public at large agrees and spend their money accordingly. People are buying Apple and Samsung in droves. This is all from the perspective of business success.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> What anyone of us believes, even if correct doesn't matter unless the public at large agrees and spend their money accordingly. People are buying Apple and Samsung in droves. This is all from the perspective of business success.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


well, yeah. the similarity from one HTC device to the next has undoubtedly hurt them. business is cyclical. samsung is up on apple at the moment, but the release of the next wave of apple devices will shake things up, that's how it goes.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## dcjamies

quickdraw86 said:


> hardware IMO, at least as far as android goes.


HTC Camera, FTW! I always been amazed at the camera on HTC devices.
Now, back to the subject at hand (don't want to hijack the thread).
ICS!


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> well, yeah. the similarity from one HTC device to the next has undoubtedly hurt them. business is cyclical. samsung is up on apple at the moment, but the release of the next wave of apple devices will shake things up, that's how it goes.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


It can work both ways. Yeah all HTC phones seems to look basically the same but at the same time look at how people called many Sammy phones ugly. The s3 is one example. Moto seems to stick with one basic design between the original Droid to the Droid 3.HTC has a pleasing look sleek look. Why not consider a phone because it looks alike to other phones in their lines. Look at how popular the rezound is and now the one X. Think HTC nailed their phone design so they can look more to what they can put in it and not how it will look.

Think this is one reason the iPhone is so popular.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

that's true, it can go both ways. while having a distinct and familiar look to a brand can satisfy expectations and build familiarity for fans of it, that similarity can be negative if a potential buyer sees a manufacturer's new release as too similar to a past one that they used and didn't care for.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## BigMace23

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/08/why-it-matters-that-samsung-copied-apple-opinion/

Interesting article... has Samsung hurt HTC and Motorola more than it has Apple?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

quickdraw86 said:


> hardware IMO, at least as far as android goes.


totally agreed...the One X is the best looking phone out there, in my opinion


----------



## quickdraw86

BigMace23 said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/08/why-it-matters-that-samsung-copied-apple-opinion/
> 
> Interesting article... has Samsung hurt HTC and Motorola more than it has Apple?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


the article is interesting, yes, and thanks for the read. i disagree with the author's assertion that samsung introducing elements of apple software into android hurt HTC and moto though. i think HTC and moto hurt themselves by failing to gain multicarrier support for more of their devices. the hugely successful galaxy s2 and now s3 are on all major north american carriers, the same can't be said of the one x or razr maxx. just my opinion though.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## KGBxxx

quickdraw86 said:


> the article is interesting, yes, and thanks for the read. i disagree with the author's assertion that samsung introducing elements of apple software into android hurt HTC and moto though. i think HTC and moto hurt themselves by failing to gain multicarrier support for more of their devices. the hugely successful galaxy s2 and now s3 are on all major north american carriers, the same can't be said of the one x or razr maxx. just my opinion though.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Agreed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I wish something would happen it's been so boring lately!


----------



## havy15

> Well probably most of us will know within an hour when it happens since we check the forums like every 10 minutes lol.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Lol yup I bet once there is a leak its going to be spread soo fast lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## heath2805

Is this the calm before the storm?? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Since ics for the thunderbolt is supposed to come with sense 3.6, anyone know how hard it might be to port sense 4.0 in place of 3.6? Just idle curiosity....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

gammaxgoblin said:


> Since ics for the thunderbolt is supposed to come with sense 3.6, anyone know how hard it might be to port sense 4.0 in place of 3.6? Just idle curiosity....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Anything is possible lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## grimez

I haven't done a whole lot of research on this, but the sense 3.6 UI looks to be a more cluttered version of the sense 3.5 we have all come to know. Sense 4.0 looks much tidier and neater. Drawing only from these assumptions, doesnt sense 3.6 seem like it would be more of a resource hog than sense 4.0?


----------



## Liarsenic

Sense 4 is supposed to be for dual core phones and up. I would assume that means it uses more resources than 3.6.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

Liarsenic said:


> Sense 4 is supposed to be for dual core phones and up. I would assume that means it uses more resources than 3.6.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's actually not quite true either. The HTC One V has a single core 1GHz processor and Sense 4.0. They just don't want to give older device the newest version.


----------



## Hellboy

Isnt that the same thing they said about ics in the begining that it was just for dual core.


----------



## grimez

Just my opinion, but I imagine it's easier to bandage (ie 3.X to 3.6) than to make the new version (4.X) work on an older phone... especially the "red-headed stepchild".


----------



## PavelAK

This is a post that I dug up just now, quite recent.

Source: http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/08/09/htc-thunderbolt-ics-update-good-news/


----------



## padraic

I don't see how it can be "out" by the end of the month if they're still working on it. I don't see VZW just pushing OTAs immediately after receipt of a final build.


----------



## grimez

I just saw over at android police that they are now covering this story as affirmation that the Thunderbolt will indeed receive the update before the end of august. The interesting thing in the snippet shown in the article is the mention that this update will be released at HTCdev and be an install-at-your-own-peril sort of affair. Which seems more plausible considering the time frame it usually takes VZW to take these updates, inject them with all their useless bloat, and push them out.


----------



## heath2805

FEED US ICE CREAM HTC! !









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Can't see how they can cut Verizon out of the picture. That could be almost considered debranding a phone and releasing a vanilla os?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> Can't see how they can cut Verizon out of the picture. That could be almost considered debranding a phone and releasing a vanilla os?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't think that's the "official release" though. I think that's HTC saying "Hey, if you happen to have a thunderbolt, and happen to know how to flash this on your own, then we'll just... leave this right here for ya..." 
I think the Official is still being sent out for Verizon to screw up.


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> Can't see how they can cut Verizon out of the picture. That could be almost considered debranding a phone and releasing a vanilla os?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Google technically does with the sources for the Galaxy Nexus. Only thing required is radio updates from Verizon, which don't matter if you're happy with how the radio currently communicates.

Any OEM could release a flashable ROM if they cared to in the same manner.


----------



## crkdvnm

grimez said:


> I just saw over at android police that they are now covering this story as affirmation that the Thunderbolt will indeed receive the update before the end of august. The interesting thing in the snippet shown in the article is the mention that this update will be released at HTCdev and be an install-at-your-own-peril sort of affair. Which seems more plausible considering the time frame it usually takes VZW to take these updates, inject them with all their useless bloat, and push them out.


Well that would be pretty damn awesome


----------



## number5toad

yarly said:


> Google technically does with the sources for the Galaxy Nexus. Only thing required is radio updates from Verizon, which don't matter if you're happy with how the radio currently communicates.
> 
> Any OEM could release a flashable ROM if they cared to in the same manner.


wonder why they didn't do this with the Desire update then...maybe they figured any of their customers that were already comfortable flashing ROMs on their own already had access to an ICS update.


----------



## Obaterista93

So we might get the actual firmware from HTC, but have to wait for verizon for the RIL?


----------



## yarly

Obaterista93 said:


> So we might get the actual firmware from HTC, but have to wait for verizon for the RIL?


Radio software you flash in the bootloader is not part of the RIL.


----------



## theMichael

http://phandroid.com/2012/08/09/htc-we-havent-forgotten-about-the-htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich/

Enjoy


----------



## Obaterista93

yarly said:


> Radio software you flash in the bootloader is not part of the RIL.


So what does that actually mean for us, if HTC were to release it without sending it through verizon first?


----------



## yarly

Without radios, maybe. You would have to ask them.


----------



## heath2805

Hopefully we'll get a leak in the next few days, there was a leak for the 2.11.605.19 update, can't see why this one wouldn't. But then again this is a pretty massive update .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, a leak would be like christmas in august, hopefully it's soon.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

HTC has once again confirmed the update will be out by the end of the month but that's of course from Facebook and the spokes people that probably don't really know what's going on. But we can always hope for a leak or for the full update without a leak in the next few weeks.

EDIT: Here is the link http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/08/09/htc-reiterates-via-facebook-that-desire-s-thunderbolt-and-other-devices-will-receive-ics-by-august/


----------



## jbeastafer

grimez said:


> I just saw over at android police that they are now covering this story as affirmation that the Thunderbolt will indeed receive the update before the end of august. The interesting thing in the snippet shown in the article is the mention that this update will be released at HTCdev and be an install-at-your-own-peril sort of affair. Which seems more plausible considering the time frame it usually takes VZW to take these updates, inject them with all their useless bloat, and push them out.


Only one person posted yes to the question that it would be on the dev site. I'm not sure if thats true


----------



## crkdvnm

Well hopefully with all their answers to questions, thats a good sign


----------



## grimez

jbeastafer said:


> Only one person posted yes to the question that it would be on the dev site. I'm not sure if thats true


I don't know if it's true either, I just inferred the mention within the post itself. It was an interesting idea I hadn't thought of, thought I'd share.


----------



## jbeastafer

grimez said:


> I don't know if it's true either, I just inferred the mention within the post itself. It was an interesting idea I hadn't thought of, thought I'd share.


Honestly, if they do release it I hope they do it that way. Verizon would take forever with it.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

The one on the dev site would only be for pre-testers probably like they did for other phones.


----------



## crkdvnm

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> The one on the dev site would only be for pre-testers probably like they did for other phones.


Yeah but once it's on there, in sure it'll leak. Let's hope

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah it's possible I'm not sure how that all works.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grimez

Just a bit of support to the theory that it may be released directly from HTC, this is a quote on the update which is coming out for the G2 on TMo:

"the update also needs to be downloaded from HTC as a RUU - it will not go out OTA"


----------



## crkdvnm

Makes sense


----------



## padraic

grimez said:


> Just a bit of support to the theory that it may be released directly from HTC, this is a quote on the update which is coming out for the G2 on TMo:
> 
> "the update also needs to be downloaded from HTC as a RUU - it will not go out OTA"


That's interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Obaterista93

Kinda off topic(I'm directly asking for the Rezound, but it applies to the bolt as well) but how long after an OTA does HTC usually offer up the kernel source?


----------



## quickdraw86

Obaterista93 said:


> Kinda off topic(I'm directly asking for the Rezound, but it applies to the bolt as well) but how long after an OTA does HTC usually offer up the kernel source?


HTC's current, and disappointing, interpretation of GPLv2 is that they can wait 90-120 days after a release to publish source... Though Samsung releases source before or along with their releases...

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Armada

To be honest I'd feel more comfortable with an HTC-provided RUU over an OTA package.


----------



## Obaterista93

quickdraw86 said:


> HTC's current, and disappointing, interpretation of GPLv2 is that they can wait 90-120 days after a release to publish source... Though Samsung releases source before or along with their releases...
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


That really sucks. Kernel source is the only thing stopping Rezound from having working AOSP builds.


----------



## quickdraw86

Obaterista93 said:


> That really sucks. Kernel source is the only thing stopping Rezound from having working AOSP builds.


Yeah, pretty much. You're not alone in voicing displeasure with HTC's practices in regards to publishing source, but it takes numbers to achieve change... Given HTC's current situation, if enough people participate, they might be inclined to listen... See link below...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1823099

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Doesn't a ruu delete all the user data or how does that work?


----------



## jwort93

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Doesn't a ruu delete all the user data or how does that work?


Correct, I'm sure there will be a flashable Rom shortly the ruu is released though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Doesn't a ruu delete all the user data or how does that work?


Flashing an RUU is like doing a factory reset, it wipes all internal data, but not the contents of the SD card, so TiBu would still be a fine solution. In the case of those revolutionary rooted, flashing an RUU would replace everything but the bootloader. An RUU contains everything that the phone needs, and flashing one will replace the currently loaded firmware, kernel, and radios (bootloader too, but not in the case of revolutionary)

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah depending on how it all goes might not ever flash sense ics if they can get aosp ics working right away.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Oh I'm sure it will have sense.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

yarly said:


> Oh I'm sure it will have sense.


I know that the Official update will have sense on it I'm just saying I don't think I will use the sense based ICS if they can use the RIL and camera from it on the AOSP one.


----------



## ocman

Yep, ics with sense 3.6 blows. Aosp with ics and up is where it's at.


----------



## heath2805

ocman said:


> Yep, ics with sense 3.6 blows. Aosp with ics and up is where it's at.


I know, I seen all the comments on fb HTC page about how it messed their evo phones up lol I prefer AOSP myself, except for skyraider of course .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

yarly said:


> Oh I'm sure it will have sense.


HTC have sense? Now your pushing it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I know that the Official update will have sense on it I'm just saying I don't think I will use the sense based ICS if they can use the RIL and camera from it on the AOSP one.


If there is a leak or official out for the tb I might finally be tempted to get mine fixed. Maybe work on porting cm9 to it in my spare time. Wouldn't promise anything and only be doing it for fun and myself. Sharing the result of course. Thunderbolt is still a good phone and nearly as good as a rezound without the ugly root hacks and CM9 would run well on it. CM10 might be possible but probably not quite as stable.


----------



## BigMace23

Isn't there a very good possibility (RIL permitting of course) that jelly bean will run fine on the thunderbolt? It's basically an upgraded ics and the nexus s runs it with a single core CPU and only 512 mb of ram.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I think we'll know pretty quick if jelly Bean will work once we get fully working ics. As of right now I have a good amount of jelly beans features working on my ics rom. Including Google Now and with Apex the features from the jelly bean launcher. I will say this though none of it works nearly as well as on jely bean but it's getting close.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

http://pocketnow.com/2012/08/11/ics-htc-thunderbolt-end-of-august/?wpmp_switcher=desktop FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST LEAK IT ALREADY! ! lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metroba

yarly said:


> If there is a leak or official out for the tb I might finally be tempted to get mine fixed. Maybe work on porting cm9 to it in my spare time. Wouldn't promise anything and only be doing it for fun and myself. Sharing the result of course. Thunderbolt is still a good phone and nearly as good as a rezound without the ugly root hacks and CM9 would run well on it. CM10 might be possible but probably not quite as stable.


Even if you guys couldn't get 4.1.1, Good Now is available for ICS now. So you guys will at least get that (as a start).


----------



## havy15

heath2805 said:


> http://pocketnow.com/2012/08/11/ics-htc-thunderbolt-end-of-august/?wpmp_switcher=desktop FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST LEAK IT ALREADY! ! lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Prolly get a leak a day before rollout-_- and they said finishing the update is one thing and installing the update is another tthing so they said expcect a early sep roll out?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## heath2805

havy15 said:


> Prolly get a leak a day before rollout-_- and they said finishing the update is one thing and installing the update is another tthing so they said expcect a early sep roll out?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


BOoO!! :-( Not the response I was looking for lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Not to jump off topic, but I just bought my 9 yr baby girl a Galaxy tab 2 with a 10.1 screen for her birthday and quite honestly I am really jealous and more excited to see it than she is! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

heath2805 said:


> BOoO!! :-( Not the response I was looking for lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I know I was reading that article and thata what they said but I'm just assuming about the leak date because they did the same with the gb update

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## heath2805

havy15 said:


> I know I was reading that article and thata what they said but I'm just assuming about the leak date because they did the same with the gb update
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah I definitely think we will see a leak before the actual release date. I know its not always that way , but every other version has leaked before Verizon pushed it OTA. So hopefully we'll be surprised when it happens.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Metroba said:


> Even if you guys couldn't get 4.1.1, Good Now is available for ICS now. So you guys will at least get that (as a start).


I helped my friend get it running on her Desire HD the other day. You're correct, it seems to work fairly well on ICS. Little buggy compared to the Nexus, but pretty good for not be officially made for it.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

yarly said:


> I helped my friend get it running on her Desire HD the other day. You're correct, it seems to work fairly well on ICS. Little buggy compared to the Nexus, but pretty good for not be officially made for it.


Yeah I would love to see it on our phone but I want 100% working ICS first of all than we can think about Jelly Bean. I love how all these sites just kang the same story over and over again about HTC posting on Facebook it's really not new news they have been posting on Facebook for months.


----------



## yarly

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I love how all these sites just kang the same story over and over again about HTC posting on Facebook it's really not new news they have been posting on Facebook for months.


That's how the Android blogs work. They're all a big circle jerk of the same recycled garbage that all link back to each other recursively like someone is playing "telephone". I can't stand reading any of them.


----------



## Metroba

yarly said:


> I helped my friend get it running on her Desire HD the other day. You're correct, it seems to work fairly well on ICS. Little buggy compared to the Nexus, but pretty good for not be officially made for it.


Absolutely. I am running 4.1.1 but occasionally revert to ICS and the differences are nearly negligible.

Edit: to be clear, the differences I am referring to are to JB Google Now and ICS Google Now.


----------



## heath2805

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah I would love to see it on our phone but I want 100% working ICS first of all than we can think about Jelly Bean. I love how all these sites just kang the same story over and over again about HTC posting on Facebook it's really not new news they have been posting on Facebook for months.


For real and these are different websites reporting the same sh##.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

yarly said:


> That's how the Android blogs work. They're all a big circle jerk of the same recycled garbage that all link back to each other recursively like someone is playing "telephone". I can't stand reading any of them.


I have a few I follow that post some individual content but I mostly follow Android Police they seem to be the most reliable and provide accurate information and sources.


----------



## padraic

yarly said:


> That's how the Android blogs work. They're all a big circle jerk of the same recycled garbage that all link back to each other recursively like someone is playing "telephone". I can't stand reading any of them.


And the source is usually a rootzwiki or xda forum post.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I have a few I follow that post some individual content but I mostly follow Android Police they seem to be the most reliable and provide accurate information and sources.


+1 for android police. They seem to publish the most credible information and content that is pertinent to owners of the widest variety of devices compared to similar sites. Androidpolice is the only android site of that nature worth following IMO.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jld

Android Central isn't bad either IMO


----------



## yarly

jld said:


> Android Central isn't bad either IMO


They're pretty linkbaitish in their articles. That is, trying to get you to click on something that isn't nearly as interesting as its headline leads you to believe or writing articles that are inflammatory on purpose to get you to read them. Many of their articles also lack depth like many of the Android blogs. I'm not overly fond of that style of journalism.

Maybe I'm just too picky about what I read. Idk, lol.


----------



## havy15

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah I would love to see it on our phone but I want 100% working ICS first of all than we can think about Jelly Bean. I love how all these sites just kang the same story over and over again about HTC posting on Facebook it's really not new news they have been posting on Facebook for months.


Haha yeah I'm seein that everywhere

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Armada

yarly said:


> They're pretty linkbaitish in their articles. That is, trying to get you to click on something that isn't nearly as interesting as its headline leads you to believe or writing articles that are inflammatory on purpose to get you to read them. Many of their articles also lack depth like many of the Android blogs. I'm not overly fond of that style of journalism.
> 
> Maybe I'm just too picky about what I read. Idk, lol.


You sure youre not thinking of Phandroid?


----------



## yarly

Armada said:


> You sure youre not thinking of Phandroid?


I group them all together pretty much 

I really don't know of an Android specific blog site I would read and not cringe. I wish I did so I could read it. Google's Android developer's blog is good, but that's only development stuff.


----------



## Hellboy

Things you read on these sites you have to take with a grain of salt. Sure they say they have sources but how reliable is the source? How many are giving true info and how many are just spouting crap? Plus most of these sites will post anything just you visit their site and bring traffic to their site from you posting a link in different forums. All they are doing is just like us guessing on whats going to happen.

All I know is there is a 50/50 of will we get it or not. We have till the end of August per what HTC and Verizon has said. Why not wait till that time frame is up. I wouldn't be surprised if the update is pushed back. Just look at the froyo and gb releases. They wasn't released on time. So why should they change now lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

Hellboy said:


> Things you read on these sites you have to take with a grain of salt. Sure they say they have sources but how reliable is the source? How many are giving true info and how many are just spouting crap? Plus most of these sites will post anything just you visit their site and bring traffic to their site from you posting a link in different forums. All they are doing is just like us guessing on whats going to happen.
> 
> All I know is there is a 50/50 of will we get it or not. We have till the end of August per what HTC and Verizon has said. Why not wait till that time frame is up. I wouldn't be surprised if the update is pushed back. Just look at the froyo and gb releases. They wasn't released on time. So why should they change now lol.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


....How do we know what you're saying is true?...._hmmmm...._jk lol


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I would say there is a very slim chance they aren't going to release.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

jimmyco2008 said:


> ....How do we know what you're saying is true?...._hmmmm...._jk lol


Truth is relative, eye witness accounts are often disregarded because people generally have trouble recalling events as they actually happened!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

And somewhere a banjo plays.


----------



## recDNA

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I would say there is a very slim chance they aren't going to release.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


It's also possible htc releases it and it is buggy as all heck and we all hate it!


----------



## crkdvnm

recDNA said:


> It's also possible htc releases it and it is buggy as all heck and we all hate it!


That's what the devs are for. They fix the screw ups. We just need the ril
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

i swear not an hour goes by where i dont check this aha


----------



## jimmyco2008

But who is waiting for ICS to use Sense 3.6? All we want, I mean ALL we want, is the damn RIL. Of course someone will make a debloated stock ROM, but otherwise, we really just want fully-working Vanilla Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## ocman

jimmyco2008 said:


> But who is waiting for ICS to use Sense 3.6? All we want, I mean ALL we want, is the damn RIL. Of course someone will make a debloated stock ROM, but otherwise, we really just want fully-working Vanilla Ice Cream Sandwich.


 +1 sense 3.6 sucks


----------



## havy15

yeah im not waiting for the sense im just waiting for that RIL soi can use liquids rom as a DD haha and then most likely newer roms are going to come out also like MIUI and stuff haha and yeah ima give sense a shot but most likely ima change back aaha and make my phone Senseless


----------



## quickdraw86

I mostly agree with jimmyco, but The ONLY reason that I remotely care about sense 3.6 is for the possibility of teambamf getting a hold of it, those guys make sense roms like no other...

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jimmyco2008

They do, but part of what I liked about Sense was that it was elegant, intuitive and _simple. _Since Sense 3.x, all I see is complicated glossy stuff. But I like HTC Sync, I like the option to reverse USB tether, not that I really ever need it, the sounds are cool too.

Liquid has said he isn't working on Liquid ICS anymore, so even _when_ the RIL comes out, someone else will have to take over Ice Cream and Jelly Bean vanilla development. Twistedumbrella, perhaps?


----------



## Liarsenic

I never really cared much for sense. I will say that it looks better than all the others (blur, touchwiz, etc.) but that isn't why I buy htc. I buy it because I like the fell of the phones. I like that when I hold an HTC phone in my hand I can tell its not super fragile and subject to destruction after a tiny fall. Sense 3.6 I think will be slow and laggy for any non rooted user and Verizon is going to get a lot of complaints about it in the future. I'll be back on aosp just as soon as we get the ril from it and run ics the way it was meant to be ran.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I will say this much my dad has a Rezound with the ICS update and the new sense is a huge improvement on the old sense a lot sexier and let's ICS shine through a little bit but nothing beats stock ICS. Depending on how functional stock ICS becomes after the ril is released will determine if I use a aosp rom or a stock de-sensed rom. Before I ran Liquid ICS I was using a stock de-sensed rom because I just felt like the AOSP roms weren't as stable but I think this time around will be different.


----------



## mrtonk

I am looking forward to Sense 3.6 only because of the native Exchange Tasks sync.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

ocman said:


> +1 sense 3.6 sucks


Is anything even running sense 3.6?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocman

Hellboy said:


> Is anything even running sense 3.6?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The Rezound, Sensation etc etc. You really dont even know you are running ICS if you are used to sense IMO. Completely takes away the sexiness of ICS, JB.


----------



## Hellboy

Ok I thought the resound had 4.0.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> Ok I thought the resound had 4.0.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It should IMO. 1.5 ghz dual, and 1 gb ram... same specs as the One series for the most part. But they wouldn't give you their brand new shiny toy on your old phone. They want you to buy a new phone for that.


----------



## jimmyco2008

God I hate HTC for that.


----------



## yarly

HTC kind of has a nasty conflict of interest in their phones. They want to sell more, but they also have to provide updates to them. The former seems to get in the way of the later too often as many users ultimately are clueless on updates or what version of Android they have. Google at least does not make their bank off their phones (as the ultimate reason they put them out is for development) and puts out updates as long as they cant support the device.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

yarly said:


> HTC kind of has a nasty conflict of interest in their phones. They want to sell more, but they also have to provide updates to them. The former seems to get in the way of the later too often as many users ultimately are clueless on updates or what version of Android they have. Google at least does not make their bank off their phones (as the ultimate reason they put them out is for development) and puts out updates as long as they cant support the device.


Very true, most android users dont know what ics, 4.0, etc is. They cant be bothered to be engaged in the proper functioning and maintainance of the personal computer they call a phone. There I go again, thinking people should be responsible for themselves and their lives....idiot.

These are the same poeple, meaning most of them, that buy a crappy, $49.99 prepaid android phone and then tell everyone android sucks.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Did you guys see the patents Apple has recently been awarded?! If the courts uphold them android is going to have to reinvent itself big time...doesn't look good....I hate Apple so much....these patents would create a monopoly and are extremely detrimental to competition and consumer choice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Honestly if something dies happen before then id be surprised.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Its called business. So in your eyes its bad of apple to do this? What if roles was reversed and Google was doing this? I bet you feel differently than you do with apple. If one company doesn't patent something. Another one surely will. Its like with the light bulb. 2 people invented it but one Guy got the the patent office first and the rest is history. So was it wrong in Edison to patent the light bulb? If he didn't the other Guy would have. Then we would of learned his name lol.

Instead of bitching about apple getting patents on all this stuff. Why not bitch at Google and the manufacturers for not trying to do the same thing and letting their stuff get slowly gobbled up by apple? Apple knows how to play the game and soon android better wake up or they will be obsolete. Apple has already giving them a few black eyes so far.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

Hellboy you should look past the short-sighted Android fanboyism/Apple hatred of some and realize Apple is trying for patents that are obvious or industry standard now. For example, a method for interacting with a user interface with touch input. That's something that shouldn't be granted.

EDIT: Google HAS been patent trolling. So has Moto and many others. Apple is the only one that seems to "get away with it" and isnt remotely interested in licensing their IP like Microsoft.


----------



## jbeastafer

I mean even if they do get upheld in court an anti-trust lawsuit would form against them, as they would have no more competition, and they would have to license them out or break up their coercive monopoly.


----------



## willis936

If we're getting into why we should be scared about the patent war:
Apple and Google have not directly done legal battle and won't ever. They both have way too much money for the other to take one to court. Oh Apple called android out on 150 patents? Google called iOS on 155. $50 billion dollars later they both cut their losses and return to overworking underpaid children in Asia. It's MAD and they know it. Apple is suing the pants off of Samsung because they can eat them for breakfast in terms of cash piles laying around. Will Samsung go under? Not a chance, the hardware they make is second to none. Will their in house devices suffer? Certainly.


----------



## number5toad

it's the patent system that sucks, more than the companies that rely on it. it was devised for inventions that went through a drastically different and significantly slower process than anything being created today, and it hasn't seen any systemic changes in more than a hundred years.


----------



## CC268

I doubt we get ICS


----------



## heath2805

CC268 said:


> I doubt we get ICS


I know right? Probably just some made up face book page that was edited and all the news boils back to the same source.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Well you do need to realize stuff don't need to mailed by the post office and computers now makes it quicker to go through all the patents. So you say its bad that technology makes it easier to get through the patent process?

You damn the very technology that you want to evolve

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> Its called business. So in your eyes its bad of apple to do this? What if roles was reversed and Google was doing this? I bet you feel differently than you do with apple. If one company doesn't patent something. Another one surely will. Its like with the light bulb. 2 people invented it but one Guy got the the patent office first and the rest is history. So was it wrong in Edison to patent the light bulb? If he didn't the other Guy would have. Then we would of learned his name lol.
> 
> Instead of bitching about apple getting patents on all this stuff. Why not bitch at Google and the manufacturers for not trying to do the same thing and letting their stuff get slowly gobbled up by apple? Apple knows how to play the game and soon android better wake up or they will be obsolete. Apple has already giving them a few black eyes so far.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 I'm talking about consumer choice, capitalism and anti competitive practices...a little higher level. I have a stern dislike for big business and anti consumerism business practices. Apple dominates the market, their company is outrageously successful, what they are doing is petty. Let the consumer decide if your product is better, and consumers have demonstrated they like apples products. They aren't afraid of their business being damaged monetarily, so what is their motivation? Steve jobs grudge? Eliminate all threats? Petty!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Isn't that business 101 to eliminate the competition? Its so bad to have a successful business that makes money? That's like going to war with another country and issue blanks. You wipe out your adversaries its a dog eats dog world.

Steve jobs isn't the first CEO to want to destroy his competition. He is so hated that people just use that as an excuse to hate him.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

Hellboy said:


> Well you do need to realize stuff don't need to mailed by the post office and computers now makes it quicker to go through all the patents. So you say its bad that technology makes it easier to get through the patent process?
> 
> You damn the very technology that you want to evolve
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


that's not what I said, or meant, at all.

we need a separate patent system for technology, specifically because it moves so fast, and the system we've applied to it was designed for long-form inventions and research. a 20 year patent makes absolutely no sense for an industry that all but reinvents itself every other year.


----------



## number5toad

and contrary to popular belief, Apple DOES license their patents - in fact, they tried to license a number of them to Samsung before this case made it to court. furthermore Samsung pretty blatantly (and according to some evidence introduced in the lawsuit, deliberately) infringed on a number of Apple patents completely unnecessarily, specifically to make their hardware more marketable by making it look like Apple tech.

I'm not really shedding a tear for Samsung if they lose big in this suit. besides, they still supply Apple with a good amount of hardware, so Apple certainly doesn't want to destroy them.


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> that's not what I said, or meant, at all.
> 
> we need a separate patent system for technology, specifically because it moves so fast, and the system we've applied to it was designed for long-form inventions and research. a 20 year patent makes absolutely no sense for an industry that all but reinvents itself every other year.


It is so other up start companies doesn't take their old dated software and make their own phone. Sure it would be dated but still works pretty good and I am sure companies like apple still borrows from their old tech to incorporate in their new designs.just because something is old and dated. Doesn't mean its obsolete. The internal combustion engine has been around for how long and has been improved but it still uses the same basic parts like block, heads, pistons and so on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I wish Samsung would just say good riddens to apple and see how well they do without their retina display and cpu producer. Apple is dishonest, greedy, evil, and anti-competitive. I don't see how they have been legally able to get away with all the crap they do except they are paying off the judge. Considering all the evidence she threw out that would have easily voided any case apple had is just bogus and it's pretty obvious she is in Apple's pocket. I hope they take the case to another judge that isn't corrupt that has common sense and what ever ruling there is gets over turned. The patent system is broken and needs to be fixed. It has allowed one company to have such power as to destroy all competition by lieing and stealing ideas from their competition ie every "innovation" Apple ever had and then going back and sueing all the companies they stole from saying they were the thieves.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

the judge didn't "throw out" evidence - she didn't admit evidence, because Samsung failed to follow the correct procedures to get it admitted for trial. that's Samsung's fault, and not hers.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well it doesn't matter in the end we can't do anything.

Probably should get back on topic for Mecha Ics! It looks like twisted has started up again with trying to get his rom going.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

I want to try em all! 3.6, 4.0, AOSP, whatever!


----------



## Hellboy

Well that was the risk android took was to make stuff in their os open source. Its like the Beatles they never took ownership of their music. Because they said the music belonged to everyone and not to one person. Then in the 80's Michael Jackson bought up most of the publishing rights to the Beatles songs.

The judge isn't at fault here. She listens to both sides and which lawyer makes a more compelling case wins. Its not a matter of who is right or wrong but who's lawyer does the best job. A judge can not let his or her personal feeling cloud their judgements. They have to go by what the law says and why we have lawyers. Maybe Samsung should get better lawyers. As far as judges getting paid off. I be you will say that every time apple wins a case or has something suppressed. Its funny how people on here started saying the patent system is broke. When it didn't favor their company that they back. Apple fanboys would be acting just like the android fanboys if android was winning the patents and court cases. Spouting the patent system is broke and the judges was paid off. So are y'all really any different from the apple fanboys? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well it doesn't matter in the end we can't do anything.
> 
> Probably should get back on topic for Mecha Ics! It looks like twisted has started up again with trying to get his rom going.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


That'd good to hear. I bet he was devastated when his ßtuff got messed up. I ran one of his older ics roms long ago and it was great even with some of the bugs.

Here's to twisted and hope he nails it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

Hellboy said:


> So are y'all really any different from the apple fanboys? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Answer: No. Haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

Hellboy said:


> Spouting the patent system is broke and the judges was paid off. So are y'all really any different from the apple fanboys? Lol


no offense or anything, but you don't really seem to understand my argument or the patent system.

I'm device agnostic. I have an Android phone and tablet, because I knew I was too much of a tweaker to live comfortably with an iPhone or an iPad, but I use Macs almost exclusively at work. I'm not a "fan" of either corporation, and frankly find it silly that people pledge allegiance to corporations that couldn't care less about them. I use the best available tool for each job, that's all.

one of my biggest clients is an IP firm in Manhattan, and one of my best friends (who scored me the contract) is a patent attorney at that firm. I've spent I don't even know how many afternoons talking about the system with these guys...I still wouldn't claim to understand it fully, but I understand the one thing they all agree on without hesitation - the system should have been modified for software patents, because it makes no sense to apply the system as it stands to an industry that thrives on fast advancement.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

number5toad said:


> no offense or anything, but you don't really seem to understand my argument or the patent system.
> 
> I'm device agnostic. I have an Android phone and tablet, because I knew I was too much of a tweaker to live comfortably with an iPhone or an iPad, but I use Macs almost exclusively at work. I'm not a "fan" of either corporation, and frankly find it silly that people pledge allegiance to corporations that couldn't care less about them. I use the best available tool for each job, that's all.
> 
> one of my biggest clients is an IP firm in Manhattan, and one of my best friends (who scored me the contract) is a patent attorney at that firm. I've spent I don't even know how many afternoons talking about the system with these guys...I still wouldn't claim to understand it fully, but I understand the one thing they all agree on without hesitation - the system should have been modified for software patents, because it makes no sense to apply the system as it stands to an industry that thrives on fast advancement.


let it go, it's falling in deaf ears lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Says the fanboy lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

It's to be expected Android fan boys are on an android development forum.


----------



## quickdraw86

i'm considerably biased towards android. that said, undeniable evidence of intentional apple patent infringement by samsung has surfaced in the form of samsung intercompany communication... samsung even went so far as to cherrypick apple features to emulate in their designs. while the patent war is petty on both sides, it's understandable why apple has taken the route they have, especially since android, samsung in particular, has now ousted apple as the dominant smartphone manufacturer in the world. apple has pressed their "thermonuclear war" in the form of trying to injunct sales of the galaxy nexus and other samsung devices and will likely continue to do so. there's really no need for concern, this has been going back and forth for awhile.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## cowisland

I really hope that this apple campaign does not cripple Android, as I also very much prefer Android to iOS, especially ICS and JB.

Basically I believe that competition on an individual component level (hardware, software, sources of content, etc.) results in a better overall outcome for the consumers that competition for the entire package. For example, I love the innovation and competition among launchers, keywords, music players, Market vs Amazon. I really hope that continues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mprunner78

ISN'T THIS AN ICS THUNDERBOLT THREAD!!! OFF THE APPLE TOPIC...

where is my ics

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

i want my...i want my ics


----------



## crkdvnm

You scream, I scream, we all scream for ice cream sandwich

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Since development has hit a lull, we are all waiting for ics, it's become a hangout of sorts. This is the only thread I check right now, not much else going on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

This reminds me of Eddie Murphy you ain't got no ice cream skit and HTC is playing eddies part lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> Since development has hit a lull, we are all waiting for ics, it's become a hangout of sorts. This is the only thread I check right now, not much else going on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I agree its a pot luck of different stuff and some fun banter. While we all pull our hair out

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hell, I just my Rezound and I'm still checking this thread constantly.


----------



## Armada

Reason I want CM9 or 10 now: action bar overflow can be enabled. Not having it on devices with an existing menu key bothered me, because making redundant isnt necissarily bad. What happens when someone gets a menu-free device and see the overflow menu?


----------



## heath2805

gammaxgoblin said:


> Since development has hit a lull, we are all waiting for ics, it's become a hangout of sorts. This is the only thread I check right now, not much else going on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This is true, the threads are dead. Just noobs asking for help time to time, not much of anything going on out there lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, i check this thread all the time because there's active discussion here and i like the users i interact with on rootz. development in our section has slowed down considerably (but is still going on another site) and ICS is something to talk about.


----------



## bradg24

I wounder how hard would it be to port aokp to TB when ics drops?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

There was once an aokp build for thunderbolt but it's been dated since we can hope it will come back but That's unlikely because the Dev has stated he no longer works on or owns Verizon devices.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

bradg24 said:


> I wounder how hard would it be to port aokp to TB when ics drops?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


AOKP is cyanogenmod/AOSP based. the ease of porting it to the bolt really depends on developers' ability to modify our sense3.6/ICS RIL to work on AOSP ICS for our device. if we gain official CM9 support (an unlikey but pleasant fantasy), AOKP ports are a real possibility.


----------



## bradg24

quickdraw86 said:


> AOKP is cyanogenmod/AOSP based. the ease of porting it to the bolt really depends on developers' ability to modify our sense3.6/ICS RIL to work on AOSP ICS for our device. if we gain official CM9 support (an unlikey but pleasant fantasy), AOKP ports are a real possibility.


So when aosp ics get opened the flood doors are open.. So any port of the awesome roms out can be made? I always wanted to get my hands dirty on ics, I worked on a few themes/mods on the early ics build before theme manager on CM9 on my droid x.. Hope to be able to work on some fun on the TB..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

bradg24 said:


> So when aosp ics get opened the flood doors are open.. So any port of the awesome roms out can be made?


i wouldn't go so far as to say "any", but ports of well known ICS roms will become much more possible if/when the RIL for our ICS update is modified for AOSP. SFK tried at porting AOKP. his test build is still up at his host if you're hungry for something to flash...


----------



## Armada

I'm hoping for a Sense 4 build. It's the Sense that I think looks good and it probably won't be as bloaty.


----------



## Obaterista93

Armada said:


> I'm hoping for a Sense 4 build. It's the Sense that I think looks good and it probably won't be as bloaty.


Honestly, I wouldn't hold your breath for sense 4. It's not even perfectly smooth on my Rezound.


----------



## alekurkudi

Has anyone else seen this?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CFUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2FHJ8&ei=HgwqUILmCKSQiAL6m4DQDg&usg=AFQjCNHrlBEysiXBS8NAHyE-cEGinQok4w


----------



## mrtonk

Downloading now. What are the changes?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88

It seems to be a complete ICS build. I can text, call, utilize LTE. I thought this wasn't possible yet? I'm posting from it

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## mrtonk

Downloading.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

alekurkudi said:


> Has anyone else seen this?
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CFUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fd-h.st%2FHJ8&ei=HgwqUILmCKSQiAL6m4DQDg&usg=AFQjCNHrlBEysiXBS8NAHyE-cEGinQok4w


yeah. SPjester took over work on liquid ICS (he's a member of teamliquid). he calls his version jmod, or jestermod. he has builds for the bionic too. he posted screenshots of his thunderbolt build with full signal bars...


----------



## mrtonk

Anyone have a mirror? DevHost is moving very slowly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z28 justin

Does this work with current radios? I'm trying to download it but it is going slow


----------



## number5toad

getting a dead link now...


----------



## jwort93

The file is not found. Could someone upload it again?
Edit: found a build here : http://d-h.st/WJx

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

More than likely jester pulled it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

slyfox88 said:


> It seems to be a complete ICS build. I can text, call, utilize LTE. I thought this wasn't possible yet? I'm posting from it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


So it has data? Then the download that is no longer working is better than the one he posted on xda just now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mrtonk

slyfox88 said:


> It seems to be a complete ICS build. I can text, call, utilize LTE. I thought this wasn't possible yet? I'm posting from it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Can you confirm that you are posting from this build: http://d-h.st/WJx that is also referenced here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832512?

According to the XDA thread, which referenced a build with the same name that you posted, it does NOT have data. If you have a different build, can you post and link to it here?


----------



## Liarsenic

The build that jester posted says data doesn't work yet....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i have both builds... they aren't the same. jester pulled his initial upload of jmod from devhost and uploaded a new version with additions/ modifications. unless whoever posted earlier that there was data got an enchanted copy of jmod, there isn't data on either build.


----------



## Hellboy

Only jester can take an aosp rom and make it the size of a sense rom lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

As far as slyfox goes he is full of it. If data was working it would be the talk of the android community. And wouldn't be hidden.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> As far as slyfox goes he is full of it. If data was working it would be the talk of the android community. And wouldn't be hidden.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


exactly. why wouldn't jester want to publish a fully functional ICS build for the bolt and be recognized for his great work and accomplishing what others couldn't? yeah. doesn't make ANY sense. i ran it, no data, reupped version, same. besides, the way things work in the forums it's screenshots or it didn't happen lol.


----------



## Hellboy

Maybe he has R3D fabled ics rom that has the working data lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

LMAO @ hellboy!


----------



## opjones

Hellboy said:


> Only jester can take an aosp rom and make it the size of a sense rom lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's what a Kang'ed Kang build will get you.


----------



## number5toad

yo dawg I heard you liked to kang


----------



## slyfox88

Use the LTE app. Set connection is every network auto prl. Enable domestic and national roaming. Bam, data. I do not have WiFi where I am currently. Under the network provider it is blank. It is incredibly slow though and not much to boast on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Armada

opjones said:


> That's what a Kang'ed Kang build will get you.


Kanging always makes me think of a dented up Bugdroid...


----------



## Obaterista93

Armada said:


> I'm hoping for a Sense 4 build. It's the Sense that I think looks good and it probably won't be as bloaty.


I love my bolt as much as the next guy, but the way sense 4 runs on my Rezound, I honestly don't think the Bolt will be able to handle it. Although, then again, SOAB runs okay on my bolt, and 3.5 is more resource intensive than sense 4(IMO).


----------



## crkdvnm

slyfox88 said:


> Use the LTE app. Set connection is every network auto prl. Enable domestic and national roaming. Bam, data. I do not have WiFi where I am currently. Under the network provider it is blank. It is incredibly slow though and not much to boast on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I was thinking about trying this and then saw they only have 2 posts.


----------



## Obaterista93

crkdvnm said:


> I was thinking about trying this and then saw they only have 2 posts.


Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## alekurkudi

So the original link I posted is down?


----------



## slyfox88

I don't post much on anything. Try it if you want but be careful if you get roaming charges. I'm going back to a fully functional Rom. The data isn't even worth having at this point.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

I will rather wait till data is working. Who knows what network you land on and the charges that might come.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88

Exactly. And HTC promised the update by end of August anyway.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Its pretty slick....wifi at home and all runs well...so far.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Seems to run the same as liquids 1.5 does which its based off of.. Just seems mostly he put a different launcher and a bunch of apps on it. Really bloated it a lot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I will rather wait till data is working. Who knows what network you land on and the charges that might come.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Hell yeah, definitely rather wait until there's data. Besides, it would just piss me off if I didn't have working data all the time lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I think liquid is out to prove something with this ril... after all controversy about kanging .. my money is on him before htc

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Rather say twisted as it was his kernel that got us voice and text.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

> I don't post much on anything. Try it if you want but be careful if you get roaming charges. I'm going back to a fully functional Rom. The data isn't even worth having at this point.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


There is no such thing as data roaming charges on Verizon unless you are international.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic

slyfox88 said:


> Use the LTE app. Set connection is every network auto prl. Enable domestic and national roaming. Bam, data. I do not have WiFi where I am currently. Under the network provider it is blank. It is incredibly slow though and not much to boast on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


And you did this running jester's build?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk

opjones said:


> That's what a Kang'ed Kang build will get you.


 Don't wanna be a d bag. But this ^^^^^^^^

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Unless there is something that I don't know about I'm the one that gave jester the build of ICS his rom is based off of from liquid and it doesn't have working data. So pix or it didn't happen. I will say this Wi-Fi and GPS seem to work better with his mods.


----------



## ocman

Someone can try what he posted and dispell it quickly?


----------



## NickxxSfk

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Unless there is something that I don't know about I'm the one that gave jester the build of ICS his rom is based off of from liquid and it doesn't have working data. So pix or it didn't happen.


 I was gtalking him this morning. The build has NO DATA. But he and liquid greatly improved signal. They're working on things that will matter once data comes through. But for now. No data.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

I didn't think so. He has it clearly posted in the open that's it doesn't work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

NickxxSfk said:


> I was gtalking him this morning. The build has NO DATA. But he and liquid greatly improved signal. They're working on things that will matter once data comes through. But for now. No data.
> 
> When I tried it the signal was the same and it dropped out a few times also. When compared to 1.5
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah tried what that guy posted and no data not surprised by that.


----------



## Hellboy

This is why I don't listen to people who only has a total of 2 posts and both posts deals with this way to get data on ics lol.

He will come back on and say you did it wrong lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88

"There is no such thing as data roaming charges on Verizon unless you are international."

I'm in between Toronto and Buffalo though









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> This is why I don't listen to people who only has a total of 2 posts and both posts deals with this way to get data on ics lol.
> 
> He will come back on and say you did it wrong lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't get why people think its so complicated. You connect the flux capacitor to the quantum resistor, then drive 88 miles per hour. Bam. ICS.


----------



## Hellboy

Don't forget to dump the anti matter.

To bad the delorian only went to 85 MPH lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88

Hellboy said:


> Don't forget to dump the anti matter.
> 
> To bad the delorian only went to 85 MPH lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


They've been known to go over 100. The spedo was just made like that. Maybe it couldn't take the 1.21 gigawatts

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark

Don't forget to add in dilithium crystals to get the CPU and GPU to warp speed.


----------



## Armada

While we're at it I want indestructible unobtanium construction so when I engage warp drive I don't get any dents


----------



## SP-JESTER

No my latest does not have data. We are working on a new build from source. Hopefully fixing alot of problems.

I broke the silence, Now you know.

And hellboy if 200mb is to big of a ROM then may i suggest new internet?


----------



## jbeastafer

Soo I wonder if HTC is gonna let a build leak


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jbeastafer said:


> Soo I wonder if HTC is gonna let a build leak


Umm if they allowed it to leak then it wouldn't be a leak lol.


----------



## SP-JESTER

Yea the build is complete... HTC is done with it... We are waiting on Verizon.. HTC is talking to its customers, and guess who isnt


----------



## Hellboy

SP-JESTER said:


> No my latest does not have data. We are working on a new build from source. Hopefully fixing alot of problems.
> 
> I broke the silence, Now you know.
> 
> And hellboy if 200mb is to big of a ROM then may i suggest new internet?


No I was just saying 200 MB for an aosp rom is large. But at least you got rid of the ATK :'P .

I was wondering where you got that flashlight app from. Its pretty neat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

SP-JESTER said:


> Yea the build is complete... HTC is done with it... We are waiting on Verizon.. HTC is talking to its customers, and guess who isnt


Guess that rumor about HTC releasing the ics as an ruu on their dev site was just that a rumor. But at this point no one knows who to believe lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Obaterista93 said:


> I don't get why people think its so complicated. You connect the flux capacitor to the quantum resistor, then drive 88 miles per hour. Bam. ICS.


I believe the recently confirmed Higgs Boson is the key to The Riddle of the Ril....
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88

It's been behind the scary door the whole time

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic

Hellboy said:


> Guess that rumor about HTC releasing the ics as an ruu on their dev site was just that a rumor. But at this point no one knows who to believe lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


They were doing that for the desire s I believe. They also stated that by loading your phone with it you are voiding the warranty so you probably have to input your serial to even download it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Liarsenic said:


> They were doing that for the desire s I believe. They also stated that by loading your phone with it you are voiding the warranty so you probably have to input your serial to even download it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ha havent had a warranty for about 3 months or so. So I as most people on here don't have a warranty so it doesn't matter. Let them take what I don't even have lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

Liarsenic said:


> They were doing that for the desire s I believe. They also stated that by loading your phone with it you are voiding the warranty so you probably have to input your serial to even download it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Where we're going we don't need warranties...


----------



## Liarsenic

Armada said:


> Where we're going we don't need warranties...


I know right.... I don't think the desire s has a warranty anymore either.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Ha havent had a warranty for about 3 months or so. So I as most people on here don't have a warranty so it doesn't matter. Let them take what I don't even have lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I bought mine used...I'll be the Guinea pig! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

hmm... even if HTC released a warranty-voiding ICS build, i think i'd let others try it first. remember what happened to those that wanted to be the first to run gingerbread on the bolt? they took a one way ride to brick city.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> hmm... even if HTC released a warranty-voiding ICS build, i think i'd let others try it first. remember what happened to those that wanted to be the first to run gingerbread on the bolt? they took a one way ride to brick city.


Yeah this is true, it destroyed the X

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SP-JESTER

Well i got a extended 2 year warranty on my bolt. When my 1year was almost up they asked if i wanted another year for like 2 bucks more a month. I said hell yea


----------



## heath2805

SP-JESTER said:


> Well i got a extended 2 year warranty on my bolt. When my 1year was almost up they asked if i wanted another year for like 2 bucks more a month. I said hell yea


lol you would need it more than us Jester being a dev an all. This reminds me of a video I seen. A Guy had a rooted bolt and the USB took a dump on him, so he threw it in the microwave for 2-3 secs.....needless to say it was done and ready to ship back to Verizon lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I have been lucky so far. When gb came out I had no issues. Only problem I had was froyo on my original Droid. Think it was the froyo update and it downloaded and said it installed but didn't and couldn't even receive the push motor sent to my phone. So they told Verizon to send me a new phone. Know I am due for a screw up sooner or later lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

grrrr... come on VZW, release ICS already. i don't care about your bloatware apps anyway, i want ICS! /end rant


----------



## Hellboy

I say we kidnap the ics logo on Google headquarters front lawn. Then tell them when we get our ics they will get theirs back lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

It's not the bloatware that's it take so long but network testing.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

But Google already gave us ICS. Verizon is the one that has the final issuing power.


----------



## Hellboy

Armada said:


> But Google already gave us ICS. Verizon is the one that has the final issuing power.


Yeah but Google can pressure Verizon to release it. Always go with the bigger fish in the sea.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I say we kidnap the ics logo on Google headquarters front lawn. Then tell them when we get our ics they will get theirs back lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


ICS ransom! ICS or we melt Google's ICS statue like their original jellybean figure melted lol


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> It's not the bloatware that's it take so long but network testing.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


yeah, i agree. whether the delay is testing or just the addition of VZW content is just a matter of semantics, irritated by the delay nonetheless...


----------



## Hellboy

WHAT DO WE WANT?? 
ICS!!!!!!!!

WHEN DO WE WANT IT??????

3 MONTHS AGO!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SP-JESTER

heath2805 said:


> lol you would need it more than us Jester being a dev an all. This reminds me of a video I seen. A Guy had a rooted bolt and the USB took a dump on him, so he threw it in the microwave for 2-3 secs.....needless to say it was done and ready to ship back to Verizon lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yea true, but they extended a older phones warranty. Letting me know that they will still be supporting it


----------



## jbeastafer

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> It's not the bloatware that's it take so long but network testing.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yea they wouldn't want us to get good download speeds on their lte network, especially since we have unlimited data. Man would be awesome to get like 30mb download speeds....


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, i agree. whether the delay is testing or just the addition of VZW content is just a matter of semantics, irritated by the delay nonetheless...


Thought HTC tested verizons crappy network back in what March? I am sure HTC wouldn't release an update if it didn't work on the network? I think Verizon is stalling to get newer phones updated over the ota and we are on the bottom of the stack.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Thought HTC tested HTC crappy network back in what March? I am sure HTC wouldn't release an update if it didn't work on the network? I think Verizon is stalling to get newer phones updated over the ota and we are on the bottom of the stack.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


well, firmware releases go through testing by manufacturers and carriers prior to carriers pushing them to devices. i wouldn't doubt that VZW is dragging out the process in order to get a few more users onto newer devices and possibly off of unlimited data plans though.


----------



## Liarsenic

You know they are dragging their feet just so users will upgrade. They know better than anyone a lot of the newer devices are just hype for the most part. Hell a phone can't even utilize four cores completely yet so what reason is there to get one unless you wanna brag. I'm going to hold out for a while longer before I upgrade. I'm looking at getting a nexus 7 soon so I can hold out even longer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

+1 on the nexus 7 tethered to my bolt is a win win for me. Now to make my wife see its a win win. Lol

Did tell her it would be cheaper to get a nexus 7 over a new phone. Time will tell.

Gotta keep mama happy.. if she's happy then I'm miserable lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Haha. My wife is happy with the 4s at the moment. I hope keeping unlimited data is more important to her than geting the new iPhone (I have money riding on it being named that, so stupid). I told her I wanted a nexus 7 because she wants a MacBook pro.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

Barely use my bolt anymore thanks to N7. Still want my ice cream shedwich though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

Hellboy said:


> Yeah but Google can pressure Verizon to release it. Always go with the bigger fish in the sea.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No, they really can't. Its not really in their power. Its like asking them to make a dev here release a build. They all get the same level of treatment.


----------



## Hellboy

Armada said:


> No, they really can't. Its not really in their power. Its like asking them to make a dev here release a build. They all get the same level of treatment.


It was all a joke. Some people can be so serious at times lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> It was all a joke. Some people can be so serious at times lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


ICS is serious business


----------



## Hellboy

Liarsenic said:


> Haha. My wife is happy with the 4s at the moment. I hope keeping unlimited data is more important to her than geting the new iPhone (I have money riding on it being named that, so stupid). I told her I wanted a nexus 7 because she wants a MacBook pro.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Apple lover huh? Thought my wife was bad. At least she loves android phones and not crapple lol. Mostly because she knows I can fix what she might screw up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

yarly said:


> ICS is serious business


Orly?

Crap we came up on the mods radar.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> Orly?


ya rly


----------



## number5toad

I bought my wife an iPad for mother's day...because I was already following the N7 rumors closely, and was pretty sure I could get one around father's day.


----------



## number5toad

yarly said:


> ya rly


I don't want to oversell it or anything, but, I will literally stab everyone who works at Google if I don't get my ICS.


----------



## Hellboy

I will try to take ice cream more serious. Thank you for showing me the light and doing it in under 6 words. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Hellboy said:


> Apple lover huh? Thought my wife was bad. At least she loves android phones and not crapple lol. Mostly because she knows I can fix what she might screw up.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


She really loved her first moto Droid but the Droid 3 was such a huge piece of crap it made her hate android. She wouldn't let me root it so I could fix the problems she was having with it. Finally I caved and let her sell the hunk of junk and buy an iPhone. Honestly I don't think its worth a crap.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

Time to put my Bolt in the freezer with a pint of ice cream and hope they're more successful than HTC. I'll BREED an update.


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> I will try to take ice cream more serious. Thank you for showing me the light and doing it in under 6 words. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lmao

I always read the thunderbolt forum regularly. Old habits.


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> I don't want to oversell it or anything, but, I will literally stab everyone who works at Google if I don't get my ICS.


Naaaa you want to use a .50 Cal Barrett sniper rifle. So they can't find out where you are and you can watch them scurry around like trapped rodents.
You can run but you can't hide. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Liarsenic said:


> She really loved her first moto Droid but the Droid 3 was such a huge piece of crap it made her hate android. She wouldn't let me root it so I could fix the problems she was having with it. Finally I caved and let her sell the hunk of junk and buy an iPhone. Honestly I don't think its worth a crap.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


My wife was the same way. First thing she said was you don't root (well she called it hacking) my phone. Yeah you let her drink the kool-aid and she's lost forever. I have heard the d3 was a hunk of junk. My wife loves the slide out keyboard so I know she will never look at an iPhone. Lucky me I guess. I just get to sit and listen to her complain about her merge rebooting randomly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocman

My wife is running forever 1.10 with the zhp pink theme on her tbolt. All her iphone friends are jealous. I have tweaked it just like my own.
When i first rooted hers she was like yay its like a new phone. She is looking forward to ics to.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Hopefully only a couple more weeks till we get working data from either dev efforts or an official update release/leak.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCrowing

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Hopefully only a couple more weeks till we get working data from either dev efforts or an official update release/leak.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I hope so... I am getting so impatient...


----------



## padraic

I really would have thought we'd have a leak by now. HTC must have really buttoned things up.


----------



## Hellboy

Still 2 weeks left in August

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Yeah, if we still haven't gotten anything by the end of august, there's reason for concern/outrage. The way HTC and VZW have treated this phone, maybe they should've just named it the blunderbolt lol


----------



## TheCrowing

If we don't get any kind of release 5 days after August ends, I am going APE SHIT!


----------



## grimez

I pretty much check three places every hour: Here, AndroidPolice, and HTCDev... this is a killer. I have put off buying a new phone because I want to see what my old baby is capable of.​


----------



## ArwinBurkett

Sorry for being a noob, but the Desire S is scheduled to get ICS on Aug. 20th from HTC dev portal site according to http://wirelessandmobilenews.com/2012/08/htc-thunderbolt-android-4.0-ics-update-release-dates.html. Is the Desire S similar enough to port ICS to the Thunderbolt if we don't get ICS by end of Aug/start of Sept?


----------



## opjones

Tbolt is one of a kind


----------



## Liarsenic

Lets just hope that when we get ics that the new hboot is rootable with the same method. Its going to suck if most of us end up waiting to use it because of something like that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCrowing

Liarsenic said:


> Lets just hope that when we get ics that the new hboot is rootable with the same method. Its going to suck if most of us end up waiting to use it because of something like that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh man if that is the case I will go mental


----------



## padraic

ArwinBurkett said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but the Desire S is scheduled to get ICS on Aug. 20th from HTC dev portal site according to http://wirelessandmo...ease-dates.html. Is the Desire S similar enough to port ICS to the Thunderbolt if we don't get ICS by end of Aug/start of Sept?


It won't help with RIL, so no.


----------



## heath2805

Liarsenic said:


> Lets just hope that when we get ics that the new hboot is rootable with the same method. Its going to suck if most of us end up waiting to use it because of something like that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You know we're gonna need a new root method lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

I'll be damned if I'm unrooting for an OTA - I'll just hold off until one of our devs slaps the RIL into the work they've already done and flash that.


----------



## Liarsenic

heath2805 said:


> You know we're gonna need a new root method lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yea I know. I'm just hoping for the best though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Like I said before all three version phones are pretty much the exact same phone in different form factor except the Thunderbolt has 4G LTE so I would suspect that all three will roll out at once.


----------



## padraic

number5toad said:


> I'll be damned if I'm unrooting for an OTA - I'll just hold off until one of our devs slaps the RIL into the work they've already done and flash that.


Exactly this.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

number5toad said:


> I'll be damned if I'm unrooting for an OTA - I'll just hold off until one of our devs slaps the RIL into the work they've already done and flash that.


Why would you unroot for an OTA when there is a 99% chance a rooted flashable version will be posted like 30 minutes later?


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah why are people over complicating it. We know ics will run on what we have now. We know liquid and twisted both waiting on the ril and I guess there will be a new radio we will have to flash. So doubt it will be that complicated.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Why would you unroot for an OTA when there is a 99% chance a rooted flashable version will be posted like 30 minutes later?


Who said I was going to unroot to get an ota? All I'm saying is that there is a possibility that a new root method may be needed for ics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

slyfox88 said:


> It's been behind the scary door the whole time
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Why don't you post a screenshot of ics with working lte?


----------



## Obaterista93

I heard from this guy who knows a guy that once worked with a guy that said that the Bolt ICS update is shipping with Sense 5.7.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Anyone want to place a wager or start a pool by picking dates for the release?

The house take is only 90%...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Liarsenic said:


> Who said I was going to unroot to get an ota? All I'm saying is that there is a possibility that a new root method may be needed for ics.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Honestly I think most people that are going to get a Thunderbolt have one and anyone that get's a new one and wants to root it after it has ICS is going to be very limited. I don't think that rooting will be a problem though and all of us are already rooting if you flash something and lose root you shouldn't be rooting your phone in the first place.


----------



## Armada

Considering in the US one has the right to root and jailbreak, I don't understand why my right to do so would be hampered by artificial means.


----------



## Liarsenic

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Honestly I think most people that are going to get a Thunderbolt have one and anyone that get's a new one and wants to root it after it has ICS is going to be very limited. I don't think that rooting will be a problem though and all of us are already rooting if you flash something and lose root you shouldn't be rooting your phone in the first place.


I agree. I don't doubt that any rooted users will have any issues with it. Just more along the lines of what if you need to unroot and get a replacement. If you happen to end up getting a phone preloaded with ICS you're going to be SOL until root is found again (if it even becomes a problem in the first place). Hopefully it won't be an issue and the guys at revolutionary will have no problem getting root again or finding a way to downgrade even a new hboot which there will probably be.


----------



## heath2805

Liarsenic said:


> I agree. I don't doubt that any rooted users will have any issues with it. Just more along the lines of what if you need to unroot and get a replacement. If you happen to end up getting a phone preloaded with ICS you're going to be SOL until root is found again (if it even becomes a problem in the first place). Hopefully it won't be an issue and the guys at revolutionary will have no problem getting root again or finding a way to downgrade even a new hboot which there will probably be.


I see what your saying Liarsenic. I've seen many updates on other phones and the option to root actually took months until there was a useable method. I could definitely see that happening.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Anyone know if the linaro work is in the liquid build?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

heath2805 said:


> I see what your saying Liarsenic. I've seen many updates on other phones and the option to root actually took months until there was a useable method. I could definitely see that happening.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It just so happens that some users have taken the ota and were screwed because it wasn't possible to get root again. I think some Eris users had this happen when it made the jump from 1.5 to 2.1 because something changed and made it so they couldn't root 2.1.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Liarsenic said:


> It just so happens that some users have taken the ota and were screwed because it wasn't possible to get root again. I think some Eris users had this happen when it made the jump from 1.5 to 2.1 because something changed and made it so they couldn't root 2.1.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I was on the X and accepted the last update like a dumbass and took a one way trip to a locked bootloader with no way to root again. I even had burned some Linux DVDs to restore factory reset. After accepting they were no longer good, so I said the hell with it and gave the phone to my sis lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Anyone know if the linaro work is in the liquid build?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It is. Liquid ICS was compiled using the linaro toolchain.


----------



## jimmyco2008

So a few pages back I read about using "LTE tool" along with other instructions to get data working on a new ICS build... I'm not afraid of any roaming charges or whatever, so I'd be willing to try it if no one else has, and if someone can tell me what LTE Tool is.


----------



## Hellboy

It was already tried and proven a hoax.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

padraic said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but the Desire S is scheduled to get ICS on Aug. 20th from HTC dev portal site according to http://wirelessandmo...ease-dates.html. Is the Desire S similar enough to port ICS to the Thunderbolt if we don't get ICS by end of Aug/start of Sept?


It won't help with RIL, so no.
[/quote]

Not much will help with the RIL, but it can help to eliminate much of the "frankenbuild" aspects that were done to get things working. The original CM7 build for the TB was ported from the Desire HD with changes obviously needing to be done with the RIL and a few smaller things.


----------



## heath2805

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2Ha, just got off the phone with Verizon because they initially blocked my bank from text message alerts and I got that fixed and the lady I talked to said the ics update is being pushed out OTA as we speak. And I confirmed that is was the actual 4.0 software? And she said yes and it's being sent via Google OTA. Do you believe that or what?? Lol


----------



## yarly

heath2805 said:


> Do you believe that or what?? Lol


No, lol.


----------



## Hellboy

When I see it I'll believe it.tech support are the least informed and could of just said it to keep you happy. You should of asked her to push the ota to your phone. I know they did this to my original Droid when froyo install screwed up. Don't let them tell you no other ways

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

yarly said:


> No, lol.


I know right? Why would she say that ?







Damn her! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> When I see it I'll believe it.tech support are the least informed and could of just said it to keep you happy. You should of asked her to push the ota to your phone. I know they did this to my original Droid when froyo install screwed up. Don't let them tell you no other ways
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lol she said its being sent out in small batches now, and keep hitting software update and you'll eventually get it. I said are you sure we're talking about ics update and she said yes, from Google.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Its not from Google but HTC. So I wonder if there's an update for the gnex. That comes directly from Google.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Its not from Google but HTC. So I wonder if there's an update for the gnex. That comes directly from Google.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I know, Just repeating what she said.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Go over on to the gnex board and get them worked up that they are releasing jellybean to them lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Go over on to the gnex board and get them worked up that they are releasing jellybean to them lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


LMAO!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techspecs

The GNex update doesn't come direct from Google thanks to big red. We get to wait weeks for Verizon to bloat it up. You know somewhere in a Verizon lab there is an engineer who knows that his work to add this shiznit will be immediately and summarily whacked by an unpaid developer because Android is better without it.  #jobfail


----------



## Hellboy

techspecs said:


> The GNex update doesn't come direct from Google thanks to big red. We get to wait weeks for Verizon to bloat it up. You know somewhere in a Verizon lab there is an engineer who knows that his work to add this shiznit will be immediately and summarily whacked by an unpaid developer because Android is better without it.  #jobfail


How is that job fail? He gets a nice pay check to put bloat in so devs getting nothing has to clean his crap out. To me that's a job win on his part. As long as he gets paid he don't care who messes with it afterwards.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Is bamf down? Can't get on tapatalk

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techspecs

KGBxxx said:


> Is bamf down? Can't get on tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it's down.


----------



## techspecs

Hellboy said:


> How is that job fail? He gets a nice pay check to put bloat in so devs getting nothing has to clean his crap out. To me that's a job win on his part. As long as he gets paid he don't care who messes with it afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I mean from a "I'm making a difference in the world" standpoint. I work in Healthcare IT. We make software that saves lives. I don't add piles of dung into perfectly good software because my boss tells me to.


----------



## Hellboy

techspecs said:


> I mean from a "I'm making a difference in the world" standpoint. I work in Healthcare IT. We make software that saves lives. I don't add piles of dung into perfectly good software because my boss tells me to.


See that's just it he or she is told what to put in. Not like he or she has the freedom to put what he or she thinks is needed or not needed. I know I have done jobs I didn't agree with but I did it so my family can eat and have a roof over their head.

I am glad your work can save lives but I bet someone can take your work and make it better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techspecs

Hellboy said:


> See that's just it he or she is told what to put in. Not like he or she has the freedom to put what he or she thinks is needed or not needed. I know I have done jobs I didn't agree with but I did it so my family can eat and have a roof over their head.
> 
> I am glad your work can save lives but I bet someone can take your work and make it better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh yeah, I know what you're saying. I'm not trying to have a fight.  But, it isn't much of a stretch for someone to put together the pieces that if no one is asking for what you're adding (or worse that they don't want it), it's gold plating and you could save some money by trimming those development resources.

Maybe I should propose this to Verizon for a bill credit...


----------



## jimmyco2008

Hellboy said:


> It was already tried and proven a hoax.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I kind of figured that... *sigh*

Lmao @ the poor guy that was told ICS is being rolled out as we speak! Man, come on reps..


----------



## Hellboy

techspecs said:


> Oh yeah, I know what you're saying. I'm not trying to have a fight.  But, it isn't much of a stretch for someone to put together the pieces that if no one is asking for what you're adding (or worse that they don't want it), it's gold plating and you could save some money by trimming those development resources.
> 
> Maybe I should propose this to Verizon for a bill credit...


True but Verizon feels if they don't put their bloat in there. Then they are missing out on possible revenue. Then you have stuff like the blockbuster app which I am sure Verizon got paid good for putting that in to where you couldn't get rid of it unless rooted. Its like Verizon navigator. I wonder how many people pays a monthly fee when Google maps is way better and free.

My wife's android merge phone came with Bing. A Google os and Verizon loads the competition on it as I am sure they paid them to do so.

They are most the time just trying to add more revenue in their already bloated wallets by selling out to whoever.

Why my next phone will be nexus.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Then you have stuff like the blockbuster app which I am sure Verizon got paid good for putting that in to where you couldn't get rid of it unless rooted.


even just the mention of that blockbuster app gets me enraged! yeah, VZW pretty much does whatever they can to minimize losses and gain maximum profit, like any good business i guess. i agree, a nexus is next on my list, though not necessarily the galaxy nexus. nexus guarantees faster updates and firmware only preloaded with the my verizon app AFAIK... win.


----------



## Hellboy

I think everyone was enraged over that app. I know when I first got my bolt and saw that app. I was like ok lets delete that crap. Then the WTF do you mean you can't delete it. Thank God our devs flicked it out real quick.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter

quickdraw86 said:


> even just the mention of that blockbuster app gets me enraged! yeah, VZW pretty much does whatever they can to minimize losses and gain maximum profit, like any good business i guess. i agree, a nexus is next on my list, though not necessarily the galaxy nexus. nexus guarantees faster updates and firmware only preloaded with the my verizon app AFAIK... win.


I can promise you we haven't received any speedy releases from Verizon on the nexus. Glad I'm rooted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

that's why my next phone will be a nexus, and my next carrier won't be big red.


----------



## quickdraw86

otter said:


> I can promise you we haven't received any speedy releases from Verizon on the nexus. Glad I'm rooted


well yeah. verizon bogs down updates for the nexus too, whereas other carriers' nexus updates come straight from google. i was meaning more as a rooted user, as GSM updates can be ported to the VZW nexus such that the wait is still minimal.


----------



## Hellboy

I wish Google starts up their own carrier service and put all the other carriers out of business. After all the write the os. They own Motorola mobile . So all they need is a carrier platform. Or would that be considered a monopoly? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

Google is already working towards becoming an ISP - I think, or at least hope, part of their long term strategy involves a data-only mobile plan.


----------



## Liarsenic

number5toad said:


> Google is already working towards becoming an ISP - I think, or at least hope, part of their long term strategy involves a data-only mobile plan.


I would go for that if they made it possible to still make and receive phone calls and texts. I'm sure its possible and I could bet they would be the ones to do it but I can bet that Google would be blocked from becoming a mobile provider.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Liarsenic said:


> I would go for that if they made it possible to still make and receive phone calls and texts. I'm sure its possible and I could bet they would be the ones to do it but I can bet that Google would be blocked from becoming a mobile provider.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's what Google voice is for. So they basically have that part covered and all they really need is a data service.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

So Droid Incredible 2 is now listed to get the ICS update instead of saying it will be determined by end of august. http://blog.htc.com/2012/03/ics/ I would imagine that means we will be getting ICS soon enough.


----------



## havy15

TheCrowing said:


> I hope so... I am getting so impatient...


Gahh me too man if they ddont release ima be very very unhappy with verizon and htc because that's soo wrong. But can anyone tell me that site where they buy your phone and you can get other used phones for cheap?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

Swappa?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

I'll wait until I can snatch a GSM Nexus for around $200 (even if it's the Nexus S) and just give my upgrade to a family member and subside on a TMobile $30 monthly plan. Verizon really gets my goat and I'd rather have the freedom to change my devices and plan when I feel like it.


----------



## quickdraw86

there's tons of sites out there now that buy used phones... gazelle, swappa, and quite a few more. a quick google search would likely return the one you're looking for.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Armada said:


> I'll wait until I can snatch a GSM Nexus for around $200 (even if it's the Nexus S) and just give my upgrade to a family member and subside on a TMobile $30 monthly plan. Verizon really gets my goat and I'd rather have the freedom to change my devices and plan when I feel like it.


You can change your device and plan whenever you want, Verizon is just not going to buy them for you. 500 to 700, will get you the latest and greatest at your leisure.

Why don't people understand prepay is not equal but cheaper. The quality is less in every aspect. Less coverage, the dregs of customer care, bad android devices, and what we will never know but I suspect is carrier deprioritization In regard to network access and bandwidth scaling. We know they throttle prepay users, I'm talking different stuff. T mobile losses customers every quarter. They are on a one way trip in the wrong direction. They will most likely end up as a prepay carrier. Go compare a virgin ore boost coverage map to a Sprint coverage map sometime, it's a joke. Healthy companies like att and Verizon don't undercut themselves by offering cheap prepay plans.

If it's what you can afford that's fine, we all have budgets, but let's not pretend it's the same thing. We all want 800 devices for 200, but reason has to indicate that's not feasible except for every two years. We are probably heading toward three year contracts or less carrier subsidy in the near future. You would see iPhone prices climb instantly if the carriers wouldn't be sued for collusion and price fixing. And yes this massive subsidy problem started and continues because of the iPhone. (And the hyper consumerist nature of US culture)

Sprints stock price jumps because of stronger than expected iPhone sales and lower profit. Verizon and att report lower iPhone sales and increased profit and their stock slumps. Backwards thinking by the street. Apple's business model is amazing. Everyone who sells their product makes barely any profit, yet not offering Apple products is a huge miss. Apple make almost all the profit in their scheme. It's a lose lose proposition for any company selling their products. This is why android and Windows mobile are important to financial health of the industry.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

what. a. filibuster. if the guy wants to change plans or carriers, it's his prerogative to do so. i fail to see the point of criticizing his logic in going prepaid if that's what he wants, and, what do prepaid, sprint stock prices, AT&T, and the iphone have to do with ICS for the thunderbolt?


----------



## yarly

Only reason I would switch is Google sells the GSM Nexus far below market price compared to other devices. Otherwise, prices for buying outright are going to be more or less the same.


----------



## quickdraw86

yarly said:


> Only reason I would switch is Google sells the GSM Nexus far below market price compared to other devices. Otherwise, prices for buying outright are going to be more or less the same.


great point. don't GSM devices generally hold their value longer than CDMA too?


----------



## yarly

quickdraw86 said:


> great point. don't GSM devices generally hold their value longer than CDMA too?


Because they can be used on nearly any carrier throughout the world (other than the handful of CMDA only ones), that's correct, they do. Prices are generally higher on Ebay and others if you poke around. Many countries, people hold onto phones much longer than say the average American might as well.

I don't think I would ever sell any Android phones I have, but it's nice to have the option of doing so at what's around a 25-30% price increase over the CDMA version. I remember when I was looking for a spare development device that the Nexus S on Sprint was going for like 125-180 last year and the Nexus S GSM was like 100-200 more used.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Seems like this topic is never actually on topic LOL.


----------



## NickxxSfk

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Seems like this topic is never actually on topic LOL.


Quick! Everyone discuss the VZW GS3 boot loader being unlocked! Lol
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

this thread's never on topic because there's no real news on thunderbolt ICS lol. and, yes nick, saw it yesterday, KEXEC no more!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

quickdraw86 said:


> this thread's never on topic because there's no real news on thunderbolt ICS lol. and, yes nick, saw it yesterday, KEXEC no more!


Well someone needs to hack into HTC and make some news LOL jk.


----------



## quickdraw86

lol. whatever it takes at this point!


----------



## The_Engine

Okay, I will go there... With the Incredible 4GLTE (or whatever they call it) source code being released do we think there is anything there for helping with the Thunderbolt?

(I know we really need a ril and the code for the radios and drivers, but if figured someone was going to ask, why not get it out of the way.)


----------



## yarly

The_Engine said:


> Okay, I will go there... With the Incredible 4GLTE (or whatever they call it) source code being released do we think there is anything there for helping with the Thunderbolt?
> 
> (I know we really need a ril and the code for the radios and drivers, but if figured someone was going to ask, why not get it out of the way.)


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30089-any-new-news-on-official-ics-on-thunderbolt/page__st__590#entry897272


----------



## underwaterjr

Since we are going off topic I just got LTE lit up today in my town.


----------



## number5toad

gammaxgoblin said:


> Why don't people understand prepay is not equal but cheaper. The quality is less in every aspect. Less coverage, the dregs of customer care, bad android devices, and what we will never know but I suspect is carrier deprioritization In regard to network access and bandwidth scaling.


all of this depends heavily on where you live, and is less and less accurate across the board every day. the biggest benefits to staying with a major carrier are network continuity, and better subsidies on newer devices - but if you don't do a lot of road tripping, the first isn't a major factor, and if you look at the long term savings with a prepaid network vs a contract, the second is often eliminated completely.

I plan to buy my own Nexus device (which, as yarly pointed out, are sold at far below market value by Google) and activate it on a pre-paid carrier - all of which have excellent coverage in the cities I'm in most often. I'll be paying less than half of what I pay Verizon now, with the option to cancel with that carrier and take my phone to nearly any other carrier, any time I want. it's a much, much better situation for me than staying with Verizon and feeding their greed.

bottom line is, we vote with our dollars. if you're perfectly satisfied with the pricing and service on Verizon, awesome - stick with it. otherwise, why not at least look at other options? every huge company was a plucky startup once upon a time.


----------



## Armada

The above is pretty much my reason too. Though we'll see how much angst come upgrade time. Especially after the GS3 unlocking news. Though once we get some ice cream here I think we'll all be pretty satisfied.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Lol sorry stream of consciousness and pent up frustration from dealing with this on a daily basis....my apologies!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

number5toad said:


> all of this depends heavily on where you live, and is less and less accurate across the board every day. the biggest benefits to staying with a major carrier are network continuity, and better subsidies on newer devices - but if you don't do a lot of road tripping, the first isn't a major factor, and if you look at the long term savings with a prepaid network vs a contract, the second is often eliminated completely.
> 
> I plan to buy my own Nexus device (which, as yarly pointed out, are sold at far below market value by Google) and activate it on a pre-paid carrier - all of which have excellent coverage in the cities I'm in most often. I'll be paying less than half of what I pay Verizon now, with the option to cancel with that carrier and take my phone to nearly any other carrier, any time I want. it's a much, much better situation for me than staying with Verizon and feeding their greed.
> 
> bottom line is, we vote with our dollars. if you're perfectly satisfied with the pricing and service on Verizon, awesome - stick with it. otherwise, why not at least look at other options? every huge company was a plucky startup once upon a time.


Gsm gets you a choice of att or t maybe (not auto corrected)...hardly opens up a world of choices. I do comprehend your point nonetheless.

And my last statement on this topic: let's not blame anyone except the responsible party, the person who signs the contract. Personal responsibility is lost in this culture, and nobody forced you to do anything, so let's not blame carriers ore manufacturers for our wanting a new phone. Add I said, contracts are optional, just buy the phone at full retail. Good luck to all with the choices you make!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> I wish Google starts up their own carrier service and put all the other carriers out of business. After all the write the os. They own Motorola mobile . So all they need is a carrier platform. Or would that be considered a monopoly? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Current U.S. Congress LOVES monopolies. They'd probably give Google additional tax breaks. That's why 80% of the capital in this country in controlled by 10 or 11 huge banks.

The trouble is VZW has MUCH better coverage in Massachusetts than any other carrier. I've never ever lost a call. My friends with other carriers say it happens all the time.


----------



## Hellboy

I think that goes for most of the country when comparing VZW to any other carrier .


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> Swappa?
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


thanks been wondering what it was called haha .


----------



## havy15

since we are already off topic should i?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/502/cowboom.jpg/


----------



## crkdvnm

i wanna be off topic too


----------



## KGBxxx

crkdvnm said:


> i wanna be off topic too


Those guys do look cool.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_Engine

yarly said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...590#entry897272


Not sure what that link is to. I see reference to Desire S. Confused...


----------



## number5toad

gammaxgoblin said:


> Gsm gets you a choice of att or t maybe (not auto corrected)...hardly opens up a world of choices. I do comprehend your point nonetheless.
> 
> And my last statement on this topic: let's not blame anyone except the responsible party, the person who signs the contract. Personal responsibility is lost in this culture, and nobody forced you to do anything, so let's not blame carriers ore manufacturers for our wanting a new phone. Add I said, contracts are optional, just buy the phone at full retail. Good luck to all with the choices you make!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


You're still thinking major carriers - and only in the USA. GSM allows for, as far as I know, every pre-paid carrier in the US, and pretty much every other carrier in the world.

My issue isn't really that I want a new phone. My issue is that major carriers in the US routinely screw over their customers in ways that the rest of the world simply wouldn't stand for, and they do it because we just keep giving them money.


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> My issue is that major carriers in the US routinely screw over their customers in ways that the rest of the world simply wouldn't stand for, and they do it because we just keep giving them money.


dead on. rates aren't nearly as high elsewhere in the world... why? too much high quality competition for the consumer dollar. carriers overseas can't lock their customers in like they do in the US or gouge them on service prices, partly because of competion among carriers and a more demanding consumers (what they expect from carriers, not necessarily in general).


----------



## recDNA

What the hell are we supposed to do? Find a cheaper carrier with terrible coverage or stay with vzw and be able to use our phones? As far as I am.concerned vzw already has a defacto monopoly. The reason there are laws against monopolies (seldom enforced.btw) is because consumers are powerless against them. somebody might start up "Bob's Cell Phone Service" and charge half price but u won't be able.to hold onto cell signal.


----------



## mooneyspam

I know this is still offtopic. Alltel had great reception where I live. Only one other than Verizon that competed here and Verizon ate it so they could be a monopoly here.... Meh not much we can do here, lan line or Verizon


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> dead on. rates aren't nearly as high elsewhere in the world... why? too much high quality competition for the consumer dollar. carriers overseas can't lock their customers in like they do in the US or gouge them on service prices, partly because of competion among carriers and a more demanding consumers (what they expect from carriers, not necessarily in general).


The need for Americans to constantly but the latest and the greatest is the problem. The rest of the world isn't like that nearly as much. If we were content with our phones and used them for more than two years, this wouldn't be an issue. Carriers don't want to subsidize phone's. They do so to accommodate their customers unrelenting need to have newer devices at affordable prices. We are all too blame!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## opjones

I feel a disturbance in the force, 8/21


----------



## Hellboy

I feel a disturbance in my pants lol.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Google and Apple both tried to sell there devices directly to the public without carrier subsidy and it didn't work. Most are unwilling to spend the 400 to 800 to get the device they think they need. The carriers offer you an alternative. It's like of Exxon sold you a new bmw m3 for 20k in exchange for only fueling it with Exxon gas for 5 years, then railing against Exxon for being in the contract. These are choices we all make and there are alternatives. Lower quality. Inferior alternatives. Be content with something and don't sell your soul for something better....it's a choice we all make.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

opjones said:


> I feel a disturbance in the force, 8/21


What's happening on 8/21?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> What's happening on 8/21?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


he's likely venturing that 8/21 will be the release date of thunderbolt ICS... despite all our offtopic ramblings, this is still a thunderbolt ICS thread...


----------



## Hellboy

Dissapointment

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrtonk

quickdraw86 said:


> he's likely venturing that 8/21 will be the release date of thunderbolt ICS... despite all our offtopic ramblings, this is still a thunderbolt ICS thread...


On what basis?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

In the Verizon store and played with the nexus and s3. Must say I see the data issues the nexus has. The gnex speeds wouldbt get over 1.5 and no more. The s3 matched my bolt on speeds. So I would rather get the s3 especially when they got the bootloader is unlocked now.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

mrtonk said:


> On what basis?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


probably no basis whatsoever.


----------



## Armada

Hellboy said:


> In the Verizon store and played with the nexus and s3. Must say I see the data issues the nexus has. The gnex speeds wouldbt get over 1.5 and no more. The s3 matched my bolt on speeds. So I would rather get the s3 especially when they got the bootloader is unlocked now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I'm probably with you. It'll stay "fresh" longer due to the up'ed RAM over the international version, so the developers will flock and stay around now.


----------



## havy15

quickdraw86 said:


> probably no basis whatsoever.


A random guess? haha


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I'll go for 9/08

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I say 9/11 lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Too soon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

8/29


----------



## Armada

My bets are on 08/21 in the crazy backwards universe where up is down, purple is red, and math isn't evil.


----------



## havy15

mine is 8/31 at 11:59:59 PM


----------



## quickdraw86

october 15, 2012. it's in the hands of verizon afterall.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I say HTC has three weeks to get ICS out for the Mecha I'm giving them an extra week after August because that's how the Rezound went down. I'll be pissed if it takes longer then that I'm pretty much already probably never getting another HTC Device unless it's a Nexus purely because software updates shouldn't take over three months to make and push out. HTC has great hardware it's very sturdy and durable I dropped this phone like 50+ times that's what would bring me back to an HTC but software imo is too bloated and uses a lot of cpu/ram and updates like I said take too dang long. New versions of Sense are a bit better maybe Sense 5 or 6 will be something we all love if they can debloat and let Vanilla shine through while adding extra features and a small amount of flair. Only time will tell I guess!


----------



## jld

I honestly really like HTC, for the build quality and... (warning: may shock you) sense 3.x is pretty nice. My gf has a One V and it's a really nice phone, feels really sturdy in your hands.

the cons are obviously the retardedly long wait for updates and the nauseating bloatware. someone mentioned that blockbuster app and i got heart palpations.


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, sense 5 or 6 might be decent if HTC doesn't go bankrupt before then. i wouldn't like to see it happen personally, that would only leave locked down motos and samsungs with questionable hardware as alternatives. i would never buy an lg, sony, or apple device.


----------



## Liarsenic

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, sense 5 or 6 might be decent if HTC doesn't go bankrupt before then. i wouldn't like to see it happen personally, that would only leave locked down motos and samsungs with questionable hardware as alternatives. i would never buy an lg, sony, or apple device.


I agree %100. I would go to Samsung before anyone else but I think HTC may have dropped the ball on the one series. People weren't as impressed as they hoped they would be and this debacle of releasing "new" phones with lacking specs like the incredible 4g is going to hurt them. It sucks too because the last three phones I have had were HTC and I liked all of them so far because the quality was so great.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

In other news.



crackedvenom2;30324804 said:


>


Still researching the issue from this person.


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> In other news.
> 
> Still researching the issue from this person.


Is that the start of data on ics Rom? It's a good start.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

EDIT: Video removed because it had a text he is uploading a new video.


----------



## jld

This video has been removed by the user oh my god why


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Because it had a text in it he is uploading another one.


----------



## Armada

Link please. I will give you the triforce and ship you to the arctic. PLEASE share more!

(Also, you made my day!







)


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Waiting for another video also I told him to send someone an MMS.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

*Another video! *


----------



## polish23

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Waiting for another video also I told him to send someone an MMS.


exciting stuff!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adderbrew

0.o

I don't even know what to say. Damn.

Sent from my rommed Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

omg i dont care about mms right now all i want is workigndata ahha


----------



## KGBxxx

Wait whaaat!!??

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

Looking at this and not being able to have it right now makes me feel kind of like this. I'd be happy with even 1x to play with at this point, but hopefully this will lead to 3G and LTE! It might not be _totally _impossible without HTC.


----------



## havy15

Armada said:


> Looking at this and not being able to have it right now makes me feel kind of like this. I'd be happy with even 1x to play with at this point, but hopefully this will lead to 3G and LTE! It might not be _totally _impossible without HTC.


seriously haha these guys are geniuses i would be real happy just to use this rom with 21x till later its 3g and LTE ahha if he releases it with just 1x automatically my DD haha


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

havy15 said:


> omg i dont care about mms right now all i want is workigndata ahha


MMS was a test to see if data was really working but obviosely a full Google search works as well however could be a fluke some how using Wi-Fi that's why MMS is a better test because you can't send an MMS over Wi-Fi.


----------



## havy15

yeah but MiUI had working data but no MMS remember


----------



## jwort93

would anyone be willing to mirror the newest MR2.5 release? The dev-host site says it's gonna take an hour to download.


----------



## jbeastafer

So who was that and how do i get that ics rom?


----------



## havy15

jbeastafer said:


> So who was that and how do i get that ics rom?


you can't get that rom that was the developer we have to wait for a release

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

havy15 said:


> yeah but MiUI had working data but no MMS remember


But more people will use as a dd because people will be more willing to live without mms over data. After all if you need a pic bad enough just send an email lol.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> you can't get that rom that was the developer we have to wait for a release
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That is not true, it was someone else who happened to realize that 1xRTT worked with a specific radio he was using. Here is the radio: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B439HfH-GfY7QVJPa25SRnZ2MXc/edit


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> But more people will use as a dd because people will be more willing to live without mms over data. After all if you need a pic bad enough just send an email lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I would use this as my dd I don't care about mms hah

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

jwort93 said:


> That is not true, it was someone else who happened to realize that 1xRTT worked with a specific radio he was using. Here is the radio: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B439HfH-GfY7QVJPa25SRnZ2MXc/edit


wanna give it a shot?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> wanna give it a shot?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 I have already installed the radios, unfortunately the download of the latest version of the rom is gonna take another 20 mins.


----------



## havy15

jwort93 said:


> I have already installed the radios, unfortunately the download of the latest version of the rom is gonna take another 20 mins.


alright hopefully your right lol and when its done please do share with us because if this is true then its a miricle and which site is it hoested at?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> alright hopefully your right lol and when its done please do share with us because if this is true then its a miricle and which site is it hoested at?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


[SP]Jester (one of the developers of this rom) confirmed on xda that these radios will give you 1x data. They are working on a new build now that hopefully will fix 3g and 4g data. *crosses-fingers*


----------



## havy15

jwort93 said:


> [SP]Jester (one of the developers of this rom) confirmed on xda that these radios will give you 1x data. They are working on a new build now that hopefully will fix 3g and 4g data. *crosses-fingers*


yeah I'm talkin to him now lol but where is the new update for the rom?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> yeah I'm talkin to him now lol but where is the new update for the rom?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


There is no new update. The radios I linked to enable 1x data on the current build.


----------



## Armada

I don't care if I have to buy books for school. _Someone_ is getting a gracious donation. Who should I shoot my money at?


----------



## havy15

jwort93 said:


> There is no new update. The radios I linked to enable 1x data on the current build.


ohh the build that was released about a month ago? The newest one right? On liquids page here on rootz

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bradg24

Even if 3g only works I would be happy for now..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> ohh the build that was released about a month ago? The newest one right? On liquids page here on rootz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Oh sorry no, [SP] had been releasing builds on XDA. Here is a link: http://d-h.st/Fu7


----------



## bradg24

havy15 said:


> ohh the build that was released about a month ago? The newest one right? On liquids page here on rootz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Go to xda its a totally new rom. That one got locked down ..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88

Working data. How about that. Guess it relied on a certain radio?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Armada

Man, these painfully slow download speeds are killing me. Must be the higher traffic.


----------



## havy15

Armada said:


> Man, these painfully slow download speeds are killing me. Must be the higher traffic.


alot of people trying that's ahy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

bradg24 said:


> Go to xda its a totally new rom. That one got locked down ..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


So.with that radio I will gwt 1x and workig sms and calls?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

So will we be able to flash the gb radios back with no issues?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

holy cow. how about that?!


----------



## jwort93

Hellboy said:


> So will we be able to flash the gb radios back with no issues?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


They are GB radios, from what I can tell they are the radios from the openmobile sense 3.0 leak.


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> So will we be able to flash the gb radios back with no issues?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I believe if you back to the gb rom it should work but the thing is I've been on this gb rom and when liquid first released ics I kept the same gb radio and the calls and text was working

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

But my questions is if I now flash this new rom.and this new radio I will be getting 1x but wouldcalls and text still work?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Hellboy said:


> So will we be able to flash the gb radios back with no issues?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Actually these radios are older ones not newer ones.


----------



## havy15

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Actually these radios are older ones not newer ones.


so calls and texts wont work?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm

Ive got 1x, calls, texts, no mms though


----------



## havy15

crkdvnm said:


> Ive got 1x, calls, texts, no mms though


with this new rom and that new radio?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Armada

I'm assuming the procedure is flash the radios in hboot and then flash the ROM like normal in recovery is the correct way?


----------



## crkdvnm

Yeah,i was the one that showed them i had it. you can check xda for the details

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832512


----------



## Hellboy

jwort93 said:


> They are GB radios, from what I can tell they are the radios from the openmobile sense 3.0 leak.


Oh ok I thought it was a totally different radio.

This is tempting to try.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah unfortunately the rom is taking like an hour to download so someone needs to mirror it lol.


----------



## Hellboy

So this radio is not modified in no way ? Just someone got lucky. So can I load this radio and run the gb I have now and use bootmanager to load liquids ics Rom and have data?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

crkdvnm said:


> Yeah,i was the one that showed them i had it. you can check xda for the details
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832512


lol too many pages haha but alright man are you sstill running on it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah unfortunately the rom is taking like an hour to download so someone needs to mirror it lol.


Haha I'm at 32 percent did you already download the radio?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Hellboy said:


> So this radio is not modified in no way ? Just someone got lucky. So can I load this radio and run the gb I have now and use bootmanager to load liquids ics Rom and have data?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


It has to be the newest JMOD from XDA with the old radio which is stock not modded at all. I downloaded the radio however I'm in the process of getting the updated rom because I still haven't flash JMOD was waiting for data LOL.


----------



## Hellboy

I have the older jmod. So I guess I will download the radio and flash it and then do the slow download of the newest Rom and put on boot manager. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrioid

Hey I got it too!

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## Adrioid

My Thunderbolt is a replacement. I'm not sure if flashing the radio is necessary. Mine is the stock radio.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## Hellboy

So you're on the .19 radio?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

Adrioid said:


> My Thunderbolt is a replacement. I'm not sure if flashing the radio is necessary. Mine is the stock radio.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt!


Assuming you are on the latest OTA, you will need to flash the radios that were posted.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I can once again confirm 1x is real and it does work I even got my GPS location on Google Maps (it had to load the map). I did not put any Wi-Fi password in at all and it worked on 1x.


----------



## Armada

Adrioid said:


> My Thunderbolt is a replacement. I'm not sure if flashing the radio is necessary. Mine is the stock radio.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt!


What's your baseband?


----------



## havy15

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I can once again confirm 1x is real and it does work I even got my GPS location on Google Maps (it had to load the map). I did not put any Wi-Fi password in at all and it worked on 1x.


 so that old radio with the new jmod right and bam 1x works calls text gps but no mms right?


----------



## quickdraw86

i can throw up a mirror for the latest jmod rom if anyone needs...


----------



## Adrioid

Armada said:


> What's your baseband?


Here's a screen shot of the baseband.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## havy15

the thing is my usb port is messed up and i cnat transer the radio on my sd card without directly downloading my radio to my sd card anyone got a way i can do that?


----------



## Adrioid

Hellboy said:


> So you're on the .19 radio?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Yes I'm sure it's the. 19 radio.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## Armada

Adrioid said:


> Here's a screen shot of the baseband.


Yup, that's different from the one that is the supposed "correct" version at the moment. Nice to know.


----------



## jwort93

Um guys.. This is not 1x. I just did a speedtest at my house where I do not get good signal, and I am getting 4g speeds!!!


----------



## Armada

So it might just be reporting the wrong type of signal to the ROM? Even nicer to know!


----------



## havy15

haha yeah soo its 4g speeds?


----------



## Hellboy

havy15 said:


> the thing is my usb port is messed up and i cnat transer the radio on my sd card without directly downloading my radio to my sd card anyone got a way i can do that?


 just download it on to your phone. Then make sure to rename it to pg05img and place it on the root of your sd card. Then reboot in to the bootloader and it will find the file and ask you to load it. I have done this many times. It just importaint to name the file right and to place it on the root of the card.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> the thing is my usb port is messed up and i cnat transer the radio on my sd card without directly downloading my radio to my sd card anyone got a way i can do that?


if i understand you correctly, you can just click a radio download link and the download will go to your SD. you can download directly to your phone's SD, you don't have to use a computer and transfer stuff.


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> haha yeah soo its 4g speeds?


seems like it to me! This is now my new dd.


----------



## havy15

im downloading and gonna flash radio first then rom right?


----------



## havy15

quickdraw86 said:


> if i understand you correctly, you can just click a radio download link and the download will go to your SD. you can download directly to your phone's SD, you don't have to use a computer and transfer stuff.


 and i tried bro i jsut took my sd card out and put in a adapter


----------



## Hellboy

Who was the dev back in my that said whoever got data working that he would give them the money he acquired to be motivated to work on the ril again. It was something like $500. So looks like its time to pay up lol.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

one more question should i flash the gapps also?


----------



## jwort93

Hellboy said:


> Who was the dev back in my that said whoever got data working that he would give them the money he acquired to be motivated to work on the ril again. It was something like $500. So looks like its time to pay up lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


It was twisted, I have no clue how much money he ended up getting in donations though.


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> one more question should i flash the gapps also?


Gapps are built in the rom.


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> and i tried bro i jsut took my sd card out and put in a adapter


so... you're unable to download from links with your phone? i'm confused.


----------



## havy15

jwort93 said:


> Gapps are built in the rom.


alright thanks bro


----------



## havy15

have you noticed how much this thread has sparked ahha


----------



## Hellboy

jwort93 said:


> It was twisted, I have no clue how much money he ended up getting in donations though.


Figured it wad him. Now will he pay up? Lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

I can confirm the 1x data works on the .9 radio as well


----------



## NickxxSfk

Am I gonna have to pull out the old bolt for this one?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

osuron07 said:


> I can confirm the 1x data works on the .9 radio as well


Try enabling data roaming and national data roaming in the settings and then perform a speed test.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

if you're talking about how twisted said he'd give the donations he received to whoever got data on ICS, he said he'd give the dev that got it $500.00. looks like he needs to buck up!


----------



## havy15

haha sure does  im soo siked right now ahha


----------



## havy15

jwort93 said:


> Try enabling data roaming and national data roaming in the settings and then perform a speed test.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


how come we have to do all that to get the speed test


----------



## Hellboy

I must say I doubted that this was ever possible without HTC intervention. I was proven wrong and.happy that I was. About to flash all this stuff and get my ics fix.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

NickxxSfk said:


> Am I gonna have to pull out the old bolt for this one?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


probably should, this is as big a milestone for the bolt as unlocking the bootloader was on the VZW S3...


----------



## jwort93

havy15 said:


> how come we have to do all that to get the speed test


You don't. I think it had something to do with my 4g speeds. It was slow before it.


----------



## osuron07

.9 radio - image 1


----------



## osuron07

.9 radio - image 2


----------



## osuron07

Sorry for spreading the images over two post, first time uploading images haha


----------



## osuron07

havy15 said:


> how come we have to do all that to get the speed test


You don't, I flashed the 2.5 rom, and everything worked right off with the .9 radio.


----------



## Armada

I've got .9 radio flashed now and seeing the 1x data. Triple confirmed. Though sitting at the activation screen. :T


----------



## osuron07

Armada said:


> I've got .9 radio flashed now and seeing the 1x data. Triple confirmed. Though sitting at the activation screen. :T


It took mine 5-10min but it always goes away.


----------



## osuron07

You have to be kidding, I JUST flashed 2.5, now he posted a 2.6 lol


----------



## havy15

alright im just gonnea let my phone charge all the way and then backup and then flash radio and rom then it is officially my DD haha


----------



## havy15

osuron07 said:


> You have to be kidding, I JUST flashed 2.5, now he posted a 2.6 lol


when he post that?


----------



## Armada

osuron07 said:


> It took mine 5-10min but it always goes away.


I got a message saying I couldn't activate. :-/ Here goes round 2.


----------



## osuron07

Armada said:


> I got a message saying I couldn't activate. :-/ Here goes round 2.


Mine said couldn't activate too, just gotta hit skip lol


----------



## havy15

osuron07 said:


> Mine said couldn't activate too, just gotta hit skip lol


would the phone still work fine then?


----------



## havy15

osuron07 said:


> You have to be kidding, I JUST flashed 2.5, now he posted a 2.6 lol


he just poseted that it got 1x working thats prolly the only thing in the update


----------



## Armada

osuron07 said:


> Mine said couldn't activate too, just gotta hit skip lol


Thanks for the protip. Though I suppose I'll try with 2.6 now. Jumped on it so I've already got it.


----------



## Armada

For those that want to skip activation: Press the four corners of the first screen clockwise from the top left. It'll skip that process. Add your Google account in Settings.


----------



## osuron07

havy15 said:


> would the phone still work fine then?


Yep, just confirmed via my roommate, still phone/sms still works with skip.


----------



## osuron07

Jester confirmed .19 radios work as well on xda.


----------



## NickxxSfk

Hm. Not bad. Im liking the bolt ICS. 

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I have 3g data speeds but nova launcher seems buggy. Very laggy and nova launcher has already fc once.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

NickxxSfk said:


> Hm. Not bad. Im liking the bolt ICS.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Now whatcha going to do now? Lol. I did get to play with the s3 at the Verizon store and its a very slick phone. Saw the new 9in iPad and it has 4g late on It. So I guess the new iPhone will to.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Hellboy said:


> I have 3g data speeds but nova launcher seems buggy. Very laggy and nova launcher has already fc once.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I prefer Apex my self.


----------



## NickxxSfk

Hellboy said:


> Now whatcha going to do now? Lol. I did get to play with the s3 at the Verizon store and its a very slick phone. Saw the new 9in iPad and it has 4g late on It. So I guess the new iPhone will to.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


 Well personally I prefer JB so... use my S3







lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah I prefer Apex my self.


Thanks got apex loaded and is way more stable. Again thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> Thanks got apex loaded and is way more stable. Again thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


what is apex?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> what is apex?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


apex is an ICS launcher. the rom is loaded with nova launcher, apex is an alternative from the play store.


----------



## havy15

quickdraw86 said:


> apex is an ICS launcher. the rom is loaded with nova launcher, apex is an alternative from the play store.


which one would be better?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> which one would be better?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


unless the included nova launcher isn't running well for you, it's really a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Armada

I'm running Trebuchet. I don't like so many options that I drown in them. Plus I find the stock launcher to meet all my needs. If you need speed boosts or more than 5 home screens, try Apex or keep Nova.


----------



## Hellboy

I am going to have my wife pinch me because I know I am dreaming. Lol.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> I am going to have my wife pinch me because I know I am dreaming. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


for some reason I knew somethinfgood was gonna happen today ahha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

Must say GPS locks super fast. Something gb couldn't do. Time to start talking the line light back from gnex lol. Come on jb now lol.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

I wish the tbolt had different colors for the notification light tho to skip the activation screen in the beggining do we have to go in a clockwise? And which corner we start at

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Tell your friends!

http://www.tehubermicro.com/2012/08/android-40-ice-cream-sandwich-with-data.html


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Tell your friends!
> 
> http://www.tehubermicro.com/2012/08/android-40-ice-cream-sandwich-with-data.html


This is going to spread like wildfire. Going to be a lot of happy flashers out there. Wonder if they will every say what they did to get it working. As its not the old radios as many has posted running .9 and .19. Whatever they did they delivered big time.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88

This ICS is just as smooth as my friends gnex

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> This is going to spread like wildfire. Going to be a lot of happy flashers out there. Wonder if they will every say what they did to get it working. As its not the old radios as many has posted running .9 and .19. Whatever they did they delivered big time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I'm glad I downloaded 2.6 now, once people wake up tomorrow, download speeds will be like 2kbps lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbeastafer

osuron07 said:


> Yeah I'm glad I downloaded 2.6 now, once people wake up tomorrow, download speeds will be like 2kbps lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


I did the same thing, man i think i just jizzed my pants with this announcement

This is worth getting no sleep in my opinion


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Receiving MMS works sending does not. If you find a way to fix sending MMS please share it with us all!


----------



## jbeastafer

I also want to confirm 3g speeds Im getting 1.7 down 2 up which is weird but thats just what im getting lol


----------



## havy15

Lol I talked to jester and he said just go with 2.6 its up to date and this is soon crazy smooth I'm talking from it right now using my data DD

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

My speeds=) seems like 3g to ms haha

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## alekurkudi

Wait so we really have data? I am not dreaming?


----------



## Crewski

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Receiving MMS works sending does not. If you find a way to fix sending MMS please share it with us all!


Is that how is it was with MIUI? Or was it the other way around? I'm just hoping that once we have everything working on ICS, we can't get some MIUI love and a fully functional rom!


----------



## opjones

Hellboy said:


> Figured it wad him. Now will he pay up? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


We received 95 USD in donations. Our goal is to raise 500 USD. Per twisted's website


----------



## Hellboy

Had to reinstall the from as I lost all data. Tried airplane mode and so on and couldn't get it back. This install it stopped being laggy and running better. Guess I had a bad install. Signal strength is full bars.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Had to reinstall the from as I lost all data. Tried airplane mode and so on and couldn't get it back. This install it stopped being laggy and running better. Guess I had a bad install. Signal strength is full bars.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


So does airplane mode work for you now? I don't want to test it and have to reinstall the rom now that I'm at work lol


----------



## ocman

Everything is working fine. Running it now to include fill tibu restore etc. who cares about airplane mode lol. Great to have data.


----------



## osuron07

ocman said:


> Everything is working fine. Running it now to include fill tibu restore etc. who cares about airplane mode lol. Great to have data.


I don't really care, I just don't want to be going to one of my classes that's in a basement and hit it to save battery life, then have to reflash the rom lol


----------



## jwort93

Does anyone have a working face unlcok that I can flash?

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> So does airplane mode work for you now? I don't want to test it and have to reinstall the rom now that I'm at work lol


 airplane mode does work but it takes a long time to lock back up. I would advise against using airplane mode

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

jwort93 said:


> Does anyone have a working face unlcok that I can flash?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Why it doesn't even work right on the nexus.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## major_works

Of course, I want to try this on my Tbolt. I'll install it in a slot in Boot Manager and, for now, keep Thundershed as my phone ROM. Having said that, can anyone comment on how the 605.19 OTA radios work with Tshed?


----------



## techspecs

Hellboy said:


> Why it doesn't even work right on the nexus.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


No, it works fine at least on stock. I haven't tried on BAMF Paradigm JB which is my DD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Might want to scan the tshed thread and see but like with all radios and kernel it comes down to the phone it self and the user. I have heard many people still prefer the .9 over the .19 for battery life. Best thing is to try it. You can always flash back if you don't like it.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

techspecs said:


> No, it works fine at least on stock. I haven't tried on BAMF Paradigm JB which is my DD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 I read in the past people had issues with it. Good to know it works. I haven't gotten that lazy yet to not swipe the screen to unlock my phone lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk

Hellboy said:


> I read in the past people had issues with it. Good to know it works. I haven't gotten that lazy yet to not swipe the screen to unlock my phone lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I personally find it a pain in the ass. I'd rather swipe my screen. I used face unlock once and smiled like a little kid at a candy store when it worked. Then it got annoying having to always look at my phone. So I got rid of it. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

NickxxSfk said:


> I personally find it a pain in the ass. I'd rather swipe my screen. I used face unlock once and smiled like a little kid at a candy store when it worked. Then it got annoying having to always look at my phone. So I got rid of it.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Again who are you exactly? Oh yeah the turn coat dev that abandoned us lol.

So any chance we can see you make one that's based off stock ics?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk

Hellboy said:


> Again who are you exactly? Oh yeah the turn coat dev that abandoned us lol.
> 
> So any chance we can see you make one that's based off stock ics?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


 If I can get my hands on a build that isnt liquid yes. Don't wanna kang their work. Then again. I don't have the patience to fix all of the stuff for the RIL in a new base either. If you see a build from me. It'll be the absolute slimmest you can get. Bare bones. 
Edit: Damn autocorrect

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

NickxxSfk said:


> If I can get my hands on a build that isnt liquid yes. Don't wanna kang their work. Then again. I don't have the patience to fix all of the stuff for the RIL in a new base either. If you see a build from me. It'll be the absolute slimmest you can get. Bare bones.
> Edit: Damn autocorrect
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Oh I know it would be bare bone. Call it sizzle lean lol. I am not knocking jesters build but liquids original was so slim and perfect like it was. I hope liquid comes out with his version updated for us.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jwort93

Hellboy said:


> Oh I know it would be bare bone. Call it sizzle lean lol. I am not knocking jesters build but liquids original was so slim and perfect like it was. I hope liquid comes out with his version updated for us.
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


Is it really that hard to load up titanium backup and uninstall all the other apps he put in? I did that within the first 10 minutes after installing the rom.


----------



## NickxxSfk

jwort93 said:


> Is it really that hard to load up titanium backup and uninstall all the other apps he put in? I did that within the first 10 minutes after installing the rom.


 Nope. But its nice when you don't have to uninstall all of them and waste time downloading that extra 100mb of bull that devs put on some of their roms

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I know didn't want to load up titanium to do that lol

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jwort93

NickxxSfk said:


> Nope. But its nice when you don't have to uninstall all of them and waste time downloading that extra 100mb of bull that devs put on some of their roms
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I agree, but it's really not that hard to make it lean.


----------



## havy15

Facelock is cool and all buf it takes forever to unlock sometimes in public ylu try to unlock your phone with that and you look like an idiot haha so i cut it off too there is a app called visidon app lock plus something like that if you wanna try a good face unlock lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Most the apps in the rom are in the zip in the data/app folder and you can just delete them out of the zip before you even flash or put apps in the folder that you do want to flash.


----------



## frellingfrakker

So, before I flash this, it has been proven that even though it shows as 1x people are getting 3G speeds with the ROM? I can go without 4G, but not at least 3G.


----------



## jwort93

frellingfrakker said:


> So, before I flash this, it has been proven that even though it shows as 1x people are getting 3G speeds with the ROM? I can go without 4G, but not at least 3G.


Well I am getting speeds around ~3.5mbps down and ~2.5mbps up which is waaay faster that 1xRTT max speeds of 153kbps, and someone posted on xda that if you switch to EV-DO only mode it shows up as 3g.


----------



## frellingfrakker

Sweet; thanks for the quick response. I'm really shocked this hasn't traveled around the web faster.


----------



## osuron07

Anyone know how to get gosms to trigger the notification light? The normal messaging app can, but even with it enabled on gosms, it never turns on.

Edit: I toggled the blink led, then it started turning on, then when the screen turned on for the "screen on" feature, the light blinked, but when the screen turned off, so did the light, like it canceled it. I've found if I disable "screen on", the notification led works fine.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## jwort93

frellingfrakker said:


> Sweet; thanks for the quick response. I'm really shocked this hasn't traveled around the web faster.


Yeah me too! Enjoy the rom, I know I am


----------



## tarigand

surprised this hasn't hit the front page of AC...thanks Jester and Liquid. I was slowly starting to lose hope. Can't wait to test this bad boy.


----------



## osuron07

Holy hell the voltages are high on this thing. I lowered them all by 100 lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## ocman

Data speed with .19 radios


----------



## recDNA

bradg24 said:


> Even if 3g only works I would be happy for now..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It says 1x but it is 3G. 1X EvDo. Speedtest results shown in other forum not to be named show 3G speed.

edit...oops post HERE shows it too.

Has anyone tried with the old gb radios from ota ending in 5? Call me chicken but I hate flashing radios.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

It hit the front page of my website http://www.tehubermicro.com/ I told the other sites about it but so far no one posted it.


----------



## Armada

I can't get it to report 3G like the one guy, still only 1x. But if the speeds are there I'm happy.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Armada said:


> I can't get it to report 3G like the one guy, still only 1x. But if the speeds are there I'm happy.


Took me a while of toggling between settings and turning data on and off to get it. But end setting was EvDO only in the About Settings of the phone it says it's Mobile network type EvDO-rev.A:8


----------



## Armada

Is anyone else having issues with the Gallery not finding any albums? the file explorer can get there and I see all my pictures, but the Gallery only shows the latest screenshots I took.


----------



## ocman

That setting yielded slower results for me so i left it as is. So what was changed to make this rom work since we know it's not the radio?


----------



## spiderbolt

Does ne one have a copy of the radios the ones on the site keep telling me that the file is not supported by my phone n the copy of the ics Rom I dl gets stuck on activation n its a good dl my md5 match but I'm prefers sure I'm on an radio tho


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

To do EvDO only you go to *Wireless & Networks* then *More...* then *Mobile networks *then *Network mode*. Took me a while to get it to show 3G by toggling settings and turning data on/off a few times. Didn't try this but might work if you just change it to EvDo only and then reboot.

For Gallery I just use Quick Pic works better anyways.


----------



## osuron07

Has anyone had the issue where after a little while, everything you to open force closes and the only way to fix it is a reboot? Had it on liquids original rom too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

osuron07 said:


> Has anyone had the issue where after a little while, everything you to open force closes and the only way to fix it is a reboot? Had it on liquids original rom too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Yeah I had that problem try opening multi-tasker and closing everything. I'm not sure if this is a real fix but I think it maybe related to keeping Apex locked in memory so turn that off if your using Apex. Also could be caused by restored system data honestly I'm just guessing I have idea what the real cause is.


----------



## Armada

Just thought I'd pop in to say that my issue with the Gallery was the ROM Manager bug.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Armada said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say that my issue with the Gallery was the ROM Manager bug.


Oh I remember seeing something about that lol. Hopefully got it all fixed up


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, the update to rom manager should have fixed the .nomedia issue... not sure why anyone would continue to subject themselves to CWM with 4ext available... but to each his own i guess.


----------



## osuron07

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah I had that problem try opening multi-tasker and closing everything. I'm not sure if this is a real fix but I think it maybe related to keeping Apex locked in memory so turn that off if your using Apex. Also could be caused by restored system data honestly I'm just guessing I have idea what the real cause is.


Ok ill give that a shot next time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## osuron07

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, the update to rom manager should have fixed the .nomedia issue... not sure why anyone would continue to subject themselves to CWM with 4ext available... but to each his own i guess.


+1

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## major_works

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Took me a while of toggling between settings and turning data on and off to get it. But end setting was EvDO only in the About Settings of the phone it says it's Mobile network type EvDO-rev.A:8


I've been playing with this for a while. I can't seem to get anything beyond 1xRTT:6.


----------



## Hellboy

major_works said:


> I've been playing with this for a while. I can't seem to get anything beyond 1xRTT:6.


Its not 1x speeds. I got Down loads speeds of 1.5 mbps.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jld

so what are the main things that are not yet working in this ROM? is it complete enough to use as a main ROM at this point?


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

major_works said:


> I've been playing with this for a while. I can't seem to get anything beyond 1xRTT:6.


I heard if you set it as EvDo Only and then reboot right after that it will kick 3G on try that.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jld said:


> so what are the main things that are not yet working in this ROM? is it complete enough to use as a main ROM at this point?


It's the same bugs as the other Liquid rom except now partly working data I've been using it for almost two months now without data. Main things are no 4G LTE, Camcorder, Netflix, API 16 Resources bug which there are modded apps to get around until the next source build, some random graphical glitches and FCing but not too bad just don't restore system data and also turn off keep in memory in Apex.


----------



## number5toad

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, the update to rom manager should have fixed the .nomedia issue... not sure why anyone would continue to subject themselves to CWM with 4ext available... but to each his own i guess.


you know...I switched to 4ext a while ago, but never bothered to delete ROM manager. time to fix that...


----------



## jld

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> It's the same bugs as the other Liquid rom except now partly working data I've been using it for almost two months now without data. Main things are no 4G LTE, Camcorder, Netflix, API 16 Resources bug which there are modded apps to get around until the next source build, some random graphical glitches and FCing but not too bad just don't restore system data and also turn off keep in memory in Apex.


not bad... only thing that would stop me is no camcorder. i take videos fairly frequently i'd say... tough choice at this point.

thanks!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jld said:


> not bad... only thing that would stop me is no camcorder. i take videos fairly frequently i'd say... tough choice at this point.
> 
> thanks!


I almost never take videos or pictures hopefully soon though lol. Next source build should fix Camcorder as well as basically everything else hopefully!


----------



## ocman

Taking pics working fine. Does seem to be a bit tough on batt life considering it's not using the lte radio.


----------



## TheCrowing

number5toad said:


> you know...I switched to 4ext a while ago, but never bothered to delete ROM manager. time to fix that...


I'm just curious regarding this before I flash. I don't know anything about this bug and can't seem to find anything on it. Can you clarify? Thanks!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Apparently switching to EvDo only is having side effects on calling/text so I switched back to CDMA & EvDo Auto.


----------



## osuron07

ocman said:


> Taking pics working fine. Does seem to be a bit tough on batt life considering it's not using the lte radio.


Yeah I made a post about that a few pages back. Download incredicontrol and lower the voltages..they are set higher than stock and I don't know why. I lowered all by 100.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## major_works

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I heard if you set it as EvDo Only and then reboot right after that it will kick 3G on try that.


That doesn't work for me. I'm going to just use it as CDMA/EvDo Auto and hope that progress happens.

By the way, do Jester or Liquid have any idea what they did to get this far? I mean, is this some kind of lucky accident, or is it that they truly cracked the RIL?


----------



## crkdvnm

major_works said:


> That doesn't work for me. I'm going to just use it as CDMA/EvDo Auto and hope that progress happens.
> 
> By the way, do Jester or Liquid have any idea what they did to get this far? I mean, is this some kind of lucky accident, or is it that they truly cracked the RIL?


Lucky at this point. I installed this rom last night and was the one to get data by sheer luck. I told them and they got the radios they needed and confirmed it then posted a new build


----------



## Hellboy

I doubt they will say how they did it for now.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## crkdvnm

Just a radio switch. It wasnt anything hard.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

major_works said:


> That doesn't work for me. I'm going to just use it as CDMA/EvDo Auto and hope that progress happens.
> 
> By the way, do Jester or Liquid have any idea what they did to get this far? I mean, is this some kind of lucky accident, or is it that they truly cracked the RIL?


Honestly it was a complete accident and the dev didn't know about it because his sim card wasn't in but hopefully we will non-accidentally have 4G and many other fixes very soon! On a different note Don't bother with the EvDo only cus I think it broke my Calling/Texting so I had to switch back LOL.


----------



## ocman

crkdvnm said:


> Just a radio switch. It wasnt anything hard.


 it's nothing to do with the radio. I never changed mine and the new rom works. Someone did something.....


----------



## crkdvnm

Yeah i couldnt get 3g, thought it might be becaus eim in the sticks. Texting still works for me though so glad mine didnt work



ocman said:


> it's nothing to do with the radio. I never changed mine and the new rom works. Someone did something.....


I was the one who found it before the new build was posted and i had a different radio installed apparently. So it was something with the radios. idk im not a dev, lol. i just installed and it worked before everyone else


----------



## Armada

I get more bars with LTE/CDMA/EvDo. Does CDMA/EvDo have any benefits? Also with incredicontrol I can just drop the voltages down by 100 and still be okay?


----------



## Hellboy

Armada said:


> I get more bars with LTE/CDMA/EvDo. Does CDMA/EvDo have any benefits? Also with incredicontrol I can just drop the voltages down by 100 and still be okay?


I noticed this to with more bars. Someone posted that the voltage is set 100 higher than what's normal. So should be safe

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## ocman

crkdvnm said:


> Yeah i couldnt get 3g, thought it might be becaus eim in the sticks. Texting still works for me though so glad mine didnt work
> 
> I was the one who found it before the new build was posted and i had a different radio installed apparently. So it was something with the radios. idk im not a dev, lol. i just installed and it worked before everyone else


 yea someones not saying something lol. Never touched radios only flashed the newer rom.


----------



## crkdvnm

Haha well so be it. Im just glad it randomly worked last night and now we all know. That was the only thing holding me back really. Now its my DD!


----------



## heath2805

ocman said:


> it's nothing to do with the radio. I never changed mine and the new rom works. Someone did something.....


Yeah seems most radios are fine with this. Liquid orJester did something to get data working.I'm sure we'll find out what it was eventually. 
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Bluetooth audio quality is very poor for me, unusable, anyone else?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

ocman said:


> yea someones not saying something lol. Never touched radios only flashed the newer rom.


He quickly put the right radios in the 2.6 build after the discovery was made.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

heath2805 said:


> Yeah seems most radios are fine with this. Liquid orJester did something to get data working.I'm sure we'll find out what it was eventually.
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I was messing with the build.prop several days ago and they put allot of custom ril statements in there it looked like. So I would say yes they were trying things.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

gammaxgoblin said:


> I was messing with the build.prop several days ago and they put allot of custom ril statements in there it looked like. So I would say yes they were trying things.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


looks like they cracked the RIL . Amazing ain't it? I mean, how else would we have working data if they didn't? This has definitely brought the bolt to a whole new level!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## major_works

gammaxgoblin said:


> Bluetooth audio quality is very poor for me, unusable, anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Just tried it. It's not bad for me at all.


----------



## ocman

BT working great for me


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

heath2805 said:


> looks like they cracked the RIL . Amazing ain't it? I mean, how else would we have working data if they didn't? This has definitely brought the bolt to a whole new level!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Well they did put in ril stuff to prepare for when the update dropped but it works so now hopefully get 4G very soon 

Haven't used Bluetooth on this build but it worked fine previously so I would imagine it works fine.


----------



## heath2805

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well they did put in ril stuff to prepare for when the update dropped but it works so now hopefully get 4G very soon
> 
> Haven't used Bluetooth on this build but it worked fine previously so I would imagine it works fine.


lol hope so too. This is definitely my dd now.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Is 2.6 worth downloading?

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Honestly you could just wait till we get the next source built since that will have actual source changes this one is still the same build with build prop tweaks.


----------



## Hellboy

That's what I thought thanks for the info

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## spiderbolt

Can someone post the build with working data I dl the newest build n can't get past activation


----------



## twohands

tap each corner, starting in the upper left and going clockwise. This will skip the activation process and then you can activate over wifi. Data works, but activation doesn't (at least not always)


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> Can someone post the build with working data I dl the newest build n can't get past activation


You have to skip activation. Just let it sit a few minutes. Then it will say skip or retry. Just skip and then everything should be good.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## spiderbolt

I've let it sit for 10 mins n doest skip it


----------



## spiderbolt

twohands said:


> tap each corner, starting in the upper left and going clockwise. This will skip the activation process and then you can activate over wifi. Data works, but activation doesn't (at least not always)


. Thought u were bsing me lol but I did it neway n it worked thanks man


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> Is 2.6 worth downloading?
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


I got it its really smooth and quick

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86

spiderbolt said:


> . Thought u were bsing me lol but I did it neway n it worked thanks man


who'd bs another thunderbolt user about ICS with data? that'd be a sick thing to do! lolol


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Best part is I could tell you all I got 4G LTE right now and you'd all belieave me LOL!


----------



## dvgb173

So maybe there was a leak?
Just to the right people who wouldn't spill the beans!
;-)


----------



## jld

if it was the leak, would they only give 3g and not 4g? i'd figure it would be everything, no?


----------



## dvgb173

jld said:


> if it was the leak, would they only give 3g and not 4g? i'd figure it would be everything, no?


Good point.


----------



## dvgb173

Anybody get it working in a Boot Manager slot yet?

Doug B.


----------



## padraic

I'd laugh if VZW pushed ota tomorrow

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## major_works

dvgb173 said:


> Anybody get it working in a Boot Manager slot yet?
> 
> Doug B.


Whew, glad it wasn't just me. No, I could not. It kept crapping out and would reboot in the middle of the install.

I have another odd thing going on. I keep getting told of a "geolocation problem." It says my location doesn't exist. That's pretty freaky because it looks from here like it does. Meanwhile, I get instant GPS locks and navigation works fine.


----------



## AbuShabanov

I could not get it to work with boot manager, either installing from the zip or restoring from a nandroid. Finally I tried booting into one of my sd card roms and installing from there. It worked on the first try when installing from the zip. YMMV.


----------



## jbeastafer

I am running it on boot manager


----------



## xaalfx

dvgb173 said:


> Anybody get it working in a Boot Manager slot yet?
> 
> Doug B.


Yea I'm running it one the free version of boot managet

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

slyfox88 said:


> Use the LTE app. Set connection is every network auto prl. Enable domestic and national roaming. Bam, data. I do not have WiFi where I am currently. Under the network provider it is blank. It is incredibly slow though and not much to boast on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


So did this gent just notice the 1x before anyone else? Do we owe him an apology? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

slyfox88 said:


> It seems to be a complete ICS build. I can text, call, utilize LTE. I thought this wasn't possible yet? I'm posting from it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Lol....I really wonder !!!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

gammaxgoblin said:


> Lol....I really wonder !!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


He was probably just trolling LOL.


----------



## redbelly

Was pretty happy with these speeds, running it with the latest radio (.19)

Edit-not sure if location matters to anyone, but I live outside of Portland, Oregon

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## havy15

> I'd laugh if VZW pushed ota tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


They prolly gonna be like omg they got it already might as well ahha

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

redbelly said:


> Was pretty happy with these speeds, running it with the latest radio (.19)
> 
> Edit-not sure if location matters to anyone, but I live outside of Portland, Oregon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


What app is that in the picture?


----------



## yarly

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> What app is that in the picture?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rootmetrics&hl=en


----------



## bradg24

What is the best app to adj the voltage on liquid ics?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

bradg24 said:


> What is the best app to adj the voltage on liquid ics?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I use incredicontrol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

heath2805 said:


> I use incredicontrol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Tried it had to do a battery pull because it locked it up.. any more?

Edit.. it worked thanks

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

xaalfx said:


> Yea I'm running it one the free version of boot managet
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


When you switch roms within boot manager does gmail maintain sync?


----------



## heath2805

bradg24 said:


> Tried it had to do a battery pull because it locked it up.. any more?
> 
> Edit.. it worked thanks
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I guess there are a lot of things that won't work that we got use to on gb lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

So....you guys are getting 3G and 4G speeds with the latest 605.19 radio?....What baseband is that, I'm way back on 1.39.00 but speedtest gives me..well I just got 932kbps down and 365kbps up...that's not 1X. And if I go outside and hold my phone up, I can usually score a smidgen of 4G, I'm just outside 4G coverage...I'll give it a go.

I enabled all the data roaming options, national, etc, but I remember before that I was getting 1X speeds it was terrible...

But afaik, it makes perfect sense that if you get 1X you get them all, 3G, 4G. Methinks SPJester is fooling (get it!) us and seeing how long it takes us to figure out that we have fully-functional mobile data?

edit: I'm definitely getting 3G speeds, with three out of four bars I capped out at around 1.9mbps down, I couldn't find the 4G sweet spot but I'm sure I'd get it if I could. How exciting!


----------



## ocman

Leave settings the rom installs with alone. They are the fastest. I get around 3mb down and 2+ up everytime. Yes using .19 radios.


----------



## jimmyco2008

They are the fastest? What settings could I possibly change to get faster data speeds if I'm already at 3G in a 3G only area?


----------



## bukowski

i'm still running tshed 1.5 and i'm _really_ tempted to jump on this, but is it truly viable as a daily driver? any major bugs or show stoppers that you guys have run into?


----------



## *BAM*

The only bugs that got me were:
1- The camera tends to FC so I had to DL a new camera from the playstore (No biggie)
2- Ringtone/Notification tone sometimes come from the earpiece rather than the speaker making it impossible to hear. (Fixed with a reset, but will eventually comeback. Repeat with reset.)
3- Sometimes callers can't hear me. (Call back and should be fine.)

Sent from my ICS'd 'Bolt


----------



## heath2805

*BAM* said:


> The only bugs that got me were:
> 1- The camera tends to FC so I had to DL a new camera from the playstore (No biggie)
> 2- Ringtone/Notification tone sometimes come from the earpiece rather than the speaker making it impossible to hear. (Fixed with a reset, but will eventually comeback. Repeat with reset.)
> 3- Sometimes callers can't hear me. (Call back and should be fine.)
> Also you can't send mms, but can receive them.
> Sent from my ICS'd 'Bolt


Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMace23

bukowski said:


> i'm still running tshed 1.5 and i'm _really_ tempted to jump on this, but is it truly viable as a daily driver? any major bugs or show stoppers that you guys have run into?


If you can live with 3g speeds, this is perfectly fine for a daily driver imo... I got great battery life while streaming pandora for a few hours in the car yesterday. The only problem I have had was a little lag/homescreen redraws after using memory intensive apps like chrome and some games.


----------



## bukowski

i keep cross posting between here and xda, lol.

one other thing as far as the changelog goes. there's that big 'ol laundry list of features listed under 1.5 mr1, and then it says _"*All before are Now Obselete, Starting Clean*"_ before the list of features for mr2.6beta1x. so if i'm understanding that correctly, all the stuff from 1.5 mr1 is gone and the slate was wiped clean before building mr2.6? so there's no v6 supercharger baked into 2.6? or no gps status or gordon's agps patch fix for faster locks? what about the build.prop tweaks?

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]and then radios? is the consensus to run the .19's or will i be okay with the .9's? i was running the .19's for quite awhile on tshed but i switched to the .9's to get a little better battery life. if i have to, i'll flash back to the .19's but i don't like to flash radios any more than is absolutely necessary. [/background]


----------



## jwort93

BigMace23 said:


> If you can live with 3g speeds, this is perfectly fine for a daily driver imo... I got great battery life while streaming pandora for a few hours in the car yesterday. The only problem I have had was a little lag/homescreen redraws after using memory intensive apps like chrome and some games.


I was having the same problems, so I switched to apex launcher and enabled the option to force the launcher to stay in memory and those problems are gone. There might be an option like this in Nova launcher but I didn't check.


----------



## heath2805

bukowski said:


> i'm still running tshed 1.5 and i'm _really_ tempted to jump on this, but is it truly viable as a daily driver? any major bugs or show stoppers that you guys have run into?


Its definitely worth trying out. I'm using it as a dd, I haven't experienced any of those problems others have reported , just can't send mms but can receive them. Data speeds are pretty fast and battery life is really good. There's definitely a huge difference between gb and ics. Besides if you don't come to like it, you can always make a back up and restore to sheds 1.5 

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski

just mms though right? sms is fine? my girlfriend will wring my neck is she can't text (nag) me to death!


----------



## heath2805

bukowski said:


> i keep cross posting between here and xda, lol.
> 
> one other thing as far as the changelog goes. there's that big 'ol laundry list of features listed under 1.5 mr1, and then it says _"*All before are Now Obselete, Starting Clean*"_ before the list of features for mr2.6beta1x. so if i'm understanding that correctly, all the stuff from 1.5 mr1 is gone and the slate was wiped clean before building mr2.6? so there's no v6 supercharger baked into 2.6? or no gps status or gordon's agps patch fix for faster locks? what about the build.prop tweaks?
> 
> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]and then radios? is the consensus to run the .19's or will i be okay with the .9's? i was running the .19's for quite awhile on tshed but i switched to the .9's to get a little better battery life. if i have to, i'll flash back to the .19's but i don't like to flash radios any more than is absolutely necessary. [/background]


I'm on the .9 radio and data is rock solid. I've had too many data drops on .19 and ain't going back! lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

bukowski said:


> just mms though right? sms is fine? my girlfriend will wring my neck is she can't text (nag) me to death!


Yeah SMS is perfect. So she can text the hell outa ya! Lol
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMace23

jwort93 said:


> I was having the same problems, so I switched to apex launcher and enabled the option to force the launcher to stay in memory and those problems are gone. There might be an option like this in Nova launcher but I didn't check.


OK I will definitely give that a try... do any other apps act up now that your launcher is always in memory now though?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Thought it would be a blessing not being able to hear from your wife/gf LOL. When my wife asks me didn't you get my text. Ny reply is no the network must be having issues. Works every time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

> just mms though right? sms is fine? my girlfriend will wring my neck is she can't text (nag) me to death!


Yeh just mms don't work lol but SMS does this is my Dd lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## major_works

major_works said:


> I have another odd thing going on. I keep getting told of a "geolocation problem." It says my location doesn't exist. That's pretty freaky because it looks from here like it does. Meanwhile, I get instant GPS locks and navigation works fine.


I hate quoting myself but is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## *BAM*

major_works said:


> I hate quoting myself but is anyone else seeing this?


Are you using Beautiful Widgets in lieu of Fancy Widgets?

Sent from my ICS'd 'Bolt


----------



## Dbagjones

The one thing keeping me from using this as a DD is no simultaneous voice/data. I use Skype most of the time and if a phone call comes in, the Skype call will drop instead of being put on hold. Otherwise, it's a pretty awesome rom.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## major_works

*BAM* said:


> Are you using Beautiful Widgets in lieu of Fancy Widgets?
> 
> Sent from my ICS'd 'Bolt


I have both but nor using either at this time.


----------



## jwort93

BigMace23 said:


> OK I will definitely give that a try... do any other apps act up now that your launcher is always in memory now though?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I haven't had any problems since I have done that, but I can't guarantee that you won't.


----------



## Hellboy

major_works said:


> I have both but nor using either at this time.


You might have had a bad install. I know first time I installed this the first time and it was really laggy then I had UI crash. I did a fresh install and it Fixed it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## major_works

Hellboy said:


> You might have had a bad install. I know first time I installed this the first time and it was really laggy then I had UI crash. I did a fresh install and it Fixed it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I guess I could have. If so, it'd be my first after many, many flashes. It may soon be a non-issue. On the "other" board, the dev is reporting that true release is imminent, along with hints that everything is fixed. Pretty good news!


----------



## z71kris

I have been getting this in beautiful Widgets now for while and have to manually set my location.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

Alright...I'm gonna do it...

what about Jelly Bean now that we have ICS? 
No but seriously, why would we want 4.1 over 4.0? We get the new look with Nova, we have Google Now...I'm not really in a rush for 4.1, unless...there's something I'm missing?


----------



## BigMace23

jimmyco2008 said:


> Alright...I'm gonna do it...
> 
> what about Jelly Bean now that we have ICS?
> No but seriously, why would we want 4.1 over 4.0? We get the new look with Nova, we have Google Now...I'm not really in a rush for 4.1, unless...there's something I'm missing?


It's all about the butter in 4.1!!!!!! Haha but I run jellybean on my xoom and in all honesty its faster, but not much different than ics. I think with time and continued dev interest in the thunderbolt we could get a build going... it can definitely handle it


----------



## jimmyco2008

We had one going, but I think the idea that it might never have working mobile data destroyed morale for the devs when things didn't work out so smoothly in the porting process.

Is there really not a difference other than what Nova and the devs brought us on ICS?


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Let's not jump the gun let's finish getting ICS 100% working and then maybe they'll try Jelly Bean. Honestly we have mostly all the features of JHelly Bean backported except the new notifications and "project butter" however you can turn on 1.5x or 2x animations makes it a little smoother looking. I personally really like the 1.5x.


----------



## jimmyco2008

So all we don't have is Project Butter and new notifications? Big deal, I'm lovin the ICS goodness lol

Now that Key Lime Pie....

haha


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> So all we don't have is Project Butter and new notifications? Big deal, I'm lovin the ICS goodness lol
> 
> Now that Key Lime Pie....
> 
> haha


sweet tooth jimmyco? lol. i just want to see key lime pie, or whatever Google's planning to name it, at this point. i also suspect that the introduction of JB's successor will accompany the launch of a new nexus...


----------



## havy15

I'm good with 1 x great on battery haha

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

Wish I could say 1x gives me great battery life. I do like the instant GPS lock on and the voice to text is almost perfect compared to gb.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## ocman

Hellboy said:


> Wish I could say 1x gives me great battery life. I do like the instant GPS lock on and the voice to text is almost perfect compared to gb.
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


+1 not so good yet


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> Wish I could say 1x gives me great battery life. I do like the instant GPS lock on and the voice to text is almost perfect compared to gb.
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


ics 1x kills batt?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm

See, sometimes mine dies quick but other times it lasts awhile


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah it kills it fast. Not complaining just saying my experience with this. I know this has a long way to go and just happy to have ics.


----------



## Armada

Hellboy said:


> Yeah it kills it fast. Not complaining just saying my experience with this. I know this has a long way to go and just happy to have ics.


I don't know what the heck you're using, but I have Facebook and a lot of other things on max sync and I took it off my charger at noon and I'm at 40% with moderate to heavy use. That's pretty good for me.

It could actually be the voltages and brightness. I lowered my voltages by 100 and I still need to tweak the brightness levels.


----------



## Hellboy

I have facebook and not much really on my phone but the regular stuff most people have. Like email and so on. I tried dropping the voltage a 100 and my phone locked up. might try again and see. I am not running the latest build but was told nothing was changed that would modify anything. So I kept the older build.


----------



## Hellboy

I have come to the conclusion that this 1x is really 4g. As I was tethering and on wifi tether it showed my download speeds ranging from 2 mbps all the way up to 10 mbps. So there is no way thats 1x speeds. Those speeds match what I get on 4g if not better than what I got running a gb rom as the highest I saw was 5 mbps.


----------



## jbeastafer

Hellboy said:


> I have come to the conclusion that this 1x is really 4g. As I was tethering and on wifi tether it showed my download speeds ranging from 2 mbps all the way up to 10 mbps. So there is no way thats 1x speeds. Those speeds match what I get on 4g if not better than what I got running a gb rom as the highest I saw was 5 mbps.


Its not full 4g speeds but its pretty close.And on a screen shot i saw Jester looked to be at work getting the 4g more better. My hope is that i get the 20mbps i usually get. either way with ics and google now im one happy camper


----------



## Hellboy

jbeastafer said:


> Its not full 4g speeds but its pretty close.And on a screen shot i saw Jester looked to be at work getting the 4g more better. My hope is that i get the 20mbps i usually get. either way with ics and google now im one happy camper


Well in my area that is my max 4g speeds. We never had 20 mbps ever and best was 10 mbps average was 5 mbps. So for my area its the same speeds on 1x as 4g in my area. I live in a small town so I guess they figure we dont need that fast of a 4g network.


----------



## crkdvnm

Did you tweak anything to get those speeds or did they just come like that


----------



## Hellboy

for me just came like that. I dont have roaming data enabled nothing. Only thing I did was switch it to lte/cdma/EvDo under network mode and running the .19 radios.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I switched mine to LTE/WCDMA/GSM/EVDO that was when I got my best speeds. However on this app Cell Phone Coverage Map https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rootmetrics and it reports I am getting 10mb/s to 18mb/s but I've never seen that on any of the other apps like speedtest.net or XtremeLabs speedtest. I wonder which speed test is actually accurate.


----------



## Hellboy

Some reason I cannot download that app. It gives me an error in play store. I can download any other app

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I just tethered to my phone and downloaded a 700MB Ubuntu iso imagine in 13 Minutes. That's about 1MegaByte/s.


----------



## jimmyco2008

And 1 MBps is about....eh you'd have to be getting around 20 mbps, maybe a little less for that.

4G!


----------



## Hellboy

Going to download the latest build and see what it does. Can't hurt and might as well put unlimited data to use lol

And something totally unrelated finally a break from the heat.









yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Basically discovered that the Cell Phone Coverage Map App is the only speed test that IS accurate speedtest,net and the other one aren't even close to what speeds I was getting. The SpeedTest.net PC version is accurate however.


----------



## Hellboy

I used the PC version and gave me about the same speeds as the app did.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jimmyco2008

I don't see a reason to not trust Speedtest.net, but one has to wonder if variables such as the network between phone and host server, the host server itself, or the ISP are affecting results....

Don't ask me why, but I ran something like 100 speedtests, one after the other, on my Xfinity 30mbps down connection with Speedtest.net. I got mostly consistent results, though for periods lasting about 2-3 minutes work of tests, the speed would bog down to about 8mbps down- this is with an average of about 26mbps down. I haven't tried other websites, but to get 8mbps down when the only thing on the entire home network using bandwidth is Speedtest.net? That's weird.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Hellboy said:


> Going to download the latest build and see what it does. Can't hurt and might as well put unlimited data to use lol
> 
> And something totally unrelated finally a break from the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


Bleh not to quote the huge screenshot, but by latest you mean the one with 1x? There isn't a build newer than that, right?


----------



## Hellboy

What he has posted the 2.6x1 is his latest which he took out some stuff and added back others. I am on 2.5. So as I was told nothing was touched where it counts.

Btw you can edit the quote to delete the image lol.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jbeastafer

jimmyco2008 said:


> Bleh not to quote the huge screenshot, but by latest you mean the one with 1x? There isn't a build newer than that, right?


I thinkhe is onthe 2.5, therefore he could upgrade to the 2.6

damn a little late


----------



## jimmyco2008

haha no worries. Just making sure, all that's left to fix I guess is small bugs, the data icon only showing 1x, and the camcorder, so I would assume any newer build would have a fix for at least one of those.

With that, I say THANK YOU AGAIN SPJESTER (and Liquid)!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jimmyco2008 said:


> I don't see a reason to not trust Speedtest.net, but one has to wonder if variables such as the network between phone and host server, the host server itself, or the ISP are affecting results....
> 
> Don't ask me why, but I ran something like 100 speedtests, one after the other, on my Xfinity 30mbps down connection with Speedtest.net. I got mostly consistent results, though for periods lasting about 2-3 minutes work of tests, the speed would bog down to about 8mbps down- this is with an average of about 26mbps down. I haven't tried other websites, but to get 8mbps down when the only thing on the entire home network using bandwidth is Speedtest.net? That's weird.


The SpeedTest.net Computer Website works great while tethering to test the speed but the SpeedTest.net Android app sucks I compared it to the SpeedTest.net website and a timed 700MB download and it was way off. The other App that I posted is actually accurate and close to the speeds both the SpeedTest.net website was showing as well as the real world test I did.


----------



## Hellboy

What speeds are people who only has 3g getting?

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well unless you toggle the network settings to the one I said earlier you will get regular 3G speeds.


----------



## jbeastafer

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Well unless you toggle the network settings to the one I said earlier you will get regular 3G speeds.


I tried it but my speeds didn't get any faster, I honestly think its just random what you get cuz ive tried many different combinations and have only got 3mb tops


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jbeastafer said:


> I tried it but my speeds didn't get any faster, I honestly think its just random what you get cuz ive tried many different combinations and have only got 3mb tops


Well do you usually get 4G in Gingerbread? I'm using the LTE/CMDA/EvDo/GSM/WCDMA setting. Also I'm using the notification toggles for Data and LTE I just toggle both till it gets those speeds. But you won't have those speeds show on a test unless you're using the Cell Phone Coverage Map App or tethering to a computer and testing that way. I've never tested higher than 3mb/s on SpeedTest.net or XtremeLabs Android Apps. Lots of people on the XDA thread are getting these speeds so it must be that you're in a 4G area and just messing with the toggles. Hopefully we get a new build soon that fixes the confused radio but we might see other bug fixes first while he fixes that it's all very complicated. At this point it's just that the radio is confused about what type of connection it really has and so it switches between them at odd times and it never displays the correct type only time it's ever displayed anything but 1x for me is when i used only EvDo and that kills calls and texts but shows a 3G icon.


----------



## spiderbolt

Has anyone used wifi tether on me builds n if so tethering app r u using? And check out these speeds


----------



## jimmyco2008

Hellboy said:


> What speeds are people who only has 3g getting?
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


With zero-one bar, I get around 500kbps, with three-four bars, I get 1.4-1.9mbps. 3G lol.


----------



## heath2805

spiderbolt said:


> Has anyone used wifi tether on me builds n if so tethering app r u using? And check out these speeds


Damn! Off the charts! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

You have to use the built in one using the notification toggle.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

For wifi tether the only teathering app I have is wifi tether for rooted users


----------



## havy15

Umm LTE??

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## bukowski

the rom simply has to be misreporting the network speed. according to that coverage map app, i'm absolutely getting 4g speeds, and these speeds are consistent with what i was getting with thundershed 1.5.


----------



## MicroChip

Bergen county, nj.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

This isn't fair I can even download that app to use. Any other other app I can download

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> This isn't fair I can even download that app to use. Any other other app I can download
> I had problems downloading it too. Finally cleared market cache. Tried to redownload, it stalled again, rebooted and it installed.
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techspecs

Hellboy said:


> This isn't fair I can even download that app to use. Any other other app I can download
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


I have the apk but this forum doesn't want to let me attach it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

So, does it look like the connection is auto 3G/4G, but does not display which one it is in the task bar?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> I have come to the conclusion that this 1x is really 4g. As I was tethering and on wifi tether it showed my download speeds ranging from 2 mbps all the way up to 10 mbps. So there is no way thats 1x speeds. Those speeds match what I get on 4g if not better than what I got running a gb rom as the highest I saw was 5 mbps.


Agreed. I popped a one off 15Mbps down and up speed test yesterday and let the test run for over ten cycles and averaged 5Mbps down and 2up...only logical explanation compared to previous tests on known 4g, is that this is 4g.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Well this is what I'm getting on SFKcm7 to help compare speeds. I jump back and forth between this and ice cream 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeastafer

The radio isn't 4g 3g or 1x its all three combined, Right now the radio is a Frankenstein like creation that is a merge of all three and uses them randomly whenever you download. With the work jester is putting in though I think it will be separated soon.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

jbeastafer said:


> The radio isn't 4g 3g or 1x its all three combined, Right now the radio is a Frankenstein like creation that is a merge of all three and uses them randomly whenever you download. With the work jester is putting in though I think it will be separated soon.


FrankenRil! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

He should name the rom that! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Data speeds amazing real smooth UI real responsive and just freaking ICS official DD 

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liarsenic

havy15 said:


> Data speeds amazing real smooth UI real responsive and just freaking ICS official DD
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


Not yet official but definitely DD material. It is my DD now.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Hellboy said:


> This isn't fair I can even download that app to use. Any other other app I can download
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


Here is the APK for RootMetrics Coverage Map and Speed Test app. http://mir.cr/01W0O1J5


----------



## jld

can someone tell me what that is in the red box? what does that do?


----------



## Hellboy

Thanks but I booted a gb rom and then downloaded the app. Made a backup in toolbox. Then loaded ics back up and installed it.









yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## havy15

jld said:


> can someone tell me what that is in the red box? what does that do?


I think that's just an empty spot

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalslim

Anyone seen anything like this where some of the text is thrashed? The text labels under apps/folders and in some widgets are jacked. menu text is fine...

~Slim


----------



## Armada

jld said:


> can someone tell me what that is in the red box? what does that do?


It's the launcher settings button. You can change it in Settings > Interface > Statusbar > General. Check the Launcher Settings feild to disable it. Personally I have mine as close to stock ICS as possible because I don't like too many redundant options in the way.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

socalslim said:


> Anyone seen anything like this where some of the text is thrashed? The text labels under apps/folders and in some widgets are jacked. menu text is fine...
> 
> ~Slim
> 
> View attachment 30737


Yes, I get this from time to time, usually restarting the launcher fixes it.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

Armada said:


> It's the launcher settings button. You can change it in Settings > Interface > Statusbar > General. Check the Launcher Settings feild to disable it. Personally I have mine as close to stock ICS as possible because I don't like too many redundant options in the way.


thanks, it didn't work for me anyway.


----------



## socalslim

gammaxgoblin said:


> Yes, I get this from time to time, usually restarting the launcher fixes it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Why didn't I think of that!?! lol...

Thanks.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

socalslim said:


> Why didn't I think of that!?! lol...
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah that bug is pretty common but usually only after a reboot. Sometimes I have to restart Apex 1 or two times then it goes away. Will hopefully be fixed in the next source build.


----------



## coolsilver

Who do I need to send money?


----------



## heath2805

coolsilver said:


> Who do I need to send money?


You can send it to me! Lol haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

coolsilver said:


> Who do I need to send money?


Donations are voluntary, so you don't need to send to anyone unless you wish to do so at your own free will.


----------



## quickdraw86

coolsilver said:


> Who do I need to send money?


if you mean in terms of a donation, SPjester is the primary developer of liquid ICS now, but a contribution to liquid0624 or teamliquid in general is deserved as well. not required though.


----------



## jimmyco2008

quickdraw86 said:


> if you mean in terms of a donation, SPjester is the primary developer of liquid ICS now, but a contribution to liquid0624 or teamliquid in general is deserved as well. not required though.


SPJester wan't a donation to half go to him and half go to Liquid.


----------



## Hellboy

Think the majority should go to liquid as he worked on this rom for many months to get it where it is today. I take my hat off to jester for getting data working but he stumbled on it by luck and didn't even know he did it. Took another member to figure it out that data worked. So its your money and can do what you want with it

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## yarly

For anyone that might care, liquid pulled his Mecha sources on Github the other week and has yet to put them back up. I don't know the reason behind it and doesn't matter really. I've always been against using anything that does not give sources, and some might care (or not). If you don't, then nothing to worry about and life goes on. For those that do care, just letting you guys know.

Lets not turn this into a flame thread though over it, but I feel this needs mentioned as my obligation as a developer and as part of the staff for those that aren't able to tell.

Just something I felt needed to be mentioned for anyone that might care about sources and doesn't follow things.


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, they are working on a new source build, but there's no source currently available for the updated version either AFAIK...


----------



## spiderbolt

Can neone tell me if I'm on the newest radios or what radios I'm on ? Baseband version is ending with 406w1 and 331w1


----------



## heath2805

spiderbolt said:


> Can neone tell me if I'm on the newest radios or what radios I'm on ? Baseband version is ending with 406w1 and 331w1


Yes your on the 2.11.605.19 radio and it's the latest.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Thanks


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

You're Invited to the LiquidSmooth Hangout!
Click Here to Join


----------



## gammaxgoblin

coolsilver said:


> Who do I need to send money?


I'll take some if you are handing it out! LOL.....who ever you want to man.
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrootz

Here screenshot of the speed test inside my house and the radio signal strength 1x (Obiviously I am in 4g speed).


----------



## gammaxgoblin

socalslim said:


> Why didn't I think of that!?! lol...
> 
> Thanks.


This is why the android community is awesome! PLUR!
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

My down speeds are about equal to yours but my upload sucks big time. Best is 235kbps. Has been like that since 4g got turned on. Reminds me years ago of one way cable internet. Down was cable and up was dial up lol.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

jld said:


> can someone tell me what that is in the red box? what does that do?


Yeah I think I can. Go settings>interface>navigation. Scroll down and basically you can assign an action to the button. I guess just like some of the gb roms with Rosie settings you could assign custom buttons.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

I'm on the newest rom n only the only bugs that I've seen r that sometimes I get kick back to my home screen when using the internet. N I get random reboots n its more a hot restart not a reboot it'll just kick to the liquid splash screen for a couple sec n then boots up n plus there is no wifi tether witch I use alot right now cuz I dont have net at my house so I use my phone for everything


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I think I can. Go settings>interface>navigation. Scroll down and basically you can assign an action to the button. I guess just like some of the gb roms with Rosie settings you could assign custom buttons.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


That's actually a really nice function. Anybody try go launcher with this rom yet?


----------



## ocman

recDNA said:


> That's actually a really nice function. Anybody try go launcher with this rom yet?


 that's all i use. Works fine.


----------



## jld

recDNA said:


> That's actually a really nice function. Anybody try go launcher with this rom yet?


i installed Apex actually. i like it better, has a few more options than Nova.

i don't like golauncher at all, too much bloat and recently spam. sure it's free, but they push on you like crazy their add-ons and such.


----------



## grimez

[sup]I see the Desire S's ICS just dropped over at HTCDev... pitty, I thought the TBolt's was going to come out at the same time







[/sup]


----------



## jbeastafer

grimez said:


> [sup]I see the Desire S's ICS just dropped over at HTCDev... pitty, I thought the TBolt's was going to come out at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sup]


Eh, we already got ics working basically so i could care less when they release it now


----------



## ocman

> *grimez, on 20 August 2012 - 12:54 PM, said:*
> I see the Desire S's ICS just dropped over at HTCDev... pitty, I thought the TBolt's was going to come out at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, we already got ics working basically so i could care less when they release it now
Click to expand...

+1 all we need are improved kernels, the data issues sorted out and better scrolling and were golden.


----------



## polo4life

Anyone else having random data/wifi drops? It'll happen pretty regularly, and require a reboot to fix


----------



## major_works

polo4life said:


> Anyone else having random data/wifi drops? It'll happen pretty regularly, and require a reboot to fix


Yes. Not WiFi, but only data for me.


----------



## dvgb173

Where do you turn off haptic feedback?
I can't find it under system settings.

Doug B.


----------



## major_works

dvgb173 said:


> Where do you turn off haptic feedback?
> I can't find it under system settings.
> 
> Doug B.


I think you'll find it well hidden under Sound. It never made sense to me but that's where it is.


----------



## dvgb173

major_works said:


> I think you'll find it well hidden under Sound. It never made sense to me but that's where it is.


I have all those boxes unchecked, but it still vibrates when I type (this reply), or enter phone numbers to dial.

Doug B.


----------



## heath2805

dvgb173 said:


> I have all those boxes unchecked, but it still vibrates when I type (this reply), or enter phone numbers to dial.
> 
> Doug B.


Look who showed up to the party!! Lol I think its under language and keyboard. I'm not currently in that rom, but I did disabled it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

heath2805 said:


> Look who showed up to the party!! Lol I think its under language and keyboard. I'm not currently in that rom, but I did disabled it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ding ding ding! We have a winner!
Gotta get used to 2 selections on the same menu line! You don't want to know how many times I touched the Android Keyboard menu and ignored those sliders for the actual settings! Welcome to ICS!
Yeah, I had to try this! I am a hype junkie. Couldn't resist "new rom" hubbub! 
Doug B.


----------



## jld

anyone have a problem where GPS just says the same thing for every single turn/direction?

this only started happening recently.

edit: reinstall worked.


----------



## dvgb173

Any one not able to get to the SDCard from their PC with this rom? I get the USB Connected and Android debugging enabled notifications when I connect it via USB, but it never connects when I hit Turn on USB Storage.
Never had a problem with before.
EDIT: Stupid User problem. I am running SPJesters Rom in a Boot Manager slot. Boot Manager should have been prompting me to use it's USB connection applet. It wasn't until I booted out of the slot and back in. Booting the Rom itself did not help.


----------



## rberry88

dvgb173 said:


> Any one not able to get to the SDCard from their PC with this rom? I get the USB Connected and Android debugging enabled notifications when I connect it via USB, but it never connects when I hit Turn on USB Storage.
> Never had a problem with before.


Which rom are you referring to? You may get a better/quicker answer by visiting the forum for your specific rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

rberry88 said:


> Which rom are you referring to? You may get a better/quicker answer by visiting the forum for your specific rom.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


,
Good point. But as far as I know, there is only one working ICS rom for Thunderbolt. (Not that I referenced it. Can't you guys read my mind?)
Sorry.

Doug B.


----------



## Hellboy

I am quite sure he is talking about jesters ics rom as this is all we talk about in this thread.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I just loaded the apex launcher and uninstalled nova and all my screen lag and hiccups seems to be fixed.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMace23

Hellboy said:


> I just loaded the apex launcher and uninstalled nova and all my screen lag and hiccups seems to be fixed.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I think the nova included is a beta based on the jellybean launcher. Apex or nova downloaded from the market are quick and stable, made for ICS

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Don't know what it was but got tired of the lag outs that basically froze the phone. So got tired of it and tried something different.

Its probably not related to this but I have since getting rid of the installed nova launcher my data has stopped dropping and losing connection even though it shows its still connected. Either way I will take it lol.

Thanks for letting me know that nova was a beta.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

I had no issues with nova launcher. I think it was a little smoother than apex but I have apex setup the way I like and I'm not going back now. I have found that changing the animation speeds to .5 helps make everything smoother IMO.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eysern

I wanted to post on the xda thread but i haven't registered and cannot do it from Verizon ip.

Anyways, I figured out how to get around the gmail missing text bug. Go to System Settings > Advanced > Performance > Scrolling Cache then choose Force Disable.

Seems to have resolved the missing text issue.we shall see if it reverts back









Loving the ICS, So fresh,new and so clean even in beta!

Edit: Nevermind..that didn't work...oh well.


----------



## andarre

How did you guys uninstall Nova? I can't find the option to uninstall it anywhere and it's driving me up a wall...


----------



## Hellboy

andarre said:


> How did you guys uninstall Nova? I can't find the option to uninstall it anywhere and it's driving me up a wall...


You need to use something like titanium backup to uninstall it. I used ROM toolbox lite to uninstall it.

JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ANOTHER LAUNCHER LOADED FIRST BEFORE DELETING NOVA!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pfunk

I just tried installing the liquid ics Rom and everything seems to work fine but my simlock never pops up to unlock the network!? I even tried unlocking simlock and changing the key...any ideas guys? I really wanna give this thing a go but I am at a stand still!


----------



## Hellboy

Are you using liquids ics build or jesters ics build? You need to run jesters ics version to get working data.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pfunk

I meant Jesters ics build sorry. Verizon setup simlock since i got the bolt the day it came out. And with every other rom simlock popped up for me to type my code...but not with Jesters ics for some reason.


----------



## Hellboy

This is not on my bolt and don't know what it is. Sorry can't help you.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pfunk

It basically just puts a security code for the sim to unlock and allow you to connect to Verizon's network. They set it up that way when I got it cause they recommended it. Like I said though ...I went into settings and even tried turning it off and changing the code but it errors out and says it can't change....pissing me off!


----------



## spiderbolt

What wifi tether app is everyone using I love the jester ics rom but I need wifi tether


----------



## Hellboy

I have used the latest wifi tether and use the built in one under mobile data in settings

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andarre

Hellboy said:


> You need to use something like titanium backup to uninstall it. I used ROM toolbox lite to uninstall it.
> 
> JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ANOTHER LAUNCHER LOADED FIRST BEFORE DELETING NOVA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


lol yeah, I got Apex and it's much smoother for me. I actually had Trebuchet going for a while but had too many FC's with it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## spiderbolt

What is the latest I'm using the one that is on ikream roms


----------



## Hellboy

wifi_tether_v3_1-beta14 as far as I know this is the latest.
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Hellboy said:


> wifi_tether_v3_1-beta14 as far as I know this is the latest.
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


They just updated to 3.2 beta on the play store.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

Hellboy said:


> wifi_tether_v3_1-beta14 as far as I know this is the latest.
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I just got a notification from the play store for 3.2 beta 1.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

I always seem to run dated tech lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> I just loaded the apex launcher and uninstalled nova and all my screen lag and hiccups seems to be fixed.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Ya I'm sold on apex over nova. Like it much better.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Hellboy said:


> wifi_tether_v3_1-beta14 as far as I know this is the latest.
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


So far as I've tested none of the Wi-Fi tether apps actually work you have to use the built in one using the notification bar toggle.


----------



## smashtheguitar

Um, anyone want to take a guess if skyraider is hinting that he got ahold of a certain leak?



> One more shot of the nice new shiny toggles. Guess I'm just so used to Sense 2.1. Having 3.6 is quite the upgrade. http://pic.twitter.com/6HRG3ncC
> 
> This ROM finally breathed some new life into my Bolt.
> 
> Well hello there Sense. It's been a while. http://pic.twitter.com/k1o7EUcf


https://twitter.com/skyraider37


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> So far as I've tested none of the Wi-Fi tether apps actually work you have to use the built in one using the notification bar toggle.


no wifi tether does work. I set device to nexus one and the routing fix setting.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

smashtheguitar said:


> Um, anyone want to take a guess if skyraider is hinting that he got ahold of a certain leak?
> 
> https://twitter.com/skyraider37


Until a screen shot shows mobile data connected. I will say its not complete.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

If it's a port and not actually a leak of the official update I'm not interested. I want something that is going to have everything working if I'm using sense other wise I'll use an almost fully working AOSP rom.


----------



## quickdraw86

smashtheguitar said:


> Um, anyone want to take a guess if skyraider is hinting that he got ahold of a certain leak?
> 
> https://twitter.com/skyraider37


I saw this too... He goes on to pretty much spell it out... Whether leak or port, sense 3.6 on thunderbolt. I think this may be a sign that the now mythical skyraider update is coming...


----------



## opjones

So what features of ICS does everyone like so far?


----------



## The_Engine

quickdraw86 said:


> I saw this too... He goes on to pretty much spell it out... Whether leak or port, sense 3.6 on thunderbolt. I think this may be a sign that the now mythical skyraider update is coming...


Virus also just posted in the Thunderbolt forums of infectedroms that ICS was coming soon. Not sure if he is commenting on skyraider or has something himself. A follow up poster, not virus, said it was a sense 3.6 port. But then I don't think that would be ics would it.

And considering the difference between GB and ICS is a portable of Sense built for ICS even possible? The framework is so different.


----------



## quickdraw86

The_Engine said:


> Virus also just posted in the Thunderbolt forums of infectedroms


yeah, saw that one after i saw ihtfp69's twitter... santod had been dropping hints of big things coming to the bolt for days. happy camper right here! i think sense 3.6 would accompany ICS, with an impending ICS/sense 3.6 release for us, it seems unlikely that someone would bother porting sense 3.6 otherwise.


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS

I figured I would give this from a shot... and I sure am glad that I did! I am having one issue though. Not only am I unable to see pictures in gmail, but also with the email app on my outlook.com email. For some reason I am unable to view my outlook email using a web browser as well (too many redirects).

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trapperjohn

Hi, 
Sorry forgot to mention I am using Apex launcher.








Can anyone tell me how to change the amount the amount of rows and columns in the App Drawer. I know how to change in the homescreen and the dock. 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## recDNA

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> If it's a port and not actually a leak of the official update I'm not interested. I want something that is going to have everything working if I'm using sense other wise I'll use an almost fully working AOSP rom.


+1. I love it when everything just works.


----------



## Obaterista93

A new Skyraider release? That would be simply Legen..... wait for it.... DARY. I think ihtfp might actually be able to make Sense 3.6 not suck.


----------



## jbeastafer

Looks like the Thunderbolt Developement section might start coming alive again


----------



## Liarsenic

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, saw that one after i saw ihtfp69's twitter... santod had been dropping hints of big things coming to the bolt for days. happy camper right here! i think sense 3.6 would accompany ICS, with an impending ICS/sense 3.6 release for us, it seems unlikely that someone would bother porting sense 3.6 otherwise.


They may port it just to have it until we have an official base and or because there is always the possibility of delays.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

It has to be a port because if it was a leak no way one person would have it. The news alone would spread like wildfire.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> It has to be a port because if it was a leak no way one person would have it. The news alone would spread like wildfire.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Unless it were only given to the hands of a responsible developer. Just sayin'


----------



## Hellboy

Obaterista93 said:


> Unless it were only given to the hands of a responsible developer. Just sayin'


Um yeah OK.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> Um yeah OK.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I'm just saying that if ihtfp ended up with a leak, he's not the kind of guy that would plaster it all over the internet. If it were a port, why wouldn't he simply say so?


----------



## Hellboy

Isn't that the purpose of a leak to get it to everyone in the dev community? To keep it to ones self wouldn't be right.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeastafer

Hellboy said:


> Isn't that the purpose of a leak to get it to everyone in the dev community? To keep it to ones self wouldn't be right.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Maybe thats how we got data in the first place???


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

jbeastafer said:


> Maybe thats how we got data in the first place???


Data wasn't from a leak there has not been any leaks if Skyraider has one he is the first one to have it that I'm aware of but what I've been told is that him and virus are just making a port of Sense 3.6 why they would do that is beyond me.


----------



## Armada

I agree, only because it's a big waste of time assuming HTC intends to release our upgrade still. At least Sense 4 wouldn't be made redundant.


----------



## Hellboy

jbeastafer said:


> Maybe thats how we got data in the first place???


If that was the case the data would show 4g or 3g and not 1x.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Obaterista93 said:


> I'm just saying that if ihtfp ended up with a leak, he's not the kind of guy that would plaster it all over the internet. If it were a port, why wouldn't he simply say so?


Sounds like he's already got it built. " This ROM finally breathed some new life into my bolt."

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76

nOOb question alert!

Is this the same as the Galaxy Nexus, AOKP or something else?

My name is (insert name here) and I'm a flashaholic...


----------



## Liarsenic

I think its just a port. Why wait for official ics if we can port it and have data?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Rootz76 said:


> nOOb question alert!
> 
> Is this the same as the Galaxy Nexus, AOKP or something else?
> 
> My name is (insert name here) and I'm a flashaholic...


This is Sense 3.6, not AOSP.


----------



## otter

Soooo no there is no news on official ICS, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Liarsenic said:


> I think its just a port. Why wait for official ics if we can port it and have data?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Would be nice to have a choice between aosp (or would it be called aokp lol) And sense ics rom. I like to switch between aosp and sense.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techspecs

Rootz76 said:


> nOOb question alert!
> 
> Is this the same as the Galaxy Nexus, AOKP or something else?
> 
> My name is (insert name here) and I'm a flashaholic...


The galaxy nexus, AOSP (android open source project) and AOKP (android open kang project) are all what is called "vanilla android" meaning they are just as Google designed. Sense is an example of a layer added by a manufacturer (HTC) to differentiate and "improve" (which is questionable now with ics and jb imho) the android base. Touchwiz is the Samsung layer added on the S III (and others) as another example.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter

techspecs said:


> The galaxy nexus, AOSP (android open source project) and AOKP (android open kang project) are all what is called "vanilla android" meaning they are just as Google designed. Sense is an example of a layer added by a manufacturer (HTC) to differentiate and "improve" (which is questionable now with ics and jb imho) the android base. Touchwiz is the Samsung layer added on the S III (and others) as another example.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wish I could like this post more than once

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Hellboy said:


> Would be nice to have a choice between aosp (or would it be called aokp lol) And sense ics rom. I like to switch between aosp and sense.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Indeed. I'm going to try it to see how it runs. I'm hoping its better than 3 and 3.5. Also aosp is made from source and a kang is made basically from another devs from without their permission I think.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Liarsenic said:


> Indeed. I'm going to try it to see how it runs. I'm hoping its better than 3 and 3.5. Also aosp is made from source and a kang is made basically from another devs from without their permission I think.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I will also give it a try.

Guess you didn't get my little joke about kang. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

otter said:


> Soooo no there is no news on official ICS, right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Till the end of the month is what HTC says so just wait game but since pics has data on this rom that's what basically anyone wanted

And +1 on the apex launcher 
Nova launcher lags a lot lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

Btw you think HTC checks out this thread lol?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootz76

Rootz76 said:


> nOOb question alert!
> 
> Is this the same as the Galaxy Nexus, AOKP or something else?
> 
> My name is (insert name here) and I'm a flashaholic...


Thanks for the reply guys.
I should've been more specific (my fault).
I was talking about the new Liquid ICS MR2.6 JMOD rom.
Is that the same thing as the Galaxy Nexus or AOKP? If not, what's the difference?
I know the Skyraider one would be an ICS Sense rom.


----------



## Hellboy

Jester rom is based off liquids 1.5 ics rom. Which has been questioned to be a kang of cm work.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

Hellboy said:


> Jester rom is based off liquids 1.5 ics rom. Which has been questioned to be a kang of cm work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


The XDA thread now gives proper credit to Cyanogenmod.


----------



## opjones

opjones said:


> So what features of ICS does everyone like so far?


Bunch of sheep


----------



## nitsuj17

Hellboy said:


> It has to be a port because if it was a leak no way one person would have it. The news alone would spread like wildfire.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


its not a port, its a userdebug (test) rom from april

ro.build.id=IML74K
ro.build.display.id=htc_mecha-userdebug 4.0.3 IML74K eng..20120425.150931 test-keys
ro.aa.project=MECHA_ICS_35_S
ro.aa.romver=7.00.605.2
ro.build.description=7.00.605.2 CL370649 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon_wwe/htc_mecha/mecha:4.0.3/IML74K/370649.2:userdebug/test-keys
ro.product.version=7.00.605.2 710RD
ro.build.date=三 4月 25 15:10:26 CST 2012


----------



## Liarsenic

nitsuj17 said:


> its not a port, its a userdebug (test) rom from april
> 
> ro.build.id=IML74K
> ro.build.display.id=htc_mecha-userdebug 4.0.3 IML74K eng..20120425.150931 test-keys
> ro.aa.project=MECHA_ICS_35_S
> ro.aa.romver=7.00.605.2
> ro.build.description=7.00.605.2 CL370649 test-keys
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon_wwe/htc_mecha/mecha:4.0.3/IML74K/370649.2:userdebug/test-keys
> ro.product.version=7.00.605.2 710RD
> ro.build.date=三 4月 25 15:10:26 CST 2012


Yea I just read your other post. Everyone has been wondering if it was a leak or not. I figured it was a port since jester and liquid managed to get data working with ics. So what do you have in the works nitsuj?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitsuj17

for the bolt? nothing at the moment....i got a lot going on in terms of viper rom on the inc 4g and inc2/inc s and getting the inc2 sense 3.6 leak out

i might port ukb to the bolt (sense4) and then viper rom if no one else jumps on the sense4 thing first in the next few weeks :0


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Is that test build going to be posted for other developers to get data from to help fix problems in AOSP?


----------



## Liarsenic

nitsuj17 said:


> for the bolt? nothing at the moment....i got a lot going on in terms of viper rom on the inc 4g and inc2/inc s and getting the inc2 sense 3.6 leak out
> 
> i might port ukb to the bolt (sense4) and then viper rom if no one else jumps on the sense4 thing first in the next few weeks :0


Sounds great I hope you release it anyway. You made great roms for the dinc2.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

nitsuj17 said:


> its not a port, its a userdebug (test) rom from april
> 
> ro.build.id=IML74K
> ro.build.display.id=htc_mecha-userdebug 4.0.3 IML74K eng..20120425.150931 test-keys
> ro.aa.project=MECHA_ICS_35_S
> ro.aa.romver=7.00.605.2
> ro.build.description=7.00.605.2 CL370649 test-keys
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon_wwe/htc_mecha/mecha:4.0.3/IML74K/370649.2:userdebug/test-keys
> ro.product.version=7.00.605.2 710RD
> ro.build.date=三 4月 25 15:10:26 CST 2012


So this is HTC test run they did back in April. Better late than never lol. Hopefully skyraider will get something out soon.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76

What would you guys recommend I do?
I need some guidance/opinions from the experts and more informed individuals.
All and any advice is welcomed. (F.Y.I. The Galaxy S3 does not really interest me)

Should I buy a used Galaxy Nexus or wait and see the outcome of ICS on the Thunderbolt?


----------



## bukowski

http://www.teambamf.net/topic/4331-romics-leak-for-htc-mecha-7006052-403-08212012/

there she blows!

(cross post from other thread)


----------



## alekurkudi

So for anyone dl the leak, is it taking forever? lol


----------



## Hellboy

They wasn't kidding when people said it was a large file lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski

i'm on fiber (fios) with a 75/35 plan and i'm looking at 5 hours atm. 20.7k/s









this thing desperately needs a mirror.


----------



## alekurkudi

Hellboy said:


> They wasn't kidding when people said it was a large file lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


haha so true


----------



## jbeastafer

I dont think im going to download the leak, id rather wait for Jesters liquid build to be released. I guess when it rain it pours though, that or conspiracy lol


----------



## heath2805

My PC says 9 hrs till download complete , maybe I'll see it tomorrow ! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alekurkudi

bukowski said:


> i'm on fiber (fios) with a 75/35 plan and i'm looking at 5 hours atm. 20.7k/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing desperately needs a mirror.


Better than me. I'm at 15.9 k/s


----------



## crkdvnm

Got an hour here. Using Internet Download Manager. Hopefully that doesnt kill your server guys but using this gets faster speeds than Chrome


----------



## Hellboy

2% done

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

edit again: died.


----------



## heath2805

Umh 3%?? Zzz....zzz...zzz

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z71kris

Ha i just cancled and will wait for a miror

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alekurkudi

Does anyone know what radio we'll have to be on for this leak?


----------



## jbeastafer

alekurkudi said:


> Does anyone know what radio we'll have to be on for this leak?


It has its own radio I believe


----------



## alekurkudi

jbeastafer said:


> It has its own radio I believe


Oh so I assume you mean it will flash along with the rom?


----------



## jbeastafer

alekurkudi said:


> Oh so I assume you mean it will flash along with the rom?


Yea, basically. It should be pretty good to go once you install it


----------



## heath2805

jbeastafer said:


> It has its own radio I believe


How is that? Radios are installed in hboot separately.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andarre

Just asked to see if it was an RUU or a flashable zip. I'm hoping it's an RUU so we can get new radios also...


----------



## jbeastafer

heath2805 said:


> How is that? Radios are installed in hboot separately.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If its an RUU which I believe it is, it would have it. Otherwise it might not have it


----------



## andarre

Looks like the site just went down, killing my DL along with it... >.<


----------



## BigMace23

I can't even connect to their site to start a download haha... hoping we see a mirror soon


----------



## heath2805

jbeastafer said:


> If its an RUU which I believe it is, it would have it. Otherwise it might not have it


I always thought flashing a RUU would unroot your phone and put you back on stock. Guess ya learn something new everyday

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeastafer

heath2805 said:


> I always thought flashing a RUU would unroot your phone and put you back on stock. Guess ya learn something new everyday
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Make sure its rooted though, some of them aren't and if you get the wrong one you could be unrooted


----------



## crkdvnm

Anyone get it before the site crashed?


----------



## heath2805

jbeastafer said:


> Make sure its rooted though, some of them aren't and if you get the wrong one you could be unrooted


That makes sense thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andarre

crkdvnm said:


> Anyone get it before the site crashed?


Nope, time from post of leak to site crash was about 45 mins and at the speed it was DL'ing, it's highly doubtful anyone got it. I was wondering if anyone could contact ThatDudeButch to see if he could get ihftp (sp?) to mirror it somewhere while the site comes back up. Longshot but worth a try...


----------



## crkdvnm

I had a download manager and i got to 83 percent. if the site gets back up, ill have it in like 5 minutes


----------



## andarre

I was at 31% before it crapped out with IDM...


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I actually checked online in an article about the leak, which said it wasn't a rooted leak just to let you guys know. The article was posted only about 20 minutes or so ago.

It holds TEA....


----------



## andarre

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> I actually checked online in an article about the leak, which said it wasn't a rooted leak just to let you guys know. The article was posted only about 20 minutes or so ago.
> 
> It holds TEA....


According to the original poster and various websites (Droid Life, Android Police, etc.) it is rooted and deodexed. I, for one, wouldn't be downloading it if it wasn't rooted...


----------



## Liarsenic

According to the op here on rootz its deodexed and rooted and all HTC spyware removed.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

andarre said:


> Nope, time from post of leak to site crash was about 45 mins and at the speed it was DL'ing, it's highly doubtful anyone got it. I was wondering if anyone could contact ThatDudeButch to see if he could get ihftp (sp?) to mirror it somewhere while the site comes back up. Longshot but worth a try...


I keep speed reading and cruising threads for a mirror lol Don't look like anyone freaking got it ...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeastafer

i wonder if HTC got their site shut down?? Weird for it to just go down like that


----------



## crkdvnm

jbeastafer said:


> i wonder if HTC got their site shut down?? Weird for it to just go down like that


HTC? It was from TeamBAMF


----------



## Brainfart

I wish someone would reseed it!if they got it! Im soo ready for it LOL


----------



## spiderbolt

Sorry for the dumb ? Here but I missed all the hype didn't even get to look at what the rom was. So my ? Is was it sense 4 or sense 3.6 or whatever we r supposed to b getting


----------



## andarre

spiderbolt said:


> Sorry for the dumb ? Here but I missed all the hype didn't even get to look at what the rom was. So my ? Is was it sense 4 or sense 3.6 or whatever we r supposed to b getting


Sense 3.6... That's not the important part. The important part is that now Devs can work their magic and apply the RIL to AOSP ICS and maybe JB ROMs... That's whats got me hyped about this whole thing.. lol


----------



## spiderbolt

Lol I get that point was just makeing sure I didn't miss ics lol I'm sure we will see something really soon then


----------



## andarre

spiderbolt said:


> Lol I get that point was just makeing sure I didn't miss ics lol I'm sure we will see something really soon then


LOL, no worries man, was just saying what my reason for wanting this is. Selfish, I know...


----------



## twohands

spiderbolt said:


> Lol I get that point was just makeing sure* I didn't miss ics *lol I'm sure we will see something really soon then


It is ics though, not sure if that was clear...


----------



## spiderbolt

I meant ics 4.0 lol even tho ill take 3.6 just to try it but I'm more pumped bout 4.0 only cuz I've been running it on n off for a couple months now n its just cuz smooth n I love the feel of it but maybe ill like 3.6 better Donno haven't even seen


----------



## zandander

You seem to not understand.. Ics IS 4.0... You're thinking of sense 3.6.

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## Liarsenic

zandander said:


> You seem to not understand.. Ics IS 4.0... You're thinking of sense 3.6.
> 
> Sent from the hand of Zeus!


I don't think you do. There is sense 4 and 3.6 both of which are ics builds. We are getting sense 3.6.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Liarsenic said:


> I don't think you do. There is sense 4 and 3.6 both of which are ics builds. We are getting sense 3.6.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


+1, sense 3.6 and 4 are both ICS


----------



## zandander

Touche good sir. How did you get sense 4?? I didn't think the tbolt could handle that lol

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## Liarsenic

zandander said:


> Touche good sir. How did you get sense 4?? I didn't think the tbolt could handle that lol
> 
> Sent from the hand of Zeus!


I never said I had it. Its made for more powerful devices like the one series but that doesn't mean we won't see it.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Liarsenic said:


> I never said I had it. Its made for more powerful devices like the one series but that doesn't mean we won't see it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I love my bolt as much as the next guy, but in my honest opinion I don't think the bolt will be able to handle it very well. I'm not sure how much more resource intensive it is than 3.6, but 4.0 runs iffy on my Rezound at times, and that has three times the processing power. I will say though, greater miracles have been performed on the bolt before. I hope to see it on the bolt.


----------



## Liarsenic

I'm not getting jazzed about 3.6 honestly but I do want to try it out. I prefer aosp most of the time.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Liarsenic said:


> I'm not getting jazzed about 3.6 honestly but I do want to try it out. I prefer aosp most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


As do I. That's the most disappointing thing about the rezound at the moment. AOSP is still pretty jacked up until ICS kernel source drops. I never realized how much I'd give for a CM7 build even. Sense 4 is nice and all, but it still doesn't have the responsive fluidity of AOSP. Using Nova helps a lot though.


----------



## havy15

im just gonna wait for jesters new biuld


----------



## jbeastafer

havy15 said:


> im just gonna wait for jesters new biuld


Me too sense doesn't really catch my attention


----------



## starscream

Super stoked to see the new leak! just out of curiosity.. does this mean we now have RIL or is that still kept from us?


----------



## jld

starscream said:


> Super stoked to see the new leak! just out of curiosity.. does this mean we now have RIL or is that still kept from us?


pretty sure we have it now. but don't take my word for it, i'm an idiot on this stuff. but ONLY this stuff.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Liquid now has the leak and is working hard to get everything fixed up!! Fully working AOSP here we come!


----------



## jld

awesome. i downloaded the leaked ROM but i don't know if i want to install it just yet. how stable is it anyway?


----------



## Armada

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Liquid now has the leak and is working hard to get everything fixed up!! Fully working AOSP here we come!


ICS, Jellybean, AND BEYOND. I'm interested to see if ICS MIUI would function properly.


----------



## havy15

its gonna be great now we should have the ril and now many more builds are going to get released the more the merrier aha


----------



## trapperjohn

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Liquid now has the leak and is working hard to get everything fixed up!! Fully working AOSP here we come!


I appreciate the updated status!

Thank you, 
Bryan


----------



## starscream

jld said:


> awesome. i downloaded the leaked ROM but i don't know if i want to install it just yet. how stable is it anyway?


I had a TON of FC's right off the get go... Like literally every process was stopping. I was determined so I wiped again, re flashed and still had the FC's.. One more try, and everything is running INSANLY smooth! Just needed to let the kernel settle in think.

So far this rom is awesome! Fast and super smooth

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## opjones

opjones said:


> I feel a disturbance in the force, 8/21


It was too strong to ignore.


----------



## spiderbolt

OK so now I'm really confused cuz I know their r two I've builds 3.6 n 4.0. N the leak is 3.6 but does say its the 4.0 n looks a million times diff that jesters build witch also say 4.0.4 so I guess my ? Is that cuz what is the real diff in the two builds outside of data n all that other good stuff


----------



## pakkman12

opjones said:


> It was too strong to ignore.


I was thinking about that last night as I fell asleep.... Weird


----------



## Hellboy

Someone asked if anyone got WiFi tether to work. I have you have to set device to generic ics/jb WLAN 0. Then the usual routing fix and it should work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

spiderbolt said:


> OK so now I'm really confused cuz I know their r two I've builds 3.6 n 4.0. N the leak is 3.6 but does say its the 4.0 n looks a million times diff that jesters build witch also say 4.0.4 so I guess my ? Is that cuz what is the real diff in the two builds outside of data n all that other good stuff


you're confusing the Android version with the Sense version...the latest base version of Android is 4.0, also known as Ice Cream Sandwich. 4.0.4 is an incremental revision of ICS (Android 4.0) which I guess is featured on what was leaked yesterday.

3.6 refers to the version of HTC Sense that the official leak has as an overlay to Android.

so what Team BAMF released yesterday is a Sense 3.6 ROM, based on Android 4.0.4


----------



## Hellboy

spiderbolt said:


> OK so now I'm really confused cuz I know their r two I've builds 3.6 n 4.0. N the leak is 3.6 but does say its the 4.0 n looks a million times diff that jesters build witch also say 4.0.4 so I guess my ? Is that cuz what is the real diff in the two builds outside of data n all that other good stuff


Ok this leak is ics 4.0.3. Then the sense version is 3.6. Which is HTC own twist on the ics os. Is doesn't look like jesters build because his build is based off Google's aosp build which is called vanilla ics. Wheich is its s plain os that tends to run smoother and takes up less space than a sense based os.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

opjones said:


> It was too strong to ignore.


I'm going with that he had inside info...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I miss this thread lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Whaazaap!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

Has there been any reaction from HTC or Verizon as to the leak?

Doug B.


----------



## mrtonk

I want the official official leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

dvgb173 said:


> Has there been any reaction from HTC or Verizon as to the leak?
> 
> Doug B.


I strongly suspect that they read these fora as we're basically providing free beta testing. They'd almost be foolish not to. Then again, given some of the shit they've pushed ota, maybe not.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Why should they really care if the build was leaked. They make no money one way or the other. They got your money when you bought the phone. For all you know HTC themselves leaked it to try and calm the community. I could see them upset if you had to pay for updates but that isn't the case.

I agree that companies like HTC looks at these sites to see what's popular. the bottom bar on sense 3.6 looks a lot like launcher pro and other launchers borrowing from the vanilla look of google os before we got sense, touch wiz, blur.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adderbrew

Hellboy said:


> Why should they really care if the build was leaked. They make no money one way or the other. They got your money when you bought the phone. For all you know HTC themselves leaked it to try and calm the community. I could see them upset if you had to pay for updates but that isn't the case.
> 
> I agree that companies like HTC looks at these sites to see what's popular. the bottom bar on sense 3.6 looks a lot like launcher pro and other launchers borrowing from the vanilla look of google os before we got sense, touch wiz, blur.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I can agree to this. Sadly the leak was much too sluggish for my tastes compared to Liquids variant. Maybe phone companies leak on purpose to spur development that the carriers otherwise condemn?

Sent from my rommed Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

The leak is a rather old build, so hopefully there have been bug fixes and improvements by HTC in the past few months.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Now that I've gone back to liquid ics, I will not use the leak ever lol I couldn't handle how slow or was...I been stalking imoseyon, not really, about a kernel for it. He usually responds promptly, I guess he is busy.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

padraic said:


> The leak is a rather old build, so hopefully there have been bug fixes and improvements by HTC in the past few months.


In manually desensing they leak, I thought about how hard it must be to put all that junk in there and then get it to all work properly. I can't figure out why no manufacturers have made an aosp phone of their own free will, without the nexus label. It's just better.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

I think it was secretly a leak within a leak. Leakception...


----------



## padraic

yo dawg, I heard you liked leaks


----------



## coolsilver

My guess that the NDA any original testers had back in April ran out. By the date I would guess it was 90 or 120 day NDA which if the update hadn't delayed would have covered until the update was released to the public. Just a guess.


----------



## padraic

coolsilver said:


> My guess that the NDA any original testers had back in April ran out. By the date I would guess it was 90 or 120 day NDA which if the update hadn't delayed would have covered until the update was released to the public. Just a guess.


I like this theory.


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> In manually desensing they leak, I thought about how hard it must be to put all that junk in there and then get it to all work properly. I can't figure out why no manufacturers have made an aosp phone of their own free will, without the nexus label. It's just better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


That's simple they want their phone to stand out and is why we have different looks and feels on the phones. You seem to like aosp version of a phone but there are people that likes sense and touch wiz and blur. So if all phones has the same look and feel of an os. It comes down to the physical look of the phone . So they add to the os to give it more eye candy. Like sense you can read all your social media on one screen. Instead of having to go through different individual apps. Then its the look sorry to say stock aosp until ics was boring looking compared to sense and other versions. It's like looking at and old Tandy monochrome display and then looking at a windows 3.1 display. So how it looks is another major factor.

So yeah I think that's why we have sense, touch wiz and so on because people wants diffrent options and looks and vanilla google don't cut it for most and many people don't root their devices.

Will say google hit a homerun with ics look. First time I would rather want aosp over sense. Even though I do like the look of sense weather clock.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDely31

gammaxgoblin said:


> In manually desensing they leak, I thought about how hard it must be to put all that junk in there and then get it to all work properly. I can't figure out why no manufacturers have made an aosp phone of their own free will, without the nexus label. It's just better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


 That's how phone manufacturers brand their phones. Unfortunately I think HTC takes it a little to far. They cram so much useless stuff onto the ROM I can barely tell I'm running ics. My Buddy's RAZR looks & runs great with ICS & blur. That's why most people go for the other phone because all the extra glaze makes the phone slow & buggy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alekurkudi

Quick question, has anyone tried the on screen button mod (posted on xda) for the liquid ics build?


----------



## Obaterista93

alekurkudi said:


> That's simple they want their phone to stand out and is why we have different looks and feels on the phones. You seem to like aosp version of a phone but there are people that likes sense and touch wiz and blur. So if all phones has the same look and feel of an os. It comes down to the physical look of the phone . So they add to the os to give it more eye candy. Like sense you can read all your social media on one screen. Instead of having to go through different individual apps. Then its the look sorry to say stock aosp until ics was boring looking compared to sense and other versions. It's like looking at and old Tandy monochrome display and then looking at a windows 3.1 display. So how it looks is another major factor.
> 
> So yeah I think that's why we have sense, touch wiz and so on because people wants diffrent options and looks and vanilla google don't cut it for most and many people don't root their devices.
> 
> Will say google hit a homerun with ics look. First time I would rather want aosp over sense. Even though I do like the look of sense weather clock.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Hmmm... what company is it that only puts out one type of phone, and they all look the same? iSomething....


----------



## alekurkudi

Obaterista93 said:


> I have, and it seems to be working fine. You have to manually turn down the backlights for your physical buttons though.


I thought it disabled the physical keys...?


----------



## Obaterista93

alekurkudi said:


> I thought it disabled the physical keys...?


It disables the input, meaning when you touch them nothing happens. From there, just go to display/automatic backlight/use custom, then edit other, and set all of the button values from 255(I think) to 0. Save and apply.


----------



## alekurkudi

Obaterista93 said:


> It disables the input, meaning when you touch them nothing happens. From there, just go to display/automatic backlight/use custom, then edit other, and set all of the button values from 255(I think) to 0. Save and apply.


Oh ok then that makes sense. lol So how about to enable the buttons again?


----------



## Obaterista93

alekurkudi said:


> Oh ok then that makes sense. lol So how about to enable the buttons again?


Right next to the DL link for the disable there should be a flashable zip to re-enable them. Reset the button values to 255 under display again.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I get all the things said in the responses, however THEY RUN LIKE CRAP! seriously who wants a second or more delay from bottom press to action then lag.....nobody. they can theme to their hearts content, but they must have a limit on performance impact and they don't, they bog it down so much, it's barely useable. Then they double and triple the processing power and ram to make up for the bog down. Then add more junk, and so on then we all run on the mouse wheel trying to stay caught up, but we just want something that runs good!

And how's this for a brand image: "I love xyz companies android phones, they run really fast and smooth, you should get one!"

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

I remember when this topic was on fire lol now its dead come on guys the official hasn't come out let's keep it going

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly

gammaxgoblin said:


> I get all the things said in the responses, however THEY RUN LIKE CRAP! seriously who wants a second or more delay from bottom press to action then lag.....nobody. they can theme to their hearts content, but they must have a limit on performance impact and they don't, they bog it down so much, it's barely useable. Then they double and triple the processing power and ram to make up for the bog down. Then add more junk, and so on then we all run on the mouse wheel trying to stay caught up, but we just want something that runs good!
> 
> And how's this for a brand image: "I love xyz companies android phones, they run really fast and smooth, you should get one!"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't compare the Thunderbolt Sense ICS experience to real ICS (or JellyBean) on say the Nexus or even S3. On the Nexus with Jellybean, there's barely ever a pause for anything to load. However, ICS AOSP on the Thunderbolt, if done properly, should also be pretty good.

Sense is byfar, the worse of the OEM skins with ICS and beyond. Though that doesnt say much as they're all pretty bad (at least to me), lol. They all basically look like gingerbread still and they've gone to lengths to avoid scaring average users through significant UI changes to things.


----------



## quickdraw86

hmm... there's just under a week left for our official ICS to be released and meet HTC's proposed release date... it's not looking good for the month of august. i hope it's soon though.


----------



## Crewski

Tic toc tic toc.....lol

At least for me I'll be out of the country for the first week of September so I have an extra week before I'm disappointed!!!!


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> hmm... there's just under a week left for our official ICS to be released and meet HTC's proposed release date... it's not looking good for the month of august. i hope it's soon though.


When has a release ever come out on time? If you believe a July August release then I have a certain bridge in a certain city for sale lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

I, for one, would like to hear more about this bridge


----------



## quickdraw86

after i choose and purchase a successor to my bolt, i too am all ears about hellboy's bridge proposal, after all, tolls = new androids!


----------



## havy15

well as long as we got the leak the official should me rolling out anytime soon


----------



## grimez

Just saw the Rhyme and Desire S RUU's drop on HTCDev, isn't the Rhyme that crummy girly phone on Verizon? So that gets official ICS before the flagship 4G device... argh...


----------



## havy15

grimez said:


> Just saw the Rhyme and Desire S RUU's drop on HTCDev, isn't the Rhyme that crummy girly phone on Verizon? So that gets official ICS before the flagship 4G device... argh...


its like there not giving any importance to the bolt like why are you guys making it a last priority?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## grimez

Okay, just as quickly as those RUU's appeared, they seem to have gone. Did anyone else see them posted? They were labeled as region EU and carrier HTC... maybe we will be getting our ICS from HTC directly as rumored before. That would be the ultimate treat (screw you VZW).


----------



## gammaxgoblin

In case you didn't catch it in jesters thread, it was hinted that a jb builds is in the works!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

gammaxgoblin said:


> In case you didn't catch it in jesters thread, it was hinted that a jb builds is in the works!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Hopefully the first of many!

Doug B.


----------



## havy15

gammaxgoblin said:


> In case you didn't catch it in jesters thread, it was hinted that a jb builds is in the works!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


HOPEFULYY THATS TRUE!!!!! ahah


----------



## otter

gammaxgoblin said:


> In case you didn't catch it in jesters thread, it was hinted that a jb builds is in the works!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Do you have a link to his thread? My girlfriend's phone is the thunderbolt. I rooted it many months ago but haven't followed the roms very closely

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

It's over on another android site where his ics build is posted, In that thread. It was just a hint, something to the effect of....if we can get data working in ics, what makes you think we can't get it working on jb...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

otter said:


> Do you have a link to his thread? My girlfriend's phone is the thunderbolt. I rooted it many months ago but haven't followed the roms very closely
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832512


----------



## recDNA

What will come first....vzw ics release of ics fir tbolt or motorola razr hd?


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> What will come first....vzw ics release of ics fir tbolt or motorola razr hd?


only VZW knows the true answer to that...


----------



## havy15

yeah they gotta load their bloat


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> yeah they gotta load their bloat


and they test all updates again themselves (the manufacturers do their own tests) extensively for stability, network compatibility, performance, etc.


----------



## havy15

yeah watch thats gonna take another 2 weeks or asw VZW does it like 2 months







aha


----------



## bukowski

recDNA said:


> What will come first....pigs flying or hell freezing over?


fixed


----------



## havy15

Tomorrow is the Last day of the month hmmmm we will see what happens

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

You already know what will happen .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, pretty much. VZW is going to sit on our update until it starts growing roots into their backside.


----------



## havy15

lol yeah man i can see that happening these people taking forever


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> lol yeah man i can see that happening these people taking forever


yeah, i'm not entirely sure if it's all an attempt to get bolters onto shared plans and new devices or whether VZW is just that slow, either way though, bad deal for us.


----------



## TCM

havy15 said:


> Tomorrow is the Last day of the month hmmmm we will see what happens
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


They missed the Rezound's deadline by a day or two.


----------



## bradg24

I hate to be the P.R. person that runs the facebook feed. Dang they are filled with ICS desire rhyme and Thunderbolt stuff. The pitch forks and torches are already out, the people are pissed.. HTC is talking out of there rear saying.. We are working with Verizon to release your update.. We are workind hard to.finish, as soon as we can we will give you the information on the update... Bla bla bla..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

bradg24 said:


> I hate to be the P.R. person that runs the facebook feed. Dang they are filled with ICS desire rhyme and Thunderbolt stuff. The pitch forks and torches are already out, the people are pissed.. HTC is talking out of there rear saying.. We are working with Verizon to release your update.. We are workind hard to.finish, as soon as we can we will give you the information on the update... Bla bla bla..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


thats just bs for saying we are just gonna make you guys wait till we want to release it


----------



## havy15

TCM said:


> They missed the Rezound's deadline by a day or two.


if thats the case then we shall wait but everyone is pretty much met their limit this is such poor customer satisfaction from htc and verizon but mostly from htc very poor


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> if thats the case then we shall wait but everyone is pretty much met their limit this is such poor customer satisfaction from htc and verizon but mostly from htc very poor


well, our gingerbread wait was absurd, especially considering that the thunderbolt was still very much a flagship device at the time. as far as ICS, the leak proves that HTC was on track with putting together our update and mostly honest in their FB correspondence with TB owners. i blame VZW for this ICS debacle.


----------



## Hellboy

Unless you have a nexus device then nothing ever releases on time. Amazing how when an.update hits it seems that people forgets the long wait and delays waiting on the update when they start looking for the next update in the works. Just be happy that we have a leak and devs are working on this leak to make it better. It would be nice to have an official build but what we have so far is better than nothing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

you're right hellboy, at least we have something. the problem is not so much the long wait for the update, but more the fact that HTC will delay the release of source for it for at least 90 days after it comes out. so, ever after the official thunderbolt ICS release, development will STILL be held hostage to a degree. it's frustrating.


----------



## Nimbus79

well todays the day... wonder if we can speed this up any by making a scene in their stores over the weekend. If this isn't done by Tuesday I'm seriously considering walking in and demanding a new device free... this is BS and enough is enough.


----------



## Hellboy

They don't owe you anything. You walk in to a store and demand a new device because you don't have ics yet. They will laugh you right out the front door. I know I would lol

This is nothing new with updates. This shows you that your next device should be a nexus.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

exactly. no device besides a nexus is guaranteed any software version besides what it shipped with. it doesn't seem fair, but it's true.


----------



## mprunner78

Nimbus79 said:


> well todays the day... wonder if we can speed this up any by making a scene in their stores over the weekend. If this isn't done by Tuesday I'm seriously considering walking in and demanding a new device free... this is BS and enough is enough.


 I love my tbolt, i have had zero issues with it and i bought this phone thinking it would survive at least 3 updates so I agree if ICS is not on the thunderbolt by Saturday I am going to ask to trade my thunderbolt for galaxy nexus VZN has held this up long enough. I don't mean to sound like a brat because i am very thankful for the leak and devs but for a 4g flagship device Verizon and HTC took a customer service sh*t on the tbolt and its owners and hellboy is right VZN and HTC doesn't owe us anything....however, even if you get a nexus device VZN holds up the updates..the VZN galaxy nexus is just now getting jelly bean almost a month and a half later which is horrible for a pure Google device and VZN is to blame just as it is for the tbolt updates ...so does VZN owe us NO..but they should allow us a really good deal on another device because the can't manage to get an update together in 6 or so months

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Is there something wrong with your thunderbolt?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, unless you have a documented history of issues with your bolt, or an existing hardware problem, you won't be able to get another device simply because you're dissatisfied with the wait on the ICS update.


----------



## yarly

It could always be worse, you could be stuck on a bionic, charge or whatever LTE phone LG came out with at the time for their first.


----------



## Hellboy

Surely you jest yarly lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

Fixed it.


yarly said:


> It could always be worse, you could be stuck on a Froyo like a lot of devices that never see any android version updates. Much less two.


----------



## bradg24

This is the first time I ever had to wait for a update from the manufacture. I had a Droid X all we did is wait for P3Droid. He had the leak and it was already rooted. He was like a rockstar back then for that. We even had like 4 or 5 versions gb before the real release from Verizon. So this kinda sucks..lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

bradg24 said:


> This is the first time I ever had to wait for a update from the manufacture. I had a Droid X all we did is wait for P3Droid. He had the leak and it was already rooted. He was like a rockstar back then for that. We even had like 4 or 5 versions gb before the real release from Verizon. So this kinda sucks..lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The thunderbolt had several gingerbread leaks before the the actual one from Verizon came. It's not something unique to the Droid x or Motorola phones.


----------



## bradg24

yarly said:


> The thunderbolt had several gingerbread leaks before the the actual one from Verizon came. It's not something unique to the Droid x or Motorola phones.


True. But my point was were are them now? Guess we don't have that "inside person" anymore.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

bradg24 said:


> True. But my point was were are them now? Guess we don't have that "inside person" anymore.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


HTC threatened all of their soak testers with legal action if they leaked any of their software.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

bradg24 said:


> True. But my point was were are them now? Guess we don't have that "inside person" anymore.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


There was one last week.


----------



## techspecs

Liarsenic said:


> HTC threatened all of their soak testers with legal action if they leaked any of their software.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That was always the case though. There are NDAs in place routinely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

techspecs said:


> That was always the case though. There are NDAs in place routinely.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


True. This release has to be one of the most locked down releases I've ever heard of. Maybe if they push back the ota we'll end up getting a leak based off what they are about to release.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

So when is HTC going to make a Nexus phone?


----------



## padraic

keeverw said:


> So when is HTC going to make a Nexus phone?


They actually made the very first one.


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> They don't owe you anything. You walk in to a store and demand a new device because you don't have ics yet. They will laugh you right out the front door. I know I would lol
> 
> This is nothing new with updates. This shows you that your next device should be a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


When Nexus gets data. reception at least as good as my tbolt I will!


----------



## keeverw

recDNA said:


> When Nexus gets data. reception at least as good as my tbolt I will!


I hear that!
I had a Gnex for a couple of weeks. Put the latest Liquid AOSP rom on it, and it was very nice. 
But I can't use a phone with bad reception, so I'm back on my Tbolt, even with it's frankenstein RIL it locks onto a signal much better than the Gnex, at least in my area.


----------



## keeverw

padraic said:


> They actually made the very first one.


I was about to ask who made the first one.

Well, they need to make another.


----------



## techspecs

keeverw said:


> I hear that!
> I had a Gnex for a couple of weeks. Put the latest Liquid AOSP rom on it, and it was very nice.
> But I can't use a phone with bad reception, so I'm back on my Tbolt, even with it's frankenstein RIL it locks onto a signal much better than the Gnex, at least in my area.


A new radio just leaked. Much better signal. FWIW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

> havy15, on 30 August 2012 - 08:57 PM, said:
> if thats the case then we shall wait but everyone is pretty much met their limit this is such poor customer satisfaction from htc and verizon but mostly from htc very poor
> 
> 
> 
> well, our gingerbread wait was absurd, especially considering that the thunderbolt was still very much a flagship device at the time. as far as ICS, the leak proves that HTC was on track with putting together our update and mostly honest in their FB correspondence with TB owners. i blame VZW for this ICS debacle.
Click to expand...

What if HTC is just saying it is goin to be done by its nowhere close ?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

Well that's safe to assume. I like to think they had it done and then they found a major bug that put it on hold till it gets fixed. We seen with this leak that it can run so doubt they would pull the plug now. We just need to relax and wait. Notching and griping isn't going to get it to us any sooner. Too many people are blowing fuses over something silly. I would hope they have more important things in their lives that would warrant their attention than a phone is update lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

techspecs said:


> A new radio just leaked. Much better signal. FWIW.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That is good to know.


----------



## trapperjohn

techspecs said:


> A new radio just leaked. Much better signal. FWIW.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hi, 
Do you have a link to it? 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## techspecs

Sorry, should have made clear I was thread jacking there. I was referring to the galaxy nexus because the person I was responding to said he left the nexus due to poor signal. Still want it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

"@HTCUSA @DickieRomans we didn't set the deadline, you did. Times up unless you want that market share to slide even further!"

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah market shares sliding due to not releasing an update to an outdated phone. Now that's funny.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

i guess he is implying less people will be buying HTC phones in the future.

but still, the customer's bullying the company always seems like it does more harm than good.


----------



## recDNA

techspecs said:


> A new radio just leaked. Much better signal. FWIW.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Are 3g and 4g reception better than tbolt? Operating systems are just fluff if you have no signal.


----------



## keeverw

recDNA said:


> Are 3g and 4g reception better than tbolt? Operating systems are just fluff if you have no signal.


Not unless they have improved significantly.


----------



## quickdraw86

trapperjohn said:


> Hi,
> Do you have a link to it?
> Thanks,
> Bryan


 http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/33261-


----------



## opjones

Looking like the 2nd week in sept.


----------



## Hellboy

More like November

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Hellboy said:


> Yeah market shares sliding due to not releasing an update to an outdated phone. Now that's funny.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


They def lost me as a returning customer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mprunner78

Ok guys just got off the phone with Verizon the lady said she has no release date for ICS and the thunderbolt and that they will NOT replace a phone due to software update...she told me if I have an issue with the time and update that I will have to contact HTC. So it sounds like HTC is on their own and it might be an htcdev thing but this was only customer service not tech support

And this isn't meant to scare or bullish*t anyone just keeping ya'll informed

Just got off the phone with HTC and was told "sit tight it will not be long for the ics update the computers are revving up.."

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

The day I listen to VZW customer service's answers on software updates is the day that pigs fly.


----------



## heath2805

mprunner78 said:


> Ok guys just got off the phone with Verizon the lady said she has no release date for ICS and the thunderbolt and that they will NOT replace a phone due to software update...she told me if I have an issue with the time and update that I will have to contact HTC. So it sounds like HTC is on their own and it might be an htcdev thing but this was only customer service not tech support
> 
> And this isn't meant to scare or bullish*t anyone just keeping ya'll informed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Yeah most of them know nothing when you ask them questions. And try to bs their way outa a conversation anyway , hoping & praying that their shift ends soon lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mprunner78

Just got off the phone with HTC and was told "sit tight it will not be long for the ics update the computers are revving up.."

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

mprunner78 said:


> Just got off the phone with HTC and was told "sit tight it will not be long for the ics update the computers are revving up.."
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


They been saying that for the past month.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

mprunner78 said:


> Just got off the phone with HTC and was told "sit tight it will not be long for the ics update the computers are revving up.."
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


If thousands of people were frustrated with you, what would you say? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> If thousands of people were frustrated with you, what would you say? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Umm blame apple and their lawsuits









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andarre

Hellboy said:


> Umm blame apple and their lawsuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


LOL! This!! For sure!


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Umm blame apple and their lawsuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## techspecs

osuron07 said:


> If thousands of people were frustrated with you, what would you say? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I would say that a three musketeers bar is not a sprinkle and that you're making a mockery of our self serve policy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i don't take what HTC and VZW reps say very seriously, most of them can't tell their head from their other end anyway. i'll just wait until the update actually comes, that's all one can really do anyway. in the future though, i'll never buy another HTC phone, that's for sure. i like the hardware and durability, but the 90 days to release source is ridiculous.


----------



## mprunner78

osuron07 said:


> If thousands of people were frustrated with you, what would you say? Lol
> 
> Very true
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

> osuron07, on 31 August 2012 - 03:02 PM, said:
> 
> If thousands of people were frustrated with you, what would you say? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki
> 
> 
> 
> Umm blame apple and their lawsuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Saw somewhere if ford thought like apple he would sue any car with a steering wheel smh lol

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## jld

quickdraw86 said:


> i don't take what HTC and VZW reps say very seriously, most of them can't tell their head from their other end anyway. i'll just wait until the update actually comes, that's all one can really do anyway. in the future though, i'll never buy another HTC phone, that's for sure. i like the hardware and durability, but the 90 days to release source is ridiculous.


does it ever reach a full 90 days? the rezound already got their kernal released, and they got ICS only a month ago...


----------



## quickdraw86

jld said:


> does it ever reach a full 90 days? the rezound already got their kernal released, and they got ICS only a month ago...


it certainly has reached 90 days in the past, and HTC has published statements that reinforce their stance on a 90 day window for source release. in the case of the rezound, HTC actually tried to appease users with a speedy source release, but per their interpretation of GPLv2, they could have delayed up to 90 days. i just hope that our kernel source is complete when it's published. when HTC released source for the amaze, the source didn't include the wlan driver...


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> Yeah market shares sliding due to not releasing an update to an outdated phone. Now that's funny.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's not outdated, the upgrade cycle is too quick.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> Umm blame apple and their lawsuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Read an article that says Samsung holds 10% of all LTE patents, and has chosen to forego a patent suit against the iPad and is waiting for 
The LTE IPHONE to launch and will then sue for patent infringement.

I would dance naked if they won an injunction lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Read an article that says Samsung holds 10% of all LTE patents, and has chosen to forego a patent suit against the iPad and is waiting for
> The LTE IPHONE to launch and will then sue for patent infringement.
> 
> I would dance naked if they won an injunction lol


dance naked huh? strange way to celebrate lol. yeah, i've seen that, and have also read that the samsung and apple CEOs are having conversations about the patent war between them. i hope they work something out personally. though i don't care for apple, i'd rather see both companies compete on the basis of who has a better product instead of who owns the best patent portfolio. just my opinion.


----------



## Hellboy

It's out dated Verizon doesn't even sell it anymore

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> It's out dated Verizon doesn't even sell it anymore
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


So last year's car model is outdated and shouldn't be supported? My one year old computer shouldn't be supported? My child is not a baby anymore, so it shouldn't be supported?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> dance naked huh? strange way to celebrate lol. yeah, i've seen that, and have also read that the samsung and apple CEOs are having conversations about the patent war between them. i hope they work something out personally. though i don't care for apple, i'd rather see both companies compete on the basis of who has a better product instead of who owns the best patent portfolio. just my opinion.


Apple is the evil troll threatening the villagers and must be slain!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Apple is the evil troll threatening the villagers and must be slain!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


hahaha. actually, i think android benefits in some ways from apple's existence. competition with apple pushes google and android manufacturers to innovate and integrate new designs, functions, ideas, and technology into devices. IMO, the dramatic change to android's UI in ICS was android's answer to iOS. competion between companies has spurred innovation forward throughout history. as long as apple is in the mobile business, we can expect progressively better android devices as google strives to bring our consumer dollars their (and their manufacturer's) way and out of the hands of apple.


----------



## quickdraw86

another serving of pure bs from HTC regarding our update:

http://androidcommunity.com/htc-confirms-no-ics-for-htc-thunderbolt-this-month-20120831/


----------



## Liarsenic

Samsung did infringe on apples patents on purpose because they new if they didn't they wouldn't stand a chance against them. They also knew they would make enough in the long run to pay for the lawsuits and still innovate enough that they wouldn't have to continue to steal ideas from apple. Happens in technology all the time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> So last year's car model is outdated and shouldn't be supported? My one year old computer shouldn't be supported? My child is not a baby anymore, so it shouldn't be supported?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


compare apple's to apple's. Really your going to bring up babies in this? That's weak and lame.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

I'm glad this thread is rolling again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> My child is not a baby anymore, so it shouldn't be supported?


babies? google may be planning to upgrade the standard diaper to an android-powered, self-changing one soon, but the bad news is that the android diaper will probably get ICS before the thunderbolt! lololol
how'd babies get involved in this?


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> compare apple's to apple's. Really your going to bring up babies in this? That's weak and lame.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Actually no, humans are just another species, no better.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> babies? google may be planning to upgrade the standard diaper to an android-powered, self-changing one soon, but the bad news is that the android diaper will probably get ICS before the thunderbolt! lololol
> how'd babies get involved in this?


New phone= baby, old phone= child. Cuz phones are old they don't deserve attention apparently. Doesn't hold for phones or babies.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Actually no, humans are just another species, no better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


now you're sounding less like neo and more like agent smith.


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> New phone= baby, old phone= child. Cuz phones are old they don't deserve attention apparently. Doesn't hold for phones or babies.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


whether it holds for phones, debatable. babies, indeed, no.


----------



## number5toad

Liarsenic said:


> Samsung did infringe on apples patents on purpose because they new if they didn't they wouldn't stand a chance against them. They also knew they would make enough in the long run to pay for the lawsuits and still innovate enough that they wouldn't have to continue to steal ideas from apple. Happens in technology all the time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah

if you paid attention at all to the evidence presented at the trial, there were some incredibly clear patterns of Samsung directly apeing Apple - especially on their design patterns - for no reason at all, other than laziness or a desire to look more like an iPhone.


----------



## recDNA

Yup, Samsung even copied Apple's poor signal reception.


----------



## Liarsenic

The CEO said in a memo for them to go ahead with designs that mimicked iPhones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

number5toad said:


> yeah
> 
> if you paid attention at all to the evidence presented at the trial, there were some incredibly clear patterns of Samsung directly apeing Apple - especially on their design patterns - for no reason at all, other than laziness or a desire to look more like an iPhone.


Can't own rounded corners, shiny black finish and square icons!

I have applied for a patent on the circle btw

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

they weren't sued for any of those things


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Liarsenic said:


> The CEO said in a memo for them to go ahead with designs that mimicked iPhones.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sooooo, anyone consider that bamf was sitting on the leak and when ics data was made to work, they figured, oh well let's release it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

number5toad said:


> they weren't sued for any of those things


So what aspect of the "iconic" design did Samsung steal? (And I've seen the Nokia sketches of a device that looks just like the iPhone that predated the concept by years) and why am I defending android in an android forum?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> now you're sounding less like neo and more like agent smith.


Apple is agent Smith, android is neo!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Can't own rounded corners, shiny black finish and square icons!
> 
> I have applied for a patent on the circle btw
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


while that may be true, and to a certain extent a phone looks like a phone, it's awfully hard to dispute samsung's copyright infringement on apple designs when internal samsung correspondence has surfaced in court in which the CEO of samsung directs his designers to directly emulate apple devices. the degree to which samsung copied apple is down to the physical dimensions used by apple products in some cases, and has been proven to be hardly a coincidence. and, you're not defending android in an android forum, but samsung in an android forum.


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Apple is agent Smith, android is neo!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


apple can't be agent smith! agent smith escaped the confines of his role in the matrix, whereas apple's technology remains firmly boxed in.


----------



## Shadow Death

No, the engineer from apple's processor design team us Agent Smith and he left the confines of apple for amd

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Check this out. The dinc2 users happened to get an ics leak the exact same day as us. Anyone find that odd?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> Check this out. The dinc2 users happened to get an ics leak the exact same day as us. Anyone find that odd?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah. it's really odd... maybe HTC leaked deliberately to appease users that the update was in progress when they realized they couldn't meet their deadline. anyone's guess i suppose.


----------



## Liarsenic

If that's the case they made themselves look really bad. That leak is total crap I don't care what anyone says.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> If that's the case they made themselves look really bad. That leak is total crap I don't care what anyone says.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yup, agree. i'm back on thundershed and OBJDuBDEPRIVATION after running the leak and roms based on it.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> apple can't be agent smith! agent smith escaped the confines of his role in the matrix, whereas apple's technology remains firmly boxed in.


But like apple he took others and made them his own.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> But like apple he took others and made them his own.


isn't that a samsung technique? lol


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> while that may be true, and to a certain extent a phone looks like a phone, it's awfully hard to dispute samsung's copyright infringement on apple designs when internal samsung correspondence has surfaced in court in which the CEO of samsung directs his designers to directly emulate apple devices. the degree to which samsung copied apple is down to the physical dimensions used by apple products in some cases, and has been proven to be hardly a coincidence. and, you're not defending android in an android forum, but samsung in an android forum.


The bottom, as far as I'm concerned, is Apple didn't invent much of anything in the iPhone. HTC, and other companies had already made touchscreen phones. Apps existed on Symbian, and the pc, before the iPhone. Icons existed, Bluetooth existed, it all already existed. Aside from a few small proprietary innovations, they shouldn't own patents on much of anything phone related. And since they shouldn't own the patents, the frivolous and pretty lawsuits should be thrown out. (For the record they didn't invent the idea of putting music in a device either, they were called ringtones)

And the worst thing about the iPhone, all the damn lemmings...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> isn't that a samsung technique? lol


\
They learned it from apple.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> isn't that a samsung technique? lol


Watch the Steve jobs retrospective with the myth buster guys, it clearly illustrated that Apple was not an inventor, they took existing products and modified them. Their whole company is built on what they now accuse others of!
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> \
> They learned it from apple.


+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i agree. many of apple's patents shouldn't have been granted in the first place, but they were. the fact is, the heads of both companies realize how ridiculous the patent war is, and hopefully there will be a final resolution soon. but samsung still blatantly kanged apple.


----------



## Hellboy

Still they may have "borrowed" a few things but kinda hard for anyone to mistake an s3 for an iphone when in chrome letters it says samsung below the ear speaker. You would have to be a complete moron to pick one up and say look at this cool iphone lol.

everyone copies one another. You see it in car companies. Look at the dodge pt cruiser and the chevy HHR. Might I add designed by the same guy lol. Chevy bribed him to come to their side to make a car to compete with the pt.


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> Watch the Steve jobs retrospective with the myth buster guys, it clearly illustrated that Apple was not an inventor, they took existing products and modified them. Their whole company is built on what they now accuse others of!
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Remember the old saying do as I say not as i do lol.


----------



## havy15

Welp I'm still on jmod lol

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## Hellboy

havy15 said:


> Welp I'm still on jmod lol
> 
> sent from my jmod'd bolt


Sorry to hear that lol.


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> Welp I'm still on jmod lol
> 
> sent from my jmod'd bolt


jester makes great roms, i don't think anyone would say he didn't. i would just prefer not to have to cut all the stuff he adds out of the rom zip before flashing it. i've used every thunderbolt rom he made, and liked them too. i just wish he'd make some of the jmodding into a flashable zip to save me some trouble lol.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah people likes barebones and more than likely want what you think are needed they won't like it. I agree he should make it a seperate zip file but don't think I seen a person that likes what he puts in to be honest.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Yeah people likes barebones and more than likely want what you think are needed they won't like it. I agree he should make it a seperate zip file but don't think I seen a person that likes what he puts in to be honest.


yeah. like i've said before, i'm an app maniac. i have particular apps i like for things. ex. he included some third party gallery app in one of his roms (jellyblur IIRC), though that app was alright, i prefer quickpic, so i had to delete the included one because at the point i added quickpic, there was the standard AOSP gallery, a third party take on the ICS gallery baked in, and quickpic, which i added. how many galleries does one need!? hahaha.


----------



## number5toad

gammaxgoblin said:


> So what aspect of the "iconic" design did Samsung steal? (And I've seen the Nokia sketches of a device that looks just like the iPhone that predated the concept by years) and why am I defending android in an android forum?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


no offense or anything but I'm not eager to discuss this lawsuit with people who didn't follow it

there's no shortage of actual information from the trial available if you're really interested and not just looking for an Apple pile-on

and like quickdraw said, you're defending one manufacturer, not the OS. Motorola and HTC avoided lawsuits on these design patents, and Google isn't even implicated.


----------



## jimmyco2008

How terrible is that, though. Google supplied Apple and iOS with Google Maps, a search engine and YouTube. Samsung manufactures a bunch of the iPhone's components. But here Apple goes screwing them over because they can go anywhere for whatever they need. But Google and Samsung are the bad guys, sure.

Bleh.


----------



## osuron07

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah. like i've said before, i'm an app maniac. i have particular apps i like for things. ex. he included some third party gallery app in one of his roms (jellyblur IIRC), though that app was alright, i prefer quickpic, so i had to delete the included one because at the point i added quickpic, there was the standard AOSP gallery, a third party take on the ICS gallery baked in, and quickpic, which i added. how many galleries does one need!? hahaha.


I really don't see why he is so popular to some people? Functionality/performance of his/liquids ics rom, the main part, seem to be on liquids shoulders.. Besides bloating and build prop edits, what more does he do? This isn't an attack, this is general curiosity, because if you ask any questions in the thread on xda, it's always "liquid is working".

Figured I should probably add this, this is a discussion, so keep your cool, don't be the guy that blows off steam because I don't worship the guy/team, I'll just ignore you.


----------



## quickdraw86

osuron07 said:


> I really don't see why he is so popular to some people? Functionality/performance of his/liquids ics rom, the main part, seem to be on liquids shoulders.. Besides bloating and build prop edits, what more does he do? This isn't an attack, this is general curiosity, because if you ask any questions in the thread on xda, it's always "liquid is working".
> 
> Figured I should probably add this, this is a discussion, so keep your cool, don't be the guy that blows off steam because I don't worship the guy/team, I'll just ignore you.


well, you're entitled to your opinion. jester is one of a few remaining teamliquid members, others left. liquid doesn't post often. teamliquid roms are usually presented by others. liquid and nocoast have been the primary developers of team efforts, besides liquid ICS mecha, which is a culmination of hours and hours of liquid's work. i see jester as a developer that likes to take stable bases built by others (ex. jellyblur/workshed, liquid ICS/liquid, and various desensed roms) and tweak them to his liking. if jester's additions to roms aren't to users' liking, they can remove them, but they don't have to run his work. jester builds roms around his tastes and what he thinks is best. he adds apps he enjoys and that he thinks work well for a complete package. other devs prefer barebones. one of jester's largest contributions to liquid ICS is convincing liquid to continue working on it, liquid had quit, but now wants to finish it.


----------



## Liarsenic

I agree with you quickdraw. If you dont like the way he sets a rom up then don't use it. That's pretty simple to do I think. I can't believe that so many people have to get on here and constantly whine about how he puts apps into the roms he makes. Since none of you seem to know this he doesn't make them system apps so that they can be uninstalled very easily. Still the easiest thing to do instead of complaining about it all the freaking time is to just not flash it.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Liarsenic said:


> I agree with you quickdraw. If you dont like the way he sets a rom up then don't use it. That's pretty simple to do I think. I can't believe that so many people have to get on here and constantly whine about how he puts apps into the roms he makes. Since none of you seem to know this he doesn't make them system apps so that they can be uninstalled very easily. Still the easiest thing to do instead of complaining about it all the freaking time is to just not flash it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I agree....he's one of the only few devs still around on the bolt. Like Quickdraw and Liarscenic said, if you don't like his builds , don't run them. I know your expressing your opinion, but IMO your just starting drama. So whats the since in complaining???

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Just as I expected would happen, no one explained what he actually does (other than adding apps?) like I was asking, not attacking, and just went into "he's a dev so you should be happy" mode. I'm dropping this now because my question isn't being taken the way I wanted (except maybe by quickdraw) and I want this thread to stay open.


----------



## bradg24

osuron07 said:


> Just as I expected would happen, no one explained what he actually does (other than adding apps?) like I was asking, not attacking, and just went into "he's a dev so you should be happy" mode. I'm dropping this now because my question isn't being taken the way I wanted (except maybe by quickdraw) and I want this thread to stay open.


It's the same way others just port roms and not build them. We don't know how much time it takes any dev to get any port or fresh build. They all need tweeked or debugged. So what we see on the service it could be just add these apps and tweek this. But we are not there to see what ealse happens. That's the difference between team builds and building by yourself. If anyone can build we are very excited to see what they can port or produce.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

osuron07 said:


> Just as I expected would happen, no one explained what he actually does (other than adding apps?) like I was asking, not attacking, and just went into "he's a dev so you should be happy" mode. I'm dropping this now because my question isn't being taken the way I wanted (except maybe by quickdraw) and I want this thread to stay open.


Idk what your trying to ask . If you think all he does is add apps to roms, than your wrong. Jester has built many roms already. He is still considered a dev, even if most of his roms are built off other bases. So what are you asking?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

osuron07 said:


> Just as I expected would happen, no one explained what he actually does (other than adding apps?) like I was asking, not attacking, and just went into "he's a dev so you should be happy" mode. I'm dropping this now because my question isn't being taken the way I wanted (except maybe by quickdraw) and I want this thread to stay open.


I think quickdraw covered it.
My take is Jester is the public face for these builds. Seems like Liquid limits his direct contact.
And really, who can blame him.

Doug B.


----------



## Liarsenic

dvgb173 said:


> I think quickdraw covered it.
> My take is Jester is the public face for these builds. Seems like Liquid limits his direct contact.
> And really, who can blame him.
> 
> Doug B.


With all the whining it won't be long before there is no more liquid ics. Jester is getting tired of it too.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Liarsenic said:


> With all the whining it won't be long before there is no more liquid ics. Jester is getting tired of it too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I know right? What's the purpose of it. Some people just aren't thankful!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Good news! ...Nits is looking into getting data working on his ported 4.0 sense http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31075828

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

dvgb173 said:


> With all the whining it won't be long before there is no more liquid ics. Jester is getting tired of it too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I asked what he does not why he does it. This is exactly why I said I'm dropping it, people see what they want to see in the question and then go into their protect the dev mode. I asked what I asked based on observation, it was not over the top and I believe a fair question. I'm sorry but I do not share this "do not question anything about a dev" mentality like so many do. I respect them definitely, but if I have a genuine question, I will ask.


----------



## osuron07

heath2805 said:


> Good news! ...Nits is looking into getting data working on his ported 4.0 sense http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=31075828
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Looking forward to this, I forgot all about him mentioning he would consider this!


----------



## heath2805

osuron07 said:


> This is what I'm concluding on too.
> 
> I asked what he does not why he does it. This is exactly why I said I'm dropping it, people see what they want to see in the question and then go into their protect the dev mode. I asked what I asked based on observation, it was not over the top and I believe a fair question. I'm sorry but I do not share this "do not question anything about a dev" mentality like so many do. I respect them definitely, but if I have a genuine question, I will ask.


Its ok to express your opinion ...Everyone is untitled to one. Like Liarscenic said, if people keep complaining we might lose what we have. I'm not saying your complaining, but other people may see it in a different perspective. Anyways! Awesome news about the Sense 4.0 port. Gotta hand it to Nits! AWESOME DEV!!
Edit: Damn typos! Entitled ** lol
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

osuron07 said:


> This is what I'm concluding on too.
> 
> I asked what he does not why he does it. This is exactly why I said I'm dropping it, people see what they want to see in the question and then go into their protect the dev mode. I asked what I asked based on observation, it was not over the top and I believe a fair question. I'm sorry but I do not share this "do not question anything about a dev" mentality like so many do. I respect them definitely, but if I have a genuine question, I will ask.


I'm not saying you're complaining but if you have a question about his work then you should ask him. He responds to his messages and you can get him on Google + easily enough if you want the real answer. Pretty anything anyone has to say about his work is mere speculation and their own opinion.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Liarsenic said:


> I'm not saying you're complaining but if you have a question about his work then you should ask him. He responds to his messages and you can get him on Google + easily enough if you want the real answer. Pretty anything anyone has to say about his work is mere speculation and their own opinion.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I understand, it just seemed like such a basic question, I figured anyone who followed his thread on xda more than me could answer it. I figured 1, maybe two replies and things would move on. I never would've thought it would have progressed even this far, which is why I want to drop it because if it grabs any more attention, a die hard fan-boy is sure to see it, rant, and the thread get the mods attention over a question that was never an attack. Like I said, the question was just based on observation, I thought it would be received differently because of that, I didn't voice my own opinions in that question.

I really need to proof read more.. I think I've edited this like 4 times because I can't spell ha.


----------



## quickdraw86

y'know, osuron's question was totally legitimate. he was simply curious as to SPjester's contribution level to liquid ICS, which is understandable since there isn't available source for that rom, and, as such, no way to view commits, notes, etc. that would shed light on the specific work being done to the rom and who's doing that work. the only posts i take issue with are some of those posted in the official thread. half of the posts there are general whining, ex. "why doesn't x work" or "how do i get x app working, it worked on x rom" or better yet "when is the update coming?" stuff like that has cost us quality developers in the past.


----------



## Obaterista93

I think this thread needs a hug. We may have hurt its feelings.


----------



## andarre

Obaterista93 said:


> I think this thread needs a hug. We may have hurt its feelings.


Whatever, it was too needy anyway...


----------



## NickxxSfk

Change the title from ICS to JB lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

osuron07 said:


> I understand, it just seemed like such a basic question, I figured anyone who followed his thread on xda more than me could answer it. I figured 1, maybe two replies and things would move on. I never would've thought it would have progressed even this far, which is why I want to drop it because if it grabs any more attention, a die hard fan-boy is sure to see it, rant, and the thread get the mods attention over a question that was never an attack. Like I said, the question was just based on observation, I thought it would be received differently because of that, I didn't voice my own opinions in that question.
> 
> I really need to proof read more.. I think I've edited this like 4 times because I can't spell ha.


Although I understand why you felt the need to defend yourself, your question was legitimate and there's been far more trite and obvious questions asked all the time that don't generate nearly as much fuss. Anyways, I can for my own experiences tell you what Jester knows is limited as he does not know how to compile a kernel, which is actually easier than many would think to do (besides there being a tutorial to do it in the development forum). I say that as a fact based on previous conversations, not as any sort of insult.

If you're happy with what he puts out, by all means use it. If you want to haggle over what someone knows or doesn't know, then this is just what I can tell you about the guy and that he's most likely just putting all those extra apps into the ROM and whatever else one does that does not require building from the source and someone else is doing the compiling, commits and such.


----------



## mooneyspam

For people who did question what was going on with Jester and Liquid. I know some people wanted to try out Liquid's build and all. Basically it seems as there will be 2 builds released. A basic, stock version released by Liquid. After that Jester is going to rebuild it his way with mods and everything so that people can try out both and just see which build fits them better ^^ I feel like i check these threads every hour, impatiently waiting. I can't wait to see how the builds turn out.


----------



## heath2805

Looks like Newt's gonna release Sense 4.0 soon! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846019

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

That's good news. Wonder if its built off the leak?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

yarly said:


> Although I understand why you felt the need to defend yourself, your question was legitimate and there's been far more trite and obvious questions asked all the time that don't generate nearly as much fuss. Anyways, I can for my own experiences tell you what Jester knows is limited as he does not know how to compile a kernel, which is actually easier than many would think to do (besides there being a tutorial to do it in the development forum). I say that as a fact based on previous conversations, not as any sort of insult.
> 
> If you're happy with what he puts out, by all means use it. If you want to haggle over what someone knows or doesn't know, then this is just what I can tell you about the guy and that he's most likely just putting all those extra apps into the ROM and whatever else one does that does not require building from the source and someone else is doing the compiling, commits and such.


I appreciate your and quickdraw's responses, I was generally curious based on replies in that thread and due to the ROM name being liquid/jester. Like quickdraw said, without a source, it's hard to see who's doing what.

As for the kernel compiling, just adding in the init.d and uevent into twisted's source from liquids and getting data to work took me like 3 days after a whole bunch of googling, trying to get things setup, and little help from twisted. I first tried it doing it manually, then after a lot of frustration I just used his build script lol. I thought I partially understood linux until I attempted that, now I feel like I know nothing.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> That's good news. Wonder if its built off the leak?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Gotta be a port. Hope it has a better kernel than the leak had.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Sorry but it just seems like liquid is throwing jester a bone. It just seems like he takes liquids roms and adds the apps he personally likes on there and calls it his own. I just have a funny feeling people are being duped by jesters builds. I could be wrong.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Gotta be a port. Hope it has a better kernel than the leak had.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 if it does he must of made one as have heard of no one making one yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Sorry but it just seems like liquid is throwing jester a bone. It just seems like he takes liquids roms and adds the apps he personally likes on there and calls it his own. I just have a funny feeling people are being duped by jesters builds. I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This is why I asked my question, based on all the "liquid is working" replies I saw there, I was genuinely curious as to what he was contributing to the rom.


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> This is why I asked my question, based on all the "liquid is working" replies I saw there, I was genuinely curious as to what he was contributing to the rom.


I don't blame you in asking at all. I am wondering the same thing. Bet many others are wondering this also. Its a great question.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## opjones

opjones said:


> Looking like the 2nd week in sept.


It's going to be close, but i still think this


----------



## Armada

Hellboy said:


> Sorry but it just seems like liquid is throwing jester a bone. It just seems like he takes liquids roms and adds the apps he personally likes on there and calls it his own. I just have a funny feeling people are being duped by jesters builds. I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The name of his mods is Liquid JMOD. The ""J" being for Jester. He makes it pretty clear that it's just a mod of someone else's work and that the only reason data worked was because of his tweaks to the build.prop in preparation for data actually working. He even says that liquid is the one working hard to fix everything and really he's just waiting for something to be dropped for use. He doesn't really go JESTER'S TRUE AND HONEST ORIGINAL ROM. I really don't get who could be duped except someone with a complete lack of reading comprehension.


----------



## hall

osuron07 said:


> This is why I asked my question, based on all the "liquid is working" replies I saw there, I was genuinely curious as to what he was contributing to the rom.


 I know nothing about these "liquid" or "jester" people, but this certainly wouldn't be the first time people have became a "dev" and in fact just piggy-back on other's work. I've seen real developers set guys up by including some random file in their ROM and magically it appears in the other's ROM as well !!


----------



## havy15

hall said:


> I know nothing about these "liquid" or "jester" people, but this certainly wouldn't be the first time people have became a "dev" and in fact just piggy-back on other's work. I've seen real developers set guys up by including some random file in their ROM and magically it appears in the other's ROM as well !!


I know jester it ain't like that . Him and liquid areone of the only devs left that are actually putting their time to make our roms . They could've left and went to another phone if it was for the money

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## osuron07

havy15 said:


> I know jester it ain't like that . Him and liquid areone of the only devs left that are actually putting their time to make our roms . They could've left and went to another phone if it was for the money
> 
> sent from my jmod'd bolt


He didn't say anything about money?


----------



## hall

Sorry, I wasn't accusing either of them of doing anything bad in regards to money and when I re-read it, it might appear that way. I was going by the comments of some before me suggesting what's involved in some ROMs and I was pointing out that it's NOT uncommon or wouldn't be the first, sadly....


----------



## havy15

hall said:


> Sorry, I wasn't accusing either of them of doing anything bad in regards to money and when I re-read it, it might appear that way. I was going by the comments of some before me suggesting what's involved in some ROMs and I was pointing out that it's NOT uncommon or wouldn't be the first, sadly....


sorry I prolly read it wrong my bad lol

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## havy15

osuron07 said:


> He didn't say anything about money?


I thot he said piggy bank instead of piggy back lol my fault

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## osuron07

havy15 said:


> I thot he said piggy bank instead of piggy back lol my fault
> 
> sent from my jmod'd bolt


Lol np, actually kind of funny now.


----------



## hall

havy15 said:


> sorry I prolly read it wrong my bad lol


 When I re-read my post, I realized it could be interpreted that way, hence why I wanted to clarify what I said.


----------



## heath2805

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

He is worse than a girl teasing a Guy with sex lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeastafer

Man I can't wait for that release, I'm so excited


----------



## KGBxxx

We're all gonna get laid

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

You been watching the Porky movie there pee wee lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Agree liquid came through lol

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## bradg24

Operation Flood Gate!! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875618
Operation Flood Gate!!
Let's show Liquid some love!!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

osuron07 said:


> I appreciate your and quickdraw's responses, I was generally curious based on replies in that thread and due to the ROM name being liquid/jester. Like quickdraw said, without a source, it's hard to see who's doing what.
> 
> As for the kernel compiling, just adding in the init.d and uevent into twisted's source from liquids and getting data to work took me like 3 days after a whole bunch of googling, trying to get things setup, and little help from twisted. I first tried it doing it manually, then after a lot of frustration I just used his build script lol. I thought I partially understood linux until I attempted that, now I feel like I know nothing.


When I mentioned kernel, I meant he didn't know how to compile a kernel for gingerbread


----------



## osuron07

yarly said:


> When I mentioned kernel, I meant he didn't know how to compile a kernel for gingerbread


Well, I guess I don't feel as bad it took me 3 days I suppose lol.


----------



## Hellboy

WHy does it feel like these devs are acting like HTC and verizon. Teasing us with hints and saying is anyone ready for ics. Then we hear nothing lol.


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> WHy does it feel like these devs are acting like HTC and verizon. Teasing us with hints and saying is anyone ready for ics. Then we hear nothing lol.


lol, my opinion and also from what I've gathered, liquid is probably just trying to figure out where to post his version, and jester is stuck on making his version cwm flashable if I understood the xda thread right. It wouldn't surprise me if liquid holds out longer, he knows a lot of people prefer his barebones build. I'm hoping they were able to fix the massive lag that seemed to build up over a few hours in the last version (that I experienced at least), I was back to gingerbread within a few hours because it quickly gained the lag of the bamf ics leak.


----------



## Liarsenic

osuron07 said:


> lol, my opinion and also from what I've gathered, liquid is probably just trying to figure out where to post his version, and jester is stuck on making his version cwm flashable if I understood the xda thread right. It wouldn't surprise me if liquid holds out longer, he knows a lot of people prefer his barebones build. I'm hoping they were able to fix the massive lag that seemed to build up over a few hours in the last version (that I experienced at least), I was back to gingerbread within a few hours because it quickly gained the lag of the bamf ics leak.


Lag really? I've been running this build since the day it came out and it runs flawlessly for me.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Liarsenic said:


> Lag really? I've been running this build since the day it came out and it runs flawlessly for me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah that's why I added "that I experienced at least". A lot of people seem don't seem to have the issue I do. It runs great for an hour or so, then slowly, things start taking longer to open, keyboard starts responding less, and eventually I have to reboot my phone. Also, I don't know how ICS runs, but my cache builds up to like 40mb in an hour or two where as in gingerbread it never seemed to go past 5-10mb. Anyone know why this might be?


----------



## yarly

osuron07 said:


> Yeah that's why I added "that I experienced at least". A lot of people seem don't seem to have the issue I do. It runs great for an hour or so, then slowly, things start taking longer to open, keyboard starts responding less, and eventually I have to reboot my phone. Also, I don't know how ICS runs, but my cache builds up to like 40mb in an hour or two where as in gingerbread it never seemed to go past 5-10mb. Anyone know why this might be?


Android caches far more since 3.0 in order to prevent wait times for things you use more often.


----------



## osuron07

yarly said:


> Android caches far more since 3.0 in order to prevent wait times for things you use more often.


I was hoping you were around lol, thanks.


----------



## heath2805

osuron07 said:


> Yeah that's why I added "that I experienced at least". A lot of people seem don't seem to have the issue I do. It runs great for an hour or so, then slowly, things start taking longer to open, keyboard starts responding less, and eventually I have to reboot my phone. Also, I don't know how ICS runs, but my cache builds up to like 40mb in an hour or two where as in gingerbread it never seemed to go past 5-10mb. Anyone know why this might be?


Are you using 4EXT Recovery ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

heath2805 said:


> Are you using 4EXT Recovery ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah.. kind of worried now that I could ask that and that is what you ask lol.


----------



## heath2805

osuron07 said:


> Yeah.. kind of worried now that I could ask that and that is what you ask lol.


No, that's a good thing. CWM is so outdated, that's why I asked. I know a lot of people haven't made the switch to 4EXT and they still wonder why they have problems. I was just checking to see if you were on it. Sorry 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

oh ok. Yeah I dropped cwm awhile ago on my bolt, I just put it on my N7 last night though because twrp keeps giving me "failed" when formatting data and I've waited 3 versions in hopes it would be fixed. I tried searching the thread, but the one guy who had the same issue got a "fix permissions" reply and that was it (it didn't work). It's a little slower than twrp, but to be hoenst, I kind of like cwm touch on the n7, but I also haven't used it very long either.


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> lol, my opinion and also from what I've gathered, liquid is probably just trying to figure out where to post his version, and jester is stuck on making his version cwm flashable if I understood the xda thread right. It wouldn't surprise me if liquid holds out longer, he knows a lot of people prefer his barebones build. I'm hoping they were able to fix the massive lag that seemed to build up over a few hours in the last version (that I experienced at least), I was back to gingerbread within a few hours because it quickly gained the lag of the bamf ics leak.


Why use obsolete stuff like CWM? Its so buggy until I am shocked anyone uses it. Maybe Jester is the old school dev. lol

So you think liquid is holding out to give jesters builds a shot before his blows jesters out the water? lol

I never experienced any lag on any of the 1.5 builds liquid made. That is weird you experienced that and also sorry you had to. It is about the fastest smoothest out of all time.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Why use obsolete stuff like CWM? Its so buggy until I am shocked anyone uses it. Maybe Jester is the old school dev. lol
> 
> So you think liquid is holding out to give jesters builds a shot before his blows jesters out the water? lol
> 
> I never experienced any lag on any of the 1.5 builds liquid made. That is weird you experienced that and also sorry you had to. It is about the fastest smoothest out of all time.


Yeah no doubt. It is the smoothest. Looks like we might get liquids new ics build and Newts sense 4.0. Didn't they say liquids new build doesn't have a working video cam?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MicroChip

osuron07 said:


> Yeah that's why I added "that I experienced at least". A lot of people seem don't seem to have the issue I do. It runs great for an hour or so, then slowly, things start taking longer to open, keyboard starts responding less, and eventually I have to reboot my phone. Also, I don't know how ICS runs, but my cache builds up to like 40mb in an hour or two where as in gingerbread it never seemed to go past 5-10mb. Anyone know why this might be?


I use cachecleaner on my bolt and touchpad, and it empties the cache every night while the phone is charging. I never experience any lag. See if that helps.

MC


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Yeah no doubt. It is the smoothest. Looks like we might get liquids new ics build and Newts sense 4.0. Didn't they say liquids new build doesn't have a working video cam?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Doesnt bother me as I hardly use my video cam. Every time I want to use it. My wife says NO!


----------



## jld

osuron07 said:


> lol, my opinion and also from what I've gathered, liquid is probably just trying to figure out where to post his version, and jester is stuck on making his version cwm flashable if I understood the xda thread right. It wouldn't surprise me if liquid holds out longer, he knows a lot of people prefer his barebones build. I'm hoping they were able to fix the massive lag that seemed to build up over a few hours in the last version (that I experienced at least), I was back to gingerbread within a few hours because it quickly gained the lag of the bamf ics leak.


oh, so someone else did have this lag problem as well?

i get that when i leave it on overnight. then the eventual, "Unfortunately, ______ has stopped" errors.

if this ROM clears those up, i may end up keeping my bolt for a while.


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Doesnt bother me as I hardly use my video cam. Every time I want to use it. My wife says NO!


lol I hear ya. I can go without it too. Cant remember the last time I even used mine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Hellboy said:


> Why use obsolete stuff like CWM? Its so buggy until I am shocked anyone uses it. Maybe Jester is the old school dev. lol
> 
> So you think liquid is holding out to give jesters builds a shot before his blows jesters out the water? lol
> 
> I never experienced any lag on any of the 1.5 builds liquid made. That is weird you experienced that and also sorry you had to. It is about the fastest smoothest out of all time.


liquid gives them to jester for a reason.... If jester was making them bad, which he is not, he would just realease them.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

jld said:


> oh, so someone else did have this lag problem as well?
> 
> i get that when i leave it on overnight. then the eventual, "Unfortunately, ______ has stopped" errors.
> 
> if this ROM clears those up, i may end up keeping my bolt for a while.


That is exactly what it does when I run it, but like you said, only if it has been on a long period of time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> lol I hear ya. I can go without it too. Cant remember the last time I even used mine.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thats what she said


----------



## Hellboy

trter10 said:


> liquid gives them to jester for a reason.... If jester was making them bad, which he is not, he would just realease them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


When he puts a 100 meg of junk apps on to a build that is like 90 meg. Thats bad period. I guess liquid gives it to jester to throw him a bone. So go take your screenshot and place it over on XDA. Not hurting me one bit. Just shows you to be a troll. lol


----------



## bradg24

Hellboy said:


> When he puts a 100 meg of junk apps on to a build that is like 90 meg. Thats bad period. I guess liquid gives it to jester to throw him a bone. So go take your screenshot and place it over on XDA. Not hurting me one bit. Just shows you to be a troll. lol


Dude when you dev, mod, or theme a rom then you can complain about others work. That's my opinion.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

bradg24 said:


> Dude when you dev, mod, or theme a rom then you can complain about others work. That's my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


So your entitled to your opinion but I'm not entitled to mine? Hypocrite

FYI I am not the only one that thinks jester puts too much bloat in his roms. Well thats not right its liquids roms.


----------



## osuron07

Asking questions is one thing, posting a screenshot of another's words to be flamed on another site is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> Asking questions is one thing, posting a screenshot of another's words to be flamed on another site is a little ridiculous.


Well I would think they would be man enough to say it to my face and not go behind my back on to another forum. I guess what separates the men from the boys.


----------



## cbizzle

you should be proud Hellboy, there are a solid 2 pages of Jester's thread dedicated to you. congrats!


----------



## quickdraw86

osuron07 said:


> lol, my opinion and also from what I've gathered, liquid is probably just trying to figure out where to post his version,


I agree. Major android sites probably don't want much to do with his sourceless rom. Kanging allegations seem to follow liquid wherever he goes as well.


----------



## Hellboy

cbizzle said:


> you should be proud Hellboy, there are a solid 2 pages of Jester's thread dedicated to you. congrats!


----------



## quickdraw86

trter10 said:


> you should be proud Hellboy, there are a solid 2 pages of Jester's thread dedicated to you. congrats!


And people wonder why there's always drama in the forums...


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> I agree. Major android sites probably don't want much to do with his sourceless rom. Kanging allegations seem to follow liquid wherever he goes as well.


 I think what hurt him the most was him coming out and saying I did not kang its all my work. Then that one mod showed the similarities of his stuff and the CM team. I think if he would of just said sorry I did and didnt give proper credit where credit was due. I think he would be in a better position.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I think what hurt him the most was him coming out and saying I did not kang its all my work. Then that one mod showed the similarities of his stuff and the CM team. I think if he would of just said sorry I did and didnt give proper credit where credit was due. I think he would be in a better position.


Well, I think a majority of teamliquid's problems are a result of their members' general behavior in the forums. Cleaned threads, edited and removed posts, insulting others, and general disregard for forum and open-source rules won't make many friends. I respect and appreciate teamliquid's work, but not their antics.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> Well, I think a majority of teamliquid's problems are a result of their members' general behavior in the forums. Cleaned threads, edited and removed posts, insulting others, and general disregard for forum and open-source rules won't make many friends. I respect and appreciate teamliquid's work, but not their antics.


I agree with that.


----------



## Hellboy

SP-JESTER said:


> I remove nothing, i hide nothing, i tell you what i do, and I have many friends. We have the source ready, but why push our work then others will just steal it. LOL we are not stupid. Play the game smarter, not harder


WOW sounds like apple. Still trying to spit on me and rootz forum?


----------



## Hellboy

SP-JESTER said:


> When you talk like you do, hell yea ill spit on you. Lol we are like apple? This forum is like apple hahaha Its a joke. Everyone can see it, you've been on here long enough


Then why are you still here if you hate it so much? Yeah you all are just like apple its ok to steal others work but you dont want others to use your work. So yeah fits perfectly. Grow up jester and fix your hat.


----------



## cbizzle

I remember when Protekk 'borrowed' some of Twisted's work, that didn't go over so well. The main reason for making it public is to show that you give credit where it's due. When you don't it can be assumed that (at best) some of the build has been 'borrowed' from elsewhere. Truth is most people who flash don't care how long the credit list is as long as the ROM is tits. So to get all up in arms that 'I created this' is wasted air, as is all the senseless bashing of different developers that goes on. If they want to post the source, then they are welcome to host their work on Rootz. If not there are a host of other options for them to post their work on.


----------



## quickdraw86

SP-JESTER said:


> I remove nothing, i hide nothing, i tell you what i do, and I have many friends


The bit about edited and removed posts was a reference to liquid and nocoast. I've never seen you attempt to edit or remove posts before.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> The bit about edited and removed posts was a reference to liquid and nocoast. I've never seen you attempt to edit or remove posts before.


Oh he is gone again for good I guess. Read it over on xda.

Plus I dont think he was part of team liquid as he was still with DV before he moved to Team liquid. So he couldnt edit or remove posts.


----------



## trter10

Hellboy said:


> When he puts a 100 meg of junk apps on to a build that is like 90 meg. Thats bad period. I guess liquid gives it to jester to throw him a bone. So go take your screenshot and place it over on XDA. Not hurting me one bit. Just shows you to be a troll. lol


because hitting uninstall is the hardest thing ever.... If you want to build a fully working aosp ics rom with data be my guest. You cant blame him for adding his personal touches. And what are you talking about??

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Rediculous is spelled ridiculous.. Minor but was bugging me..

As far as the rest, Hellboy assuming cwm was my fault because when I see recovery, unless otherwise stated, I assume cwm since it's a standard. As far the rest, I agree with hellboy and quickdraw, so there's no need for me to repeat it. As far as yarly, I'm sure he will have his own thing to say, but being as he has more experience in general with coding (this I have no doubt of), I take what he says seriously.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Oh he is gone again for good I guess. Read it over on xda.
> 
> Plus I dont think he was part of team liquid as he was still with DV before he moved to Team liquid. So he couldnt edit or remove posts.


Yeah, he's gone. I was talking about teamliquid's general reputation. It's true though that SPjester didn't have anything to do with the post altering done by teamliquid before he joined.


----------



## quickdraw86

osuron07 said:


> Rediculous is spelled ridiculous.. Minor but was bugging me..
> 
> As far as yarly, I'm sure he will have his own thing to say, but being as he has more experience in general with coding (this I have no doubt of), I take what he says seriously.


Exactly, yarly has an extensive knowledge of coding, Linux, android, and technology in general. What he says in the forums is fact.


----------



## yarly

Not much to say really about what was previously posted. Well, other than ability to read (reading alone) smali is not considered programming anymore than the ability to read a foreign language is knowing how to read things you find on billboards in Mexico. Though I guess it is a "Turing complete" language so it could potentially be used to write anything, but have I yet to see anyone write a real application in it.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> Exactly, yarly has an extensive knowledge of coding, Linux, android, and technology in general. What he says in the forums is fact.


Hes the guy I go to when I have a question. It might be a little winded but he makes sure to explain it in detail so you get it for sure lol. (sometimes I still dont but I dont tell him that)


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Armada said:


> The name of his mods is Liquid JMOD. The ""J" being for Jester. He makes it pretty clear that it's just a mod of someone else's work and that the only reason data worked was because of his tweaks to the build.prop in preparation for data actually working. He even says that liquid is the one working hard to fix everything and really he's just waiting for something to be dropped for use. He doesn't really go JESTER'S TRUE AND HONEST ORIGINAL ROM. I really don't get who could be duped except someone with a complete lack of reading comprehension.


Lol yes the last sentence!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

WHY is there so much drama? This is all way too trivial, in the big picture, to be this worked up over. These are just phones (computers) and all I know, for a fact, is whoever on team liquid, made data work on ics. Only one person or group actually kept trying. That means something to me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Sorry double post.


----------



## Hellboy

Well you seemed to have no problem bashing be on the xda forum. Maybe take your own advice there gamma.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I've bashed you in direct conversation, probably in this thread previously, you are very opinionated and headstrong. It is who you are. I tend not to agree with most of what you say lol what can I do, like I said, it is who you are.

Edit: and the more I think about it, you are right (in a rare alignment of the cosmos







) I should listen to myself!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I read what you said over in XDA. I may not be a member but I do surf it from time to time.



> I think everyone, at some point, has that reaction to his posts lol
> Honestly, it's probably a certain admin over there that is stirring the pot. I swear he has an alert set for every time the word "liquid" is mentioned, and then he swoops in lol


Just a few. Last I checked I wasnt a member over on xda. So that wasnt in direct conversation now was it?


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> I read what you said over in XDA. I may not be a member but I do surf it from time to time.
> 
> Just a few. Last I checked I wasnt a member over on xda. So that wasnt in direct conversation now was it?


As I said, in THIS very thread PREVIOUSLY. I remember it specifically, but I'm not gonna search it out...I enjoy people who are contrarian, and that is me most of the time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

You two need to need to take this outside! lol Your topics don't include official ICS info.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

heath2805 said:


> You two need to need to take this outside! lol Your topics don't include official ICS info.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yes please. Take it to PM or something other than the thread. I know this thread is rarely on topic, but yeah


----------



## gammaxgoblin

heath2805 said:


> You two need to need to take this outside! lol Your topics don't include official ICS info.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


It's not like that! I heart Hellboy...and what is ics?


----------



## quickdraw86

I don't care who bashed who. I do care about ICS builds for mecha though. Virus's, santod's, newt's, nitsuj's, liquid's, trter's, slyfox's, etc. There seems to be too much icecream going on to even waste time and space on any other topic IMO.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> I don't care who bashed who. I do care about ICS builds for mecha though. Virus's, santod's, newt's, nitsuj's, liquid's, trter's, slyfox's, etc. There seems to be too much icecream going on to even waste time and space on any other topic IMO.


Yeah really! Seems like development is slowly picking back up. I guess if we had more kernels we would have more success . Can't wait to try Sense 4.0 and liquids new builds . And hope slyfox is successful with MIUI, I love the feel of ios when its an official build.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Yeah really! Seems like development is slowly picking back up. I guess if we had more kernels we would have more success . Can't wait to try Sense 4.0 and liquids new builds . And hope slyfox is successful with MIUI, I love the feel of ios when its an official build.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yup. We just need an official ICS release and kernel source for it. Yeah, slyfox's MIUI is promising. He is leaving for navy training soon, I hope he goes back to it or that someone else picks it up. A fully functional MIUI and official CM support (hey, it's possible) would be awesome!


----------



## Hellboy

I think naval basic is like 10 weeks. Then his tech school which depends on what his job will be. So don't expect to see him anytime soon. When I went through basic and tech school in the air force we didn't have much time in tech until weeks in and basic forget it lol. Wish him luck in the navy and don't drop the soap lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

hmm... data and the data icons are working much better on today's version of liquid ICS. camera and camcorder totally broken though. really smooth so far.


----------



## Hellboy

I agree its looking better and better. Its nice having ics on the phone. I can live without the camera and cam until he can fix at his leisure. Now have to figure out which flashlight app to delete lol. I think this is the start of the bolt getting its second breath. I now looking forward to Newt 4.0 port and hope he isgoing to be ok after his place of work caught fire.


----------



## osuron07

Just curious, has anyone had issues with the widget menu reverting? Everytime I flash one of the liquid-jester ics roms, it groups all the widgets of an app into into just the app icon then you click the app and it gives you all the widgets available for the app (like cm7), but then, I'm not sure if it's something I do or what, but after awhile it reverts back to listing every single widget known to android in my phone in one massive list (really like grouping, can you tell?), and I was just curious if anyone else gets this or if it is really something I'm tweaking that shouldn't be tweaked (or isn't ready to be yet).


----------



## osuron07

other than that it seems to be running good. It finally made it through a quadrant test, which before it would just hang forever, so I was excited to see that.


----------



## Hellboy

Are you talking about all the apps on your screen being bunched in to kinda like a folder? I know all the stock Google apps are like that .

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Yeah, like when you access the widget menu by longpressing on ur homescreen, in cm7 and jellybean it groups all widgets of a certain app into a folder for that app. It does that at first, but at some point it undoes that and it just all widgets in one single list and no longer grouped into a folder based on the app it's for.


----------



## Hellboy

Might want to try another launcher? Might be nova launcher function

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Well what's odd is yeah, it does work if i switch back to nova, but I have apex on my n7 and it groups them on it, but not my phone. I guess the real question is, is the widget menu layout system or launcher controlled? (Hopes yarly is around) .

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## padraic

I run apex on N7 and it does not group widgets

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

padraic said:


> I run apex on N7 and it does not group widgets
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, what rom are you running?


----------



## padraic

Aokp, before that cm nightlies. Never grouped on either.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Really? Because I was using PA android which is cm10, and now I'm on AOKP and on both it has grouped them for me. Do you use the stable builds or the beta builds?


----------



## yarly

osuron07 said:


> Well what's odd is yeah, it does work if i switch back to nova, but I have apex on my n7 and it groups them on it, but not my phone. I guess the real question is, is the widget menu layout system or launcher controlled? (Hopes yarly is around) .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


When you hold press on the "desktop" of your home screens? The context menu that comes up for the launcher is called and created by the launcher code (and the grouping you refer to is part of Nova launcher's implementation). The grouping is part of Nova is performed by Nova and I believe the requires root to use. It might not be showing because it can't call root?

Although I said Nova creates that context menu and grouping, it's merely calling to code in the Android API, which is a part of the OS. Since it works perfectly okay on my Nexus and a tablet I have with ICS and the fact these TB ICS versions are mismash of all sorts of code with little testing done to ensure integrity that I would blame the OS (I think Cyanogen might be the only ROM that actually does or uses the built in unit testing for code in Android).

When in doubt, logcats please. IDK if it'll show anything or not, but it's better than guessing.


----------



## osuron07

And this is why I asked you, thanks man. I set the "enable root helper" in apex, restarted apex, and it started grouping everything like it does on my N7 (which I apparently checked the root helper on there when I set it up and didn't realize it).

Sorry I didn't post logcats though, I didn't think there was anything wrong per say, I was just curious about android in general on which controlled the widget context menu layout so I knew what to start checking next.

Anways, again, thanks!


----------



## recDNA

For the best possible functionality I think we still need the official release with a workable kernel. All current ts ics roms have kernel problems ie no video camera or no real sleep burning out battery.


----------



## padraic

osuron07 said:


> Really? Because I was using PA android which is cm10, and now I'm on AOKP and on both it has grouped them for me. Do you use the stable builds or the beta builds?


Beta with some cherry picks. Weird, I wish I had the grouping. Would love to know why you have it and I don't.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

padraic said:


> Beta with some cherry picks. Weird, I wish I had the grouping. Would love to know why you have it and I don't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Try enabling root helper in the settings and restart apex, that is what did it for me on my TB thanks to yarly.


----------



## Hellboy

Looks like newts sense 4 alpha build is up for downloading? Going to check it out but damn sense is a hog 480 meg lol.


----------



## osuron07

Yeah thankfully I'm on my work connection which downloaded it in under a minute, unfortunately I can't flash it until after work so please comment on it lol


----------



## padraic

osuron07 said:


> Try enabling root helper in the settings and restart apex, that is what did it for me on my TB thanks to yarly.


I've got it enabled already.


----------



## osuron07

hmm, once I enabled it, it started grouping. Not sure then.


----------



## quickdraw86

i miss this thread. it seems that joelz, a spectacular rezound developer from teambamf, is coming to do some work for the bolt!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22586995


----------



## Obaterista93

At first I was going to point out that it was from all the way back in February... then I read the last two posts. I've been running his Sense 4.0 rom on my Rez and it's really sweet. He does really nice work.


----------



## heath2805

Interesting...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

heath2805 said:


> ]Interesting...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Can't wait to try it

Sent from my Thunderbolt with Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, he tweeted later that it's a jellybean build. Interesting indeed...


----------



## quickdraw86

It feels strange that so few of the new ICS roms are posted on rootz... I still love rootz though, and still don't care for brown much...


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> It feels strange that so few of the new ICS roms are posted on rootz... I still love rootz though, and still don't care for brown much...


Yeah me too.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

KGBxxx said:


> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Yep, that's the one I was talking about.


----------



## number5toad

quickdraw86 said:


> It feels strange that so few of the new ICS roms are posted on rootz... I still love rootz though, and still don't care for brown much...


yo is this the "show some love to green" thread


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> yo is this the "show some love to green" thread


no, but you could always start one 







lol


----------



## yarly

If rootz didn't exist, I would just quit posting and helping people. Not going to back to fight with the idiots/trolls on xda like I used to. Waste of time.


----------



## alekurkudi

Why am I seeing links about AOKP JB for the tbolt all over Google?


----------



## Hellboy

Because protekk says he has one on his Twitter account.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alekurkudi

I know I've seen it but these links are talking about installing it. Weird?


----------



## crkdvnm

Are they beta? Can anyone confirm

Sent from my Thunderbolt with Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Hellboy

Only can say what a dev says. Until its released its anyone's guess.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

alekurkudi said:


> I know I've seen it but these links are talking about installing it. Weird?


All I have see anre misinformed sites posting what they know nothing about.
The last one I read was saying How to Update your Thunderbolt to 4.1.1 JB
Know what they linked to? SPJester's ICS
Here. take a look, LOL.
It's MR2 v7

And what is this reference about? _"Abduction custom rom firmware" _


----------



## Hellboy

Love how they say jester is a recognized dev on xda. Last time I saw he has no dev tags on that site. Oh the misinformed that was a good laugh. Thaks .

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

The most recent news is HTC and Verizon both dropped the ball, not just a ball, a glass marble off the top of a 7 story building. So you could say it'd be easier to go with a custom ROM rather than waiting for an OTA to be released and modified for us rooted.


----------



## Hellboy

It's actually old news and not surprising as all new os releases in the past ie gb,froyo and so on has never came out on the official release date. Sad to say like yarly said until an official release comes out you are limited to what can be done. Yarly does know his stuff.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Holy crap can TBolt owners not stay on topic anymore without fighting? Calm down guys it's just an old phone here not the most important thing in the world. Take a a chill pill and enjoy stuff and stop arguing.


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, ICS fever must be getting to some people! lololol. back on topic though, there hasn't been any word on official ICS AFAIK, but protekk tweeted that he was going to flash AOKP JB on his thunderbolt. if protekk wanted to flash the rom, assumedly, it boots. we could well have mostly functional AOKP JB before official ICS, as sad as that is on HTC/VZW.


----------



## Mustang302LX

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, ICS fever must be getting to some people! lololol. back on topic though, there hasn't been any word on official ICS AFAIK, but protekk tweeted that he was going to flash AOKP JB on his thunderbolt. if protekk wanted to flash the rom, assumedly, it boots. we could well have mostly functional AOKP JB before official ICS, as sad as that is on HTC/VZW.


Nothing new for VzW. Hell, the GNex still doesn't have JB thanks to them!


----------



## heath2805

Wow! Check out Newts new rom http://themikmik.com/showthread.php?14738-Incredbile-HD-(Tbolt)-v1-0-Sense-3-6-ICS-4-0-3-(9-15-2012)&p=261542#post261542

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

Mustang302LX said:


> Calm down guys it's just an old phone here not the most important thing in the world.


 Nice.... Maybe all us TBolt users should root for other phones and development on them !! Yeah, makes perfect sense !!

Certainly not "the most important thing in the world", but it's our phone and as far as that goes, it is important to _*us*_.


----------



## Hellboy

Mustang302LX said:


> Holy crap can TBolt owners not stay on topic anymore without fighting? Calm down guys it's just an old phone here not the most important thing in the world. Take a a chill pill and enjoy stuff and stop arguing.


Thought we was staying on topic? Thought it dealt with the bolt and ICS?


----------



## Armada

heath2805 said:


> This is not allowed on this thread thank you. Stick to.topic only
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I dont think you see the irony in this post seeing as even an admin decided to vent about XDA, which still isnt about official ICS.

On the topic of an official OTA, what's it going to offer to AOSP that we don't have already? Just a new radios package?


----------



## yarly

Armada said:


> On the topic of an official OTA, what's it going to offer to AOSP that we don't have already? Just a new radios package?


The kernel source.


----------



## number5toad

basically the holy damn grail at this point...

I'm still hoping Workshed will throw an ICS treatment together at some point.


----------



## quickdraw86

Armada said:


> On the topic of an official OTA, what's it going to offer to AOSP that we don't have already? Just a new radios package?


the drivers necessary for working camcorder will be included. it will also include a functional kernel, the source of which, when it's released, can be used to develop better and fully functional kernels for sense and AOSP. and a new radio combination. so, quite a bit actually. the OTA isn't irrelevant just because liquid released MR2.


----------



## recDNA

Is there any recent (like in the last week) evide ce that tbolt will actually get ics from vzw?


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm just about done with this thread. One more issue or reported post from this thread and it's gone.


----------



## heath2805

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm just about done with this thread. One more issue or reported post from this thread and it's gone.


Yeah good call Mustang, this is ridiculous.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski

don't delete an entire thread because of a few users. that's bad administration. give the offending users a short ban to wake them up. there has been quite a bit of honest and decent conversation/speculation in this thread. shame to see it go under because of a few boneheads.

edit: i'll even name names here... alexonvinyl registered barely a month ago and has already racked up nearly 200 posts, a vast majority of them being stupid questions that could've easily been answered via a quick search, with a bit of petty squabbling over stuff that doesn't matter thrown in for good measure. you know who does that sort of thing? mythical creatures who live under bridges.

jus' sayin'.


----------



## osuron07

bukowski said:


> don't delete an entire thread because of a few users. that's bad administration. give the offending users a short ban to wake them up. there has been quite a bit of honest and decent conversation/speculation in this thread. shame to see it go under because of a few boneheads.
> 
> edit: i'll even name names here... alexonvinyl registered barely a month ago and has already racked up nearly 200 posts, a vast majority of them being stupid questions that could've easily been answered via a quick search, with a bit of petty squabbling over stuff that doesn't matter thrown in for good measure. you know who does that sort of thing? mythical creatures who live under bridges.
> 
> jus' sayin'.


most of those questions being new threads instead of just being asked in the appropriate thread already created.


----------



## quickdraw86

i'd hate to see a whole thread locked or deleted over a few (insert derogatory adjective here). i don't even know what was posted last that mustang had to come back AGAIN, but it doesn't matter. let's just talk about ICS guys, come on.


----------



## heath2805

I'm betting newt will pull through before anyone else, judging by his post...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> I'm betting newt will pull through before anyone else, judging by his post...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


well, he seems confident that he'll be able to get the leak. based on his reputation, i believe him.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah looks promising but stuff can fall through.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Yeah looks promising but stuff can fall through.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


you're right of course, but NuSense is tops right now, so i want to be optimistic about a better kernel.


----------



## heath2805

Uhhm...you guys might to check this post out  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31630318 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Didn't he say in his last tweet that the Rom was already done and he was flashing it when he got home? He is known to make promises and when he can't deliver he drops off. Remember the rezound fiasco?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Didn't he say in his last tweet that the Rom was already done and he was flashing it when he got home? He is known to make promises and when he can't deliver he drops off. Remember the rezound fiasco?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah but he hasn't posted about it. He just posted all over xda about it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I hope he can do it but givin his track record I just done know.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

Hellboy said:


> I hope he can do it but givin his track record I just done know.


 Better hope that not one single user complains about something with the ROM !!


----------



## Hellboy

Oh I hear you on that lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## socalslim

heath2805 said:


> Uhhm...you guys might to check this post out
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=31630318
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Didn't he say in his last tweet that the Rom was already done and he was flashing it when he got home? He is known to make promises and when he can't deliver he drops off. Remember the rezound fiasco?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What happen with the rezound?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Have a feeling Protekk is going to release his build today.


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Have a feeling Protekk is going to release his build today.


well, you've come through with the force 2x before, so i'll probably be doing a fair amount of refreshing and F5ing today. LMAO!


----------



## watson387

heath2805 said:


> Have a feeling Protekk is going to release his build today.


That would be freaking excellent. I saw his "I'll just leave this here" posts on XDA. I'm excited!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> well, you've come through with the force 2x before, so i'll probably be doing a fair amount of refreshing and F5ing today. LMAO!


I'm using the force as we speak! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Have a feeling Protekk is going to release his build today.


I'll hold you to it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I'll hold you to it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh god! NOT AGAIN..... So if it doesn't drop I guess I will see pitch forks and burning torches again ? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Oh god! NOT AGAIN..... So if it doesn't drop I guess I will see pitch forks and burning torches again ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


from hellboy, possibly. not from me this time. you repost enough pertinent information from XDA that i can avoid going over there all together, thank you!

a bit haunted by the pitchforks and torches? hahahahaha.


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Oh god! NOT AGAIN..... So if it doesn't drop I guess I will see pitch forks and burning torches again ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


>


LMAO!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

This ain't looking good Hellboy!! 








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i was thinking about this today, i'm glad i didn't upgrade off of the bolt. despite the wait on ICS, and the frustration associated with that, we have outstanding developers. there's things to look forward to again. liquid ICS is coming along, NuSense is getting better with each release, protekk is back, newt is working on bolt roms again, and i just saw that droidvicious, the king of MIUI as far as i'm concerned, is cooking for the bolt again and even offered to help slyfox with his build. there will likely be infectedrom, teambamf, and nitsuj releases in the future, i'm happy!


----------



## heath2805

ProTekk says: I'll shed some light on what's going on.

Boots. Plenty of issues. Mainly due to using a whack ass Linaro toolchain (Linaro == pile of crap)

No ETAs, no promises. I'm not on VZW anymore so I can't test the radio/data/etc and this phone has just been gathering dust so it's no priority for me.

Yes, it is Jellybean.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> ProTekk says: I'll shed some light on what's going on.
> 
> Boots. Plenty of issues. Mainly due to using a whack ass Linaro toolchain (Linaro == pile of crap)
> 
> No ETAs, no promises. I'm not on VZW anymore so I can't test the radio/data/etc and this phone has just been gathering dust so it's no priority for me.
> 
> Yes, it is Jellybean.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hmm... that doesn't sound as promising, but, no big deal, good amount of devs. on the bolt again. i just hope a kernel cook pops up when official ICS/kernel source comes out.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> hmm... that doesn't sound as promising, but, no big deal, good amount of devs. on the bolt again. i just hope a kernel cook pops up when official ICS/kernel source comes out.


Uhm..yeah....Not to promising at all. Someone got a dustbuster handy?? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Boots. Plenty of issues. Mainly due to using a whack ass Linaro toolchain (Linaro == pile of crap)[/background]
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]No ETAs, no promises. I'm not on VZW anymore so I can't test the radio/data/etc and this phone has just been gathering dust so it's no priority for me.[/background]


 I really am an optimist, but a couple parts of that stood out to me.... I'll just say, I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Uhm..yeah....Not to promising at all. Someone got a dustbuster handy?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lol. yeah, protekk is a tease. oh well, liquid ICS is on the way to being a DD. there's a few too many minor but annoying bugs for my taste still, but i'm sure it'll be greatly improved in subsequent releases.


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> hmm... that doesn't sound as promising, but, no big deal, good amount of devs. on the bolt again. i just hope a kernel cook pops up when official ICS/kernel source comes out.


I agree almost sounds like we cant count on protekk build and he is just looking for attention from the bolt community. Hasnt liquid kinda hinted that he is dabbling in a JB build. Plus we have many well known devs picking up the bolt again and cant wait to see their builds in the future. DV is another wild card that if he gets upset he will take his ball and go home. I hope he can help on that build of miui ics and maybe MMS will work on that lol. Lots of new life coming in to the bolt and looks good as we have some new devs that hasnt developed on the bolt but giving it a try. I cant wait.

Heath looks like the pitchfork and torches are coming for you I hear the mob saying the force isnt strong in this one lol.


----------



## andarre

For the first time that I can remember, I actually agree with you Hellboy. Until I see a build, I'll take this all as hot air and won't hold my breath...


----------



## heath2805

Idk ....from the pic Protekk posted it does look promising. He is one hell of a developer . Even said it was signed and completed Optimistic thoughts peoples 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Idk ....from the pic Protekk posted it does look promising. He is one hell of a developer . Even said it was signed and completed Optimistic thoughts peoples
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


we have heard this from protekk before. When it comes to him we will believe it when we see it lol.


----------



## watson387

heath2805 said:


> Idk ....from the pic Protekk posted it does look promising. He is one hell of a developer . Even said it was signed and completed Optimistic thoughts peoples
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


He is good at what he does. I was all excited when I saw his initial post, but kind of got disappointed by his explanation. I hope he does pull through this time though. I would love to run AOKP on the Bolt.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387

Hellboy said:


> we have heard this from protekk before. When it comes to him we will believe it when we see it lol.


I hear that, but some optimism can't hurt.









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

watson387 said:


> I hear that, but some optimism can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I agree but dont run in to it with blinders on. It lessens the blow when you kinda expect it.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

All of a sudden people realize how bad HTC has been along with Verizon in releasing OTAs and basically burying the Thunderbolt into dirtnap, and now a group of Horsemen come to show the devs at HTC how not to treat their consumers. It's almost an uproar of an arms race in the form of resurrecting what was originally condemned.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## Hellboy

AlexOnVinyl said:


> All of a sudden people realize how bad HTC has been along with Verizon in releasing OTAs and basically burying the Thunderbolt into dirtnap, and now a group of Horsemen come to show the devs at HTC how not to treat their consumers. It's almost an uproar of an arms race in the form of resurrecting what was originally condemned.
> 
> Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


One this is nothing new with the carriers and phone manufacturers. Unless you have a gsm nexus phone your updates are few and far between. We have been playing this same song and dance with carries and phone manufacturers since I can remember with my originial droid and many people on here before that. Give HTC some credit as they might have been the ones to leak the test build so many of the devs could try and give us something. After all they kept that test build locked up pretty good for a long time. SO without that test build we would only have liquids aosp ics rom. So lets not be so rash to judge htc and throw them in to the fire.

We dont know if the official ics release is dead as history has told us one thing new OS releases never launch on the release date and it can take as long as three months past the offical date to get it. This is why google gsm nexus phones gets updates so quick they send them to the phones directly. Where as with non gsm nexus phones. Google sends the OS to the phone manufacturers and they put their crap on it and after thats all done they send it to the carriers and they have to put their crap on it to. That puts a delay on when it reaches our phones. So dont be surprise if we dont see an official realease around dec to jan.


----------



## recDNA

Hasn't every developer basically said there is no way to have a real high quality ics rom with everything working until/unless they get the vzw ril and kernel for mecha ics? I'm thrilled people are still working on roms but at this point isn't it like building a house on a foundation of mud?


----------



## quickdraw86

i agree with hellboy. HTC has tried to get us the update they promised us within the deadline they proposed. after the update reaches VZW, it's out of HTC's hands. the VZW nexus doesn't even have official jellybean yet, and the other nexus variants have had it for awhile. the leak proves that our ICS was being worked on, and posts from newt and a few other reputable members of the community suggest that our ICS reached a final version. if you want to blame someone, VZW is to blame, not HTC. if it were up to HTC we would've had ICS within their deadline.


----------



## heath2805

Lookin Good 









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Hope it happens.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Hope it happens.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What do you think new leak is? Full RUU /official firmware? Lol Guess no one will know till it happens huh?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> What do you think new leak is? Full RUU /official firmware? Lol Guess no one will know till it happens huh?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


How should I know? You're the one with with the power of the force. I just keep the angy mob









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> How should I know? You're the one with with the power of the force. I just keep the angy mob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I take it the torches are still lit?? Keep that mob away from me! Lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> I take it the torches are still lit?? Keep that mob away from me! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


You don't know if they are still lit or not? Don't give up your day job miss Cleo. The mob is getting antsy now lol.

I hope its the official release but anything that is better than the test leak is a welcomed sight. He seems to be happy looking fwd to Wed. Just gotta keep hoping and to get you a new crystal ball.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

AlexOnVinyl said:


> All of a sudden people realize how bad HTC has been along with Verizon in releasing OTAs and basically burying the Thunderbolt into dirtnap...


 You're new to Android, huh ?


----------



## Hellboy

Thought his posting should of answered that for you? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

recDNA said:


> Hasn't every developer basically said there is no way to have a real high quality ics rom with everything working until/unless they get the vzw ril and kernel for mecha ics?


 It's not always mandatory, but as we can see with the TBolt and ICS, things like the camcorder not working or how 4G/LTE is missing signal strength, those would theoretically be solved with a proper kernel and RIL.

Developers can often copy parts from kernels for other phones and oftentimes, it will work. Think about it, each phone doesn't typically have a unique camera or camcorder component. They are most likely shared amongst numerous phones, even from different manufacturers. Find the software related to it, copy it to the kernel source already in hand, and compile it in.


----------



## hall

heath2805 said:


> What do you think new leak is? Full RUU /official firmware? Lol Guess no one will know till it happens huh?


 Take some advise from an Android old-timer.....

-- Ignore any release dates
-- Ignore any promises or claims on what will be included
-- Use the options (custom ROMs) that are available to you TODAY
-- When a new release does make it out, act surprised !


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

hall said:


> You're new to Android, huh ?


Yeah, 4 years new, haven't rooted any phones until the Thunderbolt. Never rooted my old Motorola Droid.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

hall said:


> It's not always mandatory, but as we can see with the TBolt and ICS, things like the camcorder not working or how 4G/LTE is missing signal strength, those would theoretically be solved with a proper kernel and RIL.
> 
> Developers can often copy parts from kernels for other phones and oftentimes, it will work. Think about it, each phone doesn't typically have a unique camera or camcorder component. They are most likely shared amongst numerous phones, even from different manufacturers. Find the software related to it, copy it to the kernel source already in hand, and compile it in.


Well 4G isn't missing on the LiquidSmooth ICS MR2. Yes, it drops, from time to time which then you initiate airplane mode on then off again. But, that's besides the point. You make a perfect point. Not many differences in the sense camera apks, which would assume that there's other things similar on each device.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## heath2805

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Yeah, 4 years new, haven't rooted any phones until the Thunderbolt. Never rooted my old Motorola Droid.
> 
> Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


This is my 4th phone that's been rooted. That have gotten easier. The bolt is alot harder to mess up than say the TouchPro2, DROIDX or DROID2 .

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Well 4G isn't missing on the LiquidSmooth ICS MR2. Yes, it drops, from time to time which then you initiate airplane mode on then off again. But, that's besides the point. You make a perfect point.


 Please re-read my post.

Otherwise, if you're in a 4G/LTE area currently, what signal strength are you getting right now ?


----------



## padraic

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Never rooted my old Motorola Droid.


You missed out.


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> What do you think new leak is? Full RUU /official firmware? Lol Guess no one will know till it happens huh?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


if newt waiting on a leak RUU to fix his roms, and is trying to obtain a leak himself, chances are that it's a leak RUU that he's referencing. a rooted version of an RUU wouldn't do newt any good.


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> I take it the torches are still lit?? Keep that mob away from me! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


it could be worse. "it could be a mob of zombie dogs with bees in their mouths, and when they bark, they shoot bees at you!"

homer simpson, on the subject of angry mobs.


----------



## z71kris

quickdraw86 said:


> it could be worse. "it could be a mob of zombie dogs with bees in their mouths, and when they bark, they shoot bees at you!"
> 
> homer simpson, on the subject of angry mobs.


Homer is a "smrt" man...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

z71kris said:


> Homer is a "smrt" man...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hahaha. yeah. he stopped a nuclear meltdown, took a few cannonballs, and had a fistfight with a former president, all in one lifetime! LMAO.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

hall said:


> Please re-read my post.
> 
> Otherwise, if you're in a 4G/LTE area currently, what signal strength are you getting right now ?


Inside my house, 3, outside alternating 4 and 5

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

padraic said:


> You missed out.


That I did. I had that phone figured out. Even the keyboard recovery command

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## hall

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Inside my house, 3, outside alternating 4 and 5


 Oh, never mind.... You're the type that counts the number of bars. Shhhh ! Carriers can manipulate / fake the strength based on bars.


----------



## Hellboy

The liquid build under about phone doesn't show anything for signal strength. When I ran it showed 0 and 0. I think if you use cell phone coverage map it might give you a reading bit can't remember for sure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

If anyone cares, protekk posted links on twitter for aokp milestone 6 ICS. From his follow up tweet, looks like calls work but no data. He had to tweak liquids ril for aokp.

Also said (I'm paraphrasing) that he's doing ICS first because it didn't have an aokp build.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

hall said:


> Oh, never mind.... You're the type that counts the number of bars. Shhhh ! Carriers can manipulate / fake the strength based on bars.


Well if you mean actual numbers, I don't have them off hand

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## heath2805

redbelly said:


> If anyone cares, protekk posted links on twitter for aokp milestone 6 ICS. From his follow up tweet, looks like calls work but no data. He had to tweak liquids ril for aokp.
> 
> Also said (I'm paraphrasing) that he's doing ICS first because it didn't have an aokp build.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Yeah I tried it, smooth as hell...very impressive 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

redbelly said:


> If anyone cares, protekk posted links on twitter for aokp milestone 6 ICS. From his follow up tweet, looks like calls work but no data. He had to tweak liquids ril for aokp.
> 
> Also said (I'm paraphrasing) that he's doing ICS first because it didn't have an aokp build.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


I hope he makes it an official build so we can get regular updates.. Its the best tricked out rom. Loved it on my droid x...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

quickdraw86 said:


> it could be worse. "it could be a mob of zombie dogs with bees in their mouths, and when they bark, they shoot bees at you!"
> 
> homer simpson, on the subject of angry mobs.


with diarrhea too!


----------



## hall

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Well if you mean actual numbers, I don't have them off hand


 Nor will you get them. It's broken.


----------



## padraic

Running AOKP on my Nexus 7 now, would be awesome if I could run it on my bolt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

Hellboy said:


> The liquid build under about phone doesn't show anything for signal strength. When I ran it showed 0 and 0. I think if you use cell phone coverage map it might give you a reading bit can't remember for sure


 Just checked with two different apps. One reports -115dBm, which I know is basically "no signal". Another app warns of firmware bugs that will report a value of -85dBm and that's what I get. Went outside to see if it would adjust and still ... -85dBm.


----------



## KGBxxx

Good things are soon coming...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

Here we go again... lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

hall said:


> Nor will you get them. It's broken.


I dunno dude, my 4G works fine on the .19 radios. Haven't had much issue on the build I'm on.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## ProTekk

This good enough for the non-believers?

http://i.imgur.com/yNM3X.png


----------



## cutbait

Awesome

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

ProTekk said:


> This good enough for the non-believers?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNM3X.png


Lol sure. How come you haven't your own thread?

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## ProTekk

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Lol sure. How come you haven't your own thread?
> 
> Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


No need to at this point. If it works in ICS, move it to JB, get it merged in with our mainline and it'll go from there.


----------



## havy15

> This good enough for the non-believers?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNM3X.png


How the heck you've your buttons under like that looks dope lol

sent from my jmod'd bolt


----------



## watson387

ProTekk said:


> This good enough for the non-believers?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNM3X.png


Awww shite dude I can't wait!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Lol sure. How come you haven't your own thread?
> 
> Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


Chill n00bot. Good things come to those who wait.










Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

ProTekk said:


> This good enough for the non-believers?


 And the morons ?


----------



## Hellboy

ProTekk said:


> This good enough for the non-believers?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNM3X.png


It has nothing to do with non believing. It's just looking at your past track record and not getting ones hopes up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoctorZaius68

ProTekk said:


> This good enough for the non-believers?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNM3X.png


Awesome...Thanks ProTekk.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> It has nothing to do with non believing. It's just looking at your past track record and not getting ones hopes up.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I ran it last night with data and calls and mms but no sms for me, feels pretty close to the first data working jester build we had at this point in dev.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> I ran it last night with data and calls and mms but no sms for me, feels pretty close to the first data working jester build we had at this point in dev.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's good to hear.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

havy15 said:


> How the heck you've your buttons under like that looks dope lol
> 
> sent from my jmod'd bolt


Nav buttons. Go to settings - interface - navigation. From there, enable navbar (you have to reboot for it to take effect), you can have up to 5 buttons, including widgets

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## ProTekk

Hellboy said:


> It has nothing to do with non believing. It's just looking at your past track record and not getting ones hopes up.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Track record? Name one device I ever backed out on beyond the the Rezound and I only stopped working on it because I had zero interest left in it. Not like I owed anyone anything. So the next time people want to bring up my "track record" you might want to take a look around and see what I do and have done for devices I own and don't own nor have the service provider for it.

Incredible, Thunderbolt, Incredible 2, Galaxy Nexus, Touchpad, a500, a510, One S, SGS3, EVO 4G and the Rezound. All of what I've worked on in less than 2 years.


----------



## slyfox88

People....Just take the free development and say thank you. These guys owe us nothing! Most of them do it for the fun of it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## watson387

ProTekk said:


> Track record? Name one device I ever backed out on beyond the the Rezound and I only stopped working on it because I had zero interest left in it. Not like I owed anyone anything. So the next time people want to bring up my "track record" you might want to take a look around and see what I do and have done for devices I own and don't own nor have the service provider for it.
> 
> Incredible, Thunderbolt, Incredible 2, Galaxy Nexus, Touchpad, a500, a510, One S, SGS3, EVO 4G and the Rezound. All of what I've worked on in less than 2 years.


I wouldn't worry about it. Dude just likes to hate on devs.









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

watson387 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Dude just likes to hate on devs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


How did that cat do that!? Impressive stuff

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Because he's a hater

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387

KGBxxx said:


> How did that cat do that!? Impressive stuff
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Anything is possible on teh intrawebs.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

According to his Twitter posts, protekk will post his final ics aokp build tonight then begin aokp jb!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

gammaxgoblin said:


> According to his Twitter posts, protekk will post his final ics aokp build tonight then begin aokp jb!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yup, releasing it soon via twitter only

In case anyone doesn't follow him

Edit-removed link, bad upload

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## osuron07

I can't get it to stop rebooting.. anyone else have any luck?

edit: nvm, he posted another link


----------



## KGBxxx

osuron07 said:


> I can't get it to stop rebooting.. anyone else have any luck?
> 
> edit: nvm, he posted another link


He posted new upload. Other one was corrupt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

KGBxxx said:


> He posted new upload. Other one was corrupt.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


New upload is still constantly rebooting on me when I unlock the screen. Is it working for you? MD5 matched his too.


----------



## osuron07

Yeah I give up, I've tried ext3, ext4, fixing permissions, idk how he got it working but I can't seem to past the lockscreen.


----------



## KGBxxx

Yeah I'm getting bootloops on the recent upload too.


----------



## redbelly

Same here, can't get past the first login screen, when I hit start it reboots

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## FirePsych

redbelly said:


> Same here, can't get past the first login screen, when I hit start it reboots
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


He just tweeted he'll fix it in the morning.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

so how exactly does AOKP differ from AOSP?

i know one is kang and one is source, but i have never used an AOKP ROM.


----------



## yarly

jld said:


> so how exactly does AOKP differ from AOSP?
> 
> i know one is kang and one is source, but i have never used an AOKP ROM.


AOKP is more or less Cyanogen (using parts of Cyanogen for things) with more features and tends to try more experimental things (if that's what one likes). They also base themselves off the experimental branch of AOSP as well, while CM bases themselves off the stable AOSP branch.

I've used AOKP a while ago for a few weeks to try it, but I either use my own AOSP builds generally or Cyanogen.


----------



## jld

that's pretty cool. i hardly know a drop about programming at all, unfortunately.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

yarly said:


> AOKP is more or less Cyanogen (using parts of Cyanogen for things) with more features and tends to try more experimental things (if that's what one likes). They also base themselves off the experimental branch of AOSP as well, while CM bases themselves off the stable AOSP branch.
> 
> I've used AOKP a while ago for a few weeks to try it, but I either use my own AOSP builds generally or Cyanogen.


Calling on your expertise...would there be a noticeable difference in the linaro builds of fennec vs the Mozilla builds? Need it be paired with a linaro equipped rom to realize the gain?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

Any "performance" gains wouldn't be anything the user would feel on a daily basis. If one benchmarked internal functions of what the browser does, there would likely be differences in speed though.


----------



## yarly

gammaxgoblin said:


> Calling on your expertise...would there be a noticeable difference in the linaro builds of fennec vs the Mozilla builds? Need it be paired with a linaro equipped rom to realize the gain?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Linaro is mostly a buzzword. Didn't result in any performance increase on the Nexus on ICS. Partially because of a few things:

1) The stats behind it to begin with (by the linaro group) were skewed (they were rendering and performing benchmarks in software rendering [with the cpu] and not hardware [GPU]). ICS GPU rendering was limited to 30fps per second, since it used double buffering and vsync. Software rendering didn't have that cap so the framerates were going to be much better. I'm not sure if they decided to not mention that or simply did not think about it (which is a pretty big oversight).

2) Linaro needs to be used to compile everything to really work correctly and every phone/tablet out there always has some binary blobs that cannot be compiled with it and are just pushed to the device. That can cause issues with stability and performance (notably people reporting devices getting really hot). Things like the GPU drivers and such were where the optimizations were really needed and could not be implemented. There were a few things that development teams like CM decided were helpful and would not cause compatibility issues. They pushed those changes to the source, but everyone agreed on their gerrit that the real changes would come from the bits of code they couldn't work with due to binary blobs.

3) Benchmarks done by the community using hardware testing with and without linaro show nothing overly noticeable for performance improvements.

While it did not help the community really on ICS, google did take note of it and added the optimizations for it in Jellybean by default. Had to dig it up, but I wrote a post about it when everyone was raving about linaro on the Nexus earlier this year. It's relevant to ICS at least: http://rootzwiki.com..._10#entry745109

To answer your question though about linaro, one would have to use their toolchain for compiling to see improvements on any optimizations made for it as Android apps are relying on Bionic (Android's BSD licensed version of libc) to deal with C/C++ code when they're dynamically linked to the OS (which any app compiled using the NDK for Android are).


----------



## ProTekk

AOKP is NOT CyanogenMod. Period. Sorry Yarly but I'm calling you out on that one. Go git clone our framework and their and use Meld to see how "alike" they are.

Secondly, Linaro is a pile of shit. Anything made by Linaro is strictly meant and tested for the PandaBoard.

Third, I'll fix the latest build soon enough.


----------



## yarly

ProTekk said:


> AOKP is NOT CyanogenMod. Period. Sorry Yarly but I'm calling you out on that one. Go git clone our framework and their and use Meld to see how "alike" they are.


It was an over generalization (and you're taking what I said out of context as I stated much of the contrary about their similarities) because no one in the thread is going to care about me going in depth about the micro scale code differences and I didn't want to spend the hours to write it up when it'll just get tl;dred.

I mean, I did say one is based on the experimental branch of AOSP and one is based on the stable branch of AOSP. AOKP has some features (and thus code from CM). However, I also said it experiments with many more things (like features) that CM would never want to do for political or personal philosophy reasons as they have their own way and AOKP has theirs. CM has also borrowed from AOKP (like taking the weather lockscreen stuff and reimplementing it slightly different but still more or less the same under the hood). Both share each other's code at times and there's nothing wrong with that.

On that note, I'm probably replying in vain, because any explanation I provide will most likely not be good enough for you since you just wish to debate me for the sake of being contrary (it's okay, it's just your way), much as a die hard Yankees fan and a Red Sox fan would disagree either has anything in common or a Republican and Democrat would disagree either has anything in common.

But ya, I still <3 you Protekk even if we must agree to disagree


----------



## ProTekk

Oh it's nothing against you. Just hate seeing that is all. I am a cranky SOB and especially lately since in less than 4 hours of me being awake i have 30 tweets, pm's, emails about the Thunderbolt ROM.

I hate everyone equally and without bias


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I can't really understand/feel what devs go through but I would just say try to see it as fans of your work wanting to have more and more. Us crackflashers are an insatiable bunch. Lol we appreciate your work and time!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

if i were a dev i wouldn't make myself available to anyone outside of the dev community lol.


----------



## redbelly

yarly said:


> .... because no one in the thread is going to care about me going in depth about the micro scale code differences...


Hellboy would

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

redbelly said:


> Hellboy would
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Then you know nothing about me. That's what makes it so funny to read what you said. Thanks for the laugh.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Then you know nothing about me. That's what makes it so funny to read what you said. Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I was wondering if you'd comment on that or let it slide lol


----------



## redbelly

Hellboy said:


> Then you know nothing about me. That's what makes it so funny to read what you said. Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it was a joke 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## ssethv

Protekk via twitter

HTC Thunderbolt AOKP ICS Milestone 6:

http://www.mediafire.com/?bwgzdwzuuqbu0rj

MD5: 49a128c5ce1ef9d9e2099d19fc46ef20

Sent from my ICYbolt via tapatalk


----------



## osuron07

ssethv said:


> Protekk via twitter
> 
> HTC Thunderbolt AOKP ICS Milestone 6:
> 
> http://www.mediafire...bwgzdwzuuqbu0rj
> 
> MD5: 49a128c5ce1ef9d9e2099d19fc46ef20
> 
> Sent from my ICYbolt via tapatalk


Anyone else having issues with wifi not turning on?


----------



## recDNA

Will any of the new ics roms allow direct link from browser to apps? I am totally hooked to being able to click on a phone number in the net and having the dialer come on or clicking on an address and have google maps come on.

I suppose there is no way any of the sense ics roms will ever be able to do this?


----------



## FirePsych

Looks good, but no WiFi, No Camera and Newt's camera patch doesn't work.


----------



## hall

recDNA said:


> Will any of the new ics roms allow direct link from browser to apps? I am totally hooked to being able to click on a phone number in the net and having the dialer come on or clicking on an address and have google maps come on.
> 
> I suppose there is no way any of the sense ics roms will ever be able to do this?


 I just did it with a phone number and the dialer popped up. It doesn't underline the phone number (in Chrome), so it's not obvious that it will work, but try it ! Didn't try an address yet....

Isn't this a feature that Apple sued Google/Android over ?


----------



## padraic

On-topic: to be honest I'm starting to be skeptical of "official" ICS for Thunderbolt. HTC and VZW have retreated into silent mode on any possible updates.


----------



## hall

FirePsych said:


> Looks good, but no WiFi, No Camera and Newt's camera patch doesn't work.


 Looks are nice, but functionality is more important (to me) !!


----------



## hall

padraic said:


> On-topic: to be honest I'm starting to be skeptical of "official" ICS for Thunderbolt. HTC and VZW have retreated into silent mode on any possible updates.


 Verizon has NEVER acknowledged that the Thunderbolt would see ICS, have they ? HTC has, but they don't have the final say....


----------



## StephenMilone

hall said:


> Verizon has NEVER acknowledged that the Thunderbolt would see ICS, have they ? HTC has, but they don't have the final say....


http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2012/03/bl2012-03-06.html

TB is there.


----------



## recDNA

hall said:


> I just did it with a phone number and the dialer popped up. It doesn't underline the phone number (in Chrome), so it's not obvious that it will work, but try it ! Didn't try an address yet....
> 
> Isn't this a feature that Apple sued Google/Android over ?


What version of ics are you using? I could see why aosp might work but I'd be surprised if it works in sense due to the apple suit you mentioned.


----------



## Hellboy

Verizon says the bolt will get ice but that no specific date is given. They always say waiting for HTC to send.their way and HTC saysverizon already has it. So why worry about this update?

I will sound like a broken record but when has a release ever been released on original launch date? I don't expect an official release till around January. For all you know the official is just as laggy as the test leaked. Then to see the source released will be 90 more days. So enjoy what we have and stop fretting over official releases. If you are so anxious for timeley updates then get a nexus device. The gsm variety.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

Relax. All I did was profess skepticism. I'm not "fretting", nor am I "anxious for timeley (sp) updates" - I don't care when or if the official release comes.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Thread cleaned. The next person who decides to be rude or flame someone or gets reported is getting a short break from posting.


----------



## hall

StephenMilone said:


> http://news.verizonw...2012-03-06.html
> 
> TB is there.


 Ooops, my mistake. In corporate speak though, they really have no obligation and plans can change...


----------



## hall

recDNA said:


> What version of ics are you using? I could see why aosp might work but I'd be surprised if it works in sense due to the apple suit you mentioned.


 I'm running Liquid's ICS build. Not sure of exact number... As I recall now, I do think it was HTC that was threatened by Apple over this, not Google (yet). On Sense 2.1, I'm absolutely positive it still worked, but maybe HTC removed it in some later versions.


----------



## heath2805

hall said:


> I'm running Liquid's ICS build. Not sure of exact number... As I recall now, I do think it was HTC that was threatened by Apple over this, not Google (yet). On Sense 2.1, I'm absolutely positive it still worked, but maybe HTC removed it in some later versions.


I know it didn't work on Accense's stock 2.11.605.19 based sense rom. I do believe that's when they discontinued it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

prolly not on sense 3.6 or 4.0 then. :-(


----------



## heath2805

hall said:


> Looks are nice, but functionality is more important (to me) !!


It seems Chrootz has been able to fix wifi and has set up a link from his dropbox to a modified AOKP build. Only thing not working on ProTekks AOKP build now is camera and camcorder. Its on this link, 8th post down, check it out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31808976

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lex400

heath2805 said:


> It seems Chrootz has been able to fix wifi and has set up a link from his dropbox to a modified AOKP build. Only thing not working on ProTekks AOKP build now is camera and camcorder. Its on this link, 8th post down, check it out http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=31808976
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


thanks for the heads up Heath!


----------



## spiderbolt

heath2805 said:


> It seems Chrootz has been able to fix wifi and has set up a link from his dropbox to a modified AOKP build. Only thing not working on ProTekks AOKP build now is camera and camcorder. Its on this link, 8th post down, check it out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31808976
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Just flashed this rom seems pretty smooth but I have no Google apps what so ever not even play store is there something i missed and md5s do match


----------



## ProTekk

spiderbolt said:


> Just flashed this rom seems pretty smooth but I have no Google apps what so ever not even play store is there something i missed and md5s do match


You flash GApps separately...


----------



## osuron07

spiderbolt said:


> Just flashed this rom seems pretty smooth but I have no Google apps what so ever not even play store is there something i missed and md5s do match


No you gotta download the ics gapps. Just open up the browser once the rom is installed, search ics gapps, goo's gapp list is one of the top 5 results, click that, find the latest ics gapps, download, reboot recovery, flash gapps.


----------



## spiderbolt

I got it now thanks for the help I also noticed that the two bar signal hasn't got fixed. Not complaining doesn't bother me much just making sure I didn't mess something up or miss something lol


----------



## heath2805

ProTekk said:


> You flash GApps separately...


Here's gapps thanks to Protekk http://db.tt/wcCiaQkX

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268

How is protekks ics build? I've only tried liquid ics

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

CC268 said:


> How is protekks ics build? I've only tried liquid ics
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


It's basically like liquid build with a few more options. Side by side I doubt you could tell a difference.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268

Gotcha thanks! So will the video camera be fixed once the official ics is released? (Assuming that will happen)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24

Hellboy said:


> It's basically like liquid build with a few more options. Side by side I doubt you could tell a difference.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Have you tried it?... dude its a lot different .. much cleaner and such.








This has the weather on the status drop down. Its the rom I been waiting for. And the JB version he is finishing has a SMS pop up like handsent and go have built it. With much more.. I can't wait..

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

i was going to use his ICS, but camera was broken. i gotta have the camera. looks great though. really interested in his JB build.


----------



## Hellboy

If you have boot manager you can load protekks aokp rom on that. I have done it and that way you can try it out and not have to flash over your current rom.


----------



## quickdraw86

no doubt, protekk's AOKP is worth a try, especially the version with working wifi. i ran it for a bit, and the AOKP extras are nice, but i went back to NuSense because of some of the bugs. i look forward to seeing how the AOKP builds progress, never thought we'd see anything but an AOKP port by an unassociated developer on the bolt.


----------



## Maverick39

quickdraw86 said:


> no doubt, protekk's AOKP is worth a try, especially the version with working wifi. i ran it for a bit, and the AOKP extras are nice, but i went back to NuSense because of some of the bugs. i look forward to seeing how the AOKP builds progress, never thought we'd see anything but an AOKP port by an unassociated developer on the bolt.


Where can one find the AOKP download at?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

Maverick39 said:


> Where can one find the AOKP download at?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


the mediafire link is posted on protekk's twitter:

http://mobile.twitter.com/ProTekkFZS?max_id=248896814856691712

there's a version floating around where chrootz fixed wifi too, the link to that version, as well as a link to ICS gapps, was posted by heath on the previous page of this thread.


----------



## heath2805

Maverick39 said:


> Where can one find the AOKP download at?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


 I did test with Liquid and SPJester's camera. No dice! I found why the Camera failed because of the kernel's memory crashed and killed camera. ￼

My time is running out cause I have go work in an hour. ARGH! However I am testing the aokp fixed with wifi without Camera-Video Recording, I mean testing the ROM installation and make sure the wifi is working properly.

*UPDATED* aokp with wifi fixed uploaded to the dropbox. Have fun!

Here the link : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68659139/aokp_mecha_milestone-6-wifi-fixed.zip

MD5SUM: ed08b62f5e0362ea2dad29de9885af06 aokp_mecha_milestone-6-wifi-fixed.zip
And here's ICS gapps http://db.tt/wcCiaQkX

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2
Thanks goes to ProTekk for the rom and Chrootz for the wifi fix.


----------



## Maverick39

heath2805 said:


> I did test with Liquid and SPJester's camera. No dice! I found why the Camera failed because of the kernel's memory crashed and killed camera. ￼
> 
> My time is running out cause I have go work in an hour. ARGH! However I am testing the aokp fixed with wifi without Camera-Video Recording, I mean testing the ROM installation and make sure the wifi is working properly.
> 
> *UPDATED* aokp with wifi fixed uploaded to the dropbox. Have fun!
> 
> Here the link : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68659139/aokp_mecha_milestone-6-wifi-fixed.zip
> 
> MD5SUM: ed08b62f5e0362ea2dad29de9885af06 aokp_mecha_milestone-6-wifi-fixed.zip
> And here's ICS gapps http://db.tt/wcCiaQkX
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2
> Thanks goes to ProTekk for the rom and Chrootz for the wifi fix.


Cool thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ss0mohit

what radios are you running with t? the .19 ismt satisfactory.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Soooooo another month has almost gone by.....any news from HTC?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> Soooooo another month has almost gone by.....any news from HTC?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's going to be around Dec or January. Just like past releases has been 3 months late at least

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Any new news on protekks job build


----------



## Hellboy

Check his Twitter he's always on that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

gammaxgoblin said:


> Soooooo another month has almost gone by.....any news from HTC?


 It can only mean they really aren't going to release it !


----------



## cowisland

We approaching the time when the OTA may not make sense anymore. Most people will stop using the phone over the next three to six months due to the two year upgrade cycle. Soon there will be no users left to enjoy TB ICS.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> It's going to be around Dec or January. Just like past releases has been 3 months late at least
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I would just like to hear directly from vzw that they are even working on it.


----------



## afrchutch

recDNA said:


> I would just like to hear directly from vzw that they are even working on it.


They've confirmed that on their Facebook page. Not that it means anything...

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

All I can say is, I'm getting either the razr m or maxx HD in December when I can upgrade so unless they release it before December
18th, I don't even care anymore.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

afrchutch said:


> All I can say is, I'm getting either the razr m or maxx HD in December when I can upgrade so unless they release it before December
> 18th, I don't even care anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


I don't really care either... if and when I can afford a new phone it will either be a Nexus or SIII.


----------



## recDNA

afrchutch said:


> They've confirmed that on their Facebook page. Not that it means anything...
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


My understanding is they haven't posted a thing about it since missing the deadline. Have you seen anything recently?


----------



## mindflayer

I gave up waiting. Bought the Samsung GS3. I'm done with HTC.


----------



## spiderbolt

Only reason I'm still waiting is cuz I can't make up my mind get the gs3 or get the note 2 when its released


----------



## DeReaper

if the phone still works good, does it matter if it doesn't have an update?

why spend money on a new phone if your current one still does its job ics isn't really that important

jumping ship just because the company doesn't release an update when its supposed to doesn't really make a whole lot of sense

just my two cents guys

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68

by the time ICS comes out for the TB the S5 will have come out. People are getting upset with HTC for lack of information, no updated news, nothing. So people right now, like myself is disappointed with any progress with ICS. As of now, I don't care any more. As soon as I get my upgrade I'm bailing ship. I keep my phone because of MIUI. If it wasn't because of that and of course lack of money, I would have gotten a new phone at full price.


----------



## hall

DeReaper said:


> jumping ship just because the company doesn't release an update when its supposed to doesn't really make a whole lot of sense


 Companies are foolish to announce updates or DATES for an update. If they were smart, they'd silently work on updates and surprise people with them ! Or, if they feel they must announce it, don't do it until it's tested and finalized.


----------



## jquest68

hall said:


> Companies are foolish to announce updates or DATES for an update. If they were smart, they'd silently work on updates and surprise people with them ! Or, if they feel they must announce it, don't do it until it's tested and finalized.


I strongly agree. Its not right to announce that. Now we're all waiting like knuckleheads for any news. No one knows any thing. HTC should allow us TB users to upgrade to another phone that has ICS without messing up our contract or paying full price. Its just Verizon so this would be a great way of gaining our respect or not hating the company itself for this so called false release date. I think its fair.


----------



## recDNA

I couldn't disagree more. I think the companies should update us weekly on the progress of updates even if one of those announcements is, "Due to limitations of hardware it does not appear at this time there will be any further significant changes to current software."


----------



## jld

i think the most important issue to address is entitlement. are we really entitled to new software? how can anyone say? we don't sign a contract with the promise that "this phone will receive the latest software updates." nor do we PAY for these updates. they are free. they are, more or less, a bonus.

all we should expect, in reality, is exactly the same phone we have when its first purchased. if the company says "we'll get you the update" and they don't, well it sucks, but in the end they didn't violate any part of our ownership of the phone. as the customer we don't have the right to demand something that we are not entitled to. we just have to accept it as a gift - and for the company - a reason to purchase their phones in the future.

and therein lies the power that we do have - the almighty dollar. we vote with it. if a company wants us to stick with them, this is why they'll release updates. the most we can do is not buy an HTC next time, and let them know why, so maybe in the future they'll know exactly how to improve their business and learn from mistakes.


----------



## dvgb173

Smartphones are more than just phones. It is not unreasonable to expect 2 years of support when you are pushed to buy a 2 year contract. Support includes OS support.

Doug B.


----------



## mindflayer

DeReaper said:


> if the phone still works good, does it matter if it doesn't have an update?
> 
> why spend money on a new phone if your current one still does its job ics isn't really that important
> 
> jumping ship just because the company doesn't release an update when its supposed to doesn't really make a whole lot of sense


Better hardware, more dev support, android 4.1.1 (the hell with ICS).. it was more then just an update issue when it came to my decision. Don't get me wrong-I loved my thunderbolt, but it was time to move on.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

dvgb173 said:


> Smartphones are more than just phones. It is not unreasonable to expect 2 years of support when you are pushed to buy a 2 year contract. Support includes OS support.
> 
> Doug B.


agreed...but who pushed you to the two year contract? and who, by all accounts, is holding up the update to the Thunderbolt?

switching to another phone manufacturer and staying on the same carrier seems amazingly counterproductive to me.


----------



## dvgb173

number5toad said:


> agreed...but who pushed you to the two year contract? and who, by all accounts, is holding up the update to the Thunderbolt?
> 
> switching to another phone manufacturer and staying on the same carrier seems amazingly counterproductive to me.


Agreed the problem is VZW.
I am chained to VZW due to geographic and familial parameters. I really don't have a problem with
HTC.
My biggest problem is that the Motorola phones on VZW are locked!
Doug B.


----------



## mindflayer

number5toad said:


> agreed...but who pushed you to the two year contract? and who, by all accounts, is holding up the update to the Thunderbolt?
> 
> switching to another phone manufacturer and staying on the same carrier seems amazingly counterproductive to me.


You're absolutely right. But who -also- has the best signal strength in my area?








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

Upon further reflection, I don't even know if my contract covers anything about the device.
Shame on me!
Mods feel free to move this to the Verizon sucks! thread.

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA

mindflayer said:


> Better hardware, more dev support, android 4.1.1 (the hell with ICS).. it was more then just an update issue when it came to my decision. Don't get me wrong-I loved my thunderbolt, but it was time to move on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The better hardware doesn't matter if user experience.isn't noticeably improved. I have read about signal issues and.even lag issues in phones with better hardware. I would only want better hardware if it meant no lag, better data signal, etc. A prettier home screen doesn't cut it.


----------



## mindflayer

I'm very satisfied

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

dvgb173 said:


> It is not unreasonable to expect 2 years of support when you are pushed to buy a 2 year contract. Support includes OS support.


 I fail to see the issue then..... Does VZW deny TBolt users any type of software "support" ? No, they don't.

What you apparently meant was "2 years of required software updates". That will never happen... Some phones simply can't run the newest software that may become available during the 2-years one is under contract with that phone. My HTC Eris ran like CRAP on Gingerbread, even AOSP Gingerbread. Someone even ported Sense/Gingerbread to it and I tried it .... and removed it in a couple of hours because it was so bad.


----------



## dvgb173

After re-wording this several times, all I have to say is:
ICS works on the Thunderbolt. GIVE ME THE DAMN UPDATE!
Doug B.


----------



## watson387

number5toad said:


> agreed...but who pushed you to the two year contract? and who, by all accounts, is holding up the update to the Thunderbolt?
> 
> switching to another phone manufacturer and staying on the same carrier seems amazingly counterproductive to me.


The problem with switching carriers is that none but Verizon work everywhere I need them to. Sprint has horrible coverage; I'll never make that mistake again. AT&T is pretty good, but still can't cut it. I've never used T-Mobile but my friends who use them seem to get less than desirable coverage in my area. As much as I hate Verizon, I'm kinda stuck with them if I want a fully functioning network in all my usual places.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pakkman12

watson387 said:


> The problem with switching carriers is that none but Verizon work everywhere I need them to. Sprint has horrible coverage; I'll never make that mistake again. AT&T is pretty good, but still can't cut it. I've never used T-Mobile but my friends who use them seem to get less than desirable coverage in my area. As much as I hate Verizon, I'm kinda stuck with them if I want a fully functioning network in all my usual places.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Amen


----------



## Hellboy

recDNA said:


> I couldn't disagree more. I think the companies should update us weekly on the progress of updates even if one of those announcements is, "Due to limitations of hardware it does not appear at this time there will be any further significant changes to current software."


But I guess you will also say devs don't owe us weekly updates? Because they don't get paid. But HTC pays their employees to work on the updates and not give updates to us. Last on HTC stance they said they already sent it to Verizon. So why still bust HTC balls?

As far as them giving us a phone with ics why should they. Doesnt your bolt preform like it should? No where does it say that they have to give you ice. Just be happy with what you have.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

even though I think the difference in network coverage / stability is a really overblown issue, I definitely understand people who feel like they're trapped with one carrier and I sympathize - I just question the thinking that leads you to believe the update situation will be better somehow with a different phone. I'm pretty sure every single phone on Verizon has run into big delays waiting for official updates at some point in its life cycle, except the iPhone. hell, even the Verizon Nexus had to wait a few months for the JB upgrade.


----------



## Hellboy

This is true the droid charge samsung couldn't make up its mind if it was getting gingerbread or not. One day Samsung said.no then the next yes and went back and.forth for several months. Could of had the LG revolution and nothing at all was upgraded. It's a proven fact that most people would rather complain what they don't have than be greatful with what they do have. So unless you have a gsm nexus phone then you should not act surprised when the carriers/ manufacturers don't sent out an update on time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> But I guess you will also say devs don't owe us weekly updates? Because they don't get paid. But HTC pays their employees to work on the updates and not give updates to us. Last on HTC stance they said they already sent it to Verizon. So why still bust HTC balls?
> 
> As far as them giving us a phone with ics why should they. Doesnt your bolt preform like it should? No where does it say that they have to give you ice. Just be happy with what you have.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I never used the word "owe". I used the word "should". I don't claim HTC nor VZW "owe" us ICS. I said they "should" update us regularly on progress. It is simply good business imo. Why piss off so many customers? As with real NFL officials vs the scabs the key is communication. Communication builds confidence and respect. Secrecy breeds suspician and a lack of confidence.
BTW, you're right. Developers don't owe us anything even if we contribute. I still think it is nice when they let us know what's up as Santod does.


----------



## hall

recDNA said:


> Why piss off so many customers?


 You grossly overestimate the number of Thunderbolt users who care about updates, let alone know what Gingerbread, ICS, or Jelly Bean is. My wife has a TBolt and if I asked her what software was on her phone, her response would be "Android ?". She just wants it to work. I'm sure 90+ % of ALL phone owners are the same as her.


----------



## number5toad

it doesn't really matter how many customers have a vested interest in software upgrades; when the company in question makes a series of announcements regarding their intent to release those upgrades, and then clams up and can't offer any additional information, they're creating a bad PR situation. I agree with recDNA that they should make more of an effort to communicate with their customers.

of course, since the issue seems to be Verizon holding up the rollout, it's entirely possible that HTC can't communicate any more than they have without damaging their relationship with VZW, which is without a doubt more beneficial to them than their relationship with individual customers.


----------



## hall

number5toad said:


> it doesn't really matter how many customers have a vested interest in software upgrades; when the company in question makes a series of announcements regarding their intent to release those upgrades, and then clams up and can't offer any additional information...


 And IMO, companies shouldn't pre-announce software updates/upgrades until they're completely sure and/or ready. That would "solve" the issue.


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> it doesn't really matter how many customers have a vested interest in software upgrades; when the company in question makes a series of announcements regarding their intent to release those upgrades, and then clams up and can't offer any additional information, they're creating a bad PR situation. I agree with recDNA that they should make more of an effort to communicate with their customers.
> 
> of course, since the issue seems to be Verizon holding up the rollout, it's entirely possible that HTC can't communicate any more than they have without damaging their relationship with VZW, which is without a doubt more beneficial to them than their relationship with individual customers.


HTC said verizon has the update. WHat more can they say? They cant make verizon do anything they dont want to. Just like you cant make HTC do anything they dont want to. Anyway you are not a customer of HTC. HTC made the phone for verizon. You bought the phone from verizon. So how do you all figure you are customers of HTC. IF you was all updates would come from HTC to your phone and verizon would be cut out of the picture.


----------



## number5toad

read it again, Hellboy.



hall said:


> And IMO, companies shouldn't pre-announce software updates/upgrades until they're completely sure and/or ready. That would "solve" the issue.


I agree with this in principle, but considering the amount of bad press and customer complaints HTC was getting from Thunderbolt users, they were somewhat painted into a corner by consumer impatience. the best path forward is companies that don't announce early and communicate regularly, and consumers who don't behave like spoiled toddlers.

not exactly holding my breath on either account, which is why I'm pretty sold on the idea of an unlocked Nexus phone and pre-paid carriers from here on out, or at least until the American telecom industry gets its collective sh*t together.


----------



## recDNA

hall said:


> You grossly overestimate the number of Thunderbolt users who care about updates, let alone know what Gingerbread, ICS, or Jelly Bean is. My wife has a TBolt and if I asked her what software was on her phone, her response would be "Android ?". She just wants it to work. I'm sure 90+ % of ALL phone owners are the same as her.


I agree...but the other 10% would like to know. Do you know the kind of loyalty good communication breeds? I don't see the downside from vzw perspective. If I just wanted a phone that works with as little knowlege as possible on my part I would buy an iphone. It's perfect for my wife because that's what she wants and I respect that. My Android phone is like a hobby. I'm INTO it. I'm not alone. Android users LIKE to know what's up. Any business that pisses off 10% of its customers has a serious problem. VZW is different because they have a good data coverage monopoly. Soon other providers will be able to match vzw coverage. At that point VZW will lose a lot of customers if they don't wise up imo.
BTW,VZW wasnt always this way. There was a time when service was unmatched. The customer WAS always right. You could TRUST what a floor or phone rep told you. Most of all VZW REALLY valued long term customers and didn't hesitate to offer early upgrades, free services, upgrades for free. It's what made them the biggest and the best.


----------



## number5toad

that last part is absolutely true - I would have bailed on Verizon a long, long time ago if it weren't for the quality of their customer service.


----------



## Hellboy

recDNA said:


> I agree...but the other 10% would like to know. Do you know the kind of loyalty good communication breeds? I don't see the downside from vzw perspective. If I just wanted a phone that works with as little knowlege as possible on my part I would buy an iphone. It's perfect for my wife because that's what she wants and I respect that. My Android phone is like a hobby. I'm INTO it. I'm not alone. Android users LIKE to know what's up. Any business that pisses off 10% of its customers has a serious problem. VZW is different because they have a good data coverage monopoly. Soon other providers will be able to match vzw coverage. At that point VZW will lose a lot of customers if they don't wise up imo.
> BTW,VZW wasnt always this way. There was a time when service was unmatched. The customer WAS always right. You could TRUST what a floor or phone rep told you. Most of all VZW REALLY valued long term customers and didn't hesitate to offer early upgrades, free services, upgrades for free. It's what made them the biggest and the best.


Ok look at what it got HTC by coming out with a launch date. It's not wise for companies to say oh this will be out on day x. You never know what they might run in to. Then like HTC ran in to when Verizon screwed the launch date. You say ten percent of bolt owners are not happy? That's like a drop in the bucket and companies factors in unsatisfied customers. The ones that always complains are the ones that will never be happy. Watch when we get the ics ota there will be people saying why can't we get jb. It's an endless cycle of people not happy with what they have.

Customers always right? So a customer lie to get a new phone or a charge taken off their account is right in doing so? This is why companies are doing away with the customer is always right policies. Customers abuse the policy and comes a time when they have to tell the customer no you're wrong. We see abuse on the customers part all the time. We see posts of going to lie about issues so I can try to weasel them out of a g3. This is why now its so hard to get another replacement out of them. But we won't see people like you complain about them. It's easy to pick on a company when its the customers that forced them to change the policies.

I will ask you this what can ics offer you on the bolt that gb cant?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> Ok look at what it got HTC by coming out with a launch date. It's not wise for companies to say oh this will be out on day x. You never know what they might run in to. Then like HTC ran in to when Verizon screwed the launch date. You say ten percent of bolt owners are not happy? That's like a drop in the bucket and companies factors in unsatisfied customers. The ones that always complains are the ones that will never be happy. Watch when we get the ics ota there will be people saying why can't we get jb. It's an endless cycle of people not happy with what they have.
> 
> Customers always right? So a customer lie to get a new phone or a charge taken off their account is right in doing so? This is why companies are doing away with the customer is always right policies. Customers abuse the policy and comes a time when they have to tell the customer no you're wrong. We see abuse on the customers part all the time. We see posts of going to lie about issues so I can try to weasel them out of a g3. This is why now its so hard to get another replacement out of them. But we won't see people like you complain about them. It's easy to pick on a company when its the customers that forced them to change the policies.
> 
> I will ask you this what can ics offer you on the bolt that gb cant?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 Agreed, the customer is always right, is no longer the paradigm. Customers are mostly idiots, and there will be someone to replace any customer that is lost. Verizon and AT&T continue to grow despite increased fees and less benefits. They are in the position of power, which means they make the rules.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

1) recDNA is not advocating for companies to talk about specific release dates, he is advocating for more communication in general. this might have meant a response to the questions about ICS on the Bolt being more in line with "we are looking into it, we're not sure the hardware can support the upgrade but we'll see what we can do" for the months and months that customers were pestering them, rather than saying nothing at all. this might mean Verizon saying "yes, we have the update from HTC, but we need to test ____________ and be sure everything works on our network before we roll it out to you" rather than saying nothing at all.

of course some people will always complain, but I don't see how that excuses poor PR practices.

2) "the customer is always right" isn't the same thing as "the customer gets whatever they want". traditionally it means that the service employee begins from the perspective that a customer has a genuine need or concern that they can address, even if their information isn't correct, and will work from there in trying to help them. that's how Verizon used to operate...now it's more about whether or not what the customer says falls in line with official statements from Verizon, even when those statements are self contradictory or just nonsensical.

you guys are almost going out of your way to miss the point.


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> 1) recDNA is not advocating for companies to talk about specific release dates, he is advocating for more communication in general. this might have meant a response to the questions about ICS on the Bolt being more in line with "we are looking into it, we're not sure the hardware can support the upgrade but we'll see what we can do" for the months and months that customers were pestering them, rather than saying nothing at all. this might mean Verizon saying "yes, we have the update from HTC, but we need to test ____________ and be sure everything works on our network before we roll it out to you" rather than saying nothing at all.
> 
> of course some people will always complain, but I don't see how that excuses poor PR practices.
> 
> 2) "the customer is always right" isn't the same thing as "the customer gets whatever they want". traditionally it means that the service employee begins from the perspective that a customer has a genuine need or concern that they can address, even if their information isn't correct, and will work from there in trying to help them. that's how Verizon used to operate...now it's more about whether or not what the customer says falls in line with official statements from Verizon, even when those statements are self contradictory or just nonsensical.
> 
> you guys are almost going out of your way to miss the point.


Well I just finished up with tier 2 support with Verizon over my wife's GPS not getting a lock at all. The support guy was nice and we went through different things to get her merge to get a GPS lock. Even went with a cln replacement and that wouldn't get a lock. I told him my wife only likes sliding keyboard phones if we go the route of going with a different phone. So he said let's see what Google has to say and a possible fix. A week later he said Google said that phone the GPS only works in some regions. So the support guy said we can send her a Droid 3 as a replacement. So your indication they don't listen doesn't hold true. Sure it depends on who you get but also many customers just wants the quick fix and that isn't going to happen. If you want access to a tier 2 support person I have a supervisor number and the guys name. He is really good.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

I will say in HTC's defence that they finally put out an ETA on the update(or even agreed to one to start with) because so many users wrote to them requesting(and sometimes demanding) information about the update or whether we are getting one to start with. They said July/August, but never said if that was the date that it would roll out of their hands, or whether that was the date they expected verizon to finish processing it. If it's true that it's in verizon's hands now, then HTC has done everything that they said they would. Blame it on Big Red for taking forever. I honestly find that to be more likely. If HTC has a solid update, more people are likely to buy another HTC when their contract runs out. In Verizon's eyes though, holding off on the update for a month or so might just squeeze a few more customers into a new phone. I think it's more likely verizon trying to get a few more bucks out of your pocket.


----------



## quickdraw86

the lack of any status updates on our ICS is on verizon. HTC did a great job of keeping their thunderbolt users in the loop IMO, as they weren't required to answer any questions or provide any dates for a release through social media sites or anywhere else. VZW isn't altogether a bad carrier though, in fact, VZW is the only carrier that is honest when they say that they have the largest and fastest 4G network in America. also, as hellboy said, VZW is willing to offer assistance and support to any customer that goes through the process of reporting an issue with a phone, establishing a history of said issue, and following up (i've gone through that process). there are far too many dishonest wireless customers out there for any carrier to allow or provide a replacement device for a one time complaint.


----------



## Obaterista93

quickdraw86 said:


> the lack of any status updates on our ICS is on verizon. HTC did a great job of keeping their thunderbolt users in the loop IMO, as they weren't required to answer any questions or provide any dates for a release through social media sites or anywhere else. VZW isn't altogether a bad carrier though, in fact, VZW is the only carrier that is honest when they say that they have the largest and fastest 4G network in America. also, as hellboy said, VZW is willing to offer assistance and support to any customer that goes through the process of reporting an issue with a phone, establishing a history of said issue, and following up (i've gone through that process). there are far too many dishonest wireless customers out there for any carrier to allow or provide a replacement device for a one time complaint.


That was weird. You and I just had a brain connectivity moment. We typed almost the same response at basically the same time. Weird.


----------



## KGBxxx

Weird cause I was thinking the same thing. Were you guys by chance on the pooper like me?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

KGBxxx said:


> Weird cause I was thinking the same thing. Were you guys by chance on the pooper like me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


LMAO! i was.


----------



## Hellboy

Obaterista93 said:


> That was weird. You and I just had a brain connectivity moment. We typed almost the same response at basically the same time. Weird.


You know that is weird. Its almost like reading in stereo.lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland

We are over analyzing this. For HTC / Verizon the decision to upgrade boils down to the costs (which includes possible follow up updates to fix bugs and fewer people buying new phones) vs the benefits (improved customer loyalty and satisfaction). Given that TB is approaching the end of its life cycle, they have already missed out on the big chunk of the benefit. Hence, I would not be surprised if we never get ICS OTA.

On the other hand, liquid ICS is a huge improvement over GB imo, which highlights the benefit of having the option to root. With a locked down older devices your only option is to buy a new phone.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

quickdraw86 said:


> LMAO! i was.


Awsome!! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

Obaterista93 said:


> the lack of any status updates on our ICS is on verizon. HTC did a great job of keeping their thunderbolt users in the loop IMO, as they weren't required to answer any questions or provide any dates for a release through social media sites or anywhere else. VZW isn't altogether a bad carrier though, in fact, VZW is the only carrier that is honest when they say that they have the largest and fastest 4G network in America. also, as hellboy said, VZW is willing to offer assistance and support to any customer that goes through the process of reporting an issue with a phone, establishing a history of said issue, and following up (i've gone through that process). there are far too many dishonest wireless customers out there for any carrier to allow or provide a replacement device for a one time complaint.


no one disagrees with the fact that VZW is the culprit here and not HTC.

I am forever amazed by the ability of this forum to make mountains of out molehills...

as for Verizon's customer facing service, we can trade anecdotes all day - I have more than a few that are the exact opposite of the helpful stories already posted - but none of it changes the downward trend in their customer satisfaction ratings over the last several years. they're still better than all of their competitors, but that's somewhat like saying a kick in the gut is better than a kick in the groin at this point.


----------



## number5toad

and yes, I quoted you both because of the freaky mind meld that apparently happened with that post...


----------



## gammaxgoblin

number5toad said:


> and yes, I quoted you both because of the freaky mind meld that apparently happened with that post...


Given the 7+ billion people in the world, it was nothing more than random happenstance.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> Given the 7+ billion people in the world, it was nothing more than random happenstance.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


eh. what percent of that world population owns the HTC thunderbolt, rooted it, is a member of rootzwiki, and posts in this thread? still a crazy mind meld! lol


----------



## osuron07

quickdraw86 said:


> eh. what percent of that world population owns the HTC thunderbolt, rooted it, is a member of rootzwiki, and posts in this thread? still a crazy mind meld! lol


Give me some actual numbers and I'll bring it up as a problem in my next stats lecture







as a probability problem haha. Ok not really, maybe if my lecturer was an android ethusiast lol.


----------



## yarly

quickdraw86 said:


> eh. what percent of that world population owns the HTC thunderbolt, rooted it, is a member of rootzwiki, and posts in this thread? still a crazy mind meld! lol


Bordering on the empty set in near October 2012


----------



## afrchutch

DeReaper said:


> if the phone still works good, does it matter if it doesn't have an update?
> 
> why spend money on a new phone if your current one still does its job ics isn't really that important
> 
> jumping ship just because the company doesn't release an update when its supposed to doesn't really make a whole lot of sense
> 
> just my two cents guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


because the razr m and hd maxx are getting jelly bean and as they stand they run circles around the thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

yarly said:


> Bordering on the empty set in near October 2012


I'm up for an update in november, then it's just a waiting game for the next nexus phone. I want to get the next nexus device on a gsm network, but I doubt I can leave verizon thanks to my parents living in a place where you pretty much need verizon and me visiting frequently. Updates won't come as quick, but still faster than anything a non nexus device will probably get lol.


----------



## yarly

Anyone's guess if there will be one this year, but it'll be in the next 1-2 months if so. Usually it's announced with a new Android version and it'll be kind of close timing to have a minor version out before the end of the year (4.1 to 4.2).


----------



## osuron07

I hope so, although I don't mind GB, one of the web dev's at work got a rezound replacement for his broken TB and I asked him what he thought after a few days because he initially did not like getting a rezound because he knew the TB development so well, and his response was "It's nice, everything just..works, plus the better hardware is nice, it's more responsive". So I'm just ready for a phone where ICS/JB/RIL's don't have to be fraken-built and as he said, just works.


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> because the razr m and hd maxx are getting jelly bean and as they stand they run circles around the thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I would hope so as the bolt is only a single core.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

osuron07 said:


> I hope so, although I don't mind GB, one of the web dev's at work got a rezound replacement for his broken TB and I asked him what he thought after a few days because he initially did not like getting a rezound because he knew the TB development so well, and his response was "It's nice, everything just..works, plus the better hardware is nice, it's more responsive". So I'm just ready for a phone where ICS/JB/RIL's don't have to be fraken-built and as he said, just works.


Yeah, even the AOSP ROMs on the vzw S3 have data issues for 3G, though oddly not LTE.


----------



## Nomad1600

Stability will always be my #1 decision criteria. I also think hardware is important, both in the quality of the handset build (here Apple usually wins) and in the size/feel of the phone and screen. Last, access to apps I like and need. Things like music (eg Beats), NFC, color aren't important to me. 

Stability: Thundershed has been more stable than my T-Bolt was stock. As attracted to the ICS builds floating around,I just can't see having to reboot the phone or not use a needed function, just to get ICS. But getting a stock SIII, or Nexus, or W7 phone, or even iPhone 5 would meet the stability test.
Quality of build: The TBolt has a very solid feel and shape that I like better than the Moto phones. The screen is the minimum size I would consider, but I'd like it a tad thinner and lighter. The iPhone is the best in quality of build, screen image, and shape and weight, and now its 4" so its screen size is at least within reason. I prefer the size of the S3 screen, and the width is better than the TBolt. It could be a bit better in materials, but its acceptable. Screen quality is close enough to the iPhone. The Nokia phones are pretty nice and the screen quality is really nice. The Motos just don't do much for me here either, so whatever advantage they have with ICS (or JB) wouldn't get me to change.
Access to apps: Again, Apple has the most apps, but I am firmly in the Android camp and at this point just prefer how things work with almost every aspect of the phone, including how the stores works. My fear is that the growing list of ICS and above apps will make me less and less happy with staying on GB though, and push me to get ICS (or even JB), even if I have to compromise on stability and quality of build.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Why is it that we can ask for an eta, or expect one from HTC and the asker doesn't get flamed? But ask an innocent question about a timeframe the developer himself announced and you get obliterated.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

HTC workers are programmers paid to create ROMs and devs are average joes with a skill set who do this in there free time. ETA for devs will always be when they have time to finish since they aren't getting paid to be done by a certain time. What I can't stand is if people report bugs in a well constructed, respectable way in a development thread, the die hard nut cases flip out on them for not kissing the dev's ass. To them I ask, how is a ROM supposed to get better if the dev doesn't know about the bugs you morons?.. I usually don't like to vent like that, but man that is frustrating, it makes you not even want to report anything.


----------



## jquest68

Yeah I'm done with the TB, this no news thing is too much. HTC should allow us to upgrade for free. its the silence that makes them wrong on their part. Not able to give any news on an update. I know that the TB is difficult and to squeeze all the ICS information into a single core is not easy. But a leak was brought out and it ran, but wasn't complete. So my question is if the entire rom was built and it ran ok, why is it taking so long to just correct the simple stuff.
I have to wait till January for my upgrade and its bye bye HTC, a shame cause I like HTC. But you they're doing us wrong.


----------



## recDNA

osuron07 said:


> HTC workers are programmers paid to create ROMs and devs are average joes with a skill set who do this in there free time. ETA for devs will always be when they have time to finish since they aren't getting paid to be done by a certain time. What I can't stand is if people report bugs in a well constructed, respectable way in a development thread, the die hard nut cases flip out on them for not kissing the dev's ass. To them I ask, how is a ROM supposed to get better if the dev doesn't know about the bugs you morons?.. I usually don't like to vent like that, but man that is frustrating, it makes you not even want to report anything.


I've never had anyone give me a hard time for reporting a bug, just the opposite. I've often been embarrassed by the extra work a developer puts in to fix some little problem that most people didn't notice.

People do flip out about asking for eta's because developers have gotten angry and quit over people pestering them.


----------



## osuron07

recDNA said:


> I've never had anyone give me a hard time for reporting a bug, just the opposite. I've often been embarrassed by the extra work a developer puts in to fix some little problem that most people didn't notice.
> 
> People do flip out about asking for eta's because developers have gotten angry and quit over people pestering them.


Eh I just see it with a certain dev's group following and more so on XDA, but I see people listing the bugs they've found and then morons saying we should be thanking the dev not reporting list of bugs.. Just annoying.


----------



## Hellboy

jquest68 said:


> Yeah I'm done with the TB, this no news thing is too much. HTC should allow us to upgrade for free. its the silence that makes them wrong on their part. Not able to give any news on an update. I know that the TB is difficult and to squeeze all the ICS information into a single core is not easy. But a leak was brought out and it ran, but wasn't complete. So my question is if the entire rom was built and it ran ok, why is it taking so long to just correct the simple stuff.
> I have to wait till January for my upgrade and its bye bye HTC, a shame cause I like HTC. But you they're doing us wrong.


HTC isn't doing you wrong. Show me where when you bought your phone from Verizon did it say anywhere that HTC was obligated by contract to give you the latest update. You evidently don't know that leak was the test build from April so at best it was a beta. So to say HTC should let you upgrade for free just because they are not talking is crazy.

The problem isn't HTC its you. When you go to moto, Sammy, lg and so on you will run in to the same thing with updates. They never come on time ever.

Tell me what can ics do that gb can't?

Be happy with what you have as you could of had a revolution or a Droid charge. Go look at the support for those phones and then come back and say HTC did you wrong.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> Eh I just see it with a certain dev's group following and more so on XDA, but I see people listing the bugs they've found and then morons saying we should be thanking the dev not reporting list of bugs.. Just annoying.


Would that be liquid and jesters groupies? Lol but given the source that's been going on xda since I started looking at it years ago.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Just go buy a Nexus 7 like I did and you won't care about the update anymore....I'd like to wait to get another phone anyway. Don't want to spend a ton of money on something that looks almost what we're running now. Think id feel ripped off lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Would that be liquid and jesters groupies? Lol but given the source that's been going on xda since I started looking at it years ago.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


No comment









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

heath2805 said:


> Just go buy a Nexus 7 like I did and you won't care about the update anymore....I'd like to wait to get another phone anyway. Don't want to spend a ton of money on something that looks almost what we're running now. Think id feel ripped off lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I know what you mean, having an n7 helps you care less about your phone's os, I am actually running the 19 official release again just bc everything works and works well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

recDNA said:


> I've never had anyone give me a hard time for reporting a bug, just the opposite. I've often been embarrassed by the extra work a developer puts in to fix some little problem that most people didn't notice.
> 
> People do flip out about asking for eta's because developers have gotten angry and quit over people pestering them.


Who has quit?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68

Hellboy said:


> HTC isn't doing you wrong. Show me where when you bought your phone from Verizon did it say anywhere that HTC was obligated by contract to give you the latest update. You evidently don't know that leak was the test build from April so at best it was a beta. So to say HTC should let you upgrade for free just because they are not talking is crazy.
> 
> The problem isn't HTC its you. When you go to moto, Sammy, lg and so on you will run in to the same thing with updates. They never come on time ever.
> 
> Tell me what can ics do that gb can't?
> 
> Be happy with what you have as you could of had a revolution or a Droid charge. Go look at the support for those phones and then come back and say HTC did you wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Easy Spartacus, I wanted to state my opinion not get chewed at. Unless you're a rep for HTC. I know the charge and Rev are a lost cause, but the TB is a good phone first of the 4G. I'm stated this purely out of frustration that all my friends are braggin' about their new phones and I'm still with the TB. I love the roms out there but lets face it, there's a lot of Dev's jumping ship and moving on to the newer phones, you'll get one or two jump back on to help out.
I would love to stay with this phone with MIUI running but even that build is causing problems. Lots of devs don't want to mess around with the TB. All the Bamf roms are awesome but haven't seen a new one for a long time, only the leak and even that wasn't fully great. Killing my battery. Just about every rom that comes out now are all from that leak, and lets face it that leak wasn't complete so most of the roms that come out will have similar side effects or something wrong.
I'm happy with certain roms on my phone They all used to work great but the thing is now that my area has 4G my phone hasn't been the same. I called VZ and they said that I live in the middle of 3G and 4G and will get some lost connections. This sucks. Am I wrong to want something newer? no. I would like to have ICS on my phone instead of buying a new phone. Thats all.


----------



## watson387

Abort! Abort! Posts have achieved bitchfest status! Abandon thread!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonatik78

Apparently the Thunderbolt crowd hasn't changed much. Still a bunch of crybabies in the crowd.

To the crybabies: Maybe some of you need to be reminded of how long it was before Gingerbread officially arrived. Maybe you don't remember that the first official arrival of Gingerbread was a mess. The Rezound only got it's official ICS in August. Do you seriously think an end-of-life device like the Thunderbolt is going to be HTC's priority over devices like the One series and the Rezound? Let me tell ya what's gonna happen if or when ICS finally arrives for the Thunderbolt. You're gonna have a a bunch of ROMs show up on the scene with issues. Plenty of them. And you're pretty much going to be stuck running sorry-ass stock kernels because all the really nice kernels only work with GB. You're certainly not going to have someone like Imoseyon patch together a compatible kernel from various sources to work on ICS. And when HTC finally gets around to releasing kernel source, you'll be lucky if there's even one dev left that will do anything with it. If that's not reason enough to wipe the drool of anticipation from your quivering chin, consider that there's pretty much nothing ICS is going to bring to the table that the Thunderbolt has the guts to exploit.

So ya wanna jump ship to Samsung or Motorola? Personally, I've yet to see a Samsung survive long enough to make it to upgrade. They're fragile devices highly prone to minor impact and moisture damage. Unlike an HTC you won't be dropping $40 to replace a cracked digitizer because Samsung integrates their goofy AMOLEDs with the digitizer so you talking more like $140 bucks. But that's probably what won't break anyways since the AMOLED is significantly more fragile. Samsung's software development is just plain old fashioned cheap, and their UI is a second-rate rip off of iFone. Motorola you say? Or LG? Welcome do Dropped Call land! Motorola has absolutely lousy radio technology, second only to LG for worst possible radio performance. Oh, and you can kiss your "surf and talk" capability good by with Sammy, Moto, and LG, too, if you're not in a solid LTE area. If updated software gets your panties in a wad, then be aware that my girlfriend's Samsung Stratosphere got an update a month or two ago... From Gingerbread to Gingerbread that DIDN'T restart 10 times an hour. It's not like anybody else is pushing out updates to their end-of-life devices any faster! What you WILL get with a Samsung or a Motorola is lack of HTC users ridiculing you for being a crybaby because HTC isn't placating your infantile "I wanna pony" attitude.


----------



## BigMace23

Last I checked Motorola was the first company to ever produce and make a call with a cellular device... their radios are usually regarded as the best,let's face it, they've had 40+ years of research going into them... anyway, I think HTC might be headed in the direction of palm especially if they keep releasing only incremental updates to their phones (HTC one x+) and making them only available on one carrier. I'm definitely gonna take a good look at the rumored HTC dlx for Verizon, but I'm not sure I wanna stick with a declining company that every day has less resources available for maintaining and updating phones that have already been released.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Should have kept your Droid 1 its rocking jb!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852131
Pretty sad huh. XD glad my brother uses my thunderbolt. One day maybe I can update it for him. Still have my Droid 1. Its a keeper.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonatik78

BigMace23 said:


> Last I checked Motorola was the first company to ever produce and make a call with a cellular device... their radios are usually regarded as the best,let's face it, they've had 40+ years of research going into them... anyway, I think HTC might be headed in the direction of palm especially if they keep releasing only incremental updates to their phones (HTC one x+) and making them only available on one carrier. I'm definitely gonna take a good look at the rumored HTC dlx for Verizon, but I'm not sure I wanna stick with a declining company that every day has less resources available for maintaining and updating phones that have already been released.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I'd advise you to look it up instead of making it up. Motorola's wireless business is completely divorced from it's other businesses and has been for the better part of a decade now. Motorola, as a whole, was in STEEP decline when they launched their first Android device. What's more, none of their cellular products in the last 7 or 8 years performed well, especially radio-wise. I don't even know what you're yammering on about regarding a "declining" HTC. Last I checked they didn't just get their ass handed to them for ripping off the look and feel of Apple for the last few years. What's more, the latest HTC looks to be the fastest device to be had. Just because they name something different depending on the carrier doesn't mean it's really all that different of a device. And what do you define as "incremental"? And if improvement isn't incremental, then what would it be? Quantum leaps into the future? So far as I can tell, every single cell phone maker is pretty closely following some analog of Moore's Law. 
You're a crybaby. And no, you cannot have a pony.


----------



## yarly

> Last I checked Motorola was the first company to ever produce and make a call with a cellular device...


Not true. Bell Labs (previously owned at the time by "Ma Bell" (AT&T)) was working with cell phones long before Moto.



> First Mobile Phone Service
> 1946: Bell Labs launches the first commercial mobile telephone service. At most, three subscribers per city could make calls at one time. Each caller used a set of equipment that weighed nearly 80 pounds.


http://www.alcatel-l...tion_000078.jsp

They also invented the cell phone network:


> Cellular Communications
> 1947: Bell Labs conceives the idea of reusing radio frequencies among hexagonal "cells", leading to the concept of cellular communications.


----------



## cowisland

Given that HTC One appears to have its own set of issues (borked wifi in I recall correctly), and as lunatic pointed out, moto and sammy suck too, what is there left to buy, the iPhone?

For my TB the power button is depressed and very close to death. The proximity sensor is revived at most for half a day with the compressed air trick, so I basically gave up on that. So HTC has not exactly been stellar.

But seriously, TB is my first Android phone. I am thinking now about what to upgrade to around the year end. What are your guys thoughts?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68

I'm running ICS by Liquid and its great, I sometimes get dropped internet connections and the battery life is not accurate. Other than that its great. I love my TB but I definitely would love a new phone, at least lighter. There's so many phones coming out before the year end. I will hold out to see what comes out. but if any miraculous reason that ICS does come out then I'll stay with my TB. it still looks great.
Oh and we're not cry babies as one pointed out. You're on a different phone anyway. But we all just want ICS. Don't get me wrong GB is great. I just like change, like themes, to make my phone look different all the time. but not a lot of people are creating themes for 2.1,-3.1 GB, they are all moving on to themes for the 3.6 and up.


----------



## loonatik78

jquest68 said:


> I'm running ICS by Liquid and its great, I sometimes get dropped internet connections and the battery life is not accurate. Other than that its great. I love my TB but I definitely would love a new phone, at least lighter. There's so many phones coming out before the year end. I will hold out to see what comes out. but if any miraculous reason that ICS does come out then I'll stay with my TB. it still looks great.
> Oh and we're not cry babies as one pointed out. You're on a different phone anyway. But we all just want ICS. Don't get me wrong GB is great. I just like change, like themes, to make my phone look different all the time. but not a lot of people are creating themes for 2.1,-3.1 GB, they are all moving on to themes for the 3.6 and up.


I'm the one calling people crybabies, and you're not one of them. You make sense. Perhaps you were around when the T-bolt got GB. The customs ROMs based on leaks were actually better than the official OTA when it finally arrived. Indeed I'm on a different device. My personal device is a Rezound. It's running NilsP's Business ICS Sense 4.0 and DSB's Cubed kernel at 1.83 GHz. It's a stupid-fast device with a gorgeous display that I intend to keep for a very long time. My T-bolt is still soldiering on strong running DSB's Cubed ROM and Imoseyon's kernel in the hands of my wife. My first Android phone, the Incredible, has managed to survive over a year now in the hands of my 8 year old daughter. I'm kinda hard pressed to say they're not excellent devices once you've got decent software on them.

As for OS updates, I'd like to point out that I came to Android from Blackberry. When you have an Android device nearing 2 years old, it's showing some wear, the OS is 1 or 2 generations old, and it's marginally capable of running the newest apps and games, but it will. When you've got a Blackberry that's 2 years old, it's a paperweight. The OS is hopelessly obsolete 6 month after you buy it. You can forget about OS updates, and if you do see one, you're VERY lucky if it will take you up one major version level. Of course, then the question becomes "How bad has Verizon borked this OTA?", which is usually answered with "Pretty severely", and that means your only other option is hacking the desktop software so you can sideload a leak or another carrier's OS and hope it doesn't brick your device. You can largely throw the idea of "custom firmware" out the window, too, since BBOS is closed source. If you want to feel what it's like to REALLY be left out in the cold by your device maker and carrier, go buy a BlackBerry.


----------



## yarly

Yeah, I had a blackberry 8330 and it never got an official update from bbos 4 to 5. Community had to hack together a hybrid that didn't technically work 100%.


----------



## BigMace23

loonatik78 said:


> I'd advise you to look it up instead of making it up. Motorola's wireless business is completely divorced from it's other businesses and has been for the better part of a decade now. Motorola, as a whole, was in STEEP decline when they launched their first Android device. What's more, none of their cellular products in the last 7 or 8 years performed well, especially radio-wise. I don't even know what you're yammering on about regarding a "declining" HTC. Last I checked they didn't just get their ass handed to them for ripping off the look and feel of Apple for the last few years. What's more, the latest HTC looks to be the fastest device to be had. Just because they name something different depending on the carrier doesn't mean it's really all that different of a device. And what do you define as "incremental"? And if improvement isn't incremental, then what would it be? Quantum leaps into the future? So far as I can tell, every single cell phone maker is pretty closely following some analog of Moore's Law.
> You're a crybaby. And no, you cannot have a pony.


First of all I never said I disagreed with you about the near failure of Motorola before entering the Android world with the Droid 1 and again very recently when Google basically saved them.

What I am saying is that you are wrong about Moto's radios being bad!!!
It was late last night when I commented and I was to tired to make a good post, so here's a more detailed and thought out post for you









I never said Motorola was the only company involved in the commercial production of devices that communicate through electromagnetic waves, I know Bell was also involved... HOWEVER, Motorola did produce the first commercial cellphone, the Motorola Dynatac 8000X, and on April 3, 1973, the general manager of Motorola's Communications Systems Division, Martin Cooper, made the first public telephone call on a PORTABLE cell phone. 
Here's a more detailed summary of Motorola's history with radios:
They made the the first walkie-talkie in the world in 1940
They provided radio equipment for most NASA space-flights for decades including during the 1969 moon landing... in fact Neil Armstrong spoke the famous words "one small step for [a] man, one giant leap for mankind" from the Moon on a Motorola transceiver
In April 1973 thy made the first call with a portable cell phone (as stated above)
In September 1983, the U.S. Federal Communications Commission (FCC) approved the DynaTAC 8000X telephone, the world's first commercial cellular device (as stated above)
In 1991, Motorola demonstrated the world's first working-prototype digital cellular system and phones using GSM standard
In 1994, Motorola introduced the world's first commercial digital radio system that combined paging, data and cellular communications and voice dispatch in a single radio network and handset.
In 1995 Motorola introduced the world's first two-way pager which allowed users to receive text messages and e-mail and reply with a standard response.
So my point is that Motorola was one of the pioneers in mobile communications, they have more experience than any other android manufacturer, and therefore their radios in today's cell phones are GOOD, if not THE BEST!

Now onto HTC...
I don't care what you say, HTC is declining... They went from the #1 Android OEM (between HTC, Motorola, Samsung, and LG) when Android first came out to the LAST. They only have 6.3% of the Android market share and what I am saying is that they are not going to get this up by releasing a HTC One X+, that has basically no advantages over the HTC One X... Yea it has a better processor, but in all seriousness processors in phones have progressed to a point that you will NEVER see the difference between a dual core and quad core phone in terms of speed. *HTC should be focusing on improving their HTC sense software* (which in my opinion has not changed at all since froyo) like Samsung and LG are doing in order to differentiate themselves. *This is the innovation I'm looking for.*

Not only is HTC digging their grave by basically rereleasing phones, they are also digging it by only releasing them as exclusives to one carrier. I liked the original HTC One X, but I'll tell you I will never switch to the crappy service of AT&T or T-Mobile just for a phone.

So, what I'm saying that this amounts to (*as a hypothesis*!) is HTC is going to continue to lose market share, which means they will need to use all of their resources to scramble and release new products to try and make a profit. This leaves no resources for the maintenance of phones that have already been released and as we have seen with the Thunderbolt, you can say goodbye to timely updates and continued support. 

If this turns out to be the case, I personally do not want to be in this situation for another two years, and therefore I will probably not buy another HTC device (even though I love their build quality and have thoroughly enjoyed my Thunderbolt since release day in March 2011).

OH! AND I ALREADY HAVE A PONY, HIS NAME IS DEREK!


----------



## jquest68

Yeah I don't know why HTC is limiting certain phones to one carrier. I would love to get the One X, it looks so smooth. They made a big stink about this phone and it only went to one carrier if I'm not mistaken. I would love to see more phones from HTC come over to VZ. I know we have the Rezound, Inc,TB, and the rhyme. VZ need more phones


----------



## Hellboy

Last time I checked the HTC merge was on multiple carriers. There are very few phones out now that are on multiple carriers. Most being samsung devices and.the one the galaxy nexus cant be placed in that category. Because its a google phone. Think the only multiple carrier phone moto has was the original droid but it was called the milestone and was a water downed version of the droid. So I don't know where you get phone makers has the same phones on multiple carriers.

I will agree moto radios are the best hands down. My wife got a droid 3 as a replacement for her merge for GPS issues. The thing on 3g gets better reception than my bolt and dinc. Heck my original droid got reception where all the other phones had lost signal. As far as dropped calls goes my droid never had one. Plus you can't blame the phone alone for dropped calls. To many variables in place of network issues or mabe its the person on the other line that their phone dropped the call. So can't say its the phones fault alone.

Been thinking about getting the droid 4 as I do miss moto great reception. Much as I love HTC phones I tire of sense. I do like to root so my only option most likely is a nexus device. Heck might go retro and.get an original droid to play with. They was the funnest phones to play with. Wish my recliner wouldn't have eaten it.

I can agree with some of the things people have said but not all. In the end HTC owes us nothing and isn't obligated in doing so. Just because you think you are entitled doesn't mean you are. Like the dread pirate Roberts said in the princess bride " get use to disappointment".

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I want to add one more thing for the people that says HTC should have more of the same phones on multiple carriers. Ever think its not HTC falt but the carriers fault? Maybe Verizon doesn't want a one x in their store? Just like at&t doesn't want the rezound on theirs. I love how people finds more excuses to just back up their dislike for HTC. What's next them using gray for their phones body and not a color of your choosing?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

> I never said Motorola was the only company involved in the commercial production of devices that communicate through electromagnetic waves, I know Bell was also involved...


Bell invented mobile to mobile (regardless of weight) long before Motorola and all radio waves are electromagnetic, thus Motorola was not the first by several decades (or longer if you count 2 way radio aboard ships [which the British Navy used as far back as world war 1] and in the general military, 1 way communication through broadcast radio or telephone/telegraph through wires [which are also electromagnetic waves]). You can try to decorate your arguments however you like, but they are still incorrect.


----------



## hall

Hellboy said:


> I want to add one more thing for the people that says HTC should have more of the same phones on multiple carriers. Ever think its not HTC falt but the carriers fault? Maybe Verizon doesn't want a one x in their store?


 This is a no-brainer. What manufacturer doesn't *WANT* their product available to as many customers as possible ? If you had a product, wouldn't you want to sell it in Walmart, Kmart, Target, Lowes, Sears, etc, etc ? Of course you would ! What if Walmart came to you and made a "deal" but another part of the arrangement would be exclusivity to Walmart ? You have to weigh all the factors and it may be "okay" to go that route.

Rest assured, it's the carrier who is making this restriction. Some of you may have heard of a device called the iPhone that was only available from one company (in the US)....


----------



## loonatik78

BigMace23 said:


> First of all I never said I disagreed with you about the near failure of Motorola before entering the Android world with the Droid 1 and again very recently when Google basically saved them.
> 
> What I am saying is that you are wrong about Moto's radios being bad!!!
> It was late last night when I commented and I was to tired to make a good post, so here's a more detailed and thought out post for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Motorola was the only company involved in the commercial production of devices that communicate through electromagnetic waves, I know Bell was also involved... HOWEVER, Motorola did produce the first commercial cellphone, the Motorola Dynatac 8000X, and on April 3, 1973, the general manager of Motorola's Communications Systems Division, Martin Cooper, made the first public telephone call on a PORTABLE cell phone.
> Here's a more detailed summary of Motorola's history with radios:
> They made the the first walkie-talkie in the world in 1940
> They provided radio equipment for most NASA space-flights for decades including during the 1969 moon landing... in fact Neil Armstrong spoke the famous words "one small step for [a] man, one giant leap for mankind" from the Moon on a Motorola transceiver
> In April 1973 thy made the first call with a portable cell phone (as stated above)
> In September 1983, the U.S. Federal Communications Commission (FCC) approved the DynaTAC 8000X telephone, the world's first commercial cellular device (as stated above)
> In 1991, Motorola demonstrated the world's first working-prototype digital cellular system and phones using GSM standard
> In 1994, Motorola introduced the world's first commercial digital radio system that combined paging, data and cellular communications and voice dispatch in a single radio network and handset.
> In 1995 Motorola introduced the world's first two-way pager which allowed users to receive text messages and e-mail and reply with a standard response.
> So my point is that Motorola was one of the pioneers in mobile communications, they have more experience than any other android manufacturer, and therefore their radios in today's cell phones are GOOD, if not THE BEST!
> 
> Now onto HTC...
> I don't care what you say, HTC is declining... They went from the #1 Android OEM (between HTC, Motorola, Samsung, and LG) when Android first came out to the LAST. They only have 6.3% of the Android market share and what I am saying is that they are not going to get this up by releasing a HTC One X+, that has basically no advantages over the HTC One X... Yea it has a better processor, but in all seriousness processors in phones have progressed to a point that you will NEVER see the difference between a dual core and quad core phone in terms of speed. *HTC should be focusing on improving their HTC sense software* (which in my opinion has not changed at all since froyo) like Samsung and LG are doing in order to differentiate themselves. *This is the innovation I'm looking for.*
> 
> Not only is HTC digging their grave by basically rereleasing phones, they are also digging it by only releasing them as exclusives to one carrier. I liked the original HTC One X, but I'll tell you I will never switch to the crappy service of AT&T or T-Mobile just for a phone.
> 
> So, what I'm saying that this amounts to (*as a hypothesis*!) is HTC is going to continue to lose market share, which means they will need to use all of their resources to scramble and release new products to try and make a profit. This leaves no resources for the maintenance of phones that have already been released and as we have seen with the Thunderbolt, you can say goodbye to timely updates and continued support.
> 
> If this turns out to be the case, I personally do not want to be in this situation for another two years, and therefore I will probably not buy another HTC device (even though I love their build quality and have thoroughly enjoyed my Thunderbolt since release day in March 2011).
> 
> OH! AND I ALREADY HAVE A PONY, HIS NAME IS DEREK!


Ford built the first production line car. The don't run the best production line. Cadillac invented parts interchangeability. Their cars are just another badge-engineered GM parts bin car with extra leather. Studebaker invented pass-through ventilation and modern windshield wipers, the same method used on EVERY modern car. They're not even a car company anymore. "We did this and we did that therefore we're the best" is the very definition of resting on your laurels. It didn't work for RIM. It hasn't worked for Motorola. I hasn't worked anywhere in the car industry either.

Don't hold your breath for Sense to change much either. Sense is HTC's icon UI. They've been using it since BREW. HTC knows what a lot of companies don't. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. People gravitate to HTC devices in large part because when you pick one up, regardless of it's vintage, the UI is familiar. Similarly, when you drop your ass into a Honda Accord, it's familiar. People don't actually like change because people are creatures of habit and Honda and HTC know this well. Honda and HTC charge a premium relative to what's in the marketplace and people pay it because they have a winning formula that transcends component specifications. For Honda, that means wiper controls always on the right side of the steering column and the most intuitive cockpit available. For HTC, that means a UI that works pretty much the same no matter what device you pick up.

Neither Honda nor HTC own their markets. I ride a Honda CBR600RR. I ride that bike because it's arguably the best 600cc sport bike ever built. Suzuki sells their 600 GSX for less, it's got more features and flashier styling, and they sell a lot more of them than Honda. But.... Honda ain't ripping apart GSX's to figure out how to build their next great bike. On the other hand, Suzuki is absolutely ripping apart CBR600RR's to figure out why a Honda can stomp a GSX. In fact, Kawasaki just abandoned the idea of 600cc to compete and added 5% more displacement instead. 
At the same time, HTC wasn't ripping apart Samsungs or Motorolas to figure out how to build a Thunderbolt. They invented the technology as they went and when Samsung and Motorola attempted to build LTE devices, they had to take apart HTC's and sort through the standards that HTC invented with the FCC regarding radiation emission. HTC has certainly proven it's technical prowess in radio technology. 
There are leaders and there are followers and who's who isn't discovered in sales figures.

Gotta go ride my bike now....


----------



## BigMace23

Hellboy said:


> Bell invented mobile to mobile (regardless of weight) long before Motorola and all radio waves are electromagnetic, thus Motorola was not the first by several decades (or longer if you count 2 way radio aboard ships [which the British Navy used as far back as world war 1] and in the general military, 1 way communication through broadcast radio or telephone/telegraph through wires [which are also electromagnetic waves]). You can try to decorate your arguments however you like, but they are still incorrect.


Still not sure how I'm wrong... I know radio waves are electromagnetic, thus why I said that [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Motorola was *a* company involved in the commercial production of devices that communicate by electromagnetic waves. And I am not discrediting Bell in being the first to utilize these radio waves for communication...they did I KNOW, I am just saying that Motorola was also a pioneer in this technology that Bell invented (and more so than Bell in the category of cell phones in general because a requirement of a cell phone is that it be portable) and that is why they have good radios. [/background]


----------



## loonatik78

hall said:


> This is a no-brainer. What manufacturer doesn't *WANT* their product available to as many customers as possible ? If you had a product, wouldn't you want to sell it in Walmart, Kmart, Target, Lowes, Sears, etc, etc ? Of course you would ! What if Walmart came to you and made a "deal" but another part of the arrangement would be exclusivity to Walmart ? You have to weigh all the factors and it may be "okay" to go that route.
> 
> Rest assured, it's the carrier who is making this restriction. Some of you may have heard of a device called the iPhone that was only available from one company (in the US)....


All this is true. The way the business works in the US is the carrier buys devices in bulk from the maker and resells them. If Verizon isn't interested in a Nexus devices or a One series device, Samsung and HTC don't even consider making one. This is VERY unlike Europe and many other locales where carriers are banned from subsidizing devices. The end result is a diversity of devices unlike we have here. I suspect somewhere down the road the same will happen here. LTE Advance needs to make inroads before that can happen though.


----------



## loonatik78

BigMace23 said:


> Still not sure how I'm wrong... I know radio waves are electromagnetic, thus why I said that [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Motorola was *a* company involved in the commercial production of devices that communicate by electromagnetic waves. And I am not discrediting Bell in being the first to utilize these radio waves for communication...they did I KNOW, I am just saying that Motorola was also a pioneer in this technology that Bell invented (and more so than Bell in the category of cell phones in general because a requirement of a cell phone is that it be portable) and that is why they have good radios. [/background]


This is a model breach of logic. Having had a pioneering role in something does NOT equate to producing quality. Edison pioneered many electric inventions. However, our homes aren't powered by his DC current system. They're powered by Tesla's AC current.... which is a better system.


----------



## BigMace23

loonatik78 said:


> Ford built the first production line car. The don't run the best production line. Cadillac invented parts interchangeability. Their cars are just another badge-engineered GM parts bin car with extra leather. Studebaker invented pass-through ventilation and modern windshield wipers, the same method used on EVERY modern car. They're not even a car company anymore. "We did this and we did that therefore we're the best" is the very definition of resting on your laurels. It didn't work for RIM. It hasn't worked for Motorola. I hasn't worked anywhere in the car industry either.
> 
> Don't hold your breath for Sense to change much either. Sense is HTC's icon UI. They've been using it since BREW. HTC knows what a lot of companies don't. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. People gravitate to HTC devices in large part because when you pick one up, regardless of it's vintage, the UI is familiar. Similarly, when you drop your ass into a Honda Accord, it's familiar. People don't actually like change because people are creatures of habit and Honda and HTC know this well. Honda and HTC charge a premium relative to what's in the marketplace and people pay it because they have a winning formula that transcends component specifications. For Honda, that means wiper controls always on the right side of the steering column and the most intuitive cockpit available. For HTC, that means a UI that works pretty much the same no matter what device you pick up.
> 
> Neither Honda nor HTC own their markets. I ride a Honda CBR600RR. I ride that bike because it's arguably the best 600cc sport bike ever built. Suzuki sells their 600 GSX for less, it's got more features and flashier styling, and they sell a lot more of them than Honda. But.... Honda ain't ripping apart GSX's to figure out how to build their next great bike. On the other hand, Suzuki is absolutely ripping apart CBR600RR's to figure out why a Honda can stomp a GSX. In fact, Kawasaki just abandoned the idea of 600cc to compete and added 5% more displacement instead.
> At the same time, HTC wasn't ripping apart Samsungs or Motorolas to figure out how to build a Thunderbolt. They invented the technology as they went and when Samsung and Motorola attempted to build LTE devices, they had to take apart HTC's and sort through the standards that HTC invented with the FCC regarding radiation emission. HTC has certainly proven it's technical prowess in radio technology.
> There are leaders and there are followers and who's who isn't discovered in sales figures.
> 
> Gotta go ride my bike now....


Innovation is what drives technology... If companies were all like you say HTC and Honda are (if it ain't broke, don't fix it) we would never have the things we do today. For example...
Bell makes the first communication device that utilized radio waves... it weighed 80 lbs and cost $4.75 for one call, but it worked. In your logic, you are saying that this works so why would anybody fix it? 
Companies that spit out the same things year after year are definitely not the leaders in my book, as they have to play catch up when the real leaders, the innovators, produce tech that will make things easier/benefit society in general.


----------



## BigMace23

loonatik78 said:


> This is a model breach of logic. Having had a pioneering role in something does NOT equate to producing quality. Edison pioneered many electric inventions. However, our homes aren't powered by his DC current system. They're powered by Tesla's AC current.... which is a better system.


So I guess that since experience means nothing, I should go and start my own company that produces cell phones right now... At least I know from you that my radios will be better than Motorola's!


----------



## yarly

It's a rather gray area, whose hardware is in what phones.

Moto has used Qualcomm's radio chipsets in some phones besides their own.

HTC usually goes with Qualcomm. Qualcomm being the main contributer to the CMDA standard and LTE, thus everyone else has to license some stuff from them as far as CDMA and LTE.

Sammy either uses their own + VIA (like on the Nexus or international S3) or they go with Qualcomm (HTC One X and Galaxy S3 have the same radio chipset)

LG and Sony uses = idk, who cares. Sony is most likely all Qualcomm though.


----------



## Hellboy

BigMace23 said:


> Yes, Verizon definitely has the power to say what they want to sell and what they don't... it's HTCs job to make a phone that the want to sell on their network. Samsung and Apple have been able to make a product that every carrier can make money off of, and therefore all carriers will sell it. HTC has not been able to do this, and this is why Samsung and Apple are on top and HTC is not.
> 
> Still not sure how I'm wrong... I know radio waves are electromagnetic, thus why I said that [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Motorola was *a* company involved in the commercial production of devices that communicate by electromagnetic waves. And I am not discrediting Bell in being the first to utilize these radio waves for communication...they did I KNOW, I am just saying that Motorola was also a pioneer in this technology that Bell invented (and more so than Bell in the category of cell phones in general because a requirement of a cell phone is that it be portable) and that is why they have good radios. [/background]


Sorry but Verizon had the iPhone for what one year and sprint even less. You can't use the iPhone as an example because they got it more because of a fad and not function. How many att iPhone owners have said if Verizon or sprint gets the iphon they would leave big blue. Plus apple sells the iPhone outright they dictate to the carriers what they want and how they want it. You will never see a carrier tell apple what specs they want in an iPhone. Heck even a local cellphone/ telephone company called ntelos has the iphone4.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonatik78

BigMace23 said:


> So I guess that since experience means nothing, I should go and start my own company that produces cell phones right now... At least I know from you that my radios will be better than Motorola's!


Good. You're getting the point! Experience means absolutely nothing if the innovative spirit that got you to those milestones is no longer a virtue. Mike Lazaradis of RIM built a smart phone empire because he was an electronics engineering genius. BlackBerry isn't exactly a name to drool over today because RIM ceased doing what RIM once did very well. Honda builds some of the best bikes on the planet because they never stopped doing what it takes to build the best bikes on the planet. Motorola absolutely demolished their reputation as a builder of quality cell phones with the RAZR line of flip phones and the poor quality seemed to carry over to every other cellular product they produced.

Regardless of what radio chip a company picks, there's supporting infrastructure within the device that impacts it's performance. Accordingly a poorly designed device can have substantial hits in radio performance. Samsung probably doesn't build bad radios, but for some reason they like to put them in the bottom of the device instead of the top. People hold the bottom of phones, not the top, so radio performance takes a hit. HTC generally incorporates it's antennas in the sides of the device or into the top of the battery cover. Apple.... for WHATEVER reason... integrates them into a metal strip around the edge of the phone where they ground out to the human body quite easily. All these devices use similar radio chips. Some designs clearly perform better than others, as much as Mr. Jobs would like to argue otherwise.


----------



## cowisland

Wanted to add to the lovely debate by noting that razr M users over at xda report good signal and data reception for the phone.

I am thinking of getting one of these new razrs when they come out, and with regards to that I have one question: it appears that HTC and moto phones on Verizon are completely locked down, while it is easy to root sammy. Is that correct, and would that be an advantage for sammy phones? So in 2014 we could upgrade to the latest and greatest even if the official OTA is not forthcoming, ala ThunderBolt?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

There was talk that moto was going to start unlocking their phones in the future. Granted you have Verizon that I guess most likely wants locked bootloaders. I miss the days of the original droid.

I agree moto phones has always been known for great signal reception. Know my original droid was great and my wife's old devour and current droid 3 gets better reception signal than my bolt. So this is the first I heard of this. Maybe he is mistaking moto for Samsung?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

Hellboy said:


> There was talk that moto was going to start unlocking their phones in the future. Granted you have Verizon that I guess most likely wants locked bootloaders. I miss the days of the original droid.


 HTC ships all of their phones unlocked now as well .... except for the ones going to VZW. In the end, the carrier can override what the manufacturer promotes...


----------



## recDNA

We're off topic and even the admin participates in it?


----------



## Hellboy

recDNA said:


> We're off topic and even the admin participates in it?


I guess as long as things stay civil they give leeway. Plus ever seen a topic to stay on topic in any forum? If it bothers you that much there is the report button.


----------



## Obaterista93

recDNA said:


> We're off topic and even the admin participates in it?


This has kinda come the off topic, we're bored of waiting thread. Lol


----------



## yarly

recDNA said:


> We're off topic and even the admin participates in it?


Not much else to talk about when it comes to the Thunderbolt.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

yarly said:


> Not much else to talk about when it comes to the Thunderbolt.


Exactly!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

this thread is often off topic, but the discussion here is good and the thunderbolt development section has been a morgue lately. At least a few thunderbolt threads are still going... come on HTC nexus! Lol


----------



## recDNA

Hellboy said:


> I guess as long as things stay civil they give leeway. Plus ever seen a topic to stay on topic in any forum? If it bothers you that much there is the report button.


It doesn't bother me a bit! I was just surprised because I've had admins give me err words when I've gone off topic on occasion. I found it funny the admin is in on it. I'm always going off topic. I'm off topic now!


----------



## hall

recDNA said:


> It doesn't bother me a bit! I was just surprised because I've had admins give me err words when I've gone off topic on occasion. I found it funny the admin is in on it. I'm always going off topic. I'm off topic now!


 Different rules for different people?


----------



## CC268

TB has been a good phone but I'm definitely ready for something else...definitely starting to look slow and old compared to my friends S3...I have kind of lost hope in getting ICS. 5 months till I can get a new phone...hopefully a new nexus phone will be out or a quad core

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805

CC268 said:


> TB has been a good phone but I'm definitely ready for something else...definitely starting to look slow and old compared to my friends S3...I have kind of lost hope in getting ICS. 5 months till I can get a new phone...hopefully a new nexus phone will be out or a quad core
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Ha got 6 days left, but don't want to lose unlimited. Guess I'll have to buy one online somewhere eventually.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

I'm just going to go in for the upgrade and raised hell keep my unlimited and get an s3









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

Just start a new line on ur plan by the phone u want n activate that phone on ur current line n bam the phone u want n u still have unlimited data yea u still pay 10 more a month for the test line but it beats paying 20 30 40 more for the data plan u want n still could go over


----------



## dvgb173

spiderbolt said:


> Just start a new line on ur plan by the phone u want n activate that phone on ur current line n bam the phone u want n u still have unlimited data yea u still pay 10 more a month for the test line but it beats paying 20 30 40 more for the data plan u want n still could go over


Won't they make you buy a data plan for that new line if you get a 4G phone?

Doug B.


----------



## spiderbolt

No u will have to use the phone for a day maybe on that line then u can switch it to ur line n make that line the bare min that's what I did/ do if u have more than one line on ur plane u can use any available upgrade as long as its not the one with unlimited data. But the new line will b pro rated for that one day orr or one hr u use it but it'll only b 10 a month after that


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Instead of doing an alternate upgrade, you do a regular upgrade on the wrong line then ESN/ meid swap and you keep unl data

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

spiderbolt said:


> No u will have to use the phone for a day maybe on that line then u can switch it to ur line n make that line the bare min that's what I did/ do if u have more than one line on ur plane u can use any available upgrade as long as its not the one with unlimited data. But the new line will b pro rated for that one day orr or one hr u use it but it'll only b 10 a month after that


Assuming you put a feature phone on the add a line.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiderbolt

gammaxgoblin said:


> Assuming you put a feature phone on the add a line.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


 not to sure what u mean but yes ull have to pay for data on that line if u put a late or 3g phone on the line but if u have an old vzw phone u just pay the 10


----------



## dvgb173

gammaxgoblin said:


> Assuming you put a feature phone on the add a line.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Exactly the point I was trying to make .
I have a 4 line account, but my line is the only 4G (plus unlimited data) line.
Line 2 is a feature phone - wife.
Lines 3&4 are old non-feature phones - parents.
Lines 2 thru 4 are eligible for upgrades, but would incur a new data charge if upgraded. 
Actually I may have no choice as wife is bugging me to upgrade her rogue.
Paying 170/month now.

Doug B.


----------



## quickdraw86

santod pointed out a hilarious thread from that other site a while ago, i got a good laugh from it, maybe you guys will too:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29743115

somewhat back on topic though, should we all start twitter haunting VZW about our update like we did HTC? opinions?


----------



## spiderbolt

dvgb173 said:


> Exactly the point I was trying to make .
> I have a 4 line account, but my line is the only 4G (plus unlimited data) line.
> Line 2 is a feature phone - wife.
> Lines 3&4 are old non-feature phones - parents.
> Lines 2 thru 4 are eligible for upgrades, but would incur a new data charge if upgraded.
> Actually I may have no choice as wife is bugging me to upgrade her rogue.
> Paying 170/month now.
> 
> Doug B.


The line u use the upgrade on would only get the charge if u did not take everything off the line when u switched the phone to ur line. If u use line 3 to upgrade to a data phone u use the phone on that line for a day then go back into the store and go to a diff rep switch the phone to ur line and put a non data phone back on line 3 n take data off that line or whatever u had on it b4 n u would only get charged a pro rated price for the data for the one month after that ur bill would b the same as always


----------



## number5toad

quickdraw86 said:


> santod pointed out a hilarious thread from that other site a while ago, i got a good laugh from it, maybe you guys will too:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=29743115


man...never run Bareback in Dick Mode. that's just asking for problems.


----------



## Awodzenski

Now I have to watch that video

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

That's real funny and bet his woman hates it when Dick mode doesn't work lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Damn liquid says no JB for the bolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

whats the point of trying to get JB working when ICS is buggy still for him. REally whats different from JB over ICS?


----------



## geoff5093

Hellboy said:


> whats the point of trying to get JB working when ICS is buggy still for him. REally whats different from JB over ICS?


Google Now and project butter?


----------



## quickdraw86

geoff5093 said:


> Google Now and project butter?


yeah, but what's the point if the rom isn't fully functional? there's no point in google now or anything else exclusive to JB if the core functions of the thunderbolt that are part of the stock rom aren't all working. just my .02¢


----------



## Hellboy

geoff5093 said:


> Google Now and project butter?


You can have google now on it now. I have it on nusense right now. As far as project butter isn't that more for multicore processors anyways? I wouldn't want those features until the bugs are worked out of ics first. Look at how many ics roms we have now that most don't run as a dd because of stuff not working and data drops are bad. Only real dd ics Rom is nusense but still has a way to go. To many people are impatient and just wants the next best thing. Then complain when it doesn't work right. I know now if I want jb and really enjoy it I will have to get a n7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

I've been using Google Now since I first installed the BAMF ICS leak and when I switched to Liquid's ICS, I added Google Now again. It works very well.... I do have microphone issues, but that's the fault of the GB kernel, I believe, not the ROM or Google Now.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

So what's actually in development as far as roms. Liquid says he is done. This leaves us with santod and slyfox?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> This leaves us with santod and slyfox?


and newt... unless there's something cooking we don't know about of course. the bolt is an older device now, so official ICS may not matter much when/if it comes as the bolt may not have developers left to work on it or enough users left to make it worthwhile for any to do so either. even after an official release, if there is one, there could be a significant wait on source, so up in the air.


----------



## number5toad

yep...hasn't HTC always stuck to the 90 days after release cycle?


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> yep...hasn't HTC always stuck to the 90 days after release cycle?


for the most part, though some of their releases have been sooner. really, according to HTC, releasing source 90-120 days after an update or a device is released is perfectly acceptable, so 90 days is fast in HTC time...


----------



## hall

gammaxgoblin said:


> So what's actually in development as far as roms. Liquid says he is done. This leaves us with santod and slyfox?


 He said no JellyBean.


----------



## Maverick39

Maybe we will see something by the end of the month.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/10/10/htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich-update/

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/10/11/htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich-update-roll-out/
from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## z71kris

interesting

sent from my ICS ThunderBolt


----------



## number5toad

look, I want to believe that's true as much as anyone, but "an angry reader who sent an email and says they got a phone call from Verizon" doesn't exactly count as a reliable source in my book.

please prove me wrong, Verizon!


----------



## Maverick39

number5toad said:


> look, I want to believe that's true as much as anyone, but "an angry reader who sent an email and says they got a phone call from Verizon" doesn't exactly count as a reliable source in my book.
> 
> please prove me wrong, Verizon!


That's my thoughts too, just wanted to see what everyone else thought about it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

That's typical on Verizon's part. It's called passing the buck so if there is no release at the end of Oct. Then Verizon is in the free and clear and made HTC as the bad guy in hopes of not losing that person as a customer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39

Hellboy said:


> That's typical on Verizon's part. It's called passing the buck so if there is no release at the end of Oct. Then Verizon is in the free and clear and made HTC as the bad guy in hopes of not losing that person as a customer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What does Verizon care? I don't understand why Verizon don't just release the dam update... All its doing is pissing people off.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Simple that's one less customer. Ok who has the update to release? See there in lies the problem. We don't know who has it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39

Hellboy said:


> Simple that's one less customer. Ok who has the update to release? See there in lies the problem. We don't know who has it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What a note.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hall

Maverick39 said:


> What does Verizon care? I don't understand why Verizon don't just release the dam update...


 VZW doesn't have to release it - they can change their mind and cancel ICS plans for the TBolt. What if it sucks? VZW catches 100% of the flack, not HTC.


----------



## Maverick39

hall said:


> VZW doesn't have to release it - they can change their mind and cancel ICS plans for the TBolt. What if it sucks? VZW catches 100% of the flack, not HTC.


Yep your right about that, but nobody knows who has it rather Verizon or htc so why is it up to Verizon to release the update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Simple once the update is in Verizons hands they can decide if they release it or not. They have final say.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39

Hellboy said:


> Simple once the update is in Verizons hands they can decide if they release it or not. They have final say.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh I see.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hall

Maverick39 said:


> Yep your right about that, but nobody knows who has it rather Verizon or htc so why is it up to Verizon to release the update.


 It goes to their customers. They're who has to support it. They're who will replace phones when a customer bitches enough.


----------



## Obaterista93

I still say that HTC should put out an RUU for download or something along those lines with a disclaimer. Their asses are covered, the root community gets what it wants, and big red can keep pushing everyone else towards newer phones. Buttttt... that would make sense. So it won't happen.


----------



## yarly

Verizon is just a middleman for warranty repairs. It's technically HTC's warranty during the first year. You can send the phone back to them directly if you wish. However, Verizon doesn't make you lose your phone in the mean time to get a replacement. That's the only difference.


----------



## TheCrowing

Sadly I think it's time to say this is never coming... I tried the liquid ICS and it's fast but it was a little too buggy for me to be a daily driver. I am counting the days to get my hands on a Nexus device!


----------



## hall

Obaterista93 said:


> I still say that HTC should put out an RUU for download or something along those lines...


 Maybe they already did... the BAMF leak.


----------



## cowisland

I've been on protekk's AOKP for half a day, which is not much, but so far it has been very stable, particularly in terms of data. Instead of shooting for the stars with JB, maybe all we need is a dev to make the camera work on AOKP the way it works on liquid ICS and the result would likely be good enough as a DD for most people here.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

maybe try taking liquids camera apk and put it in protekk builds and see if it works


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> maybe try taking liquids camera apk and put it in protekk builds and see if it works


Already tried it, no go. Its kernel related issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall

cowisland said:


> ...maybe all we need is a dev to make the camera work on AOKP the way it works on liquid ICS and the result would likely be good enough as a DD for most people here.


 I'm rather disappointed with the camera (image quality, focus)on Liquid's ICS build, but I'm not blaming him at all. It's an ICS camera trying to run on a GB kernel. Not to mention a nonfunctional camcorder.


----------



## loonatik78

Maybe some of you should just go and get an iFone. If you want regular, clockwork-like updates, Apple is what you want. Android is clearly too unpredictable and unstructured for you. What you really want, that you can't admit to yourself, is a nice, tall, walled garden where you get your regular feedings of Apple-sauce.


----------



## osuron07

loonatik78 said:


> Maybe some of you should just go and get an iFone. If you want regular, clockwork-like updates, Apple is what you want. Android is clearly too unpredictable and unstructured for you. What you really want, that you can't admit to yourself, is a nice, tall, walled garden where you get your regular feedings of Apple-sauce.


No, android (Google) is pretty regular with updates, it's the manufacturer's customization plus verizon's testing/approval that is the problem. I definitely DO NOT want an apple phone. I appreciate open source more than closed source. I also want updates that make a difference, not ios 5 to ios 6 that people seem to feel isn't worth a whole version jump, but maybe a 5.* jump. And, as I explained to my roommate who bought the iPhone 5, actually look like something has changed interface wise. Hell at least the color has change per android full OS upgrade, apple has hardly changed. I can grab my first iPod touch and navigate through my roommates iOS 6 with a breeze. While non tech savy people can appreciate little change and can't appreciate android's customization, I got into android/Linux for change/customization.

So back to what you said minus my mini lecture, we are here for android, we deal with the middle man because Google has yet to create a phone manufacturing company (the motorola acquirement is to soon for anything legit to happen yet) and cell phone provider that depends solely on them.. Yes Verizon has the nexus but the ultimate push for updates is their decision. And personally, in my opinion, Apple has ONE phone to worry about, android has HUNDREDS based off their OS and their OS is free, I give android (Google) the props in this area.

Even shorter, I'm with android because of what can be done with it due to it's open source. I may not have a phone that can open a windows smooth as silk (although my pure Google n7 will definitely put you to serious shame), but what I do have is an operating system that can be customized to any user's liking.

I plan on keeping my TB far after my update next month just thanks to rom/kernel developers being able to customize and make it worth hanging onto. I thank Google's opens source for that. It's not their fault HTC and Verizon have delayed updates, they have done their part.


----------



## osuron07

I actually hate confrontation, and I really apologize if I upset anyone and their thinking on apple, because I wouldn't mind owning a partially-based unix system versus windows 8, but their hardware pricing is a little ridiculous, and after learning to compile kernels and doing basic devving (of my own in android) plus installing/testing 30+ virtual linux distros over the last year and settling on a Debian based distro, thanks in part to a friend (I consider him one) of mine and his experience (and mine since installing), I have come to seriously appreciate open source and how valuable it is.


----------



## Hellboy

No you was right on the money. I totally agree with what you said. I remember with my old touch updates that was suppose to come out was delayed. Google has proven they support ther older nexus phones for quite awhile. That is unless its on the Verizon network and then their hands are tied. So like you said the problem isn't on Google's end but the manufacturer who has to add their flair to make it look different from the others. Then Verizon to put their bloat on it. It's almost like when a congressman submits a new bill. Everyone and their brother had to add crap to it and takes forever it to get passed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonatik78

osuron07 said:


> No, android (Google) is pretty regular with updates, it's the manufacturer's customization plus verizon's testing/approval that is the problem. I definitely DO NOT want an apple phone. I appreciate open source more than closed source. I also want updates that make a difference, not ios 5 to ios 6 that people seem to feel isn't worth a whole version jump, but maybe a 5.* jump. And, as I explained to my roommate who bought the iPhone 5, actually look like something has changed interface wise. Hell at least the color has change per android full OS upgrade, apple has hardly changed. I can grab my first iPod touch and navigate through my roommates iOS 6 with a breeze. While non tech savy people can appreciate little change and can't appreciate android's customization, I got into android/Linux for change/customization.
> 
> So back to what you said minus my mini lecture, we are here for android, we deal with the middle man because Google has yet to create a phone manufacturing company (the motorola acquirement is to soon for anything legit to happen yet) and cell phone provider that depends solely on them.. Yes Verizon has the nexus but the ultimate push for updates is their decision. And personally, in my opinion, Apple has ONE phone to worry about, android has HUNDREDS based off their OS and their OS is free, I give android (Google) the props in this area.
> 
> Even shorter, I'm with android because of what can be done with it due to it's open source. I may not have a phone that can open a windows smooth as silk (although my pure Google n7 will definitely put you to serious shame), but what I do have is an operating system that can be customized to any user's liking.
> 
> I plan on keeping my TB far after my update next month just thanks to rom/kernel developers being able to customize and make it worth hanging onto. I thank Google's opens source for that. It's not their fault HTC and Verizon have delayed updates, they have done their part.


As I user that's completely repulsed by the idea of developing software, I really wish Android was developed a hell of a lot better. I'm ONLY on Android because BlackBerry completely dropped the ball a few years back and I'll be damned to hell if I ever own an Apple product. I won't even push the buttons on my friend's Apple TV remote. Software developers, for whatever reason I don't know (nor do I care to know), cannot seem to just finish a product to perfection. It irks me because the guys doing the actual heavy lifting on the side of hardware aren't allowed such sloppy liberties. Yet, for every one revision of Android, a dozen pieces of hardware come out that are basically flawless from an electronic perspective. That's probably why I'm not exactly hot to trot when Google releases yet another OS. Meanwhile, the boys over at Apple are putting the spit polish on both hardware and software and the stuff just works. Between Google, HTC, and Verizon, I've seen their collective efforts complete crap-can perfectly good devices because reliable stock software couldn't be found with a search warrant. The Incredible got a lousy rap near the end of it's life because of the crappy software that ran on it, and the T-bolt likewise was shuffled off to end-of-life with haste because of the lousy software on it. I wouldn't even consider buying an Android device I couldn't root and find a healthy selection of ROMs and radios for because regardless of the maker, factory software sucks. I get tired of rooting everybody's Android devices because Google, the manufacturer, and the carrier can't resist giving it to the user straight up the ass on the software front. In my opinion, it's so ridiculous there ought to be a law against carrier meddling. At the same time, Android probably wouldn't be such an unrefined, ugly son of a bitch that every carrier feels a compulsion to pretty up if Google actually practiced open source development. I consider myself lucky to find just one or two ROMs or kernels that work correctly since stock software virtually never does and neither do most of the custom ROMs. I've flashed about 5 ROMs onto this stupid Inspire 4G next to me and I've completely given up on ICS and the Sense 4 and AOSP ROMs because they're really alpha or beta testers at best, NOT finished products.


----------



## quickdraw86

So, you say Google, VZW, and HTC can't collectively produce software worth using. you don't care for most custom roms, nor care to develop your own, and also refuse to use apple products. Given your stated opinions, I'm confused as to why you choose to participate in an android enthusiast forum, and also why you haven't chosen to pursue windows phone products if you find the efforts of Google, Google's manufacturers, and apple to fall short? Or are you simply unwilling to switch carriers to try different devices and willing to make due with whatever VZW has to offer? Curious is all.


----------



## yarly

> Software developers, for whatever reason I don't know (nor do I care to know), cannot seem to just finish a product to perfection. It irks me because the guys doing the actual heavy lifting on the side of hardware aren't allowed such sloppy liberties.


That's just a sweeping generalization if you aren't able to give specifics of what you mean. I can give some (from being an app developer on Android and also dabbled some in iOS as well as desktop/web frameworks), but it's not on me to do it until you can give me yours first.



> Meanwhile, the boys over at Apple are putting the spit polish on both hardware and software and the stuff just works.


There's much to dislike about iphones usability wise. Have you used one much? Things you take for granted on Android are non existant on iOS such as:

1) default apps that are not the ones that came with the phone (so cannot set a different browser to open by default or camera apps, etc).

2) browsers (other than the one it comes with) are neutered and not allowed to render using the built in webkit libraries, so they're basically fake browsers that render pages on a remote server and send you an image that has some links in it (similar to what opera mini does on android).

3) Apple maps, but that one is obvious

4) no back button

5) no app drawer

6) gimped widgets

7) analog clock on the home screen and you cannot remove it. that's more preference, but i call less readability than a digital for it.

8) sharing multiple pictures in the gallery via email or other methods is non-existant (unless that's changed recently)

9) can't theme at all without jailbreaking and the UI is rather ugly (from my perspective) and unchanged mostly since it came out. Even blackberry and webOS allowed that.

There's plenty more, but those are just ones I can think of quickly. Every platform has issues. I just care about whether I can fix them fairly easy or not.



> .... if Google actually practiced open source development.


Another sweeping statement. If one is going to say such things, you have to elaborate and give specifics.


----------



## number5toad

yarly said:


> 8) sharing multiple pictures in the gallery via email or other methods is non-existant (unless that's changed recently)


they took a stab at fixing this on iOS6, but if I remember right it's only for sharing via the social networks baked into the OS (meaning Twitter and Facebook) - I haven't poked around on my wife's phone or tablet since upgrading to see how it works. regardless, it's just just pictures, it's sharing files from one app to another that's a complete nightmare on iOS. I'm constantly moving files around between email, Drive, Pocket, and my various document readers for work...I couldn't work with a mobile OS that didn't let me do that seamlessly.

it's easy to appreciate the simplicity and user friendliness of iOS, until you've really delved into what's sacrificed to get it.


----------



## cowisland

number5toad said:


> it's easy to appreciate the simplicity and user friendliness of iOS, until you've really delved into what's sacrificed to get it.


Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

Well said. You are either a computer, which means manipulating files with whatever app you want, or a dumb phone with a fixed set of commands. IPhone falls somewhere in-between, which is hard to digest for me at least.


----------



## hall

The iPhone and iOS have their place and it works just fine for many, many millions of people. If jailbroken, I'd use an iPhone or iPod.


----------



## quickdraw86

Our ICS update has reached mythical status IMHO, but I'm actually happy. There's what I consider to be 6 nearly perfect (few enough flaws that they COULD be official) roms available for the bolt, and there'd be seven if there was a decent sense ICS kernel. All in all, that's not bad for HTC's redheaded stepchild. I'll have to move on eventually, but my ownership of the bolt overall has been great. In every way that matters to me, my bolt has been solid. Good battery life (after rooting, custom rom, ext. Battery, stock SUCKED) reliable, durable, a few great roms.


----------



## Hellboy

You got that right quick and I think people are starting to realize that it might just be a myth lol. People can bad talk the bolt but it has been faithful and yeah it's durable. My phone looks like its been through a war and back again. Still keeps chugging along. One day I'll. Upgrade but not for awhile.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

just like every other software issue with the Bolt, I'll believe the ICS update isn't coming when they say for sure it isn't coming.

but I totally agree, the phone's been a workhorse for me since rooting. I don't regret owning it at all.


----------



## spiderbolt

I'd agree that the beloved bolt has come to the end but the only reason I've not moved on is cuz it has been so good to me I ran stock battery n I can get almost two days outta the phone n all the great roms out there for it witch one to choose lol as far as ics goes I'd love to see the official release but I'm happy with what we have outside the stock released one (sucks) plus what other phone had/has the same amount of support/dev for it


----------



## heath2805

It seems Twisted is back and has a new modified Liquid build here, but he has to re-upload http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33076925 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> It seems Twisted is back and has a new modified Liquid build here, but he has to re-upload http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=33076925
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Not worth the waste of time to download it. Still has the crazy data drops due to the hacked ril.


----------



## itsjustadrian

Unfortunately, that's the case with all our ICS ROMs. Kudos for him for trying his best to make something out of it though!


----------



## Hellboy

itsjustadrian said:


> Unfortunately, that's the case with all our ICS ROMs. Kudos for him for trying his best to make something out of it though!


Actually nusense is pretty much stable. Santod came along way with that leaked build .

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hmm... Twisted's fresh ICS builds, nusense 10.8, and a new theme for jdubdeprivation... Enough rambling... back to flashing! Lol


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> Hmm... Twisted's fresh ICS builds, nusense 10.8, and a new theme for jdubdeprivation... Enough rambling... back to flashing! Lol


OK you have a day or 2 of flashing. Then you'll be back to rambling on this thread lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> OK you have a day or 2 of flashing. Then you'll be back to rambling on this thread lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I know right? LOL. I was getting restless and flashing older Roms again! there's always nusense to look forward to though, I haven't used the newest version too much yet, but it's definitely an improvement over v7.x and is treating me well so far. Happy thunderbolter I'd say.


----------



## Hellboy

Tried twisted build but like any Rom that uses liquids til you will have issues with keeping data lock. On nusense latest build. Santod has given us a daily driver which no other ics Rom has even comes close to it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Tried twisted build but like any Rom that uses liquids til you will have issues with keeping data lock. On nusense latest build. Santod has given us a daily driver which no other ics Rom has even comes close to it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Exactly, +1. I very much appreciate the work of twisted and liquid, but santod's nusense is so far ahead of the other builds that I can't see myself running any of the others as a DD. The best part is that an official release with source will only make his build EVEN BETTER!


----------



## CC268

You guys like NuSense as much as SkyRaider? Assuming camcorder still doesn't work?


----------



## cowisland

Santod's ROM is great and a big improvement over the leaked base. However, it continues to suffer from very high battery drain when on standby. I, personally, cannot have it as a DD for that reason.

For those who use the ROM, how long do you estimate the battery would last completely on idle? My experience was much less than a day. That basically means you need to charge the phone a least every six hours or so with some use.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

CC268 said:


> You guys like NuSense as much as SkyRaider? Assuming camcorder still doesn't work?


Nusense is based on the ICS leak. Everything works, but the leak kernel won't sleep. Santod has implemented a huge list of tweaks to extend battery life though. If there were a decent sense ICS kernel, nusense would easily be among the best thunderbolt roms overall IMO.


----------



## santod

It does actually sleep now, as of v7.6 and now also in v10.8, which is why you will now also see the in Power, that the device is no longer awake when screen is off.
That is how users, such as the one this morning in my thread, are getting almost 20 hours from a Rezound battery, and much better battery then on the leak.
There is actually very little left of the initial leaked base in the rom at this stage.
Unfortunately, yes the kernel is still the biggest remaining part, but it has been tamed dramatically in the last two revisions, FWIW.
It's still not gonna get anyone AOSP battery life, but it by no means eats my battery in under 6 hours, as the leak did.
I get through the day with it, but everyone's mileage will vary. 

Thanks for the compliments guys and I am glad some of you are enjoying the rom!


----------



## mrtonk

So....since the Bionic's update is rolling out....think we might be next?

Sent from my NuBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

mrtonk said:


> So....since the Bionic's update is rolling out....think we might be next?
> 
> Sent from my NuBolt using Tapatalk 2


We can only hope and wish. Odds most likely favor the no at this point. Think what's hurting us is the single core that we have. Everyone has moved on to dual core and now quad cores. I am happy with what we have now.

Far as nusense and battery life goes. If you can lice without data and notifications. You be shocked at how long the battery will last. With me when I'm at work I can't use my phone on the floor and with how fast paced my job is I can't see no one having time to surf the web. So I turn off data and only turn it back on when I go on break. This is what I got on one day. Battery life is with data off for 12 hours and afterwards data turned back on while I slept. I think its not to bad. I got 19 hrs on that. My screenshot is on my putter and will post later.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

Hellboy said:


> We can only hope and wish. Odds most likely favor the no at this point. Think what's hurting us is the single core that we have. Everyone has moved on to dual core and now quad cores. I am happy with what we have now.
> 
> Far as nusense and battery life goes. If you can lice without data and notifications. You be shocked at how long the battery will last. With me when I'm at work I can't use my phone on the floor and with how fast paced my job is I can't see no one having time to surf the web. So I turn off data and only turn it back on when I go on break. This is what I got on one day. Battery life is with data off for 12 hours and afterwards data turned back on while I slept. I think its not to bad. I got 19 hrs on that. My screenshot is on my putter and will post later.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


While you're probably right, I hate that honest truth. My Rez spend most of it's time with one core off, and it's only really used for really graphically intensive things. The bolt would handle it just fine, and between you and me... (and anyone else reading) I think the bolt runs ICS AOSP better than my rezound does.


----------



## Hellboy

Oh I don't like it either but rather be disappointed now than down the road when the news hit

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr. Hax

For me, the lag, keyboard issues, and music stuttering kill the Nusense ROM for me


----------



## quickdraw86

I always visit this thread hoping that somehow information about thunderbolt ICS that i'm unaware of will surface... But there never is. Only nusense, my favorite older roms, and updates to my favorite apps keep me happy (like the new version of ADW EX) these days. I often think of getting a new phone, but am always concerned it won't be as reliable as the bolt has been. Brutal cycle lololol. HTC nexus someday though, if HTC is still around!


----------



## Nomad1600

quickdraw86 said:


> I always visit this thread hoping that somehow information about thunderbolt ICS that i'm unaware of will surface... But there never is. Only nusense, my favorite older roms, and updates to my favorite apps keep me happy (like the new version of ADW EX) these days. I often think of getting a new phone, but am always concerned it won't be as reliable as the bolt has been. Brutal cycle lololol. HTC nexus someday though, if HTC is still around!


Speaking on the next Nexus, I saw and really liked a video about the upcoming Nexus 4 (from Google and LG). Looked like a beautiful, awesome phone. Until I saw it would not be LTE. Something about not wanting it to have limited distribution from Verizon, AT&T, etc. Dang, so even when they get the phone mostly perfect (great screen, beautiful hardware formfactor, cool features) they cripple it by taking a step backwards.


----------



## TheCrowing

Nomad1600 said:


> Speaking on the next Nexus, I saw and really liked a video about the upcoming Nexus 4 (from Google and LG). Looked like a beautiful, awesome phone. Until I saw it would not be LTE. Something about not wanting it to have limited distribution from Verizon, AT&T, etc. Dang, so even when they get the phone mostly perfect (great screen, beautiful hardware formfactor, cool features) they cripple it by taking a step backwards.


I know right. I was hoping it would be my next phone but that no longer seems to be the case.


----------



## jld

i'm pretty sold on the nexus. the LTE doesn't bother me so much. i hardly ever notice a difference in speeds except during downloads. however the internal memory is small and there's no sd card. i'm not sure how that affects rooting since i've only ever been on the tbolt.


----------



## heath2805

jld said:


> i'm pretty sold on the nexus. the LTE doesn't bother me so much. i hardly ever notice a difference in speeds except during downloads. however the internal memory is small and there's no sd card. i'm not sure how that affects rooting since i've only ever been on the tbolt.


I think having internal memory is great with rooting and flashing. Sd cards are known to become corrupted eventually. There's really no room for error when you think about it. Besides if something does go wrong, you can always reboot into bootloader, then recovery. Low memory sucks, but more devices are being designed with larger internal memory.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

heath2805 said:


> I think having internal memory is great with rooting and flashing. Sd cards are known to become corrupted eventually. There's really no room for error when you think about it. Besides if something does go wrong, you can always reboot into bootloader, then recovery. Low memory sucks, but more devices are being designed with larger internal memory.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The only thing about the lack of micro SD card is you lose a potential safety valve if you need to transfer a file or delete a file from a phone that you can't access otherwise (which happened to me when I was in a bootloop and needed to change out my radio... being able to pull the microSD card, renaming the radio file and then copying over the new radio was a lifesaver).

I am reading that LTE will be in subsequent phones, which seems to suggest continuing to wait...


----------



## Hellboy

Sorry its sad that a nexus phone does not have LTE. That's like buying a mustang with a 4 cylinder. I agree sd slot is a must. Sure a sd cards go bad but how many have you had gone bad? For like 3 years only had one go bad. You have just as much of a chance to have your built in storage to go bad as you do with a sd card. I would rather replace a sd card than have a phone that doesnt work and wait for a replacement.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

While I am disappointed they didn't include 4g, I do understand their decision behind it. They don't believe Verizon is giving customers the android experience they want their nexus customers to have (main focus being updates if I read correctly), and Verizon will probably never budge in letting Google have the control they want.

Honestly I'm impressed with them standing up to Verizon, they may have lost their cdma/4g users for this particular nexus device, but in the big picture, most of the world uses GSM, so that's still a massive customer base.

Plus, with living in a much larger city now as compared to when I first got verizon and t-mobiles coverage here being excellent along with my contract terminating very soon, I think I'm going to switch and get their "bring your own phone" plans or whatever. Unlimited talk + text + 4g data (throttled at 2. I use wifi all the time so I don't use much anyway) + no contract for $60 a month? And they somehow made their phone not ridiculously expensive without a contract.. very enticing.

Lack of sdcard isn't a problem for me either, I mean I have a few hundred songs and it only takes up 1.6gb.. and I only listen to probably 500mb of it regularly. I think it's funny when people have thousands and thousands of songs and want every single one of them on their phone... because I'm sure they listen to every one of them. Put what you actually listen to on your phone, and store the rest on a USB drive and use an OTG cord when you want to change it out, pretty simple. I have no idea why you would want to watch movies on a phone, I think my n7 is almost to small for even that, but just throw those on the same USB drive if it's a necessity for you.

My biggest issue with newer phones is the lack of removable battery. I keep a TB battery in my wallet at all times, which got rarely used once I rooted and got a custom kernel on it; just gives me peace of mind more or less now. I used to laugh at iPhone users when they were out and about and were panicking that their battery was going to die (friends of mine).. can't laugh at them anymore though since a lot of newer phones have started doing this, and I'm not really sure why they do this either?


----------



## Obaterista93

osuron07 said:


> While I am disappointed they didn't include 4g, I do understand their decision behind it. They don't believe Verizon is giving customers the android experience they want their nexus customers to have (main focus being updates if I read correctly), and Verizon will probably never budge in letting Google have the control they want.
> 
> Honestly I'm impressed with them standing up to Verizon, they may have lost their cdma/4g users for this particular nexus device, but in the big picture, most of the world uses GSM, so that's still a massive customer base.
> 
> Plus, with living in a much larger city now as compared to when I first got verizon and t-mobiles coverage here being excellent along with my contract terminating very soon, I think I'm going to switch and get their "bring your own phone" plans or whatever. Unlimited talk + text + 4g data (throttled at 2. I use wifi all the time so I don't use much anyway) + no contract for $60 a month? And they somehow made their phone not ridiculously expensive without a contract.. very enticing.
> 
> Lack of sdcard isn't a problem for me either, I mean I have a few hundred songs and it only takes up 1.6gb.. and I only listen to probably 500mb of it regularly. I think it's funny when people have thousands and thousands of songs and want every single one of them on their phone... because I'm sure they listen to every one of them. Put what you actually listen to on your phone, and store the rest on a USB drive and use an OTG cord when you want to change it out, pretty simple. I have no idea why you would want to watch movies on a phone, I think my n7 is almost to small for even that, but just throw those on the same USB drive if it's a necessity for you.
> 
> My biggest issue with newer phones is the lack of removable battery. I keep a TB battery in my wallet at all times, which got rarely used once I rooted and got a custom kernel on it; just gives me peace of mind more or less now. I used to laugh at iPhone users when they were out and about and were panicking that their battery was going to die (friends of mine).. can't laugh at them anymore though since a lot of newer phones have started doing this, and I'm not really sure why they do this either?


It's not an issue of Verizon being stubborn about the updates so much is it that the CDMA technology is closed source. Whereas Google can push directly to the phones on GSM networks, they can't do it on CDMA due to the lack of source. It has to go to Verizon first. The only solution would be making CDMA open source, or switching all of their towers to GSM


----------



## cutbait

Appy geeky has news on ics for thunderbolt. You can get apps geeky app from market

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

Probably something based on the latest user based rumor that holds very little if any weight in my opinion.
I certainly won't be grabbing any specific app to hear the rumor regurgitated in another form.


----------



## osuron07

Obaterista93 said:


> It's not an issue of Verizon being stubborn about the updates so much is it that the CDMA technology is closed source. Whereas Google can push directly to the phones on GSM networks, they can't do it on CDMA due to the lack of source. It has to go to Verizon first. The only solution would be making CDMA open source, or switching all of their towers to GSM


True but Verizon could allow them to push updates immediately, they choose to review it for as long as they please. You think they could come to some type of agreement where Google would be allowed to push out updates immediately with Verizon's help for nexus devices only and Verizon can moderate all other android updates as much as they want. Not an ideal scenario but better than complete control of when updates are pushed.


----------



## CC268

I think I will end up getting the new Samsung Galaxy S4 when it comes out if another good Nexus phone doesn't come out before March or April


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> True but Verizon could allow them to push updates immediately, they choose to review it for as long as they please. You think they could come to some type of agreement where Google would be allowed to push out updates immediately with Verizon's help for nexus devices only and Verizon can moderate all other android updates as much as they want. Not an ideal scenario but better than complete control of when updates are pushed.


 Verizon has to protect their interests. After all if google has free reign like that and there's no checks. Then if there is an update pushed by google and it screws up a lot of phones. Who are the owners of the phone going to call and bitch at? It will be Verizon. So why can't they look at what their network is sending out? If google wants to push out updates why not set up a server owners can go to and download their updates?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> Verizon has to protect their interests. After all if google has free reign like that and there's no checks. Then if there is an update pushed by google and it screws up a lot of phones. Who are the owners of the phone going to call and bitch at? It will be Verizon. So why can't they look at what their network is sending out?


I agree for the most part, just be nice if they didn't take so long to do it lol.



> If google wants to push out updates why not set up a server owners can go to and download their updates?


I wish they could, but even as Obaterista93 said, without the source code for cdma, it would be useless for verizon users wouldn't it?


----------



## twinkies

osuron07 said:


> I agree for the most part, just be nice if they didn't take so long to do it lol.
> 
> I wish they could, but even as Obaterista93 said, without the source code for cdma, it would be useless for verizon users wouldn't it?


The problem is it is hard to take Verizon's guarding themselves serious when it takes eons for any kind of an update what so ever. There are versions of OSs just sitting there with massive bugs and vulnerabilities but because they want to force the latest version of the Blockbuster app on it the thing gets pushed back and pushed back and pushed back. Look at the original nexus from samsung on verizon, that thing was so bad you actually had to root it to get the update for stabilitiy issues and that is just plain sad. I really don't buy into any good faith argument with Verzion. When a company is willing to gouge free data from its customers and basically give them nothign to make up for it, THEN say oh here is 2 gigs of data for that same price there is no good faith. It's just annoying that their network coverage is considerably better then everyone else because their policies anymore really are just junk


----------



## jquest68

There was an announcement that HTC made, it will be release around Thanksgiving. But they didn't say what build either ICS or Jellybean. But this was mention on Tuesday. Hopefully they will keep up to their word and not yank the carpet under our feet like last time. Either way, I'm not a bit excited because of the August Leak, so I've seen and played with ICS so it won't a big surprise when it does come out. It'll just be a more stable rom and a better battery life. So hopefully, with this build thats coming out we will see Devs creating fully functional roms. Not that they're not functioning but theres always something wrong with each rom coming off that leak.


----------



## Hellboy

Just give up on it. It isn't going to happen. Just like end of Sept begining of October it was said that definitely we would see it by the end of Oct. Guess what no go on that one. I will just get a n7 and be done with hoping for an update that never comes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268

Hellboy said:


> Just give up on it. It isn't going to happen. Just like end of Sept begining of October it was said that definitely we would see it by the end of Oct. Guess what no go on that one. I will just get a n7 and be done with hoping for an update that never comes
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Haha totally agree...its laughable to me..first september then october..then its november, then christmas...etc...really wish I didn't have to wait till next February for an upgrade


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Just give up on it. It isn't going to happen. Just like end of Sept begining of October it was said that definitely we would see it by the end of Oct. Guess what no go on that one. I will just get a n7 and be done with hoping for an update that never comes
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, you wont be disappointed with the N7 ... it runs smooth as hell and easy to root. Plus there's alot of development for it. I hear people giving in to new upgrades and losing unlimited, I wont be a victim of Verizons data caps. I'm sticking with the bolt until I can buy a descent phone outright online somewhere. I used 8 gbs last month and Verizon told me they have a 10 gb plan with an upgrade for 80 bucks a month plus whatever fees ontop of that...yeah right! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

I'd say it won't get an update. optimism has now turned into wishful thinking.


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Yeah, you wont be disappointed with the N7 ... it runs smooth as hell and easy to root. Plus there's alot of development for it. I hear people giving in to new upgrades and losing unlimited, I wont be a victim of Verizons data caps. I'm sticking with the bolt until I can buy a descent phone outright online somewhere. I used 8 gbs last month and Verizon told me they have a 10 gb plan with an upgrade for 80 bucks a month plus whatever fees ontop of that...yeah right! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


8 gigs a month? Lightweight that's hardly any use. I think I am about 30 to 50 gig a month lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

I rape it at 30-50 gigs a week lol


----------



## heath2805

DeReaper said:


> I rape it at 30-50 gigs a week lol


GOOD LORD!!! LMAO

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

DeReaper said:


> I rape it at 30-50 gigs a week lol


Always gotta try to one up everyone lol

Showoff 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68

thats a lot of gigs a month. I know that its all wishful thinking but my upgrade is in January. So I have to wait or wait till I get some money and buy a phone online. N7? why is everyone recommending using n7? I can't use it as a phone looks kind of funny having a tablet on your ear. A friend of mine has the n7 and it runs smooth. I may be thinking of that new phone HTC DLX or something like that. May just the SG3 if I ever have money.


----------



## cutbait

I give up on thunderbolt I got a iPhone and I'll use my galaxy tab for all my good stuff

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

download all the things!


----------



## osuron07

DeReaper said:


> I rape it at 30-50 gigs a week lol


Holy hell, I don't see how people use more than 2 gigs, is no one around wifi but me? lol


----------



## gammaxgoblin

cutbait said:


> I give up on thunderbolt I got a iPhone and I'll use my galaxy tab for all my good stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


Lemming....beat it!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

heath2805 said:


> Yeah, you wont be disappointed with the N7 ... it runs smooth as hell and easy to root. Plus there's alot of development for it. I hear people giving in to new upgrades and losing unlimited, I wont be a victim of Verizons data caps. I'm sticking with the bolt until I can buy a descent phone outright online somewhere. I used 8 gbs last month and Verizon told me they have a 10 gb plan with an upgrade for 80 bucks a month plus whatever fees ontop of that...yeah right! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Not to mention canonical is now officially supporting Ubuntu for it. It has a ton of bugs don't get me wrong, but I'm greatly looking forward to seeing what they can do with it, they have made the installation process pretty easy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

my wife's thunderbolt is a constant mobile hot spot at home its our only source of entertainment no satellite or internet atvthe moment and I myself when off of work help test various releases for the sights I mod on plus I grab tons of anime during the week lol

where I live in Alabama we have a private owned phone company and they were raping me monthly for a 3 Meg line almost paying more then I was for two cells with unlimited data and the speed was nothing compared to the speed I get from my phone. so all my families entertainment is coming from our phones now


----------



## Hellboy

Basically same here where I live we can only get DSL and not paying Verizon that much money for such slow speeds when my 4g can be like 10 faster and cheaper. Hell when I looked in to their DSL I asked the lady do you give discounts for people that has Verizon wireless. She said no they was seperate from one another. I said that's sad and ill just keep using my faster 4g that's cheaper lol. So its netflix for me. Now I know all the futurama by heart lol.ps3 is so handy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TCM

Hellboy said:


> Verizon has to protect their interests. After all if google has free reign like that and there's no checks. Then if there is an update pushed by google and it screws up a lot of phones. Who are the owners of the phone going to call and bitch at? It will be Verizon. So why can't they look at what their network is sending out? If google wants to push out updates why not set up a server owners can go to and download their updates?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What about the ones Verizon have pushed that have screw up phones?
Ex #1 LG EnV Touch: caused everyone I know with one to go into unstoppable reboots , rendered my phone useless for two days.
Ex #2 HTC Thunderbolt: rebooting update (MR2?), didn't render my phone useless, but was really damn irritating and wasn't officially fixed for months.

I'm not disagreeing with you, just saying Verizon's update review is bull and seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Hellboy

TCM said:


> What about the ones Verizon have pushed that have screw up phones?
> Ex #1 LG EnV Touch: caused everyone I know with one to go into unstoppable reboots , rendered my phone useless for two days.
> Ex #2 HTC Thunderbolt: rebooting update (MR2?), didn't render my phone useless, but was really damn irritating and wasn't officially fixed for months.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you, just saying Verizon's update review is bull and seems like a waste of time.


The point I was getting at is you dont let someone use you stuff without knowing what they are doing. It's like would you let someone post under your name without checking first? I wasn't saying Verizon hasn't pushed out crap updates. Don't know where you got the idea that I was saying Verizon doesn't put out bad updates. I was saying you don't let someone use tour stuff to send out their updates unchecked

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68

I just feel that Verizon should treat valued customers a bit better when it comes to buying new phones or not changing plans. I've been with verizon for many years and they still won't give me breaks. Example: I told them that my phones power button is messed up one guy just turned it on an saw that it was rooted and said that he won't touch it unless I unroot my phone. I told him that it has nothing to do with the software its hard where. He didn't even know what he was doing just that he saw the screen and saw that it was different. For all he knew I could have just had a Launcher on my phone.
Some of these sales people don't know squat about phones just know how to sell. Sorry didn't mean to change the subject. Would be nice for them to see that you've been with them for so many years and say, "hey sorry you're going through this since you're a long time value customer we can offer you these options".....that would be nice. Knowingly that the TB was giving lots of people trouble from the get go.


----------



## yarly

> He didn't even know what he was doing just that he saw the screen and saw that it was different. For all he knew I could have just had a Launcher on my phone.


That's when you say "what's rooted?"


----------



## Hellboy

jquest68 said:


> I just feel that Verizon should treat valued customers a bit better when it comes to buying new phones or not changing plans. I've been with verizon for many years and they still won't give me breaks. Example: I told them that my phones power button is messed up one guy just turned it on an saw that it was rooted and said that he won't touch it unless I unroot my phone. I told him that it has nothing to do with the software its hard where. He didn't even know what he was doing just that he saw the screen and saw that it was different. For all he knew I could have just had a Launcher on my phone.
> Some of these sales people don't know squat about phones just know how to sell. Sorry didn't mean to change the subject. Would be nice for them to see that you've been with them for so many years and say, "hey sorry you're going through this since you're a long time value customer we can offer you these options".....that would be nice. Knowingly that the TB was giving lots of people trouble from the get go.


I have been a loyal customer to the gas company, to the electric company, state farm, the home owners insurance on my house. I get no type of loyal customer discount. Stop expecting something for nothing. You pay for a service and they provide a service. You choose a phone with issues but that's not on Verizon to fix but HTC to fix software issues. It's your own fault for taking your phone in to a Verizon store and handing them a rooted phone. You know their policy on tampering with the software on the phone. You should of just called tech support and told them my power button is recessed and hard to operate the phone and a cln phone would be on its way. Then you would unroot your phone before sending it in because you know like the rest of us if they see its rooted they can void the claim and charge you full retail price.

So what issues does the bolt have that isn't software? Besides the recessed power button there is nothing that is hardware issue. Most of the bolts issues is software and they can't fix that. They can only wait till the phone manufacturers comes out with a fix.

So stop expecting something for nothing when you know you don't get the same treatment from other services you pay for.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> So what issues does the bolt have that isn't software? Besides the recessed power button there is nothing that is hardware issue. Most of the bolts issues is software and they can't fix that. They can only wait till the phone manufacturers comes out with a fix.


Just a suggestion, I've been using the seido active case for the TB (which has been an amazing case and the next case I buy will be from them), and it has fixed this issue, whether intentionally or not, by putting a solid rubber button on top of the power button, which solves that recessed issue. Btw please forgive my terrible grammer, I tend to use a lot of commas lol.


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> Just a suggestion, I've been using the seido active case for the TB (which has been an amazing case and the next case I buy will be from them), and it has fixed this issue, whether intentionally or not, by putting a solid rubber button on top of the power button, which solves that recessed issue. Btw please forgive my terrible grammer, I tend to use a lot of commas lol.


There comes a time it becomes so recessed that it won't function at all no matter what you use to press it. My button has started to recess but its not bad. Also using a touch recovery saves on the power button usage.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

Hellboy said:


> There comes a time it becomes so recessed that it won't function at all no matter what you use to press it. My button has started to recess but its not bad. Also using a touch recovery saves on the power button usage.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ah, in that case no case will help you lol. Your upgrade soon? Mine just hit in november but I want to ride it out a few months and see what comes out during christmas, and some in depth nexus 4 reviews come out.


----------



## Hellboy

No my phone is fine. It just started to recess the power button. My upgrade is this month but not using it as will not lose my unlimited data. Plus only phone interests me is the s3 but not that much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoff5093

Hellboy said:


> I have been a loyal customer to the gas company, to the electric company, state farm, the home owners insurance on my house. I get no type of loyal customer discount.


That's funny, last time I checked my insurance company gives me a loyalty discount, as well as discounts when I have multiple policies and have been claim free.


----------



## jld

well, i just realized that they're probably not even going to offer the Nexus 4 on verizon. that blows.


----------



## ThunderStick

Just a comment on your statement, if you bought something from Best Buy and it didn't work you would expect them to replace it correct? Same deal here most people by their phones from there providers so the provider is responsible to replace a device when it doesn't work. Verizon acts as a service provider and a retailer. Therefore if they sell you something it should work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

I'm lucky enough to be in an area with more than one provider offering HSPA+ service that's on par with the speeds Verizon's LTE gives me now...so I'm pretty sure at this point my next move is buying an unlocked Nexus 4 and auditioning providers to figure out which one works best.

for those bemoaning the lack of LTE on the N4, it's worth looking into whether or not you can get HSPA+ at top speeds from anyone in your city (typically T-Mobile or AT&T) if you're really interested in the phone. the theoretical max speed won't be as high as with LTE, but average speeds are typically on par, and with a theoretical max of 42Mbps, you won't exactly be stepping back to 1x speeds.


----------



## Hellboy

Lots of att areas don't even have that as an option. I know in my area att still uses the edge network. Its a known fact that att drags their feet on upgrading their network. So unless you are one of the lucky few to live in an area with that version of network like you. Most are sol and have to stay with Verizon. Plus many who has unlimited data might not want to give that up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

well...right, that's why I said it's worth checking. if your major gripe with the phone is no LTE, you should at least find out what the max speed on HSPA+ is in your area before you give up on it.

as for unlimited data, you can get pretty good deals on unlimited data (with an eventual speed cap) from T-Mobile. I don't expect Verizon to honor unlimited data plans for much longer, personally.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah I doubt Verizon will keep it to much longer either but in my small lil town we don't have much options. Sprint and att has terrible coverage and don't think we have T-Mobile. Only other mobile we have is a local called ntelos and there coverage is so bad that you will roam in their store lol. Wish there was more options in my area. One reason why living in a small town sucks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Yeah. I've become increasingly curious about alternative carriers as well. My issue is that i know that at&t is awful in my area and haven't heard great things about sprint either. I'm curious about t-mobile, but at the same time, am concerned that leaving VZW and their unlimited may be something i'd kick myself for if i did. People i've talked to complain about VZW's costs and practices, but never their service. It's a brutal cycle lol.


----------



## jld

As long as my family is willing to pay the bill, I'll have to stay with Verizon. I think I'll be looking into a Razr Maxx HD when contract is up, provided something better doesn't roll along. That's a terrible name for a phoen btw


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Remember its a business and the goal of ant business is to generate profit. Verizon and att are profitable, Sprint and T-Mobile are not. I also read recently that Samsung and Apple ate the only two companies to turn a profit on smartphones, with lg turning a profit in q3 of 18 million from their global smartphone business. Verizon invested in having the best network. Their reward is making billions quarterly. They reinvest alot of that back into the network. Quality costs more.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

Sprint and T-Mobile are both profitable businesses. they don't generate as much as Verizon, true, but that doesn't mean they are not profitable. not to mention, Verizon's customer satisfaction ratings have been steadily dropping for three years now, while every other carrier is inching upwards. Big Red, once upon a time, was the unchallenged leader in customer satisfaction by a mile - today, they're second to Sprint by a few points.

look, if you're genuinely satisfied with Verizon (or don't have a choice in the matter), stick with them. all I'm saying is, if you find yourself losing satisfaction in their service, or you're more interested in the N4 than you are in corporate loyalty, do some research on your own - don't buy into the marketing hype. you didn't do that for your phone, after all, so why do it with your network?


----------



## santod

number5toad said:


> well...right, that's why I said it's worth checking. if your major gripe with the phone is no LTE, you should at least find out what the max speed on HSPA+ is in your area before you give up on it.
> 
> as for unlimited data, you can get pretty good deals on unlimited data (with an eventual speed cap) from T-Mobile. I don't expect Verizon to honor unlimited data plans for much longer, personally.


Actually T-Mobile recently did a respectable thing.
They have brought back Unlimited data, with NO CAPS!
Yeah that's right, no data caps, no throttling, truly unlimited data!!!
If they just stretched their coverage up my way a bit more, I would be all over it and would be glad to say goodbye to Big Red.
For those with good T-Mobile coverage in your area and you are afraid to lose unlimited with VZW, you may wanna check it out.
Just thought I'd toss this info out there since it seems not everyone knows that T-Mobile is striking back.

$89.99/month all you can eat!

They even throw in a $50 prepaid MasterCard if you do it online and transfer your existing number.
No activation fees and that 50 bucks could easily buy you an accessory or two for that shiny new device.


----------



## cowisland

All the major carriers are present in New York City where I live and I was seriously considering ditching VZ to get phones (HTC One) and loose the bloat and the very annoying tinkering that VZ bestows on their devices. However, at the end I will probably stay as their network appears superior.

On ATT, for example, although I have signal, the longest a phone conversation at work can last is two minutes due to network congestion. Data is a little better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

where do you work? at my office in the Village, everyone's phone is equally useless  of course my office is in an old building filled with various metals and thick stone walls, so it's not exactly unexpected.


----------



## cowisland

I am in midtown near Times Square. Verizon service there has been good for me over the last two years.

Where I live (around upper east) ATT worked fine when I had it, but my wife claims that people she knows have complaints about the service except those on Verizon. Of course with her iPhone she does not share my reasons for switching carriers.

Clearly people shoud take into account coverage in the specific areas where they use the phone, but based on a quick internet search and some unscientific personal observations, on average VZ appears to have the strongest coverage in NYC.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinkies

cowisland said:


> I am in midtown near Times Square. Verizon service there has been good for me over the last two years.
> 
> Where I live (around upper east) ATT worked fine when I had it, but my wife claims that people she knows have complaints about the service except those on Verizon. Of course with her iPhone she does not share my reasons for switching carriers.
> 
> Clearly people shoud take into account coverage in the specific areas where they use the phone, but based on a quick internet search and some unscientific personal observations, on average VZ appears to have the strongest coverage in NYC.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Generally speaking from my personal experience of galavanting about NY and its surrounding areas Verizon provides a much more stable as well as faster solution when it comes to phones. I am fortunate however that where I stay at home I actually could get Sprint and have LTE coverage so unlimited data is still an option, but I am hesitant to swap anything because of precisely what you said about coverage areas. It makes me more inclined to try and find a S3 on ebay which is always a fun gamble and has been a bit of a pain to say the least so far. I think that coverage areas are one thing that people tend to discount when they bring up swapping carriers, and it is something more people need to think of


----------



## gammaxgoblin

santod said:


> Actually T-Mobile recently did a respectable thing.
> They have brought back Unlimited data, with NO CAPS!
> Yeah that's right, no data caps, no throttling, truly unlimited data!!!
> If they just stretched their coverage up my way a bit more, I would be all over it and would be glad to say goodbye to Big Red.
> For those with good T-Mobile coverage in your area and you are afraid to lose unlimited with VZW, you may wanna check it out.
> Just thought I'd toss this info out there since it seems not everyone knows that T-Mobile is striking back.
> 
> $89.99/month all you can eat!
> 
> They even throw in a $50 prepaid MasterCard if you do it online and transfer your existing number.
> No activation fees and that 50 bucks could easily buy you an accessory or two for that shiny new device.


They did that because they are bleeding customers. Why would people leave its its good? They wouldn't. Anyway, nobody would know if they throttled or not, and if people did notice it, who would believe them? Plus every contract has legal provisions for the carrier to terminate any contract of they deem your usage to be excessive and beyond reasonable.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

people are leaving T-Mobile because they don't sell the iPhone.

edit: and actually, based on my research, people are very aware of when they get throttled on T-Mobile; their speeds tend to drop from around 20Mbps down to 5Mbps. personally, I can live with 5 pretty easily.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah 5mbs is more than useable for anyone needs. Any faster and its more of bragging rights lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinkies

Hellboy said:


> Yeah 5mbs is more than useable for anyone needs. Any faster and its more of bragging rights lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Hey I like to download my porn fast okay


----------



## Hellboy

You can only download as fast as the server allows









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93

number5toad said:


> people are leaving T-Mobile because they don't sell the iPhone.
> 
> edit: and actually, based on my research, people are very aware of when they get throttled on T-Mobile; their speeds tend to drop from around 20Mbps down to 5Mbps. personally, I can live with 5 pretty easily.


5 mbps is around what I get in my area for VZW LTE in my area anyway.


----------



## DeReaper

still pulling 30 here in bfe


----------



## Hellboy

Lucky you best I can pull is mid 15. Mostly 5 to 8 on average.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

on a really good day I can get around 20, but I average around 10-12. which, again, is more than fine.


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah 5 to 8 is enough to play Netflix on x-high HD.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael

So is the update assumed to not be happening at this point?

-theMichael


----------



## quickdraw86

theMichael said:


> So is the update assumed to not be happening at this point?
> 
> -theMichael


I would say assumed canceled now. We haven't had any official news since the update deadline HTC proposed came and went. HTC says it's in progess, but, really, their hands are tied by VZW, so it's a great possibility it won't happen at all. VZW won't push an update that makes stock thunderbolts perform worse than they did on .19 gingerbread, or that may cause a reduction in network or overall stability for those stock users...


----------



## theMichael

quickdraw86 said:


> I would say assumed canceled now. We haven't had any official news since the update deadline HTC proposed came and went. HTC says it's in progess, but, really, their hands are tied by VZW, so it's a great possibility it won't happen at all. VZW won't push an update that makes stock thunderbolts perform worse than they did on .19 gingerbread, or that may cause a reduction in network or overall stability for those stock users...


THat makes sense. Its unfortunate for us bolt owners.
-theMichael


----------



## rberry88

I had to call tech support because my voice mail got detached from my number somehow and I was small talking with the tech when he asked me if I got the ICS update this past week. I told him no and he said hang on let me check the list for when you are scheduled to receive it, he reads down the list and says it stops at the Rezound roll out. He quickly tried to recover and said don't worry that doesn't mean you won't get it just it is not on my list right now. I was in a hurry so I didn't press the issue but it is a telling sign that the bolt update is probably not going to happen.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

rberry88 said:


> I had to call tech support because my voice mail got detached from my number somehow and I was small talking with the tech when he asked me if I got the ICS update this past week. I told him no and he said hang on let me check the list for when you are scheduled to receive it, he reads down the list and says it stops at the Rezound roll out. He quickly tried to recover and said don't worry that doesn't mean you won't get it just it is not on my list right now. I was in a hurry so I didn't press the issue but it is a telling sign that the bolt update is probably not going to happen.


yes. i called VZW customer service the other day over an upgrade for a dumbphone on my plan. when i inquired about the thunderbolt ICS update, the rep. said that she didn't see an update listed, and further explained that to her knowledge, HTC has yet to submit a final version of thunderbolt ICS to VZW. interestingly, the rep. also addressed the ICS leak "freely available to rooted users and avalable on the internet"... hmm...


----------



## bukowski

pardon my french, but...

fuck htc and verizon.

you want sense ics? give nusense a go. you want aosp ics? give twisted's latest build a go. our community devs are still putting out stuff that, as far as i'm concerned, is daily driver material. and i think there's still enough life in the bolt to get you to your next upgrade. i'm holding out (most likely) 'til june with my bolt, and i've had it since june 2011. it's still a solid phone that does everything i need to do. 

can't wait to be free of carrier contracts for good though. i think the n4 is just too sweet a proposition to pass up. but i digress, this thread is about the never-ever-in-a-million-years-gonna-happen ics update. we should really just change the thread title to something like, "THUNDERBOLT AND LIGHTNING! VERY VERY FRIGHTENING!" mostly because bohemian rhapsody is a kick-ass song, but also because this thread needs to turn into a silly free-for-all at this point.


----------



## quickdraw86

i agree. it's a shame the bolt most likely won't officially reach a higher android version. the bolt is a great phone that i've enjoyed using, and still handles everything i need well.many thanks to our devs, but it's time to start moving on i think.


----------



## number5toad

bukowski said:


> can't wait to be free of carrier contracts for good though. i think the n4 is just too sweet a proposition to pass up.


word to this, in a big way - my experience with the Thunderbolt has been overwhelmingly positive since rooting, but my experience with the N7 has taught me that software > all for me, and getting updates as soon as Google has them ready is basically the best thing.

I really feel for people who are more or less trapped with Verizon due to coverage in their area - I've been with them for such a long time, and I've only seen their service and pricing get worse over the last few years, a trend I think is only going to continue.


----------



## recDNA

I've never found any area anywhere in which vzw signal didn't blow away opposition.


----------



## Nomad1600

Verizon's signal is much stronger in and near Houston. I was on AT&T for a while (on an iCKphone) and I was constantly having drops. I also know the Verizon signal in San Jose, CA is also much stronger.

I'd love a new phone, especially if one of the phone companies could come up with one with a better screen, replaceable battery (with a reasonable life), and SD storage of some sort. That, and the latest Android OS.


----------



## jquest68

I thought that they released a date? I saw a posting on DL some time after thanksgiving. Is that cancelled too? damn it. The reason I'm upset is because I really wanted to stay with this phone long as ICS was released but my upgrade is coming up and a friend of mine is pushing towards leaving VZM to T-Mobile for unlimited plan. My plan will be gone in january unless I buy a full price phone. not. What do you guys think of switching over to T-Mobile?


----------



## Hellboy

Verizon has given no release date nor has HTC. You are getting second hand info of this person says called and the rep said on this date for sure. But can never be confirmed.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68

I know but he sent this to me:
http://androidheadlines.com/2012/10/ics-coming-to-the-htc-thunderbolt-by-thanksgiving-lets-hope-so.html


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah... but there's no source or specific details whatsoever in that article. and even the title includes 
"...let's hope so". sounds quite a bit like all the other articles that speculated a late october release.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah... but there's no source or specific details whatsoever in that article. and even the title includes
> "...let's hope so". sounds quite a bit like all the other articles that speculated a late october release.


Yep, it ain't happening. Just noticed Swappa's prices for the S3 has dropped . Roughly 420-450 for mint S3 now. Not bad IMO. Might have to get one here eventually.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Yep, it ain't happening. Just noticed Swappa's prices for the S3 has dropped . Roughly 420-450 for mint S3 now. Not bad IMO. Might have to get one here eventually.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


yeah. i was thinking about an S3 as well, but want to see how things go on the DNA before i pull the trigger on anything. nonremovable storage and battery are a major down on DNA though.


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Yep, it ain't happening. Just noticed Swappa's prices for the S3 has dropped . Roughly 420-450 for mint S3 now. Not bad IMO. Might have to get one here eventually.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


When you get one just pick me up one also. After all Xmas is near and its the least you can do for your old buddy hell boy.









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCrowing

DNA is awesome, except for no micro sd slots or removable battery, and it will most likely be stuck on 4.1.2 its entire life cycle


----------



## CC268

Does anyone happen to know what phones will be out at the beginning of 2013 from like February-May?


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Its gonna come down to the note 2 or the DNA for me and htcs failed promises on this phone will probably push me to the note 2.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alekurkudi

So I know I'm way off topic but looking for some opinions on whether I should buy a used gnex in good condition for 165?


----------



## Hellboy

Unless you get a nexus you will always get that treatment of no support. Look at like a few years back Sammy had the GPS screw up and how long it took them to just fix it. You compare support from HTC on the bolt as to Sammy and the charge or LG and the revolution. It shows HTC cared more in the long run with the amount of fixes we got.

Really why does it matter if we really get ics or not. Even if we got it most people would still upgrade to a newer phone. How many people still rock the original Droid or the Droid incredible and all of the older phones? Maybe that's why HTC isn't making ics a top priority? They know in the end most people will still upgrade to a dual core phone or quad core.

So of you want quick updates on your device you need a GSM nexus device and not even bother looking at the DNA or note 2? You will be in the same situation down the road as you are now with the bolt.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olorolo

I second all of that

Sent from my HOX+ running Illuminati


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> Really why does it matter if we really get ics or not. Even if we got it most people would still upgrade to a newer phone. How many people still rock the original Droid or the Droid incredible and all of the older phones? Maybe that's why HTC isn't making ics a top priority? They know in the end most people will still upgrade to a dual core phone or quad core.


Most people don't even know what Android version their phone runs. They know to get a new phone when their current one starts running slow (or apps run slow) or when they see their friends' phones look much newer.


----------



## FrederickGeek8

I'm fine being stuck with the leaked version. It works fine for me.


----------



## number5toad

early reviews of the DNA are eerily similar to the early reviews of the Bolt if you ask me - amazing new groundbreaking feature that slaughters the battery, already dated Android version, system slowdown due to Sense, and this time without a removable battery, and with the power button dead center on the top of the enormous screen.

I'll pass.


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> early reviews of the DNA are eerily similar to the early reviews of the Bolt if you ask me - amazing new groundbreaking feature that slaughters the battery, already dated Android version, system slowdown due to Sense, and this time without a removable battery, and with the power button dead center on the top of the enormous screen.
> 
> I'll pass.


Nexus 4? I agree. I've been saving up money for a new phone and thought that the DNA was the way to go for a bit, but am skeptical about HTC devices of unconventional design after being on the bolt. Storage and battery capacity are a huge concern for me, so S3 on VZW if i even stay is my opinion, otherwise nexus 4.


----------



## number5toad

yeah, I haven't seen anything on the horizon that's pushing me away from switching carriers and getting the N4 - of course, I'm not eager enough to get away from VZW to buy out of my contract, so there's still a few months for something to change my mind.

I finally got to play around with an S3 last weekend, and it's a pretty choice device - if you end up staying with VZW I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> I finally got to play around with an S3 last weekend, and it's a pretty choice device - if you end up staying with VZW I don't think you'll be disappointed.


Yeah, i don't think so either. I played with a friend's S3 a few days ago and actually liked it. The battery and SD are upgradeable as well, and there's some nice options available in that regard. The popularity of the S3, coupled with the fact that it's a multicarrier device, and a samsung product, ensure a long and healthy life of development with plenty of options for a rooted user.


----------



## Maverick39

So the droid dna has no sd card or the battery can't be removed?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Maverick39 said:


> So the droid dna has no sd card or the battery can't be removed?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Correct. The battery issue is perhaps less of an issue since (1) it has a bit larger battery and better battery life than the T-bolt and (2) the phone supposeldy has been designed to optimize battery performance and (3) you can carry an external battery charger (I do already). But what happens those times you need to pull a battery to reboot? is there some alternative method?

The lack of micro SD storage can also be less of an issue if the phone's built-in memory suffices for you. But what if you want to transfer files outside the phone? I guess cloud storage can work if the phone is working... but what happens if it isn't? I've had to use a micro SD card reader before with my Tbolt. Couldn't do that with the DNA.


----------



## Nomad1600

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, i don't think so either. I played with a friend's S3 a few days ago and actually liked it. The battery and SD are upgradeable as well, and there's some nice options available in that regard. The popularity of the S3, coupled with the fact that it's a multicarrier device, and a samsung product, ensure a long and healthy life of development with plenty of options for a rooted user.


My daughter is already locked into wanting an S3 (white, of course) since she knows iPhones are frowned upon in my house.







And while there are a few things I don't like (Wiz, cheap plasticky look and feel) at least its light and thin and I reckon the Wiz can be eliminated by (ahem) rootzwiking it.


----------



## number5toad

Nomad1600 said:


> Correct. The battery issue is perhaps less of an issue since (1) it has a bit larger battery and better battery life than the T-bolt and (2) the phone supposeldy has been designed to optimize battery performance


the reviews I read indicated that this is a bunch of marketing hype, the battery life is apparently on par with the Bolt at launch (which is to say, dreadful)

hardly surprising that the first ever 1080p screen on a phone would be a battery killer!

(EDIT: I mentioned the sealed battery more for the reboot concerns you mentioned, though - I also have a charger in my car and at my office)


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> My daughter is already locked into wanting an S3 (white, of course) since she knows iPhones are frowned upon in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while there are a few things I don't like (Wiz, cheap plasticky look and feel) at least its light and thin and I reckon the Wiz can be eliminated by (ahem) rootzwiking it.











Lololol. Yeah, there's some good AOSP out for the s3 to alleviate OEM skin woes... A little mobile odin and rootzwiki can clear up a bad case of the touchwiz in a hurry!


----------



## Maverick39

Nomad1600 said:


> Correct. The battery issue is perhaps less of an issue since (1) it has a bit larger battery and better battery life than the T-bolt and (2) the phone supposeldy has been designed to optimize battery performance and (3) you can carry an external battery charger (I do already). But what happens those times you need to pull a battery to reboot? is there some alternative method?
> 
> The lack of micro SD storage can also be less of an issue if the phone's built-in memory suffices for you. But what if you want to transfer files outside the phone? I guess cloud storage can work if the phone is working... but what happens if it isn't? I've had to use a micro SD card reader before with my Tbolt. Couldn't do that with the DNA.


what's the inturnal storage on the DNA?


----------



## Hellboy

Right now 16 gig

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39

Hellboy said:


> Right now 16 gig
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


that's not to bad, but if I wanted a Apple like phone I would buy a Apple phone.


----------



## yarly

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 34954
> 
> 
> Lololol. Yeah, there's some good AOSP out for the s3 to alleviate OEM skin woes... A little mobile odin and rootzwiki can clear up a bad case of the touchwiz in a hurry!


Cyanogen (the head guy for Cyanogenmod), owns an S3 and uses it for his daily phone, if that means anything for the state of AOSP on the device (I don't own an S3, just pointing it out).


----------



## quickdraw86

yarly said:


> Cyanogen (the head guy for Cyanogenmod), owns an S3 and uses it for his daily phone, if that means anything for the state of AOSP on the device (I don't own an S3, just pointing it out).


Hmm... I wouldn't have guessed that Steve kondik has an S3 for daily use (would've thought gnex or nexus 4), that's really interesting, thanks for the info! That has to be a good sign for the S3.


----------



## UNC

quickdraw86 said:


> Hmm... I wouldn't have guessed that Steve kondik has an S3 for daily use (would've thought gnex or nexus 4), that's really interesting, thanks for the info! That has to be a good sign for the S3.


I don't know what kind of phone he has, but he works for Samsung so an S3 would make sense.


----------



## xl9000

Hey for everyone that says cyanogenmod 9 will not support the thunderbolt it actually will we will just have to wait for ics to be released by HTC. In a Q&A a session a while ago they confirmed it and said they were skipping cm7 and going straight for cm9. http://phandroid.com/2012/03/24/everything-you-need-to-know-about-cyanogenmod-qa-session/


----------



## Hellboy

xl9000 said:


> Hey for everyone that says cyanogenmod 9 will not support the thunderbolt it actually will we will just have to wait for ics to be released by HTC. In a Q&A a session a while ago they confirmed it and said they were skipping cm7 and going straight for cm9. http://phandroid.com/2012/03/24/everything-you-need-to-know-about-cyanogenmod-qa-session/


That was said by them so people would stop bugging them lol. The bolt will never be supported because HTC will never release the update. That article was written what last year? Lol. Have we seen any update? Lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

UNC said:


> I don't know what kind of phone he has, but he works for Samsung so an S3 would make sense.


Yup, and Samsung was CM friendly before their acquisition of Steve Kondik as well, they're known to have sent cyanogenmod devices for development purposes several times in the past.


----------



## yarly

quickdraw86 said:


> Yup, and Samsung was CM friendly before their acquisition of Steve Kondik as well, they're known to have sent cyanogenmod devices for development purposes several times in the past.


Cyanogen (the group as a whole) said it was basically was a PR stunt and they didnt get any help from Samsung that they really needed to port devices.

Also, Kondik owns the T-Mobile S3 variant: https://plus.google....sts/2aXWQbdeDri


----------



## gammaxgoblin

It's been a while since I asked HTC..."what's up with ics for the thunderbolt?"....see screenshot for response...








Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

But I thought they been saying for a few months now that it was finished and Verizon has it lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

cutbait said:


> I give up on thunderbolt I got a iPhone and I'll use my galaxy tab for all my good stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


traitor...

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> traitor...
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Don't judge the mentally challenged to harshly.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

iDiots and iMbeciles are people too...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

gammaxgoblin said:


> iDiots and iMbeciles are people too...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


So are TBolt users. Like me









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Meh. I know a lot of great people that use iCrap. Seeing a member of the android community that's sampled some of the development that keeps the android platform dynamic, pushes it forward, and makes it increasingly diverse opt instead for the static taste of applesauce makes me sick...


----------



## UNC

gammaxgoblin said:


> iDiots and iMbeciles are people too...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I would argue that the idiots are the people who own this shoddy POS phone (Tbolt) and are remaining loyal to Android.
The definition of crazy is doing (or buying in this case) the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## heath2805

UNC said:


> I would argue that the idiots are the people who own this shoddy POS phone (Tbolt) and are remaining loyal to Android.
> The definition of crazy is doing (or buying in this case) the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


Why would you call us idiots because we're still using this phone??? Theres nothing wrong with the bolt, you just have to be intelligent enough to know how to make it work  Its really Verizon who has kept us from upgrading and losing unlimited data. I'm not giving in to them... As far as Verizon goes their going to lose alot of customers because of their actions including myself eventually.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

UNC said:


> I would argue that the idiots are the people who own this shoddy POS phone (Tbolt) and are remaining loyal to Android.
> The definition of crazy is doing (or buying in this case) the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

So one device gave you a bad experience and now you're giving up on android.. and we are the idiots? So when you buy a tv and end up not liking it, do you consider all tv's shit? No you try a different manufacturer, and you should do the same with android; that's the beauty of android, there are options, and they are only getting better.

Generalizing android based on one manufacturers presentation of it is moronic.


----------



## number5toad

UNC said:


> I would argue that the idiots are the people who own this shoddy POS phone (Tbolt) and are remaining loyal to Android.
> The definition of crazy is doing (or buying in this case) the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


this would be a great argument if we were all going out to buy another Thunderbolt....


----------



## cutbait

Ok now to defend myself. I loved my thunderbolt but I was just fixing to back my boat up into the lake and ...got out of my truck for a minute to drop the tailgate and phone went crashing to it's death ,, well to the pavement. So a friend gave me a iphone 4....free, anyway I've got 4 android tablets all rooted and I must say with each root all you have is a different theme with tweaks, now my iPhone is jailbroke and I have more control of this then any android I have ever rooted. When you root you get what? Free hotspot, set you speed , fonts , icon changes , a big theme is what you get just faster.....I love android still but anyone who knows about iPhone's jailbreak also knows there is way more you can do..so if anyone here can list something android can do that iPhone can't do speak up......and I bet know one can all everyone can do is talk junk about iPhone because there phone can't do what iPhone can do ........so speak up.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

> and I have more control of this then any android I have ever rooted.


Compile (and mod) the OS the source? Yes that matters to me since I develop. Also you need to have the bootloader unlocked from your android phone to compile and flash the source ROM, so that counts under rooted.

Not have to use itunes (not to mention stuck using Windows or OSX with that).

Not have to deal with the huge hassle that comes with jailbreaking and wanting updates while ROMs on most newer phones for projects such as Cyanogen have a built in OTA updater for the latest nightly/release while rooted.

Have a browser other than the stock one that is not crippled because iOS does not let developers touch the webkit html rendering engine so all browsers render pages remotely before showing them.

Not have to pay 100 a year to develop on the platform, besides tying the xcode ide to the version of the OS you run, which if you are on Mountain Lion, means you have to upgrade to the newer OS to develop for iOS 6, so that's another fee. I know that from fellow app developers on iOS that complain to me.

This was either a troll or just being naive, but either way, that was easy. Every platform has it's flaws, I can name plenty of things I dislike about Android as well.

You might like your idevice and such and that's great you found something that works for you . However, I will say the same I say to Android users (yes that means people on the forum too







), keep it to yourself because I don't care what device anyone else uses, as long as they don't get pushy with it lol.

Lets not start arguments guys over which silly electronic device you currently use (that goes for anyone in general).

To reverse the question, what do you actually find so great about the iphone when jailbroken? You really didn't mention anything. I know from reading about modding on iphones that to do anything useful outside the realm of the Apple API, it takes way way more work than even someone puts in to modding OEM Android frameworks like Sense or Touchwiz, which don't have the source. You have some fancy themes, and a few small mods here and there (and jailbroken "widgets" that aren't worth anything). You're not going to go mod in an app drawer or something (speaking of that, no third party launchers on iOS either or app drawer).


----------



## cutbait

Very well said, I agree on the development side it's cheaper for android ..not far as browser you can get Google off the app store..like I said I like android I use my tablet everyday...no matter what Rom you are running they are still android does the same thing just looks different with maybe a different launcher ,,, it's still android same market same scrolling same app draw , widgets but see apple has all that same stuff when you jailbreak...now I will say android is faster, but if you read after every Rom comes out there is 10 to 20 pages of people saying this don't work that don't work then the lag and force closes camera don't work right ...bla bla bla. I know I made a lot of people mad and ready to start the junkyard talk ,, if so I'm sorry just saying how I feel about root vs jailbreak..so again sorry for anyone I upset.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

cutbait said:


> Very well said, I agree on the development side it's cheaper for android ..not far as browser you can get Google off the app store..like I said I like android I use my tablet everyday...no matter what Rom you are running they are still android does the same thing just looks different with maybe a different launcher ,,, it's still android same market same scrolling same app draw , widgets but see apple has all that same stuff when you jailbreak...now I will say android is faster, but if you read after every Rom comes out there is 10 to 20 pages of people saying this don't work that don't work then the lag and force closes camera don't work right ...bla bla bla. I know I made a lot of people mad and ready to start the junkyard talk ,, if so I'm sorry just saying how I feel about root vs jailbreak..so again sorry for anyone I upset.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


No worries, I was just offering a rebuttal before it turned into an all out brawl or something as it happens at times lol.

I don't normally say it (as it's kind of mean, but we're just using it generically here) but there's also a lot of of PEBKAC (mainly from people playing around with things that they should not due to not reading) that goes on with Android as well and the device and OS are only as good as the person using it. I would go as far to say there are people that root that have no business rooting their phone and would be better staying stock or trying an iphone.

At the same time though, there are some incompetent or posers that portray themselves as developers and the blame for issues also falls on them as well. However, as it's sort of a free for all and anyone can post anything, it's up to the user to decide if the work of the developer is legit or not. There's also the issues of trying to run AOSP on a non AOSP device that just can never be totally fixed due to mismatched proprietary binaries and libraries. If anyone has not tried AOSP on a Nexus device, it's like night and day compared to using it on something like the Thunderbolt as far as stability. If one like sense or touchwiz or whatever, get the next sense or touchwiz device you like, but if you like AOSP, headaches will never totally go away on those devices unfortunately.

I've really never had any real issues on Android (previous owner of a Thunderbolt, Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 7 and 2 Touchpads). I don't really run experimental software or leaks, use stuff by I either compile or from projects like Cyanogen, and stay with the stock kernels when possible. Most of the time I don't really understand the rationale of flashing non-stock kernels (unless it gives you a missing feature or it's required to run something). No one installs third party kernels on PC Linux, but some reason Android is not like that (though there are such things as custom kernels on Linux, but they generally suck). Quite a few issues are resolve just by avoiding experimental software whenever possible.

Quite a few issues are also caused by crappy third party developers, due to the lack of oversight on apps submitted to the app store (for better or worse, as it has its pros and cons). That mainly leaves it up to the user to figure out if the source of their issue is the ROM or the app, but that's also sort of a responsibility one takes on if they root.

I understand where you're coming from in that things are more stable and dependable on iOS, due to the limitations on what one is able to screw around with and that can be appealing if you're tired of playing roulette with ROMs. However, most issues I think with Android and ROMs can be solve by some common sense and stop being a crackflasher and settle into something dependable as that's really the key if one is tired of worrying about if things will work or not.


----------



## cutbait

Well you are very good at the debating...and I agree with a lot you say because I'm still a android user...and there is problems with iPhones to. Like you said it's in the person behind the phone. One point you said was having to use Windows or os for Iphone is true..with android I can use my ubuntu 12.4 ....and I love ubuntu...lol....we will have to agree to disagree on some things. And I agree there is people who don't need to root or jailbreak if they can't fix problems when they go wrong. I look forward to the next debate my friend you win this one for now ....lol but I'm not done with you just taking a pause, lol

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

cutbait said:


> Well you are very good at the debating...and I agree with a lot you say because I'm still a android user...and there is problems with iPhones to. Like you said it's in the person behind the phone. One point you said was having to use Windows or os for Iphone is true..with android I can use my ubuntu 12.4 ....and I love ubuntu...lol....we will have to agree to disagree on some things. And I agree there is people who don't need to root or jailbreak if they can't fix problems when they go wrong. I look forward to the next debate my friend you win this one for now ....lol but I'm not done with you just taking a pause, lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


Trust me he knows his s*** and doubt you will ever get the best of him. If I need to know something he is basically my go to person. He can get a little long winded but its detailed. So to quote Han Solo " Good luck your going to need it.

You asked anyone to show what can android do that iPhone can't. One big thing is on android is choice of OS. On android you can have choices of aosp, aokp, miui. Where as with apple you are stuck with iOS. I'm sorry I cant see how you can call closed source phone better than an open source phone. That's like saying communism is better than democracy.

Sure it can be frustrating on some roms certain stuff like camera and camcorder not working but those are roms that are ported from another device to work on a phone was never intended to have that. Case in point is ics aosp for the bolt. 
Apple has stuff that doesn't work right either like their maps app. I am sure they will fix it when they steal google maps and make it their own. Sorry when they innovate Google maps and sue Google for stealing their work. Lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xl9000

Hellboy said:


> That was said by them so people would stop bugging them lol. The bolt will never be supported because HTC will never release the update. That article was written what last year? Lol. Have we seen any update? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


as long as its taking currently for htc to release the update they will at sometime soon hopefully not next year. and when ics is released officially then cm9 will be developed. and even if it doesn't come out we still have great devs hanging with the tbolt who are more than capable of creating an unoffical cm9 rom. now ur going to think im crazy for this but I have slight hope that JB will come out for the tbolt as htc announced that 768 mb of ram was the requirement for jb.


----------



## cutbait

Well Hellboy I tried almost ever Rom out , and they are so close to being the same and aokp and all of them are all still android so your not running something different then android just a different version of android and like I said it's just a theme hiding the same thing ....so where is aokp android different from aosp. Or any other android Rom ? Besides a themed home launcher and most tweaks are for speed or for looks...and I can get all kinds of different launchers and can even make iPhone look and run just like android....and you said it's open source and after you jailbreak you can do the same stuff boot logos Icons,, speed it up change keyboards all of it....if you go on YouTube there is a video where HTC rooted phone gets crushed by jailbroke iPhone 4 ....

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

there's releases of Firefox os, ubuntu for android and webos if you happen to have certain nexus devices (for those seeking to try another os)


----------



## number5toad

I mean, I genuinely don't care whether you prefer Android or iOS...they're both fine tools with their own strengths and weaknesses. but claiming you can do just as much with a jailbroken iPhone as a rooted Android phone is just factually incorrect! you have to jailbreak an iPhone just to get basic functionality available to every Android with stock OEM software, and you'll never be able to completely replace the OS even on a jailbroken iPhone.


----------



## cutbait

Yarly yes ubuntu is awesome on android I have it on a gtablet backtrack 5 is good to.....and you can run ubuntu on iPhone ....I have a hp mini I took Windows off and installed ubuntu 12.4 haven't tried the new 12.10 yet .I will be putting a few games on the ubuntu market as soon as I finish building got a bug in it where it's not saving game when you exit should be done soon

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

cutbait said:


> Yarly yes ubuntu is awesome on android I have it on a gtablet backtrack 5 is good to.....and you can run ubuntu on iPhone ....I have a hp mini I took Windows off and installed ubuntu 12.4 haven't tried the new 12.10 yet .I will be putting a few games on the ubuntu market as soon as I finish building got a bug in it where it's not saving game when you exit should be done soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


just wondered if you've seen this http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android


----------



## cutbait

Number 5 so when you root what are you running ?? Android when you change from 2.3 gingerbread to 4.1 still android when you have a galaxy s3 or a HTC thunderbolt or the very first droid..your still running android..and yes your right ios will always be ios but we are talking jailbreak vs root I'm on a rooted device and have a few rooted device but I have jailbroke stuff to and I'm just saying I can do more with iPhone now that being said out of the box android wins everytime...I will always have android stuff because I helped a lot of devs with coding you can ask a few peeps that I am not a noob far from it not some snot nose kid I might be one of the oldest guys on here .....old fart lol...but like I said we have to agree to disagree.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cutbait

Yarly yes I seen that it's awesome ,,, I can tell you know what your talking about...how's that new Firefox have you tried it

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

cutbait said:


> Yarly yes I seen that it's awesome ,,, I can tell you know what your talking about...how's that new Firefox have you tried it
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


haven't had time yet. maybe over Xmas


----------



## number5toad

cutbait said:


> Number 5 so when you root what are you running ?? Android when you change from 2.3 gingerbread to 4.1 still android when you have a galaxy s3 or a HTC thunderbolt or the very first droid..your still running android..and yes your right ios will always be ios but we are talking jailbreak vs root I'm on a rooted device and have a few rooted device but I have jailbroke stuff to and I'm just saying I can do more with iPhone now that being said out of the box android wins everytime...I will always have android stuff because I helped a lot of devs with coding you can ask a few peeps that I am not a noob far from it not some snot nose kid I might be one of the oldest guys on here .....old fart lol...but like I said we have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


well...as yarly already pointed out, you can install a completely different OS on an Android device if you want, and the fact that you can jump between generations of Android OS isn't exactly insignificant. and since Android is an open source system at its core, you can modify the source code any way you want (or benefit from what others have already done), which is something you can never do on iOS.

that aside, jailbreaking and rooting aren't the same thing at all - jailbreaking just allows you to install apps and run scripts that aren't officially approved by Apple, which (again) is something Android lets you do out of the box. rooting gives you root access to your device (which is still locked out on a jailbroken iPhone) and lets you give that access to individual apps if you want, letting you do all sorts of things you can't do on iOS.

I think we may have a fundamentally different definition of what it means to do "more" with your device. you can certainly alter the way iOS looks and feels in some pretty significant ways once you're jailbroken, I won't argue that! and like I said, I really don't care which OS you prefer - I'm almost as tired of the Android vs iPhone debates as I have been of the democrats vs republican debates for well over a decade. just think it's important to make the facts as clear as possible!


----------



## dcjamies

So, how about that official ICS release for Thunderbolt? Any news? I've searched, but can't find much....


----------



## Hellboy

dcjamies said:


> So, how about that official ICS release for Thunderbolt? Any news? I've searched, but can't find much....


 yeah its not goin to happen.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

My contract is nearly up, and I can't decide between GSIII, RHD Maxx, or Note 2.

I like the features of GSIII, the software (close to AOSP) and battery of the Maxx, and the power of the Note 2.

Can anyone give a gentle shove in the right direction?


----------



## dcjamies

Hellboy said:


> yeah its not goin to happen.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yeah. I'm not holding my breath. I just wanted to get the thread back on topic.


----------



## cutbait

My brother hot the note2 it's awesome

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

UNC said:


> I would argue that the idiots are the people who own this shoddy POS phone (Tbolt) and are remaining loyal to Android.
> The definition of crazy is doing (or buying in this case) the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


Have fun being bored on iOS after 6 months. My tbolt has been nothing but trusty. Sure as hell can't say the same for the wife's iPhone 4...

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Just think he is a fanboy trying to troll. Everyone that knows anything knows android os kicks iOS for one simple reason open source. If apple allowed open source on their phones then it would be right up there with android.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Just think he is a fanboy trying to troll. Everyone that knows anything knows android os kicks iOS for one simple reason open source. If apple allowed open source on their phones then it would be right up there with android.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


In terms of ease of use, especially for a novice or non-tech-savvy user, iOS has its benefits. Because iOS app developers need only concern themselves with compatibility with iPhone, iPad, etc., apps for the iOS platform are generally more reliable than their android counterparts (case in point, the official Facebook app) which need to be patched and modified to work properly across a much wider variety of devices, by a wider variety of manufacturers, on various versions of android and through manufacturer skins. That being said, android is tops in my book. The open-source nature of android is more attractive to me than iOS as it is an avenue for independent developers to adapt their ideas into a palatable and functional form for users, who can then DECIDE FOR THEMSELVES what works best for THEIR NEEDS and THEIR DEVICE. Open-source is also an assertion that one individual (in this case apple collectively) doesn't hold ALL the best ideas. It baffles me why those that opt to use iOS in favor of android post here with their apple fanfare. in contrast to a certain brown-colored and much larger technology forum, which covers apple, windows, android, etc., and would be a more appropriate venue on which to compare mobile OS platforms,rootzwiki is all about the android... that's why I like it so much here


----------



## gammaxgoblin

UNC said:


> I would argue that the idiots are the people who own this shoddy POS phone (Tbolt) and are remaining loyal to Android.
> The definition of crazy is doing (or buying in this case) the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


That's not the definition of crazy at all.... That's a catch phrase in popular culture... Be gone foul ilemming!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> That's not the definition of crazy at all.... That's a catch phrase in popular culture... Be gone foul ilemming!
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


If you was to throw an iPhone or an iPad off a cliff. Would an ilemming jump after it to try and save it? We might be able to save the world from this disease yet.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> In terms of ease of use, especially for a novice or non-tech-savvy user, iOS has its benefits. Because iOS app developers need only concern themselves with compatibility with iPhone, iPad, etc., apps for the iOS platform are generally more reliable than their android counterparts (case in point, the official Facebook app) which need to be patched and modified to work properly across a much wider variety of devices, by a wider variety of manufacturers, on various versions of android and through manufacturer skins. That being said, android is tops in my book. The open-source nature of android is more attractive to me than iOS as it is an avenue for independent developers to adapt their ideas into a palatable and functional form for users, who can then DECIDE FOR THEMSELVES what works best for THEIR NEEDS and THEIR DEVICE. Open-source is also an assertion that one individual (in this case apple collectively) doesn't hold ALL the best ideas. It baffles me why those that opt to use iOS in favor of android post here with their apple fanfare. in contrast to a certain brown-colored and much larger technology forum, which covers apple, windows, android, etc., and would be a more appropriate venue on which to compare mobile OS platforms,rootzwiki is all about the android... that's why I like it so much here


I agree but with Facebook remember they allowed Google to make their app. Now zuckerberg I guess is his name said he is not happy with the app and is having his team to work on an app that works like the iPhone version does. When I first download Facebook it looks just like the apple version the. When I open the second time it looks like the old fb layout.

I have told many people that an iPhone would be best for them because of its ease of use. Back when my iPod touch still worked. I would let people use my Droid incredible first and then my touch to prove why they should go with the iPhone. I am not saying iPhone doesn't have a place in the world. I just don't like trolls like him to come in and say aosp, aokp, sense, touchwiz, miui is the same old android os with different themes. I had a girl like him that tried this also talking about his great her iPhone was over my thunderbolt. She sent see pull Down notification bar. Your phone doesn't have that . I said umm android had that for years now. Where do you think apple got the innovating ideal from. Then I showed her everything I can do and she went silent real quick. Even knowing she was beat her final response was everyone knows apple is better.

This guy we have proven to homim what android can do but apple can't and still he says iOS is better. I doubt he ever owned an Android device. 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I agree but with Facebook remember they allowed Google to make their app. Now zuckerberg I guess is his name said he is not happy with the app and is having his team to work on an app that works like the iPhone version does. When I first download Facebook it looks just like the apple version the. When I open the second time it looks like the old fb layout.
> 
> I have told many people that an iPhone would be best for them because of its ease of use. Back when my iPod touch still worked. I would let people use my Droid incredible first and then my touch to prove why they should go with the iPhone. I am not saying iPhone doesn't have a place in the world. I just don't like trolls like him to come in and say aosp, aokp, sense, touchwiz, miui is the same old android os with different themes. I had a girl like him that tried this also talking about his great her iPhone was over my thunderbolt. She sent see pull Down notification bar. Your phone doesn't have that . I said umm android had that for years now. Where do you think apple got the innovating ideal from. Then I showed her everything I can do and she went silent real quick. Even knowing she was beat her final response was everyone knows apple is better.
> 
> This guy we have proven to homim what android can do but apple can't and still he says iOS is better. I doubt he ever owned an Android device.
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I totally agree. Zuckerberg knows that the android iteration of the Facebook mobile app is notoriously terrible, and has gone so far as to encourage his app developers to get androids so that they can use the android Facebook app and see for themselves how much it sucks. IIRC, "shake for rage" is a feature they're implementing to document issues with the android app while updates/improvements are in testing.

I personally know more iPhone users than users of android devices. More often than not, if I inquire as to why they chose iPhone, the answers I get range from "it's an iPhone dude" to "it's the newest one and looks awesome in the (insert design here) case I bought for it". Basically, it's difficult to win an argument with someone else over which devices are superior when that other person purchased his or her idevice because of brand loyalty, aesthetics, a desire to own a popular device, out of the misguided notion that a higher price point ensures better quality, etc. And not because of particulars about hardware, capabilities, or performance. when buying decisions are based on so many intangibles, they can't be as easily defended and the discourse will turn to "apple is just better" or similar baseless banter in my experience. So my stance now is simply to each his or her own, whatever suits that person best.

For the record though, android (in general) is better! Lol. Also, dismissing an entire platform based on a poor experience on a manufacturer-skinned device is pure ignorance, and akin to dismissing automobile ownership altogether after being dissatisfied with one car...


----------



## Obaterista93

I love my Rezound, and I think Sense 4 is gorgeous(as well as 2.1, and 3.0 somewhat, but I never liked 3.5 or 3.6). To be fair though, if someone is going to compare iOS to android it simply MUST be done by comparing it to a Nexus device running stock software. AOSP is fast on the Thunderbolt(honestly, even moreso than on the Rezound) but it will never run and feel the same as AOSP on a Nexus device. And comparing android to iOS with any OEM skin is simply unfair. I've never seen an OEM skin that actually speeds up android while providing more functionality. The only one that comes close is(yuck) Touchwiz on the newer Samsungs. You can't compare how HTC wants it, or Moto, or anyone else. Compare Google to Apple.


----------



## Hellboy

Heck you can call 3.6 3.5. I agree compare Google aosp and not what the phone makers wants it to look like. Still its nice to have options of sense and touchwiz and blur and also whatever Sony and lg calls theirs. For the longest time I liked sense but with the ics aosp I have started liking it more and trying gb aosp. I don't like communist apple telling me what I should like and to live with it. I wish apple was more open with their stuff. For Steve jobs to be such a visionary he really dropped the ball on that. Then bill gates said the internet would never take off when it was offered to him to buy lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

I liked my thunderbolt, but the lack of support by HTC and the fact devs dont wanna touch it anymore because its old and the dual radios are too hard to develop for. Dont get me wrong, I appreciate all that devs have done for this device, and I understand why they have all moved on. With that said, the Note II is AMAZING, if you like a larger phone but aren't happy with HTC and their support for their devices and all their recent changes to how they design their devices now, the note II is the way to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## cutbait

Ok well first of all whoever said that I never owned a android can see I'm sending this from a galaxy tab, and my past post was from thunderbolt....and next I'm no troll and there is devs on here who know my work that I have helped and there the ones not talking junk...and I never said android wasn't good because I love android and I also said out of the box android wins every time...but after jailbreak the iPhone has things android does not have ....ok now what are you doing on aokp when it's on your phone compared to aosp? IPhone after jailbreak you get another appstore just for themes and tweaks..but I'm no troll just giving my opinion, and I don't use the brown web site...root is always number 1 for me because I'm still a android user I have 4 android tablets....so let's move on to new subject...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

cutbait said:


> Ok well first of all whoever said that I never owned a android can see I'm sending this from a galaxy tab, and my past post was from thunderbolt....and next I'm no troll and there is devs on here who know my work that I have helped and there the ones not talking junk...and I never said android wasn't good because I love android and I also said out of the box android wins every time...but after jailbreak the iPhone has things android does not have ....ok now what are you doing on aokp when it's on your phone compared to aosp? IPhone after jailbreak you get another appstore just for themes and tweaks..but I'm no troll just giving my opinion, and I don't use the brown web site...root is always number 1 for me because I'm still a android user I have 4 android tablets....so let's move on to new subject...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


He's not a troll or he would have been much more contrary to my replies. He just has his own preferences that clash with those of many users of the forums, but yeah, lets move onto another topic guys.


----------



## xl9000

i still don't see why the other guy is so convinced that cm9 wont come to the thunderbolt. seriously the only reason they haven't done it yet is cause of the radios...


----------



## yarly

xl9000 said:


> i still don't see why the other guy is so convinced that cm9 wont come to the thunderbolt. seriously the only reason they haven't done it yet is cause of the radios...


You need an official developer to have an official port for one. Cyanogen is just made up of various developers that own various devices and none of them own a Thunderbolt. They don't just port devices they don't own so someone (anyone) that owns a Thunderbolt would have to step up and properly make it compatible with the code base in CM9 without breaking their implementation and submit the changes to their gerrit review for approval. That person that steps up would also have to request the device becoming an official maintained device of Cyanogen as well (so it gets listed on their site and built by their build bot). The compatibility issues were mainly why CM7 was never officially added (that and Slayher switched to owning a Sensation and lacked the time to keep updating).

That combined with no official ICS is going to make it unlikely. They don't let unstable devices into their device tree. Much better off working on getting it added to CM 7.2 if there is a person that wants to do that.

If it makes one feel better, there's only a handful of HTC device period with official CM 9 or greater support. HTC, like Moto, is not friendly to AOSP ROMs as of late and Cyanogen has mostly turned to supporting only Nexus devices, Samsung, Sony and LG. A few newer devices like the One X and One S are now supported, but if you're looking for Verizon support, it's unlikely as there hasn't been a Verizon HTC phone supported by CM since the Incredible 2 and it's still on CM 7.


----------



## xl9000

yarly said:


> You need an official developer to have an official port for one. Cyanogen is just made up of various developers that own various devices and none of them own a Thunderbolt. They don't just port devices they don't own so someone (anyone) that owns a Thunderbolt would have to step up and properly make it compatible with the code base in CM9 without breaking their implementation and submit the changes to their gerrit review for approval. That person that steps up would also have to request the device becoming an official maintained device of Cyanogen as well (so it gets listed on their site and built by their build bot). The compatibility issues were mainly why CM7 was never officially added (that and Slayher switched to owning a Sensation and lacked the time to keep updating).
> 
> That combined with no official ICS is going to make it unlikely. They don't let unstable devices into their device tree. Much better off working on getting it added to CM 7.2 if there is a person that wants to do that.
> 
> If it makes one feel better, there's only a handful of HTC device period with official CM 9 or greater support. HTC, like Moto, is not friendly to AOSP ROMs as of late and Cyanogen has mostly turned to supporting only Nexus devices, Samsung, Sony and LG. A few newer devices like the One X and One S are now supported, but if you're looking for Verizon support, it's unlikely as there hasn't been a Verizon HTC phone supported by CM since the Incredible 2 and it's still on CM 7.


the main thing thats keeping my hope alive is the fact that cm7 wasnt officially supported an there are still a few perfect unofficial cm roms. but i realize the thunderbolt dev community is definitely dwindling so the only way of knowing is waiting for the ics update come out.


----------



## Hellboy

As far as I know there's only two devs still working on the bolt. Those are twisted and Santod but I think Santod has gotten the DNA. So he might have put his nusense rom on hold until if and when we get the update.

I doubt we will see an official cm9 build let alone an unofficial one even if we get the update. Twisted uses some of cm9 in his build right now and that's about as far as I see it going.

Even if we get the update no one in cm team will work on the bolt as there's to many new phones out now and cm10 is what everyone wants. We are playing catch up and we will never reach the pack. I think the bolt had a great run. Look at all the roms, kernels and so on for it. Time to put it out to pasture.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> As far as I know there's only two devs still working on the bolt. Those are twisted and Santod but I think Santod has gotten the DNA. So he might have put his nusense rom on hold until if and when we get the update.
> 
> I doubt we will see an official cm9 build let alone an unofficial one even if we get the update. Twisted uses some of cm9 in his build right now and that's about as far as I see it going.
> 
> Even if we get the update no one in cm team will work on the bolt as there's to many new phones out now and cm10 is what everyone wants. We are playing catch up and we will never reach the pack. I think the bolt had a great run. Look at all the roms, kernels and so on for it. Time to put it out to pasture.


Total agreement. Santod and twisted are all that remain, and even they likely realize that the rooted user pool on the bolt is ever dwindling. It's time to move on or start moving on guys. This device has had a myriad of great developments (and developers) for it, but the life of the bolt as a development device is all but over. Indeed though, what a GREAT run, one I was glad to be part of. Wishful thinking about an ICS update is just that at this point, wishful thinking...


----------



## bullhead00

I'm sure HTC/VZW will come out with an ICS, if not Jelly Bean release for the Thunderbolt. It's only a matter of time due to the fact that the Thunderbolt was once a flagship device. Does anyone remember how long it took for Gingerbread to be released for the Incredible 1? And I'm sure when it does happen, there will be developers coming out of the woodwork for it. I still have my TB running Skyraider and I love it. Sure, I could go out and buy the DNA, Samsung Galaxy SIII or Note 2, but I just can't see myself spending the money since the Thunderbolt is still such a great phone. Call me overly hopeful but that's the way I see it!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

They wont jump over ics and go straight to jb. Ics is a big maybe and jb don't hold your breath. I never considered the bolt as the flagship of Verizon. When it first came out Verizon was pushing the iPhone like mad. That was Verizon flagship phone. I never had a Verizon worker in a store tell me hey check out the bolt when I went in to the stores over the past year.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

the bolt was the only phone my Verizon store showed me lol so I bought two









one for me and one for wife

no regrests in the purchase either


----------



## Nomad1600

Interesting to see this debate rage on in multiple topics. You want to see a group of users that have every right to be mad at their manufacturer? HP TouchPad. HP buys Palm to get webOS, releases the TouchPad under tremendous hoopla, then months later pulls the plug on the thing. The devoted few that really like webOS continue to believe (despite a app catalog of about 50 useful programs), but developers took over and figured out how to dual-boot Android onto the tablet and opened the universe of useful programs into that device. More recently developers cracked the code and got the camera to work on the device. And now a few developers have got Jelly Bean working on the tablet. Who would have thunk I'd have JB on my abandoned webOS tablet before I'd have ICS on my phone?

I can't afford to replace the TouchPad (and heck, I bought mine during the HP firesale that shortly predated the company's public abandonment of the platform, so I didn't make the original $500-600 investment into the darn thing that others did), so I am really grateful for the work of the development community that turned a technology paperweight into a relatively competitive and useful device. In the same way, I am grateful to the phone development community that has turned the ThunderBolt into a stable and almost competitive phone. I am coming up on my end of contract, but probably won't be able to afford a new phone then, so I will stand at the sidelines and watch others move to newer, better performing phones and hopefully when I can make the move one of the phone manufacturers will have something a little closer to perfect. Meanwhile, this debate will rage on, in this and other phone topics.


----------



## number5toad

I feel like it's been said a thousand times already, I'm not sure why the "debate" is still rolling.

if software updates are important to you, get a Nexus device, full stop.

if hardware is more important to you than software, get whichever device has the bells and whistles that blow your skirt up, and be ready to deal with rooting and the development lottery.


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> I feel like it's been said a thousand times already, I'm not sure why the "debate" is still rolling.
> 
> if software updates are important to you, get a Nexus device, full stop.
> 
> if hardware is more important to you than software, get whichever device has the bells and whistles that blow your skirt up, and be ready to deal with rooting and the development lottery.


Tell me about it. People can't act shocked when their phone doesn't get updated like they think it should. Its been like this since the original Droid came out. I have also suggested to people a nexus device and was told stats are poor or don't want a nexus device. Those are the people that just wants to bitch about stuff. I will be getting my n7 at Xmas and if I like it alot then I will probably get a nexus phone.

You know when and if we get ics the same people will bitch about why can't we have jb lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

Hellboy said:


> Tell me about it. People can't act shocked when their phone doesn't get updated like they think it should. Its been like this since the original Droid came out. I have also suggested to people a nexus device and was told stats are poor or don't want a nexus device. Those are the people that just wants to bitch about stuff. I will be getting my n7 at Xmas and if I like it alot then I will probably get a nexus phone.
> 
> You know when and if we get ics the same people will bitch about why can't we have jb lol.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


The shock wore off on me about 5 long years ago when I had a Motorola Q.
Not a Motorola Q9c or any other variant, the Original Moto Q.
Verizon and Microsoft both claimed it would get an update to WinMo 6 from it's current WinMo 5.
That wait continued and continued and continued until........nothing came and everyone gave up or unlocked and loaded a custom rom.
I guess my point is, despite the manufacturer or OS, the biggest party to blame here, is Verizon.
The writing is on the wall and history doesn't lie.

HERE IS SOME INFO RE: MOTO Q lack of update or communication from Verizon.
(just so you can see what I mean)
So this has gone on, especially with Verizon, since before the days of Android even.
Nobody should be shocked by much of anything they do or don't do anymore.
We just have to support it or not with our dollars, since that's the only language they speak.


----------



## heath2805

santod said:


> The shock wore off on me about 5 long years ago when I had a Motorola Q.
> Not a Motorola Q9c or any other variant, the Original Moto Q.
> Verizon and Microsoft both claimed it would get an update to WinMo 6 from it's current WinMo 5.
> That wait continued and continued and continued until........nothing came and everyone gave up or unlocked and loaded a custom rom.
> I guess my point is, despite the manufacturer or OS, the biggest party to blame here, is Verizon.
> The writing is on the wall and history doesn't lie.
> 
> HERE IS SOME INFO RE: MOTO Q lack of update or communication from Verizon.
> (just so you can see what I mean)
> So this has gone on, especially with Verizon, since before the days of Android even.
> Nobody should be shocked by much of anything they do or don't do anymore.
> We just have to support it or not with our dollars, since that's the only language they speak.


Haha I had the Q9c, very first smart phone. That thing looked like oversized calculator lol I remember back then how amazed I was at the speeds it had. Man have smartphones changed. Sorry about jumping off topic...wait....what was this thread about??

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Wife had the devour and I think that phone got one update and that was it. Sad to as I liked the aluminum case it was in. Wish the original Droid would of had that case.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

8 days til I get my razr m. Love my bolt til the end but ya the lack of ics and ics development has gotten me very excited about moving on.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCrowing

I would love to get a Nexus phone... If they ever come to Verizon again...


----------



## Hellboy

If they do get another nexus device I will be shocked. As Verizon goes against what Google's nexus devices stands for.

I would love to see Google start their own cell scervice.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobbles78

Hellboy said:


> If they do get another nexus device I will be shocked. As Verizon goes against what Google's nexus devices stands for.
> 
> I would love to see Google start their own cell scervice.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


they are possibly buying bandwidth from dish network. a 4g spectrum. its in the early stages and verizon and sprint are fighting them about it but i think it will come around!


----------



## santod

gobbles78 said:


> they are possibly buying bandwidth from dish network. a 4g spectrum. its in the early stages and verizon and sprint are fighting them about it but i think it will come around!


Google Wireless service and internet/tv, are all in the works or being discussed and looked into.
Only a matter of time really.


----------



## Hellboy

Only sad thing is where I live it would be awhile before it would get in my area. Beings I live in the boonies







. Maybe Google will buy T-Mobile be a good start. After all they wanted att to buy them. One good thing is there would be more nexus devices to choose from. Would they do it all online or would they have stores?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

Hellboy said:


> Only sad thing is where I live it would be awhile before it would get in my area. Beings I live in the boonies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe Google will buy T-Mobile be a good start. After all they wanted att to buy them. One good thing is there would be more nexus devices to choose from. Would they do it all online or would they have stores?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


I could see their Chrome zone or what will soo be "Google Zones" concept becoming brick and mortar retail stores eventually.
They will be popping up in more Best Buys and such for now.
There was rumors of such a thing earlier this year, but no confirmations from Google on the future.
Only that they weren't opening any Google Stores "YET".


----------



## Hellboy

Hard to believe Google became what they are from an internet search engine lol

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

santod said:


> I could see their Chrome zone or what will soo be "Google Zones" concept becoming brick and mortar retail stores eventually.
> They will be popping up in more Best Buys and such for now.
> There was rumors of such a thing earlier this year, but no confirmations from Google on the future.
> Only that they weren't opening any Google Stores "YET".


Thank you for posting about this Santod, I was unaware that Google had ANY branded retail presence, so it's fascinating to learn that Google is moving forward, both in terms of possible physical stores in the future, and also with the rumors of Google exploring the possibility of becoming a service provider as well.


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> Thank you for posting about this Santod, I was unaware that Google had ANY branded retail presence, so it's fascinating to learn that Google is moving forward, both in terms of possible physical stores in the future, and also with the rumors of Google exploring the possibility of becoming a service provider as well.


Oh you know apple will Sue saying they copied their apple stores lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Oh you know apple will Sue saying they copied their apple stores lol.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if they tried, but a company opening a chain of retail outlets to showcase and merchandise their own branded products seems general enough that it wouldn't hold up in court, though that hasn't deterred the apple legal team in the past. I read the article below earlier today, it's interesting and somewhat relates.

http://bgr.com/2012/12/11/abstract-patents-google-facebook/


----------



## Hellboy

Bout time someone says enough of this crap.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Bout time someone says enough of this crap.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Yeah. Apple isn't on board at the moment, but has recently reached a truce with HTC. These major technology companies are really hurting the end consumer of their products by suing eachother. After all, what's to say that an individual that likes Samsung smartphones may not also like to own a Mac or iPod, or that an iPhone owner wouldn't seek to own a nexus 7. Consumers don't make buying decisions strictly based on brand loyalty, but also (hopefully) on which company offers the best product, which is what I wish these companies would put the majority of their focus towards.


----------



## santod

Hellboy said:


> Bout time someone says enough of this crap.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Even Qualcomm, Apple's main chip maker is sick of the crap!!!
See for yourself...


----------



## Hellboy

Reading the article its more qualcomm can risk losing like 90% of their income because its based off royalties off their patents. If apples blantant refusal to pay Motorola the royalities from what was it pal patents and if apple can get away with that. Then other companies would do the same and qualcomm would get hit hard by that as not to many phones now a day doesn't use their chips. So they only voice their dislike because they can possibly lose a lot if apple doesn't have to pay moto any royalties.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belspur

This is not the news we are looking for.

http://www.technobloom.com/htc-thunderbolt-users-finally-get-confirmation-on-android-ice-cream-sandwich/2220603/

I was hoping for better news.

Maybe we can get the latest source code and let the Dev's work there magic.

This is from I can tell is not an offical statement from HTC or Verizon.

(Mod Please disreguard to report to post #2030. Hit the wrong icon.)


----------



## santod

Source would be great!
However, I don't think they take the Thunderbolt serious enough anymore for that to happen.
Especially seeing how when I visit HTCdev now and look at Thunderbolt kernel source.
The latest listing for kernel source, as far as I can tell, isn't even for the Thunderbolt.
It's the HTC Wildfire kernel source. Apparently they thought this would be funny...?


----------



## mattamous

Over at XDA, someone called HTC and asked about the update. They were told that it wasn't getting it due to they were discontinuing the Thunderbolt...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## santod




----------



## TheCrowing

what's up with these conflicting posts?!?!


----------



## quickdraw86

TheCrowing said:


> what's up with these conflicting posts?!?!


Well, the article from technobloom says that the "THC thunderbolt" (LOL) won't be getting ICS, based on supposed email correspondence between a thunderbolt user and HTC representative. HTC still claims it's on its way... one of those two sources is definitely more reliable than the other...


----------



## TheCrowing

Thanks for the clarification lol


----------



## bukowski

quickdraw86 said:


> Well, the article from technobloom says that the "THC thunderbolt" (LOL) won't be getting ICS, based on supposed email correspondence between a thunderbolt user and HTC representative. HTC still claims it's on its way... one of those two sources is definitely more reliable than the other...


i dunno, could be the same source if you think about it. the htc guy was high as a kite when he said there's actually going to be an ics update for the thunderbolt, and then that same guy went and sourced another article, whilst still feeling the effects of the thc.

god that joke was terrible...


----------



## CC268

bukowski said:


> i dunno, could be the same source if you think about it. the htc guy was high as a kite when he said there's actually going to be an ics update for the thunderbolt, and then that same guy went and sourced another article, whilst still feeling the effects of the thc.
> 
> god that joke was terrible...


hahaha na that was funny


----------



## frellingfrakker

You all need to stop complaining. I've had ICS for my Thunderbolt since I got it in March 2011.

ICS = Inadequate Customer Support!


----------



## Jrmiller

i have to say since i stumble across liquid smooth ics my bolt has been like a whole new phone. the difference is night and day


----------



## TheCrowing

Jrmiller said:


> i have to say since i stumble across liquid smooth ics my bolt has been like a whole new phone. the difference is night and day


Are netflix and video recording working yet for the liquid ICS?


----------



## Hellboy

TheCrowing said:


> Are netflix and video recording working yet for the liquid ICS?


. As its been said for months now until HTC releases a source don't expect video recording to work no time soon. Netflix I think is still not working still as twisted is more concerned about other more important stuff like making data more stable.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

TheCrowing said:


> Are netflix and video recording working yet for the liquid ICS?


Liquid's builds for the bolt are discontinued... Twisted has his most recent builds available:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2056575

Netflix isn't working, nor is video recording. Some report bootloops. I don't really see the point of running a rom with those issues vs. a fully working gingerbread rom, but to each his/her own.


----------



## CC268

I dunno bout you guys but I just got Android 5.0 Sour Patch Kids on my TBolt....


----------



## TheCrowing

Anyone else have weird issues with their Thunderbolt where sometimes it's working just fine then 4G keeps going on and off? It's not connecting to 3G or anything. I tried different radios and it looked like it worked for a little bit but it looks like it is happening again.


----------



## yarly

CC268 said:


> I dunno bout you guys but I just got Android 5.0 Sour Patch Kids on my TBolt....


S is still a while off









I would have gone for maybe licorice or marshmallow


----------



## Maverick39

TheCrowing said:


> Anyone else have weird issues with their Thunderbolt where sometimes it's working just fine then 4G keeps going on and off? It's not connecting to 3G or anything. I tried different radios and it looked like it worked for a little bit but it looks like it is happening again.


I get that all the time here lately

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Maverick39 said:


> I get that all the time here lately
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yep me too, even with a new sim. I have a better data connection on Twisteds builds. Time to move on ...eventually lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39

heath2805 said:


> Yep me too, even with a new sim. I have a better data connection on Twisteds builds. Time to move on ...eventually lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Lol I hear you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Same here even skyraider isn't immune. What did twisted/liquid builds do to the network lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Same here even skyraider isn't immune. What did twisted/liquid builds do to the network lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


lol idk, but no gb roms hold a steady data connection anymore.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCrowing

The only thing that works is either fully reboot the phone which ends up draining 10-20% battery







or do a hot reboot which doesn't always seem to work... I just want a new superphone that will get updates...


----------



## Hellboy

Then I guess the Nexus is is the only thing for you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DeReaper

try the ##778# and make sure you switch it back to rev,a default setting of eHRPD should fix data issues

well it fixed it on mine


----------



## TheCrowing

Hellboy said:


> Then I guess the Nexus is is the only thing for you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


yeah if Verizon ever gets a Nexus again...


----------



## TheCrowing

DeReaper said:


> try the ##778# and make sure you switch it back to rev,a default setting of eHRPD should fix data issues
> 
> well it fixed it on mine


looks like mine was already setup that way...


----------



## DeReaper

well I can't think of anything else







sorry


----------



## Hellboy

DeReaper said:


> try the ##778# and make sure you switch it back to rev,a default setting of eHRPD should fix data issues
> 
> well it fixed it on mine


 that doesn't always work and there are many ROMs that it doesn't even work on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## coolsilver

Happens all the time on ICS leak. HTC must have a hell of a time since they say it is the reason why we don't have it yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winapp2

Hiya. I've been monitoring this thread for many months without an account. Didn't see much talk of this article:

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/12/20/htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich-connectivity-issues/

Take care, folks.


----------



## Hellboy

no need to when someone posted a screenshot of the tweet. Funny how the leak has no connectivity issues. Sounds more like HTC figured that owners of the bolt got tired of the same old reply. So they thought up a new one lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

LMAO! The only connectivity issues i have are related to connecting my money to another HTC product in the future. Nusense AND unsense have great connectivity on my end... As did the bamf leak...


----------



## coolsilver

quickdraw86 said:


> LMAO! The only connectivity issues i have are related to connecting my money to another HTC product in the future. Nusense AND unsense have great connectivity on my end... As did the bamf leak...


My data connection doesn't drop according to the notification bar. But I need to deactivate and reactivate the mobile network almost every time I pick up the phone on the ICS leak. Otherwise I never get data to transfer. Apps will sit there trying for ages since it still thinks it has a good data connection. It was never that bad on GB. I have the latest LTE radio and latest official CDMA radio. I know using other ones causes reboots and things.

Overall I would love AOSP. No one is developing for this because it is such a waste of time and most moved on anyway. I'm just waiting for another phone that I know will be fully supported since the Nexus 4 will probably never end up on Verizon. Also because I will have to pay retail to keep unlimited data. I'm not blowing money on another HTC EVER AGAIN... let alone something else that gets dropped by devs in months.


----------



## Hellboy

coolsilver said:


> My data connection doesn't drop according to the notification bar. But I need to deactivate and reactivate the mobile network almost every time I pick up the phone on the ICS leak. Otherwise I never get data to transfer. Apps will sit there trying for ages since it still thinks it has a good data connection. It was never that bad on GB. I have the latest LTE radio and latest official CDMA radio. I know using other ones causes reboots and things.
> 
> Overall I would love AOSP. No one is developing for this because it is such a waste of time and most moved on anyway. I'm just waiting for another phone that I know will be fully supported since the Nexus 4 will probably never end up on Verizon. Also because I will have to pay retail to keep unlimited data. I'm not blowing money on another HTC EVER AGAIN... let alone something else that gets dropped by devs in months.


 then you need to look at liquid/twisted aosp ICS. Not the best as data goes but it gives your fill

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quickdraw86

coolsilver said:


> My data connection doesn't drop according to the notification bar. But I need to deactivate and reactivate the mobile network almost every time I pick up the phone on the ICS leak. Otherwise I never get data to transfer. Apps will sit there trying for ages since it still thinks it has a good data connection. It was never that bad on GB. I have the latest LTE radio and latest official CDMA radio. I know using other ones causes reboots and things.
> 
> Overall I would love AOSP. No one is developing for this because it is such a waste of time and most moved on anyway. I'm just waiting for another phone that I know will be fully supported since the Nexus 4 will probably never end up on Verizon. Also because I will have to pay retail to keep unlimited data. I'm not blowing money on another HTC EVER AGAIN... let alone something else that gets dropped by devs in months.


I never had to toggle airplane mode for data on nusense or unsense, besides after my initial boot, but did have to occasionally on twisted's ICS multisource builds (not a knock on twisted at all, but a statement of fact). I only ever use the .9 radios, but some reported success on santod's roms with the radios he suggests, the .19/ICS combo.

I wouldn't completely discount another nexus going to VZW, it may seem unlikely, but the Gnex was a hit on big red. As far as phones being "dropped by devs in months", there are a couple devices on VZW that have decent developer support yet, those being the Gnex and S3. Multicarrier devices that are able to be fully unlocked on VZW will see the best support, though overall developer support for VZW devices, or their versions of multicarrier devices, is dwindling due to their insistence on locked down phones and their inability/failure to expedite updates (partially because of concerns and extended testing of 4GLTE connectivity).


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> I never had to toggle airplane mode for data on nusense or unsense, besides after my initial boot, but did have to occasionally on twisted's ICS multisource builds (not a knock on twisted at all, but a statement of fact). I only ever use the .9 radios, but some reported success on santod's roms with the radios he suggests, the .19/ICS combo.
> 
> I wouldn't completely discount another nexus going to VZW, it may seem unlikely, but the Gnex was a hit on big red. As far as phones being "dropped by devs in months", there are a couple devices on VZW that have decent developer support yet, those being the Gnex and S3. Multicarrier devices that are able to be fully unlocked on VZW will see the best support, though overall developer support for VZW devices, or their versions of multicarrier devices, is dwindling due to their insistence on locked down phones and their inability/failure to expedite updates (partially because of concerns and extended testing of 4GLTE connectivity).


It was a hit till the owners wasn't getting updates from Google quickly because of Verizon. Sure we have ROMs but there are some that doesn't root and they miss out on a lot of updates where people with the same phones on different carriers gets updates quickly from Google.

If big red does get another nexus device I will be shocked and more so if people actually buys it after seeing how they handled the gnex.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheCrowing

Hellboy said:


> It was a hit till the owners wasn't getting updates from Google quickly because of Verizon. Sure we have ROMs but there are some that doesn't root and they miss out on a lot of updates where people with the same phones on different carriers gets updates quickly from Google.
> 
> If big red does get another nexus device I will be shocked and more so if people actually buys it after seeing how they handled the gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


This is true but for those that root they are guaranteed to get updated ROMs with the newest version of Android.


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> It was a hit till the owners wasn't getting updates from Google quickly because of Verizon. Sure we have ROMs but there are some that doesn't root and they miss out on a lot of updates where people with the same phones on different carriers gets updates quickly from Google.
> 
> If big red does get another nexus device I will be shocked and more so if people actually buys it after seeing how they handled the gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I mostly agree, but have to believe that casual users that run their devices stock aren't necessarily as update hungry as rooted users are, unless there are bugs that impair a stock function that would be addressed by a pending update. After all, most casual users don't have any idea which firmware version their android device runs on, outside of maybe the generic general name of the android version that their device launched with (which is part of advertising and signage on television and in stores). I do totally agree that the VZW gnex didn't live up to the design of the nexus program though, and believe google feels the same way. The exclusion of 4G capabilities from the nexus 4 seems to speak to that a bit as well.


----------



## jquest68

The way verizon have been handling updates is horrible. I really wanted ICS but having a rooted phone gives me that glimpse of ICS with all those roms that came off of the leak. Those who are not rooted I feel bad because they don't know what they're missing out on. Not that I'm saying that everyone should root but its just that if those who are waiting for that update might as well pack it up and pack it in.
I for one will be leaving verizon unless buying a phone while losing my unlimited plan is cheaper than t-mo's unlimited plans. My upgrade is at the end of this month and I can find something quick before this deal at t-mo's is over.
All I have to say is that the TB is dead from upgrades. Most of all the roms that will come out will be based off of that leak and don't know if those roms will be updated on a regular basis.


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> It was a hit till the owners wasn't getting updates from Google quickly because of Verizon. Sure we have ROMs but there are some that doesn't root and they miss out on a lot of updates where people with the same phones on different carriers gets updates quickly from Google.
> 
> If big red does get another nexus device I will be shocked and more so if people actually buys it after seeing how they handled the gnex.


Hellboy, tisk tisk. I always see you drone on about this bud, lol. The only people that whined about updates were those that don't root and those lame Android blogs that aren't worth reading. Only thing Verizon supplies for the Nexus is the radio update if you root and those you don't really need other than to (maybe) improve your handoff (it fixed some issues with data drops some people had as well). Though for what it's worth, the leaks for the Nexus were the same as the OTAs as well, so just shows Verizon does nothing with updates other than testing them.

I don't think Google wants to deal with another CDMA Nexus. Too many issues for them. I'll just be leaving Verizon once my contract is up anyways. I don't want to pay full price (which will be 2x the price of the GSM Nexus) for a phone and still be paying subsidized rates for unlimited data I don't really need (if they did happen to get another Nexus).


----------



## quickdraw86

jquest68 said:


> Most of all the roms that will come out will be based off of that leak and don't know if those roms will be updated on a regular basis.


Yes. Without ICS kernel source, an official thunderbolt ICS release, or the release of proprietary software by HTC (the latter is next to impossible), there won't likely be much more for the bolt. Even if a developer was capable of reverse engineering the proprietary elements necessary to achieve a fully functional ICS build for this phone, it's unlikely that he or she would put forth that much effort for the thunderbolt at this point, with so many users gone or leaving and non-existent official support.


----------



## Hellboy

yarly said:


> Hellboy, tisk tisk. I always see you drone on about this bud, lol. The only people that whined about updates were those that don't root and those lame Android blogs that aren't worth reading. Only thing Verizon supplies for the Nexus is the radio update if you root and those you don't really need other than to (maybe) improve your handoff (it fixed some issues with data drops some people had as well). Though for what it's worth, the leaks for the Nexus were the same as the OTAs as well, so just shows Verizon does nothing with updates other than testing them.
> 
> I don't think Google wants to deal with another CDMA Nexus. Too many issues for them. I'll just be leaving Verizon once my contract is up anyways. I don't want to pay full price (which will be 2x the price of the GSM Nexus) for a phone and still be paying subsidized rates for unlimited data I don't really need (if they did happen to get another Nexus).


You hurt me dude lol. I was just trying to show how Verizon even screws up the Google experience lol. Not everyone roots a nexus device but they still want updates. After getting my N7 I am seriously thinking about buying a gnex.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> You hurt me dude lol. I was just trying to show how Verizon even screws up the Google experience lol. Not everyone roots a nexus device but they still want updates. After getting my N7 I am seriously thinking about buying a gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Oh, it was only in jest







and what you said was generally true. I'll be keeping my gnexus though for at least another year. I'm happy with it, but I don't really screw around with it much. I still run regular CM 10 on it and not even 10.1. Haven't been motivated to compile and mod stock to have what I want for 4.2 yet or I would be on that instead.

My N7 though, I just keep it stock and rooted. Happy with it as it is. Mainly got it to test out T-Mobile (I bought the HSPA one)


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> You hurt me dude lol. I was just trying to show how Verizon even screws up the Google experience lol. Not everyone roots a nexus device but they still want updates. After getting my N7 I am seriously thinking about buying a gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


 You gotta get a Galaxy Nexus now Hellboy, I just bought one mint condition off eBay. I figured this way I'd keep unlimited. I checked out a S3 @ T-Mobile but their coverage sucks at my job. No way I'm downgrading to 3g again lol


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> You gotta get a Galaxy Nexus now Hellboy, I just bought one mint condition off eBay. I figured this way I'd keep unlimited. I checked out a S3 @ T-Mobile but their coverage sucks at my job. No way I'm downgrading to 3g again lol


In that case I will pass on the gnex. Don't want to be associated with the wrong people lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> In that case I will pass on the gnex. Don't want to be associated with the wrong people lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Haha Who said I'll be associated with anyone ? If I need to figure something out, I Google it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Did you Google how to quote someone and not have your reply show up as part of the quote? I do miss those days heath lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Did you Google how to quote someone and not have your reply show up as part of the quote? I do miss those days heath lol. You mean like this??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Haven't got around to it yet lol

Sent from a pay phone using Tapatalk beta 3


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Haven't got around to it yet lol
> 
> Sent from a pay phone using Tapatalk beta 3


Let me start you on your way.

www.google.com



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Let me start you on your way.
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


 Error


----------



## Hellboy

Some reason it wouldn't let me post a link damn nexus lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheCrowing

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Just thought I would share, I may have figured out my data connection problems on 4G. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For my ROM (Skyraider Zeus 1.3) I had set to use the file system EXT4 instead of EXT3 and I was using the radios from [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2.11.605.19. Under this configuration I was getting crazy 4G drops after an hour or so of using the phone. The only thing that would fix it would be a full restart.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Since then I have tried different things but ultimately what worked for me was to keep the file system as EXT3 and use the radios from [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2.11.605.9.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hope this post helps others![/background]


----------



## quickdraw86

TheCrowing said:


> Just thought I would share, I may have figured out my data connection problems on 4G.
> 
> For my ROM (Skyraider Zeus 1.3) I had set to use the file system EXT4 instead of EXT3 and I was using the radios from 2.11.605.19. Under this configuration I was getting crazy 4G drops after an hour or so of using the phone. The only thing that would fix it would be a full restart.
> 
> Since then I have tried different things but ultimately what worked for me was to keep the file system as EXT3 and use the radios from 2.11.605.9.
> 
> Hope this post helps others!


An interesting post... Would be better suited for the skyraider thread though, where others may have had similar issues, reported them, and sought answers/solutions.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/2313-[Rom][Gb]-Skyraider-Zeus-1.3-Bolt-[2.11.605.5]


----------



## number5toad

Hellboy said:


> You hurt me dude lol. I was just trying to show how Verizon even screws up the Google experience lol. Not everyone roots a nexus device but they still want updates. After getting my N7 I am seriously thinking about buying a gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I'm still dedicated to ditching VZW and getting a Nexus 4 when my contract is officially up, but yeah...I've been looking hard at pre-owned Galaxy Nexus sets lately. Just running into too many stability issues with the 'Bolt, which was rock solid for me until about a month or so ago. Nothing's fixed the data drops / handoff issues for me, and stock Android is just so damn delicious...

over the holiday I hung out with a buddy who still rocks his Nexus S, and he's got the latest version of JB on it.


----------



## Hellboy

Only thing I don't like about the nexus 4 is its not 4g. I just feel it's a step backwards. Its almost just like having no SD slot on the phone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## number5toad

it's not LTE, sure, but I've seen TMob speed tests in my area that equal (and sometimes beat) what I get on LTE, and a friend of mine near Boston consistently gets close to the 42mbps theoretical max out of his N4

granted that's not gonna be the case for everyone, which sucks.


----------



## Hellboy

I thought it was a 3g only phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I thought it was a 3g only phone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sort of... The article below does a good job of explaining some of the conflicting reports about the nexus 4's network capabilities.

http://m.cnet.com/news/lg-nexus-4-sort-of-has-4g-lte/57554574?ds=1


----------



## yarly

HSPA+ is technically 4G if you go by the revised standards set by 3GPP to please the GSM carriers at the time (and what the Nexus 4 has, but it will also work with the upcoming LTE network T-Mobile will have). However, the current LTE used by Verizon and others is also not true 4G before the revised standards either, so make of it all as you will.


----------



## Hellboy

yarly said:


> HSPA+ is technically 4G if you go by the revised standards set by 3GPP to please the GSM carriers at the time (and what the Nexus 4 has, but it will also work with the upcoming LTE network T-Mobile will have). However, the current LTE used by Verizon and others is also not true 4G before the revised standards either, so make of it all as you will.


All you had to say was it has hspa lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCrowing

So this just happened:

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/01/31/verizon-finally-approves-ice-cream-sandwich-for-the-htc-thunderbolt/


----------



## number5toad

just popped in to see if word had spread yet...

sadly I don't even know if I care anymore. I don't imagine I'll want to run the official software, and I mean...haven't all the Thunderbolt devs moved on to other devices already?

still...way to finally come through I guess!


----------



## frellingfrakker

number5toad said:


> just popped in to see if word had spread yet...
> 
> sadly I don't even know if I care anymore. I don't imagine I'll want to run the official software, and I mean...haven't all the Thunderbolt devs moved on to other devices already?
> 
> still...way to finally come through I guess!


Yes, way late, but Santod over at InfectedROM has a couple of AWESOME ICS ROMS that he's still actively developing. Having new radios and a production version of the kernel instead of the April leak should lead to some very nice Infected treats!


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah this will help santod to finally make a custom kernel and fix other issues. Also this might help twisted and finally fix the Frankenstein ril and fix the data drop issues with aosp build.

With that said people take this news with a grain of salt. We have been down This road quite a few times. Only to find a dead end sign. So the odds are this will be another pipe dream for bolt owners. I have gotten the rezound and everything about it puts my bolt to shame. Only thing the bolt beats it in is its easy to root than the zound is. My bolt served me well in the almost 2 years I owned it but it was just a laggy temperamental child. I may still buy another bolt to use as a work phone so if I break it then its no big loss. They are cheap as hell.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCrowing

I am very excited! I don't plan on upgrading until something comes along that knocks my socks off!


----------



## rester555

The best thing that every happened to me when hiking Havasupai Falls in Arizona was breaking the Thunderbolt. I felt like the shackles of Hell were finally released for me. Then I got the GNEX and glad I have it every since.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

rester555 said:


> The best thing that every happened to me when hiking Havasupai Falls in Arizona was breaking the Thunderbolt. I felt like the shackles of Hell were finally released for me. Then I got the GNEX and glad I have it every since.


I love Havasupai I've been there like 4 times I wish I could go back and drowned my Thunderbolt.


----------



## otter

I returned my gf to stock last month and just manually checked for an update a minute ago. Sadly, as usual, none was available

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well keep checking it's bound to come sometime in the next couple days.


----------



## santod

otter said:


> I returned my gf to stock last month and just manually checked for an update a minute ago. Sadly, as usual, none was available
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you get it, grab it for us if you would.
I will take it from there.


----------



## Obaterista93

Don't wanna be forum grump, but until they release kernel source for it, that doesn't really help at all(for AOSP) does it? Just another base for the Sense roms.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

There are probably some drivers and radios that can be pulled but yeah we need kernel source as always.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod

I only expect that old Tbolt users that have moved on will come back now and try and sour the moment.
While I understand the angle on things, fact is it's finally coming, so they say at least(yes, once again).
But point is they did finally, way late come through.
This will give anyone still using the Bolt, a newer OS if they don't want to root, as well as anyone still developing for it, a new kernel, new radios, and a new ril.
Not to mention other related hardware, firmware, EGL and other pertinent files.
I for one welcome the update to see what good I can strip out of it.

Yes this only helps Sense roms.....for now. With a few exceptions.
Bottom line, official release means source has to come out sooner then later...compared to the eons we've waited.
So I appreciate the fact that people will still say it's too little too late and doesn't help AOSP, and blah blah blah...complaints and sour faces.
Well hey, it's better then nothing, and that's what I thought we were left hangin with.
Eventually this helps Sense and Aosp.


----------



## yarly

> I only expect that old Tbolt users that have moved on will come back now and try and sour the moment.


Considering that was what happened the last time there was the leak, I would say yes.


----------



## Obaterista93

Hey, I'm not complaining. Anything that extends the life of a device is good in my book. I think it's most definitely an update that the Thunderbolt deserved, considering that at one point in time it was Verizon's flagship phone. Better late than never for sure.


----------



## yarly

I only wish I had a working tb to try it on. I just can't bring myself to pay the costs to fix it.


----------



## santod

Well it's being uploaded now so I can root it and pull the goods from it.
I welcome the new kernel and radios more then the rest of it.


----------



## number5toad

wasn't there some petition for HTC to release the kernel source on the as-yet-unreleased update months ago?

now might actually be a sensible time to petition them for it...


----------



## heath2805

I might have to fire the old bolt up now lol Shame there isn't an easier way to switch 4g phones without requiring new sim card per activation. I use to switch 3g phones all the time back in the day lol


----------



## TheCrowing

Can't wait to get off the Gingerbread train and hop onto the ICS expressway


----------



## Obaterista93

heath2805 said:


> I might have to fire the old bolt up now lol Shame there isn't an easier way to switch 4g phones without requiring new sim card per activation. I use to switch 3g phones all the time back in the day lol


Whenever I switched between my rezound and my thunderbolt, I was able to use the same SIM. I just don't think you can switch between 3g and 4g.


----------



## heath2805

Obaterista93 said:


> Whenever I switched between my rezound and my thunderbolt, I was able to use the same SIM. I just don't think you can switch between 3g and 4g.


Well I'm on the gnex. Different size sims last i checked.


----------



## yodatom10

heath2805 said:


> Well I'm on the gnex. Different size sims last i checked.


I'm in the same boat. Anyone got the ruu file handy ??


----------



## yarly

You can modify the sim to fit. There's some guides on google.


----------



## RoWilJr

Might have to grab my old t-bolt from my daughter and give this a try...

sent from a Galaxy SIII near you


----------



## cutbait

Updated my wife's today wow ics sucks laggy gingerbread was more stable, I'm waiting on my Ubuntu dev phone be here in 3 weeks


----------



## quickdraw86

Whether or not the update itself runs well or doesn't, I'm actually happy now that it's here. I feel like the bolt has had a great life, it's now officially seen three versions of android. I look forward to seeing what our remaining developers can do with the OTA and source when it's published.


----------



## littlerick

.


----------



## whatbeup

Lol my mom keeps saying she hates her thunderbolt with a passion..did they root the update yet? Haven't been on a thunderbolt forum in ages

Edit: sorry if it's been asked already

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

root the update?


----------



## quickdraw86

whatbeup said:


> Lol my mom keeps saying she hates her thunderbolt with a passion..did they root the update yet? Haven't been on a thunderbolt forum in ages
> 
> Edit: sorry if it's been asked already
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


No, not yet, but soon I'm sure. Personally, I'd rather wait for santod to integrate the new kernel and parts of the OTA into nusense, unsense, and nusenseX than run a rooted version of the ICS OTA.


----------



## drx69

xda has a link to the rooted stock both debloated and full, obexed and deobexed.... running it now... surpisingly fast... cant wait until asop and lean kernel for it.

btw... [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]santod is the one to give the thanks for this. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]edit: he links actually to this site: [/background]http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1912-ROM-Official-Thunderbolt-ICS-Rooted-Deodexed-Stock


----------



## TheCrowing

drx69 said:


> xda has a link to the rooted stock both debloated and full, obexed and deobexed.... running it now... surpisingly fast... cant wait until asop and lean kernel for it.
> 
> btw... [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]santod is the one to give the thanks for this. [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]edit: he links actually to this site: [/background]http://forums.infect...-Deodexed-Stock


thank you for this post


----------



## charliepan69

For those interested, I went back to stock, unrooted... then took the OTA. Then used the awesome HTC all-in-one tool to root. Everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## heath2805

Wow! Coming back to the bolt from the gnex....this thing is like a lethal weapon with the extended battery!! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FirePsych

heath2805 said:


> Wow! Coming back to the bolt from the gnex....this thing is like a lethal weapon with the extended battery!! Lol
> 
> Wow. 1st time I've seen someone say that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

quickdraw86 said:


> No, not yet, but soon I'm sure. Personally, I'd rather wait for santod to integrate the new kernel and parts of the OTA into nusense, unsense, and nusenseX than run a rooted version of the ICS OTA.


Sounds like a plan...


----------



## winapp2

recDNA said:


> Sounds like a plan...


Agreed, also waiting for a de-sensed ICS.


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Wow! Coming back to the bolt from the gnex....this thing is like a lethal weapon with the extended battery!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 I see someone else has your problem of quoting a post like you do lol.

If you don't want that gnex send it my way boy. Lethal weapon? More like lemon lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> I see someone else has your problem of quoting a post like you do lol.
> 
> If you don't want that gnex send it my way boy. Lethal weapon? More like lemon lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Boy?? Who ya calling boy son? Lol And hell no, not giving my gnex up.


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Boy?? Who ya calling boy son? Lol And hell no, not giving my gnex up.


 OK daddy I need a gnex gimmie yours









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dhchiang

Sorry, but I read another post that it is worth it to root prior to updating.... I have rooted using adb, and I am not sure if I can take the update in the current state. 
I have htc sense 2.1
andriod 2.3.4
software # 2.11.605.19 710rd
kernel 2.6.35.10-g8b7aeb7
baseband 1.4900.0406w_1,0.01.79.0331w_1

DO I need to unroot? I've read that I don't need to reflash hbooteng.nb0, but I have to reflash some .ruu file? correct?


----------



## Hellboy

dhchiang said:


> Sorry, but I read another post that it is worth it to root prior to updating.... I have rooted using adb, and I am not sure if I can take the update in the current state.
> I have htc sense 2.1
> andriod 2.3.4
> software # 2.11.605.19 710rd
> kernel 2.6.35.10-g8b7aeb7
> baseband 1.4900.0406w_1,0.01.79.0331w_1
> 
> DO I need to unroot? I've read that I don't need to reflash hbooteng.nb0, but I have to reflash some .ruu file? correct?


Why do you want to unroot? All you have to do is flash a ROM built on the new update and then go in to boot loader and flash the new radios. Unless you want to return to stock locked s on. As you no longer want to flash ROMs anymore.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## twinkies

So what's the verdict: update to the ics ota and keep root or just keep running my desensed ikream rom from a year ago


----------



## Hellboy

You can always flash it and if you don't like you an always flash back.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinkies

Hellboy said:


> You can always flash it and if you don't like you an always flash back.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Yeah maybe. Does anyone have any info on battery life/performance Compared to other roms


----------



## TheCrowing

Battery was decent for me. But it was way too sluggish and buggy for me to use as my daily driver.


----------



## dcjamies

Battery is acceptable. Sense is laggy, but usable. Ready for custom kernels to allow for overclocking. Running Santod's deodexed, debloated official rom.


----------



## dhchiang

Okay, downloaded and flashed the deodexed ICS rom. IT works well. It's pretty stable and about as fast as it always has been, maybe a tad faster than gingerbread. I have been using it since I sent my samsung stratosphere (unreliable stuttering crappy phone), and the thunderbolt has performed well. The volume rocker wake mod, is particularly helpful since my power button doesn't want to work well. If you are on GB, and not on some fancy rom, get the update.


----------



## CC268

Finally got ICS...the ole Thunderbolt Inn just got a nice upgrade haha...


----------



## TheCrowing

I don't like the official update. It's too slow and buggy for me. I tried the Nusense version and it was nice at first until it barely ran at all, kept freezing up. I'm back on my stable, fast running gingerbread for now...


----------



## quickdraw86

Well, the question originally posed (as well as many off-topic questions no doubt) in the title of this thread has been answered. It's been a morgue around here lately, so who's still rocking the old bolt and waiting for ICS source to drop?

Edit: echoes, crickets, graveyard. Lol.


----------



## number5toad

I just got my N4









Verizon won't let me out of my contract even a week early without ponying up the ECF (something like $100 even at this late stage) so I'm still on the 'Bolt til April









I'd be thrilled if kernel source dropped and some fantastic AOSP ROMs got cleaned up in that timeframe! or even after...I think I'm gonna try my hand at physical modifications to the phone (specifically replacing the screen and digitizer) and keep it around for a while.


----------



## TheCrowing

I still have it but leaning towards getting the Galaxy S4 if it comes to Verizon


----------



## winapp2

quickdraw86 said:


> so who's still rocking the old bolt and waiting for ICS source to drop?


Me.

Patiently waiting.


----------



## quickdraw86

TheCrowing said:


> I still have it but leaning towards getting the Galaxy S4 if it comes to Verizon


Yeah, the official introduction of that device is soon (14th of this month IIRC?), and I think that will be the leader of the pack on VZW (i have no doubt whatsoever it'll show up on America's largest carrier) unless a variant of the one shows up.


----------



## TheCrowing

I am also considering the Motorola X Phone but it is going to be a loooooong wait. But for now the T-bolt is kind of working but it would be nice if they release source so we can get some awesome ICS ROMs with overclocked kernels.


----------



## quickdraw86

TheCrowing said:


> I am also considering the Motorola X Phone but it is going to be a loooooong wait. But for now the T-bolt is kind of working but it would be nice if they release source so we can get some awesome ICS ROMs with overclocked kernels.


The Motorola X is still more or less a mystery. The phone hasn't been confirmed yet by moto, and there aren't final specs or even a final word about whether it will be stock android. Yeah, source will be awesome. An updated eternity nusense with an OC kernel would keep me happy until I can get something new though (intense bills to pay ATM).


----------



## number5toad

I read a review for the HTC One that made it look pretty tasty - of course, they STILL said the battery life is absolutely crippled by Sense, which sounds all too familiar.


----------



## quickdraw86

number5toad said:


> I read a review for the HTC One that made it look pretty tasty - of course, they STILL said the battery life is absolutely crippled by Sense, which sounds all too familiar.


Yeah, I read several reviews about the one as well, and the weight of sense on the one's battery seemed to leave much to be desired with a majority of the reviewers. I wonder what it'll take to get HTC to realize that sense isn't as great a draw to consumers as solid build quality and great hardware. Also, even moto has HTC beat in the update department. I read a few days ago that a soak test for a major update to the droid 4 is filling (yes, the now ancient and hard keyboard equipped droid 4). My dream device is still an HTC made nexus with removable storage and battery. HTC's sense widgets are great, but android widgets can fill that void on pure android







lol

BTW, I like the new avatar (new to me)!


----------



## quickdraw86

Hmm... Just stumbled across this, since we were talking about the one, probably share-worthy...

http://androidandme.com/2013/03/smartphones-2/source-htc-one-headed-to-verizon-a-month-or-two-after-other-us-carriers/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=source-htc-one-headed-to-verizon-a-month-or-two-after-other-us-carriers


----------



## admeasel

I'm still here. Not thoroughly enjoying the update and slight lag of the phone. Like the ics functions though. As stated previously, hopefully the source can fix the lag.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

admeasel said:


> I'm still here. Not thoroughly enjoying the update and slight lag of the phone. Like the ics functions though. As stated previously, hopefully the source can fix the lag.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Source in and of itself, no. I'm really hoping that santod will still be interested enough to compile a custom kernel from source when it's published. Santod mentioned working with the leak kernel when the leak was the only ICS base available to us. Santod is an awesome developer, and has two kernel geniuses to bounce questions off of, those being ziggy and kernelchef.


----------



## admeasel

That's what I meant with the source but didn't articulate at all. Thanks for clarifying for everyone!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Ziggy said he would make us an ics kernel once source drops.

Sent from my personally built from source CM10.1 N7.


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> Ziggy said he would make us an ics kernel once source drops.
> 
> Sent from my personally built from source CM10.1 N7.


That's awesome. Ziggy's kernel was sick on GB, and would likely make santod's ICS sense ROMs fly too.


----------



## quickdraw86

It looks like another OTA will be released for the bolt soon...

http://androidcommunity.com/htc-thunderbolt-update-coming-soon-no-it-isnt-jelly-bean-20130401/

Luckily, our last remaining (and possibly best) developer, santod, has said he will do something with the update once it comes out..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39825185


----------



## leandrohungria

osuron07 said:


> While I am disappointed they didn't include 4g, I do understand their decision behind it. They don't believe Verizon is giving customers the android experience they want their nexus customers to have (main focus being updates if I read correctly), and Verizon will probably never budge in letting Google have the control they want.
> 
> Honestly I'm impressed with them standing up to Verizon, they may have lost their cdma/4g users for this particular nexus device, but in the big picture, most of the world uses GSM, so that's still a massive customer base.
> 
> Plus, with living in a much larger city now as compared to when I first got verizon and t-mobiles coverage here being excellent along with my contract terminating very soon, I think I'm going to switch and get their "bring your own phone" plans or whatever. Unlimited talk + text + 4g data (throttled at 2. I use wifi all the time so I don't use much anyway) + no contract for $60 a month? And they somehow made their phone not ridiculously expensive without a contract.. very enticing.
> 
> Lack of sdcard isn't a problem for me either, I mean I have a few hundred songs and it only takes up 1.6gb.. and I only listen to probably 500mb of it regularly. I think it's funny when people have thousands and thousands of songs and want every single one of them on their phone... because I'm sure they listen to every one of them. Put what you actually listen to on your phone, and store the rest on a USB drive and use an OTG cord when you want to change it out, pretty simple. I have no idea why you would want to watch movies on a phone, I think my n7 is almost to small for even that, but just throw those on the same USB drive if it's a necessity for you.
> 
> My biggest issue with newer phones is the lack of removable battery. I keep a TB battery in my wallet at all times, which got rarely used once I rooted and got a custom kernel on it; just gives me peace of mind more or less now. I used to laugh at iPhone users when they were out and about and were panicking that their battery was going to die (friends of mine).. can't laugh at them anymore though since a lot of newer phones have started doing this, and I'm not really sure why they do this either?


Question for you, if you can help me. What ROM and kernel are you running on your TB? And do you have USB OTG on you Thunderbolt now? I've been trying to find out what ROMs or kernels I need in order to get an OTG cable to work with my TB! Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Can anyone here in this thread tell me if any of the *ICS ROMs or kernels for Thunderbolt allow the phone to have USB Host capabilities thru an OTG cable?* I've been trying to research this in multiple forums, and I can't seem to find anything for it. If anyone here has a *Thunderbolt with USB-OTG capability*, can I know *what ROM and kernel you are using?* And what is the OTG cable able to process? NTFS Hard drives, gamepads? Thanks!


----------



## quickdraw86

leandrohungria said:


> Question for you, if you can help me. What ROM and kernel are you running on your TB? And do you have USB OTG on you Thunderbolt now? I've been trying to find out what ROMs or kernels I need in order to get an OTG cable to work with my TB! Any help will be greatly appreciated!Can anyone here in this thread tell me if any of the *ICS ROMs or kernels for Thunderbolt allow the phone to have USB Host capabilities thru an OTG cable?* I've been trying to research this in multiple forums, and I can't seem to find anything for it. If anyone here has a *Thunderbolt with USB-OTG capability*, can I know *what ROM and kernel you are using?* And what is the OTG cable able to process? NTFS Hard drives, gamepads? Thanks!


USB hosts are possible in android 4.0+, but are dependant on the kernel. As kernel source code hasn't yet been published for ICS on the thunderbolt, there aren't custom kernels available for ICS ROMs (compiling a fully-functional custom ICS sense kernel without source would be extremely difficult, if not impossible). I doubt that USB hosts are available on official ICS on the stock kernel, but chainfire has built a diagnostic tool that can help you to determine that for sure:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.usbhostdiagnostics


----------

